
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (July 2014) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords INTERN, REMOTE, or VISA if the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome. Feel free to post any job that may interest HN readers from executive assistant to machine learning expert to CTO.<p>Please do not post recruiting firms or job boards.
======
speek
Weft - [http://weft.io](http://weft.io) \- Cambridge/Boston, MA (office is in
central sq.)

    
    
       ===========================
       ====== What we do =========
       ===========================
    

Strategic Maritime Risk Planning (waze for ships,
[https://www.waze.com/](https://www.waze.com/))! We’re working in the largest,
least sexy, most invisible industry in the world — 90% of everything has been
on a ship at one point in time.

The problem -> To try to decrease costs, carries have been increasing the size
of container ships. The only problem there is that as container ships get
larger, the variability in the global supply chain goes up (e.g. a large ship
being late causes a headache to more people than a small one).

How we fix it -> We track every ship on the water and run a bunch of analysis
on our data sets so that we can help our customers smooth out the rough edges.
(One company we're working with spends 6.5 mil every month on “late fees”
because of these rough edges).

    
    
       ===========================
       ===== How we do it ========
       ===========================
    

Web/data stack -> clojure + postgres/cassandra/redis/rabbit + ruby on rails +
hadoop/EMR + node (we’re a SOA shop)

Mobile -> iOS, android in the near term

Algorithms -> a dizzying mixture of oldschool and newschool techniques ;-)

    
    
       ===========================
       ====== And the rest =======
       ===========================
    

We've got some very interesting partners and customers (ranging from telcos to
enterprise software providers to regional and international logistics
companies). We also have some top tier investors (a16z)!

Looking for help on mobile, frontend, and data science sides! Would be
thrilled to find a CTO to grow the tech side of the company with me, but I'm
also happy to find engineers who just want to build great things.

If this sounds interesting, please shoot me an email at marc@weft.io!

~~~
bloometal
We have a 'Who is Hiring' thread over at DataTau
([http://www.datatau.com/item?id=3398](http://www.datatau.com/item?id=3398)).
Looking for data scientists? Feel free to crosspost there. We have a good
chunk of the data science crowd there.

~~~
speek
Posted :-)

------
apaprocki
Bloomberg - San Francisco (full-time, no remote, no relo, visa ok)

I am looking for the first few individuals to join a team of two building
something special in SF. Bootstrapping a team from scratch requires a type of
person who thrives in a startup atmosphere and can wear many hats. Ideal
candidates have had plenty of experience scaling up or building large
distributed systems and/or building products for developers with a large user
base. Full-time Bloomberg LP employment with generous benefits and
compensation commensurate with experience.

Who we are:

We run a worldwide network with somewhere around 35,000 circuits in 180+
countries. We ingest anywhere from 45-60 billion "ticks" daily aggregate from
feeds in all of these countries. We normalize, scrub, and then re-distribute
all this data to customers in all of those countries in an efficient manner.
The Terminal provides analytic and visualization tools to work with market
data, as well as the same tools to work with news and alerts. On the news
side, we ingest over 80,000 news feeds (e.g. WSJ would be one "feed") from
around the world and do the same kind of processing, applying ML for sentiment
and topic classification, machine translation, etc. The web side
(bloomberg.com, businessweek.com, Government, Law, etc) uses mostly Rails
stacks and everything you would expect to find in a web shop.

If you want to join a team in the single digits and work for one of the most
profitable software companies in the world, contact me -- andrew@ishiboo.com
(personal e-mail)

~~~
tptacek
If Andrew Paprocki says a particular role at BB is interesting, it's probably
amazing.

------
pesenti
IBM Watson - www.ibm.com/watsonjobs - many locations Watson Group is IBM's $1B
dollar bet on the cognitive computing space building upon the Watson
technology developed for the now famous Jeopardy challenge.

If you have talent, skills and experience in the areas of: * NLP, * ML, and *
Cloud Services,

we invite you to join a team that is working on ground-breaking and exciting
projects.

We have aggressive growth plans and are looking to hire over 300 researchers
and developers in 2014 alone!

Working @ Watson means: \- Working first-hand with renowned industry leaders
in NLP, ML, Speech Recognition \- Contributing to products that have
meaningful impact e.g. helping find cancer cure, helping doctors diagnose and
treat patients better, helping people make wise investment decisions etc. \-
Having IBM's deep customer base and R&D investment behind you

We are hiring mostly in the US – Watson Group HQ are in East Village NYC
(checkout our new headquarters
[http://www.ibm.com/smarterplanet/us/en/ibmwatson/watson-
hq.h...](http://www.ibm.com/smarterplanet/us/en/ibmwatson/watson-hq.html)) In
addition, we have openings in NY, Boston, Raleigh, Pittsburgh, Austin, Prague
and Dublin. Remote work is an option as well.

If you want to be part of a team that is growing fast, keeps things real, and
is focused on getting things done rather than 'managing' things, do talk to
us.

Check out all the openings at www.ibm.com/watsonjobs for a variety of
positions including cloud developer, software engineer, dev-ops engineer and
many more.

~~~
onetimeusename
Are all of IBM's operations at the Watson center in Yorktown Heights moving to
Manhattan or are these really two separate groups? I ask as someone who is
interested in applying.

~~~
pesenti
These are two separate groups - Watson Group will have presence in both
Manhattan (HQ) and Yorktown Heights

------
atiffany
REMOTE developer positions at Twin Technologies.

Contract and full-time positions - currently seeking front-end, node, and
scala/java developers.

We are an elite consultancy called Twin Technologies. We're about 25 FTEs and
40 contractors. I settled here after working in multiple startups, contracting
for a larger consultancy, and even co-running my own consultancy and
incubator. I came back to Twin after a year hiatus because this is really as
good as it gets. The leadership is fantastic, and work-life balance is deeply
ingrained in the culture. On top of that, I can honestly say that I enjoy
working with my entire team and look forward to our three yearly get-
togethers.

We're very selective with who we hire, but if you're reading this then it's a
good start that you're on Hacker News. We've got some big projects in the
pipeline and need to find the right people to join us ASAP. Drop us a line if
you're interested. Also drop me a line is you have any general questions about
tech consulting. Write to careers@twintechs.com and please include "HN" in the
subject.

~~~
joshavant
Wrote Andy for 'general questions about tech consulting', he replied back with
an earnest, helpful response. Seems like a great person to work with.

------
pbiggar
CircleCI ([https://circleci.com/jobs](https://circleci.com/jobs)) - fulltime,
SF or REMOTE, international OK, VISA-transfers OK

More than anything, we try to make CircleCI a great place to work. You might
love it too if you like:

\- working with great people who you can learn from

\- to work on developer tools

\- building a product that customers love, and pay for

\- working with Clojure and ClojureScript

\- flat, transparent cultures (we're inspired a lot by Valve and similar
companies) [1]

\- to work remotely, or to have your own private office in SF [2]

We're hiring lots of roles, esp in engineering, design, dev-success, and dev-
marketing.

[1] [http://blog.circleci.com/kindness-is-
underrated/](http://blog.circleci.com/kindness-is-underrated/) [2]
[http://blog.circleci.com/silence-is-for-the-
weak/](http://blog.circleci.com/silence-is-for-the-weak/)

Check out [https://circleci.com/jobs](https://circleci.com/jobs) for details

------
lrc1717
Twin Technologies, Inc… REMOTE in the US (Prefer people in DC/Baltimore/Albany
or Philly area, but open to US), www.twintechs.com.

Twin Technologies, Inc. is a technology consulting services firm using
software to help organizations achieve new heights in productivity and profit
while strengthening brand and image. We feature business optimization
solutions that optimize company-to-consumer conversations, workflows and
transactions; digital media management and collaboration solutions delivering
video across multiple channels and devices; and user experience design that
unlocks rich and intuitive user experiences.

We are looking for amazing Senior Engineers and Project Managers. Front-End
(HTML5, Javascript, Responsive,eCommerce). Back-End
(eCommerce/Java/Scala/Ruby/PHP. Project Managers (Scrum Master/Product
Owner/Software Team Leadership). Jobs can be reviewed and applied for here:
[http://twintechs.com/about-us/contact-
us/careers/](http://twintechs.com/about-us/contact-us/careers/) or you can
email me direct at laurie.cheverie@twintechs.com
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/lauriecheverie/](http://www.linkedin.com/in/lauriecheverie/)

------
arobbins
Factual - Los Angeles, San Francisco, Shanghai

Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in the SF
Bay Area, Los Angeles, and Shanghai.

Factual’s location platform enriches mobile location signals with definitive
global data, enabling personalized and contextually relevant mobile
experiences. Built from billions of inputs, the data is constantly updated by
Factual’s real-time data stack. We were named one of "50 Disruptive Companies
in 2013" by MIT Technology Review. We have a terrific team that is still
fairly small and an incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of
Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has
venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz and our partners/customers include
Facebook, Yelp, Trulia, and Newsweek.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. A great example is one of our most
recent products, Geopulse Audience, which stands at the intersection of high
quality places data and large scale analysis of user geo-data:
[http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-
audience](http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-audience) . If you love
data, Factual is the place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and
get things done, but you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure
([http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure](http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure)),
machine learning, NLP, algorithm design, or Hadoop.

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings and
apply directly via Jobvite: Los Angeles/SF Bay Area Software engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews)

------
hglaser
Periscope - fulltime in SF. Visa-transfers OK.

Periscope is a data analysis tool that uses pre-emptive in-memory caching and
statistical sampling to run data analyses really, really fast. Customers
typically see a 100x-10,000x speedup of their analysis queries on the day they
install.

We also write the popular High-Performance SQL Blog
([https://periscope.io/blog](https://periscope.io/blog)) which gets tens of
thousands of monthly uniques, and espouses our marketing philosophy of helping
analysts wherever we can, whether or not they end up buying.

We’re hiring marketers, designers and engineers! See:

* [https://www.periscope.io/outrageous-marketer](https://www.periscope.io/outrageous-marketer)

* [https://www.periscope.io/user-experience-designer](https://www.periscope.io/user-experience-designer)

* [https://www.periscope.io/data-obsessed-engineer](https://www.periscope.io/data-obsessed-engineer)

We’re a team of 4 ex-Google and Microsoft engineers and PMs. We have venture
funding, paying customers, > 25% m/m revenue growth, and a spacious loft
apartment in SF to work out of.

Email me (harry@periscope.io) if you have questions!

------
nickbaum
StoryWorth ([https://www.storyworth.com](https://www.storyworth.com))
FULLTIME, SF, YC-funded

I'm hiring for two founder-level roles at StoryWorth: Head of Marketing and
Partnerships, and Head of Community.

StoryWorth makes it easy for people to privately record their family stories.
Each week, we email our customers a question about their life, for example
“What do you remember about your grandmother?” or “Tell me about the day you
got engaged”. All they have to do is reply with a story, either by email or by
phone. We save their stories and share them privately with their family.

We have a launched product with paying customers across the country who love
our service. This is an opportunity to be part of the founding team that is
going to help every family in the world record their story for generations to
come.

You're a good fit for these roles if you crave a ton of responsibility on a
small team. You'll get to define your strategy, and then you'll actually get
to execute on it. If you're the kind of person who learns by doing, you'll be
learning faster than ever before.

If you're interested in either position, I'd be happy to tell you more about
each specific role. Send me a short note about yourself at
nick@storyworth.com, I can't wait to hear from you!

~~~
jtyoder2
awesome company!

------
seldo
Front-end developer, npm, Oakland, CA: [https://npmjs.org](https://npmjs.org)

We are the most popular package manager for Node.js and we're completely
rebuilding and redesigning our website. We want somebody who cares a lot about
CSS and HTML to join our team as our second full-time front-end developer,
working with a world-class design firm to make our site more useful for the
millions of JavaScript developers who visit it.

We are not a typical early stage startup. We believe that working sensible
hours and taking care of ourselves and our loved ones is the best way to
ensure long-term productivity. We care deeply about making tech a more
inclusive and diverse place.

npm is an open-source project, including our website.

For more details, [http://npmjs.com/jobs/](http://npmjs.com/jobs/)

~~~
darthgoogle
"We care deeply about making tech a more inclusive and diverse place."

If we assume that other companies listed here will abide by employment law
i.e. non-discrimination in hiring, what is your selling point? That you care
more than other companies do? That you engage in diversity outreach programs?

Or are you sending a subtle message that white heterosexual male programmers
who like watching sports need not apply?

Given that the Gnome foundation ran out of money because they diverted
donations to women's outreach, rather than focusing on the core mission of
programming, I think it's fair to ask especially as your founder was embroiled
in a controversy over gender neutral pronouns, if you intend npm to be a pure
technology company or some kind of activist organization?

~~~
mjg59
"Given that the Gnome foundation ran out of money because they diverted
donations to women's outreach, rather than focusing on the core mission of
programming"

This is, shockingly, incorrect:

1) The GNOME Foundation did not run out of money. 2) The reason for the
financial issues was not that money from donations was diverted to women's
outreach - instead, corporate donations that were intended specifically for
OPW were not received before outgoings to students were due. Money from
existing reserves was used to cover the shortfall, most of which has now been
made up as the original donations have been received. 3) The GNOME
Foundation's charter does not define a core mission of programming. One of its
roles is to promote development of the GNOME platform, and recruiting
developers from a pool that's been largely ignored by the free software
community is an excellent way to do that.

That's three fundamental factual errors in 25 words.

~~~
darthgoogle
Sorry, you're being sligtly misleading.

[https://wiki.gnome.org/FoundationBoard/CurrentBudgetFAQ](https://wiki.gnome.org/FoundationBoard/CurrentBudgetFAQ)

"The GNOME Foundation had a temporary lack of reserves due to processing the
funds for the Outreach Program for Women (OPW). Due to a very fast and
generous response from the Free software community, the foundation now has
over three months of operating costs, which is more than enough time for the
pending invoices to be paid."

In plain English: They ran out of money because they used money which people
had donated for software development to pay for the women's outreach program.
Instead of waiting for the corporate downations to arrive, they prioritised
the women's outreach program over everything else.

As for the GNOME charter, "The GNOME Foundation will work to further the goal
of the GNOME project: to create a computing platform for use by the general
public that is completely free software."

Nowhere does it say that the GNOME foundation is going into the business of
diversity outreach. So why should people donating to the GNOME foundation, who
expect the money to be spent on building the GNOME platform/desktop, instead
see it goto an outreach program?

~~~
mjg59
Running out of money would imply that there was, well, no money. Which was
never the case. The Foundation has significant cash reserves, as you can
easily verify from looking at its public accounts.

The outreach program has resulted in a significant increase in the number of
developers working on the GNOME project, which improves their ability to build
the GNOME platform. The charter doesn't say that they'll sponsor developer
travel to conferences either, or the purchase of hardware in order to improve
integration. Why are you hung up on a specific example of spending money in a
way that improves the project, but not any others?

------
spicyj
Khan Academy — Mountain View, CA (we also love interns, and remote is a
possibility)

We're a small, non-profit tech startup bringing a free, world-class education
to anyone, anywhere.

Here's a testimonial we received last wweek:

==================================

I just want to thank you soooo very much in high school it was very hard for
me and I hated studying also even thou my mother told me it would help me I
never listened and now I am in college and this website helps me so much with
algebra/health and so much more when I start working again I want to give back
to you for helping me out in college and becoming a Doctor because you can
never say never :)

==================================

Every month we get hundreds of letters like this from people in all walks of
life who are thankful for our free, high-quality educational content. Most of
you reading this are familiar with Sal's videos, but we also have hundreds of
videos by other teachers, partnerships with organizations like MoMA and the
California Academy of Sciences, and a huge library of interactive exercises.
Over 20 million math problems are done every week on our site.

You'll be part of a small team working alongside both "celebrity" devs (like
jQuery creator John Resig and Google's first employee Craig Silverstein) and
many more who you haven't heard of but who are also really awesome.

We're especially looking for new product designers (of all types) but we also
have many engineering positions open as well as some positions for a teacher
and contract question writers.

Apply at
[https://www.khanacademy.org/careers](https://www.khanacademy.org/careers) and
mention that you're coming from HN. Feel free to email me at
alpert+HN@khanacademy.org if you have questions about applying or about KA in
general. Unfortunately we can't sponsor visas right now unless you're from
Canada, Australia, or Mexico.

~~~
boomzilla
Don't take me wrong, I really appreciate Khan and I've learned quite a bit
from his videos, but I am not seeing the technical challenges in running the
website. My opinion is the challenge with Khan's academy is not a technical
one, but how to scale the teachers/presenters. Khan is a great teacher, very
knowledgable and engaging, but how do you find people like him to take over
the other subjects.

~~~
spicyj
A few things we're currently working on building:

– The next version of our personalized learning dashboard [1] to make the UI
more consistent across subjects and to help people learn better

– Improved knowledge models so we can better know what you know and don't know
[2]

– Better tools for our content creators to allow them to make thousands of
engaging, interactive exercise problems without knowing how to code [3]

– A major revision to our iOS app to let students practice skills on the go
(or in a classroom with iPads!)

– Infrastructure improvements to make the site more reliable and faster for
our millions of visitors every month [4]

There's a ton more that we want to do but haven't had a chance to even think
about yet. Not all of our work is technically interesting, but a lot of it is,
and it's easy to find technical challenges if that's what you're looking for.

(As for new content, we're working on partnerships with other organizations
[5][6] and have many new content creators in other subjects [7]. We're
obviously working hard to find ways to make more great content.)

[1]:
[https://www.khanacademy.org/about/blog/post/58354379257/intr...](https://www.khanacademy.org/about/blog/post/58354379257/introducing-
the-learning-dashboard)

[2]: [http://mattfaus.com/2014/05/improving-khan-academys-
student-...](http://mattfaus.com/2014/05/improving-khan-academys-student-
knowledge-model-for-better-predictions/)

[3]: [https://github.com/Khan/perseus](https://github.com/Khan/perseus)

[4]:
[https://twitter.com/soprano/status/474729636710985728](https://twitter.com/soprano/status/474729636710985728)

[5]:
[https://www.khanacademy.org/about/blog/post/90372763660/new-...](https://www.khanacademy.org/about/blog/post/90372763660/new-
series-on-the-american-revolution-from-the-aspen)

[6]:
[https://www.khanacademy.org/about/blog/post/65072185996/khan...](https://www.khanacademy.org/about/blog/post/65072185996/khan-
academy-and-moma-collaborate)

[7]:
[https://www.khanacademy.org/about/blog/post/89105955375/more...](https://www.khanacademy.org/about/blog/post/89105955375/more-
health-and-medicine-content-now-available)

~~~
spicyj
Another example of something technically cool that we built recently is
tinyquery, a pure-Python reimplementation of Google BigQuery suitable for very
small data sets, which we're using for (fast) integration testing when
building pipelines on top of the BigQuery API:

[https://github.com/Khan/tinyquery](https://github.com/Khan/tinyquery)

------
yegg
DuckDuckGo (remote or local in Paoli, PA). If you're a DuckDuckGo user who is
excited about what we're trying to accomplish, then check out our hiring page
at
[https://dukgo.com/help/en_US/company/hiring](https://dukgo.com/help/en_US/company/hiring)

In particular, we're looking right now for:

-1 or 2 Back-end (Perl) engineers.

-1 Front-end (JavaScript/CSS) engineer.

-1 Operations (Chef/Site-reliability) engineer.

-1 Desktop/mobile Web designer.

------
zain
Lovely, San Francisco: [http://livelovely.com](http://livelovely.com). Looking
for smart, relatively senior devs and designers. No remote, but we'll pay
relocation expenses if you're not local and we've sponsored two H1Bs so far.

We're the prettiest entrant in a traditionally un-pretty industry: real
estate. This is an entrenched industry that is overdue for some innovation,
and it's a great opportunity to work on improving the difficult experience of
finding a home. Your rent payment is probably the biggest bill you pay every
month.

It's a great time to join because we've recently hit an inflection point,
especially in SF where it's hard to find an apartment. We're on Lifehacker
regularly, featured in last month's WIRED magazine, and 7x7 named us one of
the top startups changing the world.

We're just over 20 people right now but we're growing as fast as we can find
people. We just signed a lease for our first office by ourselves, a gorgeous
6000sqft building. I run engineering -- ex-YC, Django dev, been in the real
estate space most of my life. I'd be happy to answer any of your questions:
zain@livelovely.com.

~~~
sbhere
Two questions: 1 Do you support anywhere outside of SF? 2 Do you support
someone without a credit score?

I ask because I think the product you have is sorely lacking in many, many
areas, and is a great idea! And I ask about the credit score as growing
numbers of people are ditching credit cards and other forms of loans in favor
of good ol' cash and checks.

------
MattfromHall
Hall [https://hall.com/careers](https://hall.com/careers) San Francisco, CA
(local preferred) VISAs OK

Hiring for the following full-time roles:

Sr. Fullstack Engineer

Sr. Rails Engineer, Infrastructure/Backend

Visual Designer

___________________________

Transforming the way companies communicate.

Why work at Hall?

Work on a product you'll be actively using every day

We use node.js, rails, redis, mongoDB, capistrano, chef and EC2

We're a design & data-driven organization.

Recently raised a $5.5m series-A when the company was just 2 people led by the
early investors in Mint.com, Google and Box - Felicis, PivotNorth, Founder
Collective and AngelPad.

Located in SOMA, San Francisco near 4th and Bryant. Just a 5 minute walk from
Caltrain.

Hall's CEO & founder Brett Hellman joined his first startup at 14, and also
spent time building new products at Yahoo & Intuit.

Hall's CTO & co-founder Ron Adams, previous led the engineer team at Yahoo!
Sports.

___________________________

PERKS: Be a part of a world-class team, love what you do and have a huge
impact!

Top-of-the-line MacBook Pro or MacBook Air and 27" monitor

Generous equity grants

Weekly company-wide happy hours

Medical insurance with very low co-pay and deductible. HMO, PPO, and HSA
options available

Dental coverage

Vision coverage

[https://hall.com/careers](https://hall.com/careers)

~~~
hughhn
hi Matt, Hall sounds like a great company to work for.

I am an experienced software developer looking for opportunities in the Bay
area. I am currently working at Qualcomm- Modem software division. At this
point in my career, I really want to break into the mobile / web development,
but it has proven not easy- given that my experience is primarily with
firmware / embedded device programming.

I do, however, have a strong foundation in CS fundamentals: algorithms, data
structures, good coding practices. I also have a lot of experience in all
aspects of the software development life cycle (requirements, design,
implementation and testing), having implemented and maintained high-quality
software that are deployed on billions of mobile devices around the world.

I have taken initiatives on my own to learn about web and mobile development.
Last summer, I took Startup Engineering class on Coursera which taught front-
end and back-end technologies, built a website on my own in a month (~10,000
lines of code), earned a place in the final projects rankings, and a
distinction for passing the class at 97% grade. I am also signing up for
Android programming class on the same platform.

I am an extremely fast learner and am eager to learn whatever necessary,
including new languages and technologies, to get the jobs done.

Please let me know if you are interested. You can reach me at 858-405-8831 or
hugh.hn@gmail.com

------
eli
Industry Dive - [http://www.industrydive.com/](http://www.industrydive.com/)
\- Washington, DC

We are a rapidly expanding mobile-focused B2B media startup. We have a staff
of writers and editors who provide breaking news and original analysis for
executives in industries like Education, Marketing, Energy, and Retail. See
[http://www.retaildive.com](http://www.retaildive.com) for example.

We're hiring for a number of positions:

\- Audience Development Manager

\- Digital Media Sales Associate

\- Full Time Business Writer/Editor

\- Freelance business writers (can be remote)

\- Django/Python Developer (job ad not posted yet)

\- Design Interns, Devleoper Interns, and Editorial Interns

Most of these are on
[http://www.industrydive.com/company/jobs/](http://www.industrydive.com/company/jobs/)
but feel free to reach out with any questions or if you think you'd be a good
addition to the team, but don't see a specific opening. eli-at-industrydive-
com

------
asanwal
CB Insights - [http://www.cbinsights.com](http://www.cbinsights.com) \- New
York, NY (full-time)

VP, Engineering - [http://cbinsights.com/jobs/vp-
engineering](http://cbinsights.com/jobs/vp-engineering)

Director, Online Marketing - [http://cbinsights.com/jobs/director-online-
marketing](http://cbinsights.com/jobs/director-online-marketing)

Director of Research, Editor-in-Chief - [http://cbinsights.com/jobs/director-
research](http://cbinsights.com/jobs/director-research)

Several other opportunities here -
[http://cbinsights.com/jobs](http://cbinsights.com/jobs)

We're a revenue-funded company (aka bootstrapped) doing seven-figure revenues
and planning to double our team this year.

Awesome team tackling interesting problems. Our office also has a gong.

------
mjwhansen
PHP/Back end or Front-End Developer INTERN - Washington DC

The agency I work for, Engage ([http://enga.ge](http://enga.ge)), is looking
for fall developer interns. We do everything from WordPress sites to our own
products to custom web and mobile apps, and most of our work relates to
politics/issue advocacy. We're particularly passionate about Internet issues
(anti-SOPA advocacy was a big pro bono project for us). Right now we're
gearing up to launch a new product so it's a pretty exciting time. Check out
our portfolio here: [http://enga.ge/work/](http://enga.ge/work/).

Anyway, we are looking for a college student with back or front-end talent
(PHP/MySQL or Javascript/HTML/CSS). Must be in the DC area or willing to
relocate; foreigners welcome as long as you can secure a visa on your own
(usually J-1 or F-1).

Also, note that we treat our interns well and hire them. In fact, one of our
current developers used to intern here, as did I. And, management doesn't
really care if you have side projects, which is always nice.

To apply, please send me an email directly to michele@engagedc.com with the
subject "Developer intern from Hacker News" (I'm the technical project
manager). Include your resume, GitHub/portfolio link and a brief description
of why you want to work with us. Hope to hear from you!

------
geori
Leadify - [http://leadify.net](http://leadify.net) \- Jackson, MS Leadify
influences people who aren't looking for you.

Backend Engineer

What you’ll do * Consistently ship high-quality code to production * You’ll
implement features for our social messaging application using Ruby (Sinatra
framework) \- Write custom web services that interact with social platforms
like Twitter. We listen and provide recommendations based on trends. Then we
deploy and track the effectiveness of our messages. \- Design RESTful APIs
that allow our web apps to interact with our data * Convert time-consuming
manual reports into web services that return data instantly using the
ActiveRecord ORM * Build data transformation scripts that allow our different
apps to talk to each other

Who we're looking for * A self-starter that can get stuff done with little
supervision. We expect you to come up with an initial design, talk it over
with our architect and you're good to go. * Strong CS fundamentals, some
experience with our stack (Ruby, Sinatra Framework, MySQL, Redis, Perl, Neo4J,
JavaScript, Angular.JS) and a desire to learn and master your craft. * An
understanding of application performance (Big-O and profiling) and data
structures

Bonus * Deep knowledge of Graph Theory; Familiarity with graph databases *
Database Skills - 3rd Normal Form is "normal" to you

Interested? Send us an email at jobs@leadify.net

------
vide0star
Smarkets, London, Software Engineer, Python, Erlang & Mobile

Smarkets is disrupting the global betting industry by offering a modern
betting exchange with significantly lower transaction fees than the
competition. We're a well-funded company with a small, agile development team,
and our platform has handled over £500 million of bets. Smarkets has been
featured in publications such as Wired, The Wall Street Journal and TechCrunch
and was recently selected as part of the Startups 100.

We're building a reliable, low-latency exchange system to facilitate automated
traded strategies, as well as a fast, modern web interface. Our team
constantly works on significant, challenging software engineering problems; if
you're fed up of writing yet another boring CMS, we might be able to help. The
Smarkets platform is written predominantly in Python and Erlang, and relies
heavily on asynchronous programming techniques and REST. We make extensive use
of version control, configuration management and automated testing, which
allows us to reliably deploy code to production several times a day.

Our team builds on a modern, open-source software stack which includes Linux,
Vagrant, Flask, Eventlet, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, ElasticSearch, Graphite, Chef
and Git. For more info:
[http://info.smarkets.com/about/jobs/](http://info.smarkets.com/about/jobs/)

------
bpp198
Thread.com (YC S12) - Software engineer who loves product (Python/Django)
London, England. [https://www.thread.com/jobs](https://www.thread.com/jobs)

We're a startup trying to reinvent retail so men can dress well without being
subject to the horrors of the high street or having to trawl through millions
of items online. We do this using a combination of powerful algorithms and
human stylists.

You'd be joining a small, highly technical team with a ton of startup
experience (the founders have started and sold 2 companies before). You'll be
one of the first technical hires and get to build and own huge parts of the
product and work on the core algorithms.

One of our ancillary goals is to build one of the best engineering cultures
anywhere, and we'd love you to help us do that. We launched in October and
user and revenue numbers are scaling extremely quickly. We're backed by a
collection of the top investors from London and Silicon Valley as well as Y
Combinator.

We're especially interested in people who are interested in founding their own
startup one day. We view working at Thread as a founder bootcamp where you'll
learn about all parts of starting and growing a startup.

Want to learn more? Check out
[https://www.thread.com/jobs](https://www.thread.com/jobs) and you can see
some of our code at [http://dev.thread.com/](http://dev.thread.com/)

Thanks!

------
hugo_smsgrupp
SMSgrupp, Stockholm, Sweden. Android-, iOS- and Backend Developer

Group messaging startup with 10 developers and offices on three continents
looking for mobile app and backend developers. Given the small size of our
team, you will be a critical part of the company.

Supertext is a new and exciting chat app with a very competitive advantage
that no other chat app has: Full integration and relations with the Telecom
operators enabling the app to break out of the silos that chat apps are
limited to and deliver a hybrid of SMS and regular chat apps.

Supertext is based on SMSgrupp which is a mature SMS-based communcation tool
that works on all mobile phones, regardless of model or age. SMSgrupp is
rapidly spreading in Europe, Asia, Africa and South America.

The main quality we’d like to see in a candidate is simply the ability to ship
solid, professionally written and maintainable code. And enjoy doing it. If
you have apps in the Market, and a proven track record of delivering quality
code that stirs a developer’s admiration, that counts for more than any number
of impressive degrees.

We look for: Solid knowledge of tools and language Strong understanding of
software engineering principles and object-oriented concepts. Pride in writing
simple and beautiful code. Product sensibility and understanding of
interaction design. A sense of humor and a light heart.

Our new offices are situated near the water in central Stockholm, at Götgatan
just beside Slussen. If this piques your interest, drop us a mail at jobs at
smsgrupp dot se. We would love to hear from you!

~~~
niklas_a
Great product!

------
munin
Trail of Bits is hiring.

We’re working on many funded research projects focusing on software security,
program analysis, compiler construction, trusted computing and network
security. We also have a commercial product for automated enterprise security
assessment.

We’re looking for enthusiastic hackers, scientists, and engineers to work with
us. We have no specific requirements in terms of degrees or years of
experience, some of our staff have completed high school, others have graduate
degrees. We’d really like to hear from people with strong programming skills
in Ruby, C/C++, OCaml, and people with strong reverse engineering and
vulnerability analysis skills. If you have experience with systems
programming, program analysis (to include dynamic binary instrumentation,
symbolic execution, and abstract interpretation), reverse engineering, or
application and software security assessment, we’d like to talk to you.

Our primary location is New York City, though remote work is a possibility if
the fit is right. Our salaries are competitive, benefits are generous, and our
culture is relaxed. In the past, our researchers and engineers have turned
their personal projects into funded work. We'd like to do that more, so if you
have your own ideas we can help you work on them.

Working at Trail of Bits, you will work closely with some really smart people
in the security industry. We also encourage our employees to talk publicly
about their work at conferences and on the Internet.

If you are interested and would like to know more, send an e-mail with your
resume to dan@trailofbits.com

------
MPetitt
VideoBlocks - Reston Virginia Full-Time Backend Web Developer

We are looking for multiple backend web developers to help us launch exciting
new projects. Our stack is PHP but we love language agnostic Devs who are
willing to learn. We prefer NOVA/DC local, but we have remote employees and
are open to remote for the right candidate.

Our Dev Wishlist (Not all needed, but the more the better) 2+ years web app
dev experience Experience with MVC principals Experience with PHP Experience
with Sphynx Experience with Redis Experience with selenium Expwrience with Git
Hacker attitude Love of learning

We offer, Competitive salaries Insurance Take when you need it unlimited time
off Ping Pong games

If you are interested, email me at matt@videoblocks.com

Video Blocks is a profitable, venture backed technology company, recently
recognized by Inc. Magazine as being the fourth fastest growing media company
in the United States.

VideoBlocks.com offers a subscription-based service that provides members with
unlimited downloads of stock video, motion backgrounds, production music,
sound effects, special effects, After Effects templates and more.

In 2013, Video Blocks was ranked the 32nd fastest growing technology company
in the US/Canada, and the 2nd fastest growing technology company in the DC
region by Deloitte for the Fast500, for achieving 7,000% revenue growth over
the past 5 years.

------
tjlivesey
Droplet (dropletpay.com) - Ruby on Rails developer (Shoreditch, London)

Droplet is a funded, fast-growing startup working to overhaul payments. We
have mobile apps, web apps and a realtime API - most of our platform side code
is Ruby and Go, and we are using a handful of other services and technologies.

You:

    
    
      - Have experience with Ruby (or other object oriented languages)
      - Have built and deployed Rails applications
      - Love to learn new things
      - Are self-motivated and able to work to your own agenda
      - Think like a hacker
      - Are eligible to work in the UK (an EU citizen)
    

We offer:

    
    
      - Competitive salary (range £30-£40k DOE)
      - Work to your own schedule (we have no fixed working hours)
      - Based at our London office (City Road)
      - Learn new things every day, and work with nice people
      - Big challenges to solve in security, performance, big data, analytics, and lots more
      - We love to work with smart people who learn fast. If that sounds like you (don’t be shy) then get in touch.
    

To apply:

Send a CV to join@dropletpay.com OR simply solve the following code challenge
and get an interview.

[https://www.prehash.com/#/startup/38/challenge/92](https://www.prehash.com/#/startup/38/challenge/92)

~~~
acron0
Are you still hiring in Birmingham?

~~~
wgx
We're looking in London for this role, but we'll not turn people away if
they're based in a different city. Get in touch anyway!

------
neodude
Watsi – [http://watsi.org](http://watsi.org) – San Francisco, CA; FULLTIME,
possible VISA

Watsi is a global crowdfunding platform that enables anyone to directly fund
healthcare for people around the world.

~~~~~~~~~~

“How we spend our days is, of course, how we spend our lives.”

~~~~~~~~~~

We’re a team of developers, designers, doctors, and marketers working at Watsi
because we believe that everyone, everywhere deserves access to healthcare. We
move fast, take risks, and come to work every day excited about building an
organization that matters more than we do.

We’re looking for a full-stack developer (engineer #2) to join our five-person
team in San Francisco. The ideal candidate is an experienced, product-focused
generalist who wants to use their skills to bring healthcare to the world. Our
stack is Rails, Backbone.js, SCSS, Postgres, Redis, Sidekiq, Heroku, RSpec,
and Jasmine. You don't have to be familiar with our stack, but you do need to
learn fast :)

If you’re interested in learning more, please send whatever info you have
(linkedin, github, personal site) to jobs@watsi.org.

For more info, check out our recent trip to East Africa -
[http://exposure.watsi.org/a-dose-of-
perspective](http://exposure.watsi.org/a-dose-of-perspective).

------
jontonsoup
Senior Ruby/Javascript Engineer - SkilledUp Academy

New York, NY

Our Mission

SkilledUp Academy is changing the way that people learn skills online. Over
44% of college graduates work in jobs that don't require a college degree, but
employers still can't find quality talent. We introduce the human element into
real-world, skills-based online education. Students complete rigorous
curriculums created by our partner companies that focus on teaching the skills
that employers need. Our industry-based mentors ensure that students receive
the support that they need to learn.

Our Story

We were born out of two acquired startups and still retain the culture and
practices of a lean / agile startup, but have all the resources and benefits
of a public company (our parent company, Apollo Education Group, made over 3.5
billion in revenue last year). We’re a young company looking for people
looking to help shape our culture.

Our Team

We’re a diverse team made of:

\- A Bonnaroo Guitarist

\- The world’s preeminent scholar on Toilet Based Social Networks

\- A philosopher king with a sweet spot for ice cream

Our engineers write pristine, well-tested code. We pride ourselves in
developer happiness. SkilledUp uses a pull request based workflow, continuous
integration. We think Ruby on Rails, Trello, Github, and Heroku are the best
tools. We have continuous investment days, where we only focus on learning new
skills.

If you are interested in learning more and want to talk to an engineer, send
an email to jon@skilledup.com

------
StefanBill
Conclusive Analytics - Charlotte, NC - Full-time -
[http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/](http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/)

We're a small and growing company looking for people with a passion for big
data who love to solve difficult/fun problems for our clients. Here are two
job postings:

Data Miner/Data Scientist: [http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/career-
opportunities/data...](http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/career-
opportunities/data-miner-scientist/)

Database Developer: [http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/career-
opportunities/data...](http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/career-
opportunities/database-developer/)

Being a small company, your daily job will not be defined by your job title,
and you will get to learn something new every day. We develop in Linux and
Windows, HP Vertica and SQL Server, and other languages & platforms like R,
SAS, DataFlux, Python, or whatever we think is best at getting the job done.
We offer competitive pay & benefits, a pool table, lots of white boards, and a
great team of smart and fun coworkers.

Contact hr@conclusiveanalytics.com for more details.

------
atambo
Pittsburgh PA - Full Time / Intern

IBM Watson Group creates products and technologies using Cognitive Computing
to solve real problems, from winning Jeopardy to assisting doctors. Watson
does this by analyzing massive amounts of structured and unstructured data. We
are on the cutting edge of technology working to change the world.

Our team within Watson Group works on Watson Explorer, a web application
enabling data exploration and visualization. We are looking for senior and
junior front-end developers to join us.

How we work:

* Open and collaborative office environment - you will not be stuffed into a cubicle and left alone.

* Software craftsmanship - pairing, Test Driven Development (TDD), small commits in Git, Gerrit code reviews, continuous integration and deployment, daily standups with progress visualization

* Technologies we use - CSS (Sass and Compass), JS, JRuby on Rails, and Java

What you'll do:

* Develop full-stack web applications

* Work with designers and researchers to translate users’ needs into reality

* Influence design and direction of product

Want to come work with us? We're interested in you, too! See all of the
positions below:

[http://ibm.referrals.selectminds.com/jobs/search/14208828](http://ibm.referrals.selectminds.com/jobs/search/14208828)

------
drpancake
Tradewave — [https://tradewave.net](https://tradewave.net) — New York City
(NYC)

We're building an algorithmic trading platform for cryptocurrencies. You write
your trading strategy in Python, backtest it against our historical data, then
run it live on any of the major exchanges. All in the browser

Come and experience what it's like to be in on the ground floor at a promising
tech startup. We're less than six months old, backed up some of the best
investors in the crypto space, and already generating revenue.

More information: [https://tradewave.net/jobs/](https://tradewave.net/jobs/)

~~~
chief_worminger
I use Tradewave! Wish I was in NYC

------
webXL
South Lake Tahoe (Zephyr Cove, NV) Informa Investment Solutions, Inc. is
seeking both a senior and a junior developer to join our web applications team
at our office on the shores of Lake Tahoe. If you love designing and building
modern, responsive web applications that make it easy for business users to
run sophisticated investment analysis software, we would like to talk to you.
We’re an established company with actual paying customers and we want to make
our little corner of the world a better place for our users.

We use standards-based HTML, JavaScript and CSS, along with state of the art
technologies – Canvas, SVG, RequireJS, Backbone, Marionette, and LESS – to
build cross-browser interfaces and advanced data visualizations. The backend
is a mixture of C#, Java, C++ because we believe in using the right tool for
the job, and we are regularly evaluating our tools to ensure that. Our
development process is agile and we release our web products approximately
once a month.

Our offices are a five minute walk from the Nevada shore of Lake Tahoe and
Heavenly ski resort is a fifteen minute drive from the office. As a developer
you’ll also get your own private office and even though we mostly develop on
Windows, all our developers have Mac hardware. We prefer to hire generalists
who are as curious and excited about technology as we are. All of us enjoy
learning new technologies and tools; we have a small team and each developer
should be able to work on every aspect of the system.

Please note: this is a full-time, on-site position. We would prefer you to
work in our Zephyr Cove office, but we also have offices in White Plains, NY
or Nashville, TN that you could work out of. If you're interested, please
email matt.motherway -at- informais.com (and put “Hacker News” in the
subject). Thanks.

------
tow21
London: Farringdon. On-site only.

Timetric ([https://timetric.com](https://timetric.com)) is looking for AI/ML
engineers to help us build great data products.

We're a motivated team, small, but growing rapidly. We use git, code reviews
and a one-click deploy/rollback system so that we can rapidly iterate and ship
code without constantly breaking everything.

We're backed by a solid sales team who know how to get users for our products
(and pay the bills!)

We want smart, interesting people with a passion for making usable systems.

\-------------------------

You need to have:

    
    
        Python experience.
        Numerical/scientific/mathematical background.
        Understanding of AI/ML techniques
        Comfortable working in a Linux environment.
        Used to working with git (or mercurial).
    

And it would be really great if you also had some of:

    
    
        Django experience.
        Understanding of HTML/CSS (especially recent standards development).
        Modern javaScript experience.
        Data visualization experience
    

and if you've published or contributed to any open-source software, then tell
us about it!

Email us at jobs@timetric.com

------
infer
Palo Alto, CA

INFER, INC.

\- Team: 10 engineers from MIT, Berkeley, CMU, Google/Google Research,
Facebook, Y Combinator, Microsoft Research, Palantir, Jane Street, IBM
Research, Yahoo! Research, ...

\- Investors: Red Point, a16z, SHV, Social Capital, ...

\- Customers: Box, Jive, Microsoft, Tableau, Zendesk, AdRoll, Nitro, and many
more

\- Product: machine learning applications for non-technical users to help
their businesses more effectively win and retain customers

\- Looking for: strong engineers excited to join an early-stage startup to
help grow & shape the company

EXAMPLES OF RESPONSIBILITIES

\- Build on and extend our sophisticated model training pipeline that uses
data extracted from the web and other sources

\- Build beautiful visualizations to communicate results and frontends to
allow non-technical users to build complex models

\- Develop and operate secure, scalable cloud infrastructure to manage and
process customers' large, confidential datasets

\- Create and shape the processes used to guide the engineering team to work
together effectively

QUALIFICATIONS

\- BS/MS/PhD in Computer Science, Statistics, Math or related fields

\- Depth in software engineering, algorithms, and general analytical problem-
solving

\- Familiarity with Python preferred

CONTACT

\- [https://www.infer.com](https://www.infer.com)

\- hiring+hn@infer.com

------
whost49
Aclima - [http://www.aclima.io](http://www.aclima.io) \- San Francisco, CA

\---

* Full-time Backend Engineer

* Full-time Frontend Engineer

* Full-time UI/UX Designer

* Full-time DevOps Engineer

\---

Aclima is an early-stage company based in San Francisco that designs and
deploys distributed, large-scale sensor networks to empower people with
actionable environmental quality data. Our end-to-end solutions collect,
process and analyze real-time streaming data from thousands of sensors,
enabling a level of environmental awareness that has never been possible
before. We believe our technologies can redefine the way we imagine and manage
our buildings, communities, and cities, helping us improve our collective
well-being.

We are looking for passionate engineers to help build and scale our platform.
We have no required list of skills or years of experience. Instead, we’re
looking for engineers who are smart and get things done. Our engineering
culture values rapid iteration, continuous improvement, and as much automation
as is sensible. We work in a relaxed, purpose-driven atmosphere with flexible
hours and competitive perks.

If you’re up for the challenge, contact us: jobs@aclima.io

------
sam
Octopart - New York, NY - [http://octopart.com/jobs](http://octopart.com/jobs)

\---

* Full time Backend Engineer focusing on electronic component data

* Full time Frontend Engineer

* Full time UI/UX Designer

* Full time Entry Level Sales Account Executive

\---

At Octopart, we're opening up the world of electronic component data through
our search engine, [http://octopart.com](http://octopart.com) and our API,
[http://octopart.com/api](http://octopart.com/api)

We're connecting hardware hackers to the information they need to design the
next generation of hardware devices.

We're building the most intuitive, fast and beautiful interface for searching
for electronic parts.

We're compiling the most extensive database on electronic components by
combining data from tons of different sources.

We're in NYC, we're a team of 11, we're ex-physicists and electrical
engineers, and we've been profitable since 2010.

We're from the W07 YC batch. We write a lot of Python and JavaScript.

If you're a software hacker who wants to build amazing tools for hardware
hackers, get in touch with us at jobs@octopart.com.

------
jerryr
MindTribe - San Francisco, CA

We're looking for:

Senior Electrical - [http://www.mindtribe.com/jobs/electrical-engineer-
senior](http://www.mindtribe.com/jobs/electrical-engineer-senior)

Senior Mechanical - [http://www.mindtribe.com/jobs/mechanical-engineer-
senior](http://www.mindtribe.com/jobs/mechanical-engineer-senior)

Senior Firmware - [http://www.mindtribe.com/jobs/firmware-engineer-
senior](http://www.mindtribe.com/jobs/firmware-engineer-senior)

Technician -
[http://www.mindtribe.com/jobs/technician](http://www.mindtribe.com/jobs/technician)

We're a tight-knit team of engineers developing hardware products for clients.
Our specialty is consumer electronics and connected devices. Our past projects
include the Tesla Roadster, Square Reader and Stand, and the recently-launched
Adobe Ink and Slide ([http://www.adobe.com/products/ink-and-
slide.html](http://www.adobe.com/products/ink-and-slide.html)).

------
chwolfe
Crutchfield, Charlottesville, VA;
[http://www.crutchfield.com](http://www.crutchfield.com)

Front End Web Developer / Designer

Crutchfield is looking for a talented software developer who doesn’t fear
javascript and new web technologies, and who is very enthusiastic at the idea
of bringing e-commerce to the next level. We like to think of the proper
candidate as 85% front-end mechanic, 15% designer.

* You will be involved in all phases of the software’s development and will be responsible for planning features, designing its components, programming and more * You will design the software and architecture, and requirements to build Crutchfields' next generation of ecommerce solutions * Develop using mainly JavaScript, HTML 5, CSS 3, Angular and Bootstrap Skills & Requirements * Deep knowledge of JavaScript / jQuery, HTML 5 & CSS 3 * Knowledge of Angular and/or Ember is an asset * Experience with a server side framework (.NET, PHP, Rails, etc.) is desired * Keen understanding of responsive front-end frameworks, cross-browser user interfaces / browser limitations, modern web technologies, web security, SEO & more * Experienced building and scaling consumer oriented web applications * Attention to details and strong commitment to quality * Experienced with modern software development principles and processes, frameworks, and version control systems * Have previously built web applications from A to Z a plus * Experienced with eCommerce a big plus

We offer our employees a competitive benefits package, a wellness program, a
challenging work environment and a relaxed dress code.

Please apply here:
[https://home.eease.adp.com/recruit2/?id=9691891&t=1](https://home.eease.adp.com/recruit2/?id=9691891&t=1)

------
amfeng
Stripe! We're hiring engineers in San Francisco and remotely within US
timezones. REMOTE and H1B welcome.

We're increasing online commerce by making payments (and building an online
business generally) way easier.

See [1] for an overview of the challenges we're working on, or check out [2]
for a description of our interview process. Apply by following the
instructions on our jobs page [3] (please indicate that you saw this post).

Also feel free to ping me at amber@stripe.com if you're thinking about
applying but have any questions!

[1] [http://www.quora.com/Stripe-company/What-engineering-
problem...](http://www.quora.com/Stripe-company/What-engineering-problems-and-
challenges-is-Stripe-solving) [2] [http://www.quora.com/Stripe-company/What-
is-the-engineering-...](http://www.quora.com/Stripe-company/What-is-the-
engineering-interview-process-like-at-Stripe) [3]
[https://stripe.com/jobs](https://stripe.com/jobs)

~~~
lukasm
How about London?

~~~
amfeng
(Sorry about the late reply!)

Not generally, but we'd definitely be willing to take a look if you want to
send something in! (:

------
marick
Devops - Chicago, Illinois - GetSet

We're an EdTech Startup that's building an engagement platform that hopes to
improve retention rates in post-secondary, non-traditional learners.
Basically, if you're an adult and you want to improve your life through
education, we're here to try to help you succeed. We've been around since
October 2012 and have a team of nine people.

Our Product team consists of a VP of Product, three programmers, and a User
Experience person. The remaining team members are a Community Manager, a
Relationship Manager, our CEO, and our VP of Sales.

* AWS

* Linux admin, shell scripting, etc.

* Some configuration management tool (Docker, Chef, Puppet, etc.)

* Server config/management (nginx, haproxy, openssl, etc.)

* Tuning JVM and/or ruby apps (ideally, both)

* Networking, TCP/IP tuning, etc.

* Deployment (continuous, or something close to it)

* Some working knowledge of one or more programming languages (ideally, one we use - JavaScript, Clojure, Ruby)

* Automation of lots of the above

* Experience working closely and frequently with programmers, as you'll be sitting in the bullpen with us

* Interest in writing production code while at the same time not seeing Devops as just a stepping stone to full-time production coder

* Plays well with others

* Experience transitioning away from Heroku

We're a small, cool-headed team who like our relatively well-defined roles.
Culture fit is extremely important for us at our current size so "plays well
with others" is probably the most important bullet point.

Contact jobs@getset.com

------
MichaelGlass
NoRedInk in San Francisco (or remote).

Full stack rails engineers wanted to make sure that grammer is taught good.
Every one's revolutioneyesing educaton but while some student's cant even
right the write words.

Then there was NoRedInk.

NoRedInk helps students quickly improve their grammar and writing skills.

We've got a small, technically excellent engineering team. We extensively use
react in production.

I work here because I get to learn about my practice (as well as my failing
grammar skills) every day. I work here because I care about education. I work
here because existing online tools for teaching grammar and writing are
pathetic. Join us as engineer #4, and improve how grammar is taught.

[https://www.noredink.com/jobs](https://www.noredink.com/jobs)

p.s. Other people think we're awesome, too:
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/alextaub/2013/12/19/noredink-
is-...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/alextaub/2013/12/19/noredink-is-growing-
at-mach-speed-10-of-the-us-school-system-using/)

------
robertk
AvantCredit (Chicago) is hiring senior data scientists, data engineers, and
data dev ops. We offer competitive salaries and a flexible work environment.

[http://avantcredit.com/jobs](http://avantcredit.com/jobs)

We have gone from 0 to 150 employees in a little under fifteen months and have
raised more money last quarter than all other Chicago startups in the same
period last year combined. ([http://bit.ly/1hp2cx4](http://bit.ly/1hp2cx4))

Our stack is Ruby on Rails and R deployed on Heroku and AWS, respectively, and
we do not mess around. All of our R packages are documented, tested, and
vignetted. We have continuous deployment and integration (yes, on the data
science side!), and all of our classifiers are automatically backtested and
validated.

We're trying to give [https://github.com/hadley](https://github.com/hadley) a
run for his money. Sound interesting? Email robk@avantcredit.com

~~~
mrfusion
I don't understand the hadley reference? Who is that? Are you guys a
microlending company?

~~~
mrud
He is well known in the R community as he contributed many of the well known
and often used packages such as ggplot2, plyr and reshape

------
aboytsov
Stuph ([https://angel.co/stuph](https://angel.co/stuph),
[https://stuph.co](https://stuph.co)) is building its founding team! We are a
stealth startup creating a consumer product fueled by data mining and
information extraction. We are well funded and backed by top VCs. Our office
is located in San Francisco.

Our founder is an ex-googler who created Google Trends. Our team consists of
graduates of MIT, Berkeley, Cornell, and top international universities.
Between us we have worked at Google, Twitter, Microsoft and Amazon, and won a
Kaggle competition. We love math, algorithms and machine learning.

Do you like functional programming? We're using Clojure for our backend and
ClojureScript for our frontend. Knowing either isn't a requirement, but be
excited to learn!

We are looking for:

\- Experienced backend engineer/techlead with excellent system design and
architecture skills

\- Engineering & design interns for the fall of 2014.

Contact: artem@stuph.co

------
ewchen
Oration - Foster City, CA (local, no-remote, relocation)

Oration uses big data and predictive analytics to connect consumers covered by
employer-sponsored healthcare with the best deals on their healthcare needs.
The only thing that makes our members even more excited than the prices is the
convenience. We've transformed the arcane world of healthcare shopping into a
simple, few click process. Consumers find great deals with our application and
we take care of dealing with the healthcare system. It's healthcare shopping
made simple - like the rest of the internet.

We’re searching for a seasoned front end engineer to help lead our front end
dev efforts. Come join us in building awesome user experiences for both web
and mobile that scale and evolve gracefully. Our small, dedicated group of
designers and engineers (there's 8 of us) care equally about good visual
design, technical design and having a good time.

Email me at techjobs@oration.com if interested or with any questions.

------
jgrahamc
CloudFlare ([http://cloudflare.com/](http://cloudflare.com/)) is hiring in San
Francisco and London.

Lots of opportunities for software developers, customer support, network
operations and SRE.

Full list of positions here: [https://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-
team](https://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-team)

------
egillie
Sift Science - San Francisco, CA. Full-time. Sift Science
([http://siftscience.com](http://siftscience.com)) uses large-scale machine
learning to fight online fraud. It's a problem that cost U.S. merchants > $10B
last year, and 70% of it is organized crime. Attacks have rapidly evolved in
breadth and depth, but current rule-based systems don't scale. We're looking
for engineers of all flavors -- distributed systems, web development, data
visualization, and of course, machine learning. We're a tight-knit team that
likes board games, yummy food, and solving challenging technical problems.
Check out [https://siftscience.com/jobs](https://siftscience.com/jobs) We're
also looking for account managers, integration engineers, and sales folks.
Ping us at jobs+hn@siftscience.com or feel free to e-mail me directly at
evie@siftscience.com :)

------
Okvivi
Jello Labs - New York City -
[http://jellolabs.com/jobs](http://jellolabs.com/jobs)

=== Senior Engineer === (fulltime, onsite)

=== Lead iOS Engineer === (fulltime, onsite)

If you want to write Go full time, come join us!

We're a pre-launch, funded startup, about a year old. We already have an
amazing team with engineers from Google, Foursquare, Ebay, Chartbeat, Medium
etc.- [http://jellolabs.com/team](http://jellolabs.com/team)

We're moving and growing quickly and are looking to add smart, experienced
engineers interested in e-commerce to our core team. We love GoLang,
AngularJS, and ObjectiveC. We do code reviews and care deeply about moving
fast while maintaing reliable systems. We use Asana, Hipchat, Google Apps and
Trello. Every dev gets a Mac Book Pro, large monitors and Aeron chairs.

Our office is a hybrid of engineers and our brand team, which is made up of
some of the best people in fashion and e-commerce. We're a tight knit bunch,
just moved into an awesome office in SoHo.

We take our work and our culture seriously. Our goal is to create a happy,
productive workplace! We keep a stocked fridge, bring in breakfast 3 times a
week, lunch on Tuesdays and Thursdays. We play boardgames, have a kickball
team, enjoy a good karaoke outing from time to time. Our two puppies, Fred &
Gizmo, keep us on our toes.

We offer full benefits, unlimited vacation time and a competitive salary. Plus
our team is the best in New York!

If you're interested, email vivi@shopspring.com, and check us out:

[http://twitter.com/springnyc](http://twitter.com/springnyc)

[http://jellolabs.com/jobs](http://jellolabs.com/jobs)

------
saiwong
SPORTS195 - Full Time - [http://www.sports195.com](http://www.sports195.com)

New York, NY * Austin, TX * Remote

    
    
      ====== What we do ======
    

Empower and Unite the World through Sports.

Sport is a universal language. SPORTS195 connects the entire global sports
ecosystem on one platform, uniting the world around a shared and universal
passion. Our massive platform continuously grows through our partners building
their networks. With one of the world's largest sports content database,
SPORTS195's hub of two-way content feeds the entire sports ecosystem.

    
    
      ====== What we want ======
    

* Front End - NodeJS, BackboneJS, SASS, Strong web app experience

* QA Automation - Selenium, JAVA or Ruby

* SysOps - AWS, Chef, Puppet, Bash/Shell scripting
    
    
      ====== Perks ======
    

* Flexible vacation

* Remote and work-from-home

* Flexible hours

* Conference and travel budgets

* Stocked kitchen with snacks and beverages

* Kickball team!

* Health/Vision/Dental/Life/401K

* Great offices in NYC and Austin, TX
    
    
      ====== Apply ======
    

Sai Wong

VP of Development

sai.wong@sports195.com

------
mrbird
Redwood City, CA - INTERN, VISA

No remote, but we do offer relocation and visa sponsorship.

Summary: We’re profitable, very open as a company, and supportive, and we need
more engineers. EdTech.

Full description: Course Hero, the leading platform for crowd-sourced
educational materials, is looking for a software engineer who can hit the
ground running. Our team releases code every day to millions of people, so
we're looking for someone who can take on challenges, build new features, and
iterate quickly. Each engineer has a role in building Course Hero's
architecture and will have the opportunity to touch all parts of the stack.
Our projects are big -- terabytes of data and customers around the world --
but our team is small, so you’ll see projects from start to finish, working
closely with product managers and designers to ensure successful results.

Our company culture is very open, flat, and transparent. We succeed and learn
together. Our office is very comfortable, has a lot of natural light, and
great amenities like a gym and walking trails onsite. We’ve tried hard to make
this a pleasant and inspiring place to do creative work.

Most importantly, we seek to hire individuals whose personality, integrity and
passion for our business make our team better as a whole. We’re growing fast,
profitable (yes, it’s true!), and looking for another core team member to push
us toward the future.

Our stack is LAMP (PHP/Symfony) + jQuery and AngularJS, but we’re open to
people with all kinds of experience. iOS would be a nice bonus.

More info: [http://www.coursehero.com/jobs/](http://www.coursehero.com/jobs/)
\- Company video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ig5g4xp9tE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ig5g4xp9tE)

Please email: jobs@coursehero.com (and put “Hacker News” in the subject)

------
jadelus
Lyve Minds is a young energetic startup, having just successfully shipped our
v1 product (which is already gaining great reviews on Amazon). We are based in
the heart of Silicon Valley in Cupertino California.

We are an AWS shop practicing DevOps techniques supporting iOS, Android, PC
and Mac clients. We are looking for a engineers who want to be part of an
exciting well-funded startup experience, including international growth.

This is an opportunity to work alongside Apple and Netflix veterans deploying
and managing the most modern highly scalable Cassandra-based infrastructure
capable of handling petabytes of precious consumer data (life memories) that
is changing the world for our users.

More details at
[https://www.mylyve.com/careers](https://www.mylyve.com/careers)

For Service Engineering positions please reach out to John Adelus at
jadelus@lyveminds.com.

For Client Software positions please reach out to Ain McKendrick at
ain@lyveminds.com.

------
stackedsax
Software Developer - _San Francisco_

Cloud Metrics at Rackspace - [http://blueflood.io](http://blueflood.io)

### _Who we are_

* We are the Cloud Metrics team at Rackspace.

* We run a metrics-as-a-service API.

* We created the Blueflood ([http://blueflood.io](http://blueflood.io)) open-source metrics engine and API.

* We make it easy for developers to store and scale their metrics.

### _Software Engineer_

* Making Blueflood core a world-class metrics backend

* Scaling and tuning Cassandra clusters.

### _Infrastructure Engineer_

* Working on the Blueflood infrastructure focusing on our large and growing Cassandra cluster running on top of Rackspace's OpenStack cloud.

* Optimizing Blueflood's deployment, continuous integration and testing processes.

### _Read more here_

* Job Posting Link: [https://uscareers-rackspace.icims.com/jobs/10173/software-de...](https://uscareers-rackspace.icims.com/jobs/10173/software-developer/job)

* To apply just shoot us an email: hiring@blueflood.io

------
SendGrid
Anaheim, CA (Orange County/OC) and Boulder/Denver, CO (full-time)

SendGrid [http://www.sendgrid.com](http://www.sendgrid.com)

\---

We've revolutionized the cloud-based transactional email space by efficiently
powering the infrastructure for tens of thousands of companies that rely on us
to send millions of emails every day (13B+ monthly). We have been growing
really fast since launching in 2009, and we want you to be part of the awesome
company we are building.

\---

All Jobs -
[http://sendgrid.com/careers.html](http://sendgrid.com/careers.html)

Software Engineers (All Kinds!)

Software Engineers in Test

DevOps Engineer

Project Managers

\---

We've recently made the transition to Go (check us out if you're interested in
learning), Python, MySql,Linux, Agile (We are technology agnostic - doesn't
matter what you currently code in)

\---

If you don't see what you're looking for here, reach out to us. We're always
looking for talented, happy, hungry, honest, and humble people.

-Socrate- soc@sendgrid.com

------
drr1sch
Knewton - fulltime in NYC.

Knewton is on a mission to personalize education for students around the
world. Education companies worldwide use the Knewton infrastructure platform
to power course materials that dynamically adapt to each student’s unique
needs.

At Knewton, we use small, cross-functional teams to solve difficult challenges
with real-world implications. Teams comprise a range of technical,
mathematical, educational, and design specialists unified by a passion for
improving education.

Knewton was founded in 2008 and has offices in New York City and London.
Investments top $105M from well-known angel investors plus Accel, Bessemer,
First Round Capital, Firstmark, Founders Fund, GSV, and Atomico.

Apply online or email me at DR@Knewton.com

[http://jobs.knewton.com/apply/juKGkn/Senior-Software-
Enginee...](http://jobs.knewton.com/apply/juKGkn/Senior-Software-Engineer-
Machine-Learning.html)

------
megsmegs212
Vessel - Video Focused Venture Backed By Benchmark, Greylock and Bezos
Expeditions (San Francisco, CA - Full-time No Remote)

[http://www.vessel.com](http://www.vessel.com)

We’re still in stealth but we've been busy building a service whose mission is
to delight consumers and content creators alike.

Our founders, former founding CEO and CTO of Hulu, Jason Kilar and Richard
Tom, have assembled a unique and talented team, with strong experience
building and innovating at places like Hulu, Netflix and Amazon. As a team, we
are unusually passionate about the intersection of media and technology; we
see an opportunity to improve media, particularly next generation video

We’re looking for strong full stack developers who love to code in a variety
of languages and frameworks (Python, CoffeeScript, Node.js, React to name a
few). If this sounds like you, please email: careers@vessel.com

------
paulc
LOCATION: NYC OR REMOTE

Hi, we're DailyBurn a fitness and nutrition company based in Midtown
Manhattan. We'd like you to come join our multi-discipline engineering team to
build software on a wide array of platforms and technologies.

We really are a fitness company, we have our own well equipped gym in the
office and offer a gym membership budget for all employees. Everyday we get
messages from users sharing the changes they've made in their lives not every
company can say the same. If fitness is an area of interest for you this is a
great place to get involved in changing peoples lives.

As a member of our Engineering team you'll get:

* Yearly conference and travel budget

* Your pick of development hardware

* Access to all the corporate benefits of IAC

Our team is currently made up of 10 developers with a team of 2 working on iOS
and the rest of our team focused on web and platform development.

The DailyBurn engineering team offers the chance to work on a wide range of
different technologies. Our main web platform is built using Ruby on Rails,
but we also work with node.js and golang on our backend systems. We have
client applications built for many of the major mobile and TV platforms (using
Javascript, Objective-C, Java and more) and you as a part of the team will
have the opportunity to get involved in many of these different platforms.

If you are an experienced developer comfortable with web or front end
technologies of any kind but especially if you are skilled with JS, Ruby,
Rails, Node or Golang we have a place for you here.

Specifically we are looking for:

Front End/Senior Front End developer - JS applications (we work on web, smart
tv's, game consoles all with JS)

Android - become our primary Android developer and lead all of the Android
efforts for our product

Reach out to me directly: paul@dailyburn.com

------
simonix
Numerate Inc, San Bruno, CA (25 mins from San Francisco)

Senior Infrastructure Engineer - Distributed Systems

[https://github.com/Numerate/hiring](https://github.com/Numerate/hiring)

\--- Who we are ---

Numerate is a group of cutting-edge scientists and engineers trying to solve
very difficult problems at the interface of medicinal chemistry, data science,
machine learning and cloud-scale analytics. We have developed a computational
platform that can predict how a potential drug will behave in the lab and the
body. We use this platform to process large spaces of chemistry while
searching for therapies for some of the world’s most important diseases, such
as, obesity, heart failure, Alzheimer’s, and Huntington’s disease. Our
platform makes the drug development process cheaper, faster, and results in
higher success rates than traditional approaches.

\--- Our Stack ---

Our stack consists of a proprietary distributed computational platform,
Numatix, which in-turn consists of cloud management, job management, job
execution engine and custom dataflow language layers. We generally run this on
top of Amazon Web Services, where we often scale the system to more than
10,000 cores. We are working to scale it to over 100,000 cores. On top of
Numatix we run a number of custom libraries and services, such as machine
learning, cheminformatics, bioinformatics, mathematics, etc. At the very top
of our stack sits a number of user-facing tools, including web-based GUIs, NIX
command line tools, and custom plugins for third party data analysis and
chemistry tools. All of the layers use various storage types (MySQL, S3,
Couchbase, custom built). The code base is written in Java, Scala, Python, and
some C++. All of these layers are being actively developed and improved.

Join us, and code for more than just clicks!

For more information see
[https://github.com/Numerate/hiring](https://github.com/Numerate/hiring) or
shoot us an email to eng_job@numerate.com

------
jscalisi
Palantir Technologies - Palo Alto, CA -
[http://www.palantir.com](http://www.palantir.com). The Internal Tools team at
Palantir owns continuous integration, artifact & dependency management, build
tools, source code management, and much more. We use a combination of open-
source software (e.g. Gerrit, Jenkins, Ivy, Gradle), third-party enterprise
software (e.g. Atlassian Bamboo and Stash), and in-house magic to develop
robust and scalable systems.

For more info or to apply:
[http://www.palantir.com/careers/OpenPosDetail?id=a0m80000002...](http://www.palantir.com/careers/OpenPosDetail?id=a0m80000002LiKaAAK)

Do you have any questions? Drop me an email at jscalisi@palantir.com

------
declara
Declara - Boise Idaho, Palo Alto California

We are transforming learning, because learning is discovery.

We're engineers and scientists with a focus on learning science, NLP,
automation, creative problem solving, and open source. We use AngularJS,
ElasticSearch, Postgres and Python and we analyze everything. We're a Data
company and proud of it!

If you're a Postgres DBA, we need you!

Take a look at our press:
[https://www.declara.com/news/](https://www.declara.com/news/)

Take a look at our jobs:
[https://www.declara.com/about/careers/](https://www.declara.com/about/careers/)

Your interested and think you can help? send us an email: careers@declara.com

------
kmano8
Monetate - Conshohocken, PA (Philly suburbs) [REMOTE or ONSITE] - Will help
with relocation to Philadelphia; also remote (Americas timezones preferred,
must speak English)

Monetate helps digital marketers make their content more relevant. We turn
data into action on our clients' sites by doing real-time data analysis and
DOM manipulation to put the right experience in front of their users. We’re
looking for engineers who want to do highly visible work on great brands and
solve tough problems with great coworkers. What we're looking for:

* People who like to ship - we're focused on building and shipping great products - if you like to see your work in production quickly you'll see it here. We ship often (every two weeks), and iterate.

* People who like hard challenges - we have great problems across our products - huge data sets, UX, 3rd party Javascript, high volume / low latency APIs - we have no shortage of fun problems to work on.

* Problem solvers who like to code - we take things apart, figure out how they work, then build software to solve our users' problems.

About us:

* Founded in 2008

* Open source - Google Closure, Python, AngularJS, Pandas, Redis, Hadoop, Mahout, Solr and Lucene - we're open source across our stack

* Respect - it's our core value. We have a great team and we work well together. Our vacation policy is the same as Netflix (we don't have one). Our technical project teams are self-organizing and have full authority over (as well as responsibility for) the problems they work on.

* Market rate salaries

* Funded by First Round Capital and OpenView

We've hired great people from HN before, and we're looking for people not
positions. We have people who have joined the team with no background in our
primary languages and people from non-traditional backgrounds.

Check out our blog at
[http://engineering.monetate.com/](http://engineering.monetate.com/) Send me a
message if you have questions or want to apply: karl at monetate dot com

------
mdauria
Crowdtap - crowdtap.com

Location: NYC (Houston & Braodway)

We're looking for someone who has experience in dev and/or ops, willingness to
learn is the most important factor.

We're a decently sized startup with ~70 people and growing. We were #3 of the
best places to work according to Crain's:
[http://www.crainsnewyork.com/article/20131208/SMALLBIZ/31208...](http://www.crainsnewyork.com/article/20131208/SMALLBIZ/312089986/no-3-crowdtap).

To apply: [http://crowdtap.theresumator.com/apply/6Mt0co/DevOps-
Enginee...](http://crowdtap.theresumator.com/apply/6Mt0co/DevOps-
Engineer.html)

------
rchiniquy
Cloud Monitoring at Rackspace - San Francisco
[https://monitoring.api.rackspacecloud.com/](https://monitoring.api.rackspacecloud.com/)

We're the product Cloudkick grew into after being acquired. We love to
collaborate with peers and make things for people who make things. We want to
build the monitoring tools we've always wanted. Come join us and write code
every day in Node.js, Java, C, and Lua.

More info: [https://uscareers-rackspace.icims.com/jobs/10925/software-
de...](https://uscareers-rackspace.icims.com/jobs/10925/software-developer---
cloud-monitoring/job)

------
itsdrewmiller
NGP VAN - Washington, DC - Engineering Director, Team Lead, Senior Developer,
DevOps Engineer

NGP VAN ([https://coderwall.com/team/ngp-van](https://coderwall.com/team/ngp-
van)) is the world’s leading political technology firm, providing campaign and
organizing technology to Democrats, progressives, and non-partisan
organizations. We offer an integrated platform that combines the best
fundraising, compliance, organizing, and new media products available.

We are a rapidly growing company that built the voter contact and volunteer
management tools used by Obama for America. Nearly every State Democratic
Party in the country distributes our VoteBuilder tools to Democrats up and
down the ticket, and we provide industry-leading organizing tools for labor
unions, environmental groups, pro-choice advocates, civil rights activists,
and international political parties across the world. Our fundraising and
compliance software is used by the vast majority of Democratic candidates from
the Presidential level on down, and our fast-growing new media platform has
recently become the most-used platform by Democratic campaigns as well.

We have a several spots open in DC - most of them (management and devops) are
focused on our public facing products that run on a combination of node,
angular, mongo, dynamo, drupal, and a touch of ruby now, with a senior
developer spot for our asp.net mvc, ef, and angular stack.

The positions offers competitive compensation and a strong benefits package.
NGP VAN prides itself on being a progressive workplace; we have a fun and
inclusive company culture, including blowing off steam on a softball field,
drinking in the office on Fridays while watching team demo videos, shooting at
each other during Friday Fragfest, enjoying periodic company retreats to warm
places with beaches (including Jamaica or Dominican Republic this November),
and casual Friday every day.

Coderwall: [https://coderwall.com/team/ngp-
van](https://coderwall.com/team/ngp-van) Company Site:
[http://ngpvan.com](http://ngpvan.com)

Hit me up at dmiller at ngpvan dot com for more info or to apply.

------
dlapiduz
CFPB, Remote or D.C. - Back-end, Front-End, Designers and UX

The Consumer Financial Protection Bureau is hiring technology specialists to
join the team for a 2 year term.

The fellowship is a unique opportunity for developers and designers to join a
government agency and help it develop new tools for the public.

Regarding tech you will use a combination of Python, Javascript, HTML/CSS,
Clojure and other tools so polyglots are welcome.

To apply find the position that best suits you here:
[http://www.consumerfinance.gov/jobs/technology-innovation-
fe...](http://www.consumerfinance.gov/jobs/technology-innovation-fellows/)

------
skaicareers
Skai, Inc. - Arlington, VA (Washington, DC)

Hiring Talented and Ambitious Developers for the future of Big Data

About Skai:

Originally funded out of the MIT computer science community, Skai is a fast-
growing technology company. With over 1,000 pages of intellectual property
behind our core technology, we are disrupting the data integration market by
delivering a cloud platform for the next generation of big data. Skai is
working with some of the largest Fortune 500’s. Although we can’t go into any
more detail in this space, we’d love to tell you more once you’ve applied!

Senior Back-End Developer

Join our engineering team as we tackle the challenges of distributed data and
computation. As part of the platform development team, you’ll participate
actively in all phases of the development process: architecture, design and
implementation. If you’re interested in graphs, distributed data structures,
functional programming paradigms, reactive computation, and distributed
systems – or if you’re curious how those things come together to form a
powerful model for integrating and transforming data at scale – we’d love to
talk to you!

Skills & Requirements:

Need to have: \-- Java proficiency \-- Excellent communication skills \--
Basic experience with the Hadoop ecosystem \-- B.S. in computer science or
equivalent experience

Nice to have: \-- HBase proficiency \-- Hadoop MapReduce proficiency \--
Distributed systems experience \-- Scala proficiency \-- NoSQL \-- Experience
using Spark or other tools in Berkeley Data Analytics stack \-- Experience
with Akka actor framework

We want our developers to be happy and productive, and we don’t hesitate to
buy whatever software or hardware tools are needed to make that happen. We
also like to relax with board games and ping pong on Friday afternoons. We
offer competitive compensation, including stock options.

You can check out our website at [http://skai.net/](http://skai.net/) (...it's
currently undergoing a complete overhaul).

If any or all of this sounds like the kind of work you want to do with the
team you want to be a part of, then reach out to us at careers@skai.net

------
shs
HubSpot - [http://www.hubspot.com](http://www.hubspot.com) \-
Cambridge/Boston, MA

We create software that helps businesses with their online marketing. The
company is several hundred employees and nearing a hundred in engineering.
Things are organized in small teams and you get to have a big impact. We were
also named the #2 place in Massachusetts to work.

On the backend, we use Java (modern Java with DropWizard, Guice, and the like)
and Python (Django). We love using JSON to get things done. For storage,
there's HBase, Hadoop (for MapReduce jobs), MySQL, ZooKeeper, Redis, and
Memcached. We do great monitoring and deploy hundreds of times a day. We use
CI and have automated deployment. Don't expect your code to languish in git
(we have GitHub Enterprise) for long.

On the front end, we use Backbone.js, CoffeeScript, and jQuery.

We're also looking for iOS and Android engineers.

Work schedule seems flexible (most engineers work 10-6), you get great
equipment (like a Retina MacBook Pro and Thunderbolt display), and you get to
make a meaningful difference in the product. There's free drinks (including
beer), snacks, etc.

It's a great place to be and hope you come join us! We have lots of positions
open.

Software Engineer:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3UQdwgwe](http://jobvite.com/m?3UQdwgwe)

JavaScript: [http://jobvite.com/m?3iQdwgwC](http://jobvite.com/m?3iQdwgwC)

Infrastructure Automation and Tooling:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3wRdwgwR](http://jobvite.com/m?3wRdwgwR)

Mobile, iOS, Android, JS:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3XRdwgwi](http://jobvite.com/m?3XRdwgwi)

Core Data (Hadoop, HBase):
[http://jobvite.com/m?34Rdwgwp](http://jobvite.com/m?34Rdwgwp)

Reliability: [http://jobvite.com/m?3HSdwgw3](http://jobvite.com/m?3HSdwgw3)

Technical Lead: [http://jobvite.com/m?3zSdwgwV](http://jobvite.com/m?3zSdwgwV)

------
Yzupnick
New Classrooms - New York, NY

Software Developers at New Classrooms work at the intersection of technology
and education. Building and improving on groundbreaking technology, our
Software Developers play a critical role supporting the development of new
models for personalized education. We are seeking a Junior .NET Developer to
produce, maintain, and evolve personalized learning algorithms.

[https://newclassrooms.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=15](https://newclassrooms.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=15)

------
vsergeev
Kumu Networks - Santa Clara, CA -
[http://kumunetworks.com/](http://kumunetworks.com/)

Kumu Networks is revolutionizing the way wireless systems are built using an
innovative full-duplex wireless design that its co-founders developed in their
research at Stanford. Wireless full-duplex allows a radio to transmit and
receive signals at the same time and on the same frequency channel. Kumu's
patent pending full-duplex technology changes the basic assumptions on which
current wireless radios are built, allowing for improved performance and
reduced complexity across a variety of wireless devices and markets.

We're looking for well-rounded systems programmers with an embedded systems,
C, Linux, and networking background. Fluency in Python and Git workflows are
big pluses. In addition, we're looking for software engineers with a
background in cellular stacks, and algorithms scientists with a background in
optimization. See more information on open positions here:
[http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/kumunetworks](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/kumunetworks).
Apply on jobscore or email resumes and/or questions to jobs@kumunetworks.com.
Please mention Hacker News!

This is a well-funded technology startup with a small team, a highly cross-
disciplinary environment, and a very concrete mission. Help us change the
future of wireless!

------
makeshifthoop
Sensor Tower (SF) (Designer, Engineer, Customer Happiness) (Intern)
[https://sensortower.com](https://sensortower.com) Do you play Clash of Clans?
Candy Crush? Ever wonder how to get your app on top of the app store?

We at Sensor Tower (AngelPad) help mobile apps increase their downloads and
rocket to the top of the app store. We have over 26k customers tracking over
500k apps and used by companies such as Yahoo, Skype, Zynga, Johnson &
Johnson, Adobe, and Supercell. We're a small + high caliber team located in
the heart of San Francisco and backed by Rembrandt Ventures, Merus Capital,
and BDMI. We're built using Ruby + Rails, MongoDB + Mongoid, Redis,
Coffeescript, Knockout.js, d3.js, AWS. We reverse engineer apps and internal
APIs, write our own gems, and use natural language processing to parse through
millions of app reviews for our customers.

What we offer: A chance to revolutionize how information is delivered to
mobile marketers and app developers. Competitive salary and significant
(enormous) equity in well-funded, high-growth company. Free lunch, daily.
Unlimited vacation and holidays. Top-notch healthcare, vision, & dental
coverage. Unlimited Gym membership. An incredible team of fun, bright
coworkers. We're looking for smart, motivated individuals for full time
positions. Ping us at oliver (at) sensortower dot com.

------
snibbe
Eyegroove - San Francisco, CA
([http://eyegroove.com/#jobs](http://eyegroove.com/#jobs))

From the team that brought you some of the most innovative music apps
including Björk: Biophilia and the Beck produced Philip Glass:REWORK_ App
([http://snibbestudio.com](http://snibbestudio.com)). We are now focused
completely on Eyegroove, a social platform for user-created music video. We
plan to do for music video what Instagram did for photos.

Our app released 2 months ago, and is in a soft-launch phase tuning the MVP
experience before we go big. We have a small team of six with amazing talents
and extremely good relations with one another. The work is rich and rewarding,
immediately seeing the results with our community. You should have some
combination of abilities in creating iOS interfaces for new features (UIKit);
graphics (OpenGL, GLSL), video, effects, and audio work; to contributing to
interaction design and company strategy.

Read more about our company and launch here:
[http://www.prweb.com/releases/2014/05/prweb11817423.htm](http://www.prweb.com/releases/2014/05/prweb11817423.htm)

Apply via jobs [at] eyegroove.com or on Angellist:
[https://angel.co/jobs?tab=profile&startup_id=319523](https://angel.co/jobs?tab=profile&startup_id=319523)

------
webmobileapps
Bitmatica - San Francisco, CA - On-Site - Full Time - Junior iOS Developer

We're a small web and mobile development agency thats created dozens of
successful applications for our clients. Given our explosive growth, we’re
looking to hire a second freelance Junior iOS engineer. Your first project
awaits you and will be full-time on-site in San Francisco’s Financial
District.

Why join our team? \+ You'll learn and work alongside our experienced
engineers \+ You'll gain experience with dozens of technologies across
multiple products \+ We have a designer on staff who provides beautiful,
fully-spec'd UI/UX \+ Our projects are all clearly spec'd \+ You'll build
multiple (not just one) applications for the most innovative companies in tech
\+ Our culture is highly democratic; you are the lead on your projects

We're looking someone who: \+ Has 1+ years of experience building/shipping iOS
apps via Objective-C/Cocoa \+ Has solid communication skills - our clients
often have minimal technical skills \+ Loves to learn and asks questions \+ Is
self-motivated and takes action (the first 25 applicants are guaranteed a
response!) \+ Bonus: Has experience with full stack web development including
Ruby or JavaScript

If this sounds good, email me at Munjal at bitmatica.com with the subject
"hire me!" and include information about yourself! Compensation will be
experience based.

------
stevennoto
SPINS LLC - [http://www.spins.com](http://www.spins.com) Chicago and
Schaumburg, IL Software Engineers, Designers, and QA Engineers wanted!

We are looking for a variety of software engineers, designers, and QA
engineers to fill out our engineering team. SPINS is the leading provider of
analytics, reporting, and insights for the natural, organic, and specialty
products industry. We deliver analytics to naturally-focused retailers and
manufacturers, based on point-of-sale data, transactional data, and other
sources.

Technologies we're using include Java, Hadoop/Pig, DB2/MySQL/PostgreSQL, REST,
and AngularJS. We use agile development, git, and maven.

Reasons I love working here:

\- SPINS is about 100 people, but still like a startup in some ways. There's a
great team and good resources, but everyone is friendly, casual, flexible on
hours and which office you work from. There's free snacks, biweekly masseuse,
that sort of thing.

\- We are at the intersection of two awesome growth industries: big data
analytics, and natural foods/products.

\- We are spinning up some cool tech projects: Moving all our processing to
Hadoop, new responsive webapps, and mobile later this year.

You can see some postings at
[http://spins.atsondemand.com/](http://spins.atsondemand.com/), or feel free
to ping me at snoto@spins.com if you're interested in any engineering role.

------
JoeCortopassi
OneHealth - Solana Beach, CA (San Diego area)

The company I work for as an iOS engineer, OneHealth is a behavioral
modification platform that increases outcome-driven wellness and reduces the
cost of health care by combining clinical principles, social technologies and
game mechanics to extend the reach and benefits of professional medical and
clinical care. We are revolutionizing the health care industry so we can help
saves lives every day. OneHealth Solutions, Inc. was founded in 2008, is
backed by a leading industry Venture Capital firm, and is located in Solana
Beach, CA. This is an opportunity to join a small company making a big impact.
We have an engaging corporate culture that combines high standards,
professional discipline and an enjoyable team-oriented environment.
Competitive benefits package including health, dental and vision insurance,
401K and Equity Incentive plan. Our offices are located one mile from the
beach and we offer a free weekly yoga class and surfing meet ups.
(www.OneHealth.com)

Senior Software Engineer
([http://jobvite.com/m?3WsLugwo](http://jobvite.com/m?3WsLugwo))

Android Software Engineer
([http://jobvite.com/m?3OrLugwf](http://jobvite.com/m?3OrLugwf))

Lead Test Automation Engineer
([http://jobvite.com/m?3WIewgw9](http://jobvite.com/m?3WIewgw9))

Engineering Intern
([http://jobvite.com/m?3wKewgwL](http://jobvite.com/m?3wKewgwL))

------
sierratruevault
Senior Software Engineers - TrueVault - SoMa, SF
[https://www.truevault.com/](https://www.truevault.com/)
\-------------------------------------------------

TrueVault is an off-premise, secure data store that developers use to make
their applications immediately secure and HIPAA compliant. TrueVault stores
healthcare data from mobile health apps, wearable devices, and even genomic
research so that our customers don’t need to spend their precious time
worrying about security, performance, and scalability. More than just a
database as a service, TrueVault’s proprietary technology allows us to secure
our customers' data better than anyone else can (hint: think encryption and
global scale slice distribution).

Our mission is to provide the simplest, most secure way for web apps, mobile
apps, and even wearable devices to store sensitive data. Simple and secure
access and storage of people’s most personal and private information is a huge
challenge. That's why we are looking for incredible people (like you perhaps?)
to join us.

We are also hiring a Client Library Engineer and an Engineering Lead.
TrueVault is in a great location and offers great compensation, benefits, and
extra perks to employees. If you are interested in speaking about who we are
and our job opportunities, please reach out to me at sierra@truevault.com or
apply at: [https://jobs.lever.co/truevault](https://jobs.lever.co/truevault)

Be sure to let us know that you heard about the opening through HN!

------
jameshowardwang
San Francisco, CA: Active Mind Technology / GAME GOLF --
[http://www.gamegolf.com/jobs](http://www.gamegolf.com/jobs)

Do you love golf? Do you want a job in tech where you can live and breathe
golf every day -- to create easier and better ways to track your stats, to
compete with your friends, to analyze your game, and to connect every golfer
and golf fan on the planet? If so, then Active Mind Technology is the place
for you.

We are a lean and scrappy group of software and hardware folks,
revolutionizing the way sports are played and analyzed with next-generation
wearable products, starting with golf. We launched our first product GAME GOLF
at the PGA Show, with support from PGA players (Graeme McDowell, Lee Westwood,
Jim Furyk), Apple retail stores, the PGA and Golf Channel, and a few of the
largest sporting goods stores.

We’re looking for experienced engineers, (front-end, back-end, iOS, Android),
as well as data scientists, product managers, designers, and an RTOS expert
for our wearable tech. Our platform is built on Java, PostgreSQL, PHP, and
AngularJS. This is a small team so be prepared to hit the ground running!

We are hiring ASAP for full-time in San Francisco only. Our office is on
Townsend near the Caltrain. Please contact jobs@gameyourgame.com with
inquiries. We’re also on AngelList and Facebook if you want to find out more.

------
robvolk
Ruby Developer | Charlie (an early-stage, funded startup) | Chicago, IL

We're looking for a developer who's sort of a bad-ass. Can you think up mind-
blowing solutions to complex, hairy problems? Do you get excited by things
like graph databases and machine learning? We want someone who can move fast,
think creatively, and deliver quality/tested code. Is this you? Have at least
a couple years of professional experience writing code. Take a small risk and
join us in building a growth business.

Who are we? Before any meeting, Charlie automatically researches people before
you see them. Researching people is a complex problem: we sift through,
analyze, and manipulate data into powerful insights (i.e. what are they
passionate about, what do you have in common?). CNBC called us “One of the
world’s most promising new companies” and SXSW selected us as an Accelerator
Finalist.

We’ve built Charlie to research people at massive scale, using the latest Ruby
on Rails stack with MongoDB, Redis, Sidekiq, and hosted in an elastic cloud
farm. We write code with agility and have a tight process where anyone on the
team can deploy to production at any time, without approval. We thoroughly
test our code, though we’re not strict TDD. We're a small dev that loves to
code, and constantly pushes, and learns from each other.

This is your opportunity to join an early-stage company that’s making moves.

Interested? Find out more here:
[https://charlieapp.com/jobs](https://charlieapp.com/jobs)

------
frisco
Transcriptic: Full-stack developer (emphasis on frontend)

Menlo Park, CA

Transcriptic is "Amazon Web Services" for the life sciences. Rather than carry
out wet-lab experiments by hand, researchers can code up (or visually
configure) their experimental protocols and then run them in Transcriptic's
central, highly automated 'biocenter' in an on-demand way. Customers have no
upfront capital costs and pay for only what they use. Life science research
today is incredibly slow, error-prone, monotonous, and expensive with
researchers spending many hours a day every day just moving small volumes of
liquids from one place to another. We're building a long-term company to
completely change the way life science research and development is done.

We're looking for a highly talented full-stack web developer. On top of our
robotic work cells is a slew of internal services as well as a Rails app that
acts as our lab information management system and customer-facing UI.
Challenges range from building rich, interactive interfaces for composing
protocols to presenting analytical data generated by the lab back to the user.
We use d3, Backbone, and some CoffeeScript today, but you'd be free to choose
your own tools and libraries.

We're a rapidly growing startup (you'd be #18), but well funded ($6M) and have
customers at places like Harvard, Caltech, UCSF, and Stanford. You'd be able
to work on interesting science and hard technology in a small, all technical
team with lots of freedom and resources.

A biology background is preferred but not strictly necessary for outstanding
people.

Recent coverage:

\- [http://www.theverge.com/2013/12/18/5216738/inside-
transcript...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/12/18/5216738/inside-transcriptic-
the-secret-robot-lab-that's-shaking-up-science)

\- [http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/18/aws-for-life-science-
with-4...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/18/aws-for-life-science-with-4-1m-in-
the-bank-transcriptic-wants-to-reinvent-scientific-research/)

team at transcriptic.com

[https://www.transcriptic.com/](https://www.transcriptic.com/)

~~~
sohj
This sounds like it could be a really good fit for me. My undergraduate degree
is in biology, I've got an MS is bioinformatics and I'm currently working on
my PhD while being a full-time director/lead developer of the IT group in a
division of biomedical informatics at a academic health center.

I wasn't actively seeking out employment, but I think I'll apply for this.
Thanks!

------
acardona
HHMI Janelia Farm, Ashburn, VA. [http://janelia.org](http://janelia.org)

What we do: connectomics, or large-scale neural circuit reconstruction with
electron microscopy, computer vision and machine learning.

What you will do: design and implement high-accuracy high-performance software
for automatic reconstruction of neural circuits. We aim at (semi)automating
what is now a slow, manual task.

Who will you work with:

    
    
      Tom Kazimiers - https://github.com/tomka
      Jan Funke - https://github.com/funkey
      Albert Cardona - https://github.com/acardona
      Stephan Saalfeld - https://github.com/axtimwalde
      Stephan Gerhard - https://github.com/unidesigner
    

Who you are:

    
    
      You know python, C++, and are comfortable with postgres and javascript.
      You are familiar with computer vision and image processing in general.
      You have developed using version control some open source projects
        that we can look at to evaluate your skills.
      A plus if you have used already django and djcelery, and are comfortable
        using remote machines and clusters.
    

We offer excellent benefits.

Contact: install CATMAID and submit a pull request with a fix.
[https://github.com/acardona/CATMAID/issues](https://github.com/acardona/CATMAID/issues)

------
ohler
Shift – Software Engineer – San Francisco – full time – VISA welcome

Shift is building a new way to buy and sell cars. The founding team includes
the co-founder of Taxi Magic; an experienced Google and Dropbox engineer; and
a long-time Google Product Manager.

We are looking for engineers who have a strong product sense and are
passionate about both technology and user experience. This includes full-
stack, front-end, back-end, and mobile engineers. Join our team, come in at
the ground level, and shape a product that has great potential to transform a
huge market!

Our tech stack is HTML5, iOS, Android, Go, App Engine, and AWS.

Cars are the largest retail vertical in the US – consumers buy almost 50
million new and used cars every year, totaling $1 trillion in value. Yet
technology has barely touched the market. Americans buy cars in the same,
burdensome ways they did decades ago. Selling a car means either letting the
dealer collect a huge margin in a trade-in, or significant hassle selling to a
private party. Our goal is to create a delightful experience for every person
buying and selling a car, similar to Tesla’s customer service.

Shift is extremely well-funded (with a seed round as large as many A rounds),
has strong partnerships with key strategic players across the value chain of
the car buying process, and has done dozens of sales in San Francisco. We are
lean and hypotheses-driven, led by engineering and design. We work hard
together, have fun together, and strive to ensure a healthy and respectful
culture.

talent@shiftcars.com

------
RossM
Eventstagram ([http://eventstagr.am/](http://eventstagr.am/)) - Full time,
London UK - Project Manager

Eventstagram builds real-time Instagram and Twitter slideshows for events of
all sizes. We work with a number of notable clients including Ferrari, Nike,
Microsoft and The O2 Arena; we're based in one of the most exciting workspaces
in London.

We're looking for an experienced, organised project manager to help focus our
development team's efforts, keep the clients up-to-date and help plan our
long-term development.

Responsibilities:

\- Holding daily development meetings, preferably using agile project
management, \- Managing the task workflow by scheduling in developers and
designers to projects, \- Account management, \- Managing bugs by creating a
system for finding, reporting, filtering, reproducing, prioritising and
writing up bugs, \- Managing feature requests by assessing, scheduling and
checking they meet expectations, \- Product Management, scoping out new
features through an understanding of the market; competition, product
positioning and usability.

If interested, you can read more on our blog or drop us an email at
info@eventstagr.am

[http://blog.eventstagr.am/2014/05/were-hiring-
aspirational-p...](http://blog.eventstagr.am/2014/05/were-hiring-aspirational-
projectproduct-manager/)

------
medovina
Software Engineer at Roundtown ([http://roundtown.com](http://roundtown.com))
-- Cambridge, MA

Roundtown is a 6-person startup. We've built a Web site
([http://roundtown.com](http://roundtown.com)) that lists events (concerts,
plays, movies, sports games, everything else) happening everywhere. We just
launched in May - check it out! Our site is still an early beta, and we want
to add many more features as we grow our user base this year. Our goal is
nothing less than to become the top destination online for finding out what's
going on anywhere.

We are looking to add a couple of software engineers to our team. You should
be a proficient programmer who's enthusiastic about joining a fast-moving
startup environment. We're using Scala, Play, Slick, Postgres, Angular and
Bootstrap. You should already know at least some of these technologies, or be
able to learn them very quickly. Knowledge of machine learning would be a big
plus as well.

We're in a cool co-working space right near Central Square. Unlike some
startups, we can offer you a real salary plus early-stage stock options in our
venture.

By the way, some things we'll be working on in the near future include:

\- Mobile apps for iOS and Android \- Social event sharing \- Crawling the Web
to find more events than we have today \- Automatic event categorization \-
Personalized event recommendations \- Lots more polish and glitter

Sound like a fit? Yeehaw - send your resume to jobs@roundtown.com .

------
goo
Software Engineer at Zoomforth.com -- San Francisco, CA - Full Time, Local

We're building technology to make it easy for non-technical people to make
multimedia-enhanced business messaging. There are lots of people whose impact
is much greater with the ability to build messaging that includes photos and
video, for sales, recruiting, or leadership, and we're striving to build the
best product we can in that space.

We've got our foot in the door at several enterprise companies, and have
closed a few larger deals. Our product is evolving -- there's a lot still to
be imagined and built, in addition to the clear stepping stones to bigger
sales with new enterprise clients.

We're looking to bring on our first engineering hire. We use Python+Pyramids
as our framework, with a great deal of javascript including backbone.js and
jQuery. Our persistence layer includes mysql and elastic search on top of AWS.

We're hiring experienced developers at either full-stack or front-end
positions. We are passionate about making good software, and bringing an
experience to our users that they love. If you think you can help us build
that, apply via email at engineering+hn(at)zoomforth(dot)com Check us out at
[https://zoomforth.com/about](https://zoomforth.com/about).

What can we offer?

A competitive salary, full medical coverage, a flexible environment where we
actually care about not burning people out, and a commitment from us to help
you reach the top of your game, whatever that means for you.

------
hadilaasi
________________________________* Stylect
([http://stylectapp.com](http://stylectapp.com))
________________________________*

We're hiring a Fulltime Python Developer in London (REMOTE is okay).

We're a small, fun team that's trying to change how people shop on mobile.
We're backed by a top VC in London and were featured by Apple as a 'best new
app' in over a hundred countries and are getting some incredible traction. Our
team has previously worked for Rocket Internet, Dafiti, Techstars and
Pixelmator. We've got strong domain expertise in the area and believe that
there's a massive opportunity in the space.

You'll be working on core projects on day 1 and once you're familiar with the
source, expect to be leading key projects. You'll be challenged constantly as
we keep pushing the boundaries of what a 'simple' app can do (algorithms,
image analysis etc..).

We're also quite open about our numbers and our plans, so please drop us a
line (hadi@stylectapp.com) and lets chat. Coffee is on us :).

P.S: We're willing to be flexible for STRONG candidates because our biggest
priority is to build an amazing team.

------
gsiener
Pivotal Labs has spent the last two years building a Product Management
practice, and we're looking for people that want to focus on the craft of
shaping a product. I run the practice and am committed to bringing a Lean
focus to two decades of amazing Agile development.

Palo Alto - [http://pivotallabs.com/pl_job/product-
manager-12/](http://pivotallabs.com/pl_job/product-manager-12/)

Boulder - [http://pivotallabs.com/pl_job/product-
manager-10/](http://pivotallabs.com/pl_job/product-manager-10/)

Chicago - [http://pivotallabs.com/pl_job/product-
manager-9/](http://pivotallabs.com/pl_job/product-manager-9/)

San Francisco - [http://pivotallabs.com/pl_job/product-
manager/](http://pivotallabs.com/pl_job/product-manager/)

London - [http://pivotallabs.com/pl_job/product-
manager-3/](http://pivotallabs.com/pl_job/product-manager-3/)

Toronto - [http://pivotallabs.com/pl_job/product-
manager-11/](http://pivotallabs.com/pl_job/product-manager-11/)

New York - [http://pivotallabs.com/pl_job/product-
manager-2/](http://pivotallabs.com/pl_job/product-manager-2/)

------
ultrasaurus
San Francisco and Toronto, Fulltime

We're PagerDuty, changing the way people interact with machines that have gone
wrong. Everyone you know uses us, and now we're expanding into the rest of the
world. There are over a dozen positions we're looking for right now.

If you read HN, you might want to be:

* Our data warehouse engineer ( [http://pduty.me/1iRhj3a](http://pduty.me/1iRhj3a) ) or work on our Business Systems ( [http://pduty.me/V7Vstc](http://pduty.me/V7Vstc) ) If you want a front row seat to how a successful startup grows.

* Our team in Toronto is possibly the best Scala shop in Canada: [http://pduty.me/1lOHgQf](http://pduty.me/1lOHgQf)

* We're hiring web developers ( [http://pduty.me/1sUtuAm](http://pduty.me/1sUtuAm) )

* And we recently opened an evangelist role ( [http://pduty.me/1rcO8Kh](http://pduty.me/1rcO8Kh) ) which is all kinds of exciting.

We pay well, you get to work with good people, on problems that matter. And if
you live in SF, we're very easy to get to (much of the office bikes to work).
I'm dave@pagerduty.com if you have any questions.

For all other jobs, visit:
[http://pduty.me/jobshnjune](http://pduty.me/jobshnjune)

------
pea
Kivo (YC S13) - London

We're building Github for documents and have started by creating the best way
to store, share and get feedback on presentations. We're a team of three based
in Soho, London. You'll be technical hire #2 and have a huge amount of
responsibility and ownership of the product. We're looking for an excellent
front-end developer. You love Javascript, but are comfortable picking up other
languages, and obsess over building the best possible user experience.
Customer feedback is our guiding light so working closely with users in
shaping Kivo should excite you.

Our back end is Scala / Play and we're in the process of moving to Angular, so
bonus points for experience with that.

Equity grants will be well above market for first hires and salary will be
competitive. We want new partners, not just employees, so we are looking for
people who are as driven to succeed as we are.

We're hiring for people who want to help lead the team as we continue to grow,
so you should be excited to shape the development culture of a fast growing
start-up.

We also know there's more to life than work. You get gym membership for gyms
across London and an extremely sociable team to work with. We love poker,
eating out, tennis, and nights at the pub.

If this sounds exciting, ping us (leo@kivo.com) and we'd love to buy you lunch
and have a chat.

------
jasoncartwright
Potato are hiring project managers, Django developers, frontend developers and
UX designers in London UK, Bristol UK, and Mountain View California. Freelance
& fulltime.

We're is a 75-person developer-lead agency based in London, UK with offices in
Bristol, Sydney & San Francisco Bay Area. Our clients include Google, PayPal,
Skype, a number of startups and other agencies such as BBH & Mother.

[https://p.ota.to/jobs/](https://p.ota.to/jobs/)

------
floatrock
DataHero

San Francisco, CA

[https://datahero.com/about/jobs](https://datahero.com/about/jobs)

Node.js | Backbone | Angular | D3 | MySQL

    
    
      * Full Stack Engineer
      * Machine Learning
      * Frontend Engineer
    

\------

At DataHero, we’re building a beautiful data analysis and visualization
platform that anyone can use to understand their business data.

Can you explain a join to your sales manager? Can you instead build a system
where she can combine her Salesforce and Stripe data without learning a line
of SQL?

Our system uses recommendation algorithms, an intuitive user experience, and
all the dirty engineering grit to give non-engineers superhuman analysis
skills.

You:

    
    
      - build high-concurrency single page HTML5 webapps
      - don’t mind that Node.js hasn’t yet reached 1.0 
        (and have built many an escalator through the 9 levels of callback hell)
      - believe design is just as important as engineering
      - want to work for a top venture backed startup with monthly recurring revenue
      - want to contribute to our beer preference datasets with our 
        small close-knit team: 
        https://datahero.com/blog/2014/06/17/datahero-beer-consumption-analysis
    

If you’re a software hacker or data nerd who wants to lead the next data
revolution, get in touch with us at jobs@datahero.com.

------
dgant
ZocDoc – Soho, NYC

Engineering Manager and Principal Software Engineer:

At ZocDoc we are working on real products that are improving people’s lives
(at 5 million users a month)! We need an Engineering Manager who knows how to
strike the right balance between upfront planning and iterative development.
When you join a team, you make good engineers great and great engineers even
better. You have the technical experience necessary to help your team members
with tough challenges and you're not afraid to dive in and write code with the
rest of the team. You prefer data-driven decision making and are always
chasing the opportunity where you can make the most impact. Finally, you have
a history of setting ambitious goals and then crushing them.

We also need a Principal Engineer to drive our elite dev team toward an even
brighter future. This role is for a highly experienced engineer with a
tireless devotion to good system design across the entire stack. From data
storage/retrieval/manipulation to consumer APIs and client template renderers,
you’ll care deeply about all of it and push us toward perfection.

We offer:

\+ Awesome team of extremely smart devs

\+ Ability to help build a product that customers love

\+ 100% healthcare, unlimited vacation, catered lunch everyday, and we will do
visa transfers/sponsor

Learn more about us at
[http://engineering.zocdoc.com/](http://engineering.zocdoc.com/) or apply at
[http://www.zocdoc.com/careers](http://www.zocdoc.com/careers)

------
magic_at_enimai
Nod Labs - [http://hellonod.com](http://hellonod.com) \- Mountain View CA -
Full Time, Interns, no remote work.

We believe our technology will fundamentally change how we interact with
computers and our environment. We have built the first and only pixel accurate
gestural control device, and we are just getting started. Imagine walking into
a living room turning the lights down, adjusting the thermostat and searching
for your favorite show on your TV with just subtle movements of your finger.

Yourself: Self starter and mostly importantly a finisher - pick something up
and deliver without supervision. You will be a manager with a team size of one
- you. You will need to pick the next problem on the way to achieve our goals
and solve it. You could be working on our custom OS twiddling GPIOs or you
could be hacking on the backend or polishing off our iOS app. You will need to
hold a lot of complexity in your head and have solid CS fundamentals. For what
we do, Google may not have all the answers to your questions, github may not
have any such sample code and Stackoverflow may have a vaguely related
question with no replies, but you will be responsible for solving the problem.

Team: ex-(Apple, Facebook, Google, Jawbone, Lab126, NASA, Samsung).
Approximately 1/3rd of the team are PhDs (or PhDs on “pause”) in various
fields (Math, Physics, CS) from MIT, Stanford, CMU etc.

Along with incredibly smart engineers we are also looking for a world class
Product Manager who can work with the incredibly smart engineers while also
being laser sharp focused on execution.

Drop us an email at stdin@nod-labs.com

------
sparkman55
Rinse - San Francisco, CA [https://www.rinse.com](https://www.rinse.com)

Although the domain isn't sexy at first glance, Laundry and Dry Cleaning
really are problems that would benefit from today's technical prowess.
Modernizing laundry has real environmental benefits to water usage, not to
mention the convenience factor of a delivery service. As humanity becomes more
and more urban and less and less likely to have space for a personal washer
and dryer, demand for efficient laundry service is growing.

Rinse needs to tackle interesting technical challenges as well. Of course, the
routing problem as popularized by the Traveling Salesman Problem (except with
multiple, load-balanced agents) is a challenge, but since we are also taking
photos of the clothes we process, there are interesting data mining, machine
learning, and image processing applications as well. This is in addition to
the joys of rapidly scaling an operational system, while continually
optimizing a consumer-facing product.

We're looking for skilled developers of all types to join us, including Web
Developers and Full-Stack Developers. Since we haven't taken any VC yet, this
is a chance to earn a significant equity stake (while still earning a
competitive salary).

We're a Python - Django - Heroku - AWS - Postgres - Backbone.js - Sass - HAML
- HTML5 shop currently, but since we're small, there are opportunities to
steer us technically as well.

More information at
[https://www.rinse.com/careers/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/) or just
contact us at jobs@rinse.com

------
jschub
REDI Technologies ([http://www.redi.com](http://www.redi.com))

=========================================

Locations :: New York, NY and Dallas (Frisco), Texas

Background :: Our mission is to “make trading better”. REDI is a startup (10
months old) dedicated to taking an already successful trading platform to the
next level. As a tech company that operates in the financial trading industry,
we have a very different perspective and approach. Our next-generation
platform is focused on building a community for the buy-side, sell-side, and
technology providers, bridging the Wall Street and the FinTech startup spaces.
We take a highly open and collaborative approach to building our technology
(everything from C++, Java, .NET, Ruby, Angular, NodeJS, Chef, PostgreSQL,
etc). We need individuals with a passion for technology, and an unparalleled
drive to deliver world-class software across the desktop, web, and mobile
contexts. Financial knowledge is not required, but a strong engineering
mindset and razor-sharp problem solving skills are a must.

Roles (FULL-TIME, H1B, VISA supported) :: \- Software Engineers

    
    
      - DevOps Engineers
    
      - Test Engineers
    
      - Product Managers
    
    

We'd love to hear from you. Send any inquiries or resumes to: jobs@redi.com

\- Josh (CTO)

------
syrneus
Acquia is hiring for a variety of DevOps roles - Boston, MA

Acquia Cloud is a platform as a service tuned to run some of the largest
websites on the planet. Although we're focused on Drupal (essentially the
largest open source project in the world) on the cloud team we utilize a
variety of languages and operate a polyglot PaaS engineered for enterprise
needs.

We're one of Amazon's largest customers and run over 8000 AWS instances. Do
you want to not just do DevOps but instead join a team devoted to DevOps at
massive scale? If so let me know!

Acquia, itself, was named the fastest growing private company in America last
year.

We have openings for junior and senior DevOps engineers, distributed systems
engineers, systems administrators, low-level developers (C modules, Kernel
engineers, etc.) and more.

We utilize a variety of languages and technology, including: Ruby, Puppet,
MySQL, Cassandra, Python, Go and more!

Let me know if you want to work on exciting DevOps project at ludicrous scale
such as:

    
    
      * Architecting highly scalable and resilient PaaS services using technologies such as Docker
      * Developing a monitoring infrastructure in Sensu to monitor 10s of thousands of hosts
      * Building next-generation Virtual Private Cloud network security features to power some of the most secure websites on the planet
      * Scaling a platform health feature to millions of datapoints using Graphite and Cassandra
    

Take a peek at [http://bit.ly/acquiajobs](http://bit.ly/acquiajobs) or write
me at andrew[dot]kenney[at]acquia[dot]com

~~~
rb2k_
Andrew didn't ask, but I thought I'd just add my 2 cents:

I've been at Acquia for a few years and it's a fun place to be. Running a
system on such a large scale is one of the coolest things I've done in my
career so far and there is something new and interesting happening every day.

Something that is appealing (at least to me), is that the team is running a
very "professional" process. All of the commits are code reviewed and have
passing tests, the colleagues are all great and impressively capable
engineers. Everybody is excited about adding things like code metrics, good
refactorings and helpful tooling (travis ci, ...). Even though it's a somewhat
"streamlined" process, there is still enough time to fix those annoying little
things (Upgrading the Ruby version we use, restructure our puppet manifests
for logical consistency, ...).

It's a great place to learn and work in a team that actually lives the whole
DevOps idea.

Andrew (syrneus) is an Engineer and understands the problems that business
requirements can have with the current way we're doing things.

Ok, enough now before the marketing department tries to get me to write a blog
post ;)

------
myleshenderson
SmartBIM ([http://www.smartbim.com](http://www.smartbim.com)) Atlanta, GA
REMOTE

About SmartBIM: We are creating innovative new tools that let architects,
engineers, designers, owners, and contractors to tap into the full potential
of building information modeling (BIM) and we need bright, energetic people to
contribute in a team environment to deliver best in class BIM content
creation, management, distribution and discovery capabilities.

The job:

-You will be the in-house indexing expert

-You will create and enhance the next generation of our index services. These services are written in C# on top of Elasticsearch and are used by our internal and public facing applications to view and manipulate data.

-You will drive future iterations of the index and take us to where we need to be in regards to index services functionality and index structure and content.

About the technical side:

-We use git, write tests, do regular code reviews, do sprints, have daily standups, and value our time off.

-We have a mix of systems, written in a variety of languages.

-We are building the next version of our infrastructure in C#.

About you: -You have significant Elasticsearch, Lucene, or Solr experience.
This won't be your first large index project.

-You are a senior level Java or C# programmer who will enjoy programming in C# on a day-to-day basis.

-You thrive working in a collaborative environment.

Please contact myles.henderson@smartbim.com.

------
blo
Vurb - San Francisco, CA - [http://vurb.com](http://vurb.com)

We just won TechCrunch Disrupt NYC -
[http://techcrunch.com/2014/05/05/vurb/](http://techcrunch.com/2014/05/05/vurb/)

Vurb is working on reinventing search, browsing, and sharing - by creating an
intelligent layer over the Internet that helps you get things done in one
place. Rather than opening lots of windows/tabs or hopping from mobile app to
mobile app, we're building a platform that brings everything together.

We do this by connecting the services we use in a contextual way, through data
technologies (search, machine learning, big data, etc.) and original thinking
around UI/UX.

We're funded by Max Levchin, Drew Houston (Dropbox), Naval Ravikant
(AngelList), CrunchFund, and many others. This is a hard problem, but it has
the potential to change the behavior of how we do things on the Internet (and
make it fun!)

Full-time opportunities in San Francisco (3+ yrs experience, interview on-
site)

* Search / Data Scientist / Data Engineer - search, classification, ranking, ML, recommendation systems, NLP, graph dbs, data crawling/processing. Search experience strongly desired.

* Full-stack Engineer - experience in JavaScript and async programming (e.g., node.js) preferable

* Android Engineer

* Lead Designer - visual design, interaction design, and experience design - please include your portfolio or Dribbble when applying

jobs@vurb.com | angel.co/vurb

~~~
vishalzone2002
curious !! why did you decide to move to SF

------
jes5199
Patreon. The crowdfunding site for ongoing projects. San Francisco, CA.

Software Engineers: Full-stack, Mobile, DevOps

Yesterday we were featured in SFGate with pictures of the apartment we were
working out of but, as of today, we have a beautiful new office on 9th Street,
South of Mission.

A vibrant community of artists and musicians are already using the site and it
continues to grow. We just closed our Series A round. We're in that moment of
transition where the site has stopped being a project written by two
enthusiastic roommates and becomes a real company. This means that there's a
huge amount of work to do on every level of the stack. The existing site is
written in PHP, but we've already started adding Node.js services to do the
heavy-lifting for new features. As our third full-time engineer, you'd help us
figure out the technology stack we use as we grow.

More information at [http://www.patreon.com/jobs](http://www.patreon.com/jobs)
. Also, check out the talk our founder Jack Conte gave at XOXO Festival about
the vision for the company at
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9NjntTUJ1Q](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9NjntTUJ1Q)

and feel free to email me directly, jesse@

------
rsingel
Contextly, San Francisco, CA; [http://contextly.com](http://contextly.com)

Our mission is to help publishers thrive in the age of drive-by readers, with
tools that are good for readers, writers and publishers. Broadly speaking that
means figuring out how to get good stories to the right readers.

We do this with content recommendations that don't suck and have no misleading
content. Our recommendation technology marries editorial curation to machine
learning. We're a small team, but we've got great clients and we're growing.

We are looking to hire our first two local engineers:

* Infrastructure Engineer * Front-End/Web Developer

Here is what we think would make a good match:

As an infrastruture engineer, here are some skills that will likely lead to a
good match:

* Python * Experience with AWS * Experience with both relational dbs and key-value stores * Experience with application/service monitoring/logging * CDNs/Caching/Memcache/Redis * Demonstrated ability to build systems using these skills

As a designer/web developer, here are some skills that will likely lead to a
good match:

* API use/design * Javascript * Mobile web experience * Familiarity with publishing systems

Please tell us about yourself in a cover letter.

All serious inquiries will get a response.

------
techscruggs
Austin TX, AcademicWorks, Senior Ruby Engineer / Systems Architect

We are looking for someone to help us scale, automate, and maintain our SaaS
application that is used by some of the largest and most prestigious
universities and foundations. We operate a heavily sharded environment and
process millions of scholarship applications for our customers. If you love
working on interesting problems while knowing that your work is actually
helping students pay for school, we'd love to talk to you.

We are a close-knit, pragmatic group. We have fun solving hard problems by
tackling them as a team, relying on open communication, and a consistent
willingness to pitch in. As a member of our team, you will be given ownership
over key projects and entrusted to lead them through to completion. The
contributions you make will have a real impact, and will be recognized by both
our customers and other team members.

Examples of the work you might do are: * Writing and assisting with the design
of new core features for both existing and new products; * Optimizing
application and system components for performance and reliability; * Creating
tools to automate the scaling of certain components of our AWS-backed
infrastructure; and * Instrumenting our application and systems to capture
performance and business metrics.

Our technology stack includes: * AWS EC2, Route53, S3, and ElastiCache *
Ruby/Rails * Cassandra * Elasticsearch * Postgres * Chef * Redis

If these types of problems and technologies interest you, please contact us at
careers@academicworks.com . Experience in one or more of the technologies
mentioned is preferred. Passion (and a basic understanding of Linux) is
required.

------
encoderer
Trulia - San Francisco - Full Time

Trulia's real estate search platform serves 50 million unique visitors every
month. With an at-scale web experience, category leading apps in both the Play
and iOS App stores, and teams working on behavioral search models, home
estimates, commute times, and computer vision, we're doing a lot of cool
things and have a constant need for mobile and web engineers. I've worked at
Trulia for about 2 years. Employees are taken care of. Engineers have a voice.
A successful IPO and healthy balance sheet give us the ability to take on
ambitious projects. It's just really a great place to work.

\- Competitive comp and equity \- Great benefits, including gym reimbursement
and free healthcare \- Fantastic location in downtown San Francisco, close to
Bart, Caltrain, the Transbay Terminal, etc. \- Kegs (plural) and a rooftop
patio \- Quarterly hack-weeks where meetings are prohibited and engineers work
on whatever delights them. (More than a few of these projects get on the
roadmap and SHIP)

Check out our Jobs page at
[http://www.trulia.com/jobs](http://www.trulia.com/jobs) and apply. Or reach
out to me, shane at trulia dot com.

------
stacksocial
StackSocial / Venice, CA / Senior Ruby Developers www.stacksocial.com

WE ARE HIRING - www.stacksocial.com/careers

What we are looking for: We are looking for Mid-Level and Senior Ruby
Engineers to join the StackSocial team. You'll be part of a small, but growing
team, working hard to build a first-of-its-kind native commerce platform.

Who we are: StackSocial was founded in 2011 and is headquartered steps from
the sand in Venice Beach, CA. We’re both a native commerce platform that
distributes relevant products to our partner network of top tier publishers,
and we’re a marketplace for people to discover, share, and buy innovative
apps, gadgets, and online tools across the world.

Check us out!

Facebook:
[https://www.facebook.com/StackSocial](https://www.facebook.com/StackSocial)
Twitter:
[https://www.twitter.com/StackSocial](https://www.twitter.com/StackSocial)
Awesome Venice Office: [http://blog.stacksocial.com/stacksocial-new-
digs/](http://blog.stacksocial.com/stacksocial-new-digs/)

If you want to get in on an early stage, profitable startup and join an
amazing team, send your resume to careers@stacksocial.com.

------
trefn
San Francisco, CA Mixpanel (YCS09; [http://mixpanel.com](http://mixpanel.com))
is the most advanced advanced analytics platform ever for web & mobile
applications.

Mixpanel is profitable, with thousands of customers and millions in monthly
revenue.

ENGINEERING CULTURE

Our engineering culture:

    
    
      * We do very thorough, line-by-line code reviews using GitHub pull requests. This keeps our code quality high and helps us learn.
      * We try to have two people work together on every project (collaborating, not pairing). It's more fun and it results in better code.
      * We practice rapid iteration. If it's better than live, we ship. We also build things so they can go live (whitelisted) long before launch day.
      * We write tests for things that are mission-critical, prone to failure, or cause paranoia. Think billing and datastore code, not Django views.
      * We care about learning. Right now we're reading through Advanced Programming in the Unix Environment.
      * We currently have 9 vim users, 2 IntelliJ, and 1 emacs holdout.
    

ENGINEERING POSITIONS

We have two types of engineering positions available - systems and product.
Both of these positions require you to be able to work in San Francisco, CA.

Systems engineers build and scale our infrastructure, and write mostly C, C++,
and Python. We are working on a number of new products right now with serious
infrastructure challenges and we need more people with great depth to help us
solve them. This position requires at least 4 years of experience.

Responsibilities of this role include:

    
    
      * Working on our custom datastore (written from the ground up in C)
      * Scaling the data processing pipeline (currently handling > 50K requests per second)
      * Building notification delivery infrastructure (currently sending > 100M emails & push notifications per month)
      * General improvements to performance, reliability, and security
      * Work with the rest of the engineering team to design, build, deploy, and maintain systems
    

If you're interested in a more full-stack role, check out the Product engineer
position:
[http://boards.greenhouse.io/mixpanel/jobs/7910](http://boards.greenhouse.io/mixpanel/jobs/7910)

\--

The engineering team is still small (12), and there's a lot of interesting
stuff to do. Happy to talk details.

If you're interested, drop me a line - tim@mixpanel.com.

~~~
zura
Any chance for a REM0TE from Europe for an experienced C++ engineer?

~~~
trefn
We are unfortunately only hiring for our SF office, no remote (and US work
authorization is required).

------
d4mi3n
ITU - San Jose, CA

International Technological University is looking for software engineers and
DBAs to help us build educational software that handles all the day to day
processes that run a university.

ITU is an accredited, non-profit educational institution that offers masters
and doctorates degrees for CS and software engineering. We have a close knit,
rapidly growing technical team that's focused on building better educational
software to help our university grow.

Current work culture is focused on sustainability, stability, and career
growth. We make a serious effort at training up current employees and
providing mentorship, in addition to giving employees access to free classes
at ITU for whatever topics they are interested in.

Detailed job descriptions are available on the ITU website
([http://itu.edu/index.php/about-itu/working-at-
itu/](http://itu.edu/index.php/about-itu/working-at-itu/)).

If you're interested in working at ITU as a software developer or DBA, feel
free to reach out to me at dwilson@itu.edu with any questions or more
information about these positions. I work on the software team here and would
be happy to answer any questions you may have.

------
maramartin
REDWOOD CITY,CA - PRODUCT MANAGER - COURSE HERO

We’re looking for a Product Manager who will help define and build the product
roadmap and define the customer experience as we move to internationalize our
core study guides, flashcards and tutoring platform.

You’ll own this product and work closely with a dedicated engineering and
design team, you’ll collaborate with our other Product team members, and
you’ll share product roadmap, expectation and results with our Executive team
and board.

Here are a few things we’d love to see in a strong candidate: * 3+ years of
professional experience in a Product Manager role in a consumer facing
software company, with extra bonus points for educational technology or
e-commerce experience.

* A BA or BS degree, or relevant skills and equivalent work experience. MBA a plus!

* You can demonstrate success in delivering products and services in a high growth environment, and you have a track record of successful international product expansion in both strategy and execution.

* You can demonstrate effective, clear communication to lead a team and drive product as a major influencer across the company.

APPLY VIA:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/743](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/743)

------
paulaminc
BOSTON Full-time __Xamarin __is hiring __Release Engineer
__[http://xamarin.com/jobs/oV5xYfwf](http://xamarin.com/jobs/oV5xYfwf)

Come join the team in the Boston office! __Xamarin __is redefining cross-
platform mobile development by unifying fully native app development for iOS,
Android, Mac and Windows in a single C#-based platform!

Email me (paula@xamarin.com) if you have questions!

------
sampeinado
Senior Android Developer

Omada Health (omadahealth.com) is a design-led digital health company that’s
looking to re-imagine how the world tackles chronic disease. We’re looking for
an experienced Android developer to join our engineering team. You should have
been around the block a couple times building out and maintaining Android
applications with multiple services. Right now our API is built in Ruby on
Rails — you should be ready to take on these technologies and more as we build
out our products. We’re creating mobile products to enhance user experience
and are looking for developers interested in owning features across multiple
platforms

If you're ready to guide technical decision making and work hands-on with some
of the best engineers in the health industry, this gig is for you. We value
agile, test-driven development and constant collaboration. Our team practices
pair programming full time, so you’ll have the opportunity to learn techniques
from everyone as well as sharing your skills.

REQUIREMENTS:

Experience launching an Android app on the Play store

2+ years of experience maintaining an Android app

Exposure to TDD and automated testing

Experience leading a technical team

Meticulous attention to quality

Interest in healthcare or social entrepreneurship

BENEFITS:

Competitive salary and stock options

Medical, dental, and vision insurance

401k plan

Very flexible vacation policy

Discounts on personal Apple purchases

Satisfaction from making a real-world, positive impact

------
spacemanaki
Rent the Runway - New York, NY (VISA candidates welcome!)

Rent the Runway is building the first online rental platform for retail goods.
We're a disruptive e-commerce business that believes democratizing luxury
products in the US is just the first step of a broader vision to drive
aspirational experiences for tens of millions of users across the globe. We're
more than "Netflix for dresses"—we're Cinderella Experience as a Service. Find
out more about the challenging product-oriented problems we face across the
boundaries of e-commerce, mobile, analytics and shipping/fulfillment here:
[http://blog.tech.renttherunway.com/](http://blog.tech.renttherunway.com/)

We are hiring front-end, back-end, DevOps, and mobile (iOS) engineers. Our
stack:

* Service-oriented architecture with Java 7 (soon to be 8!) and DropWizard: Modern Java is a thing and we've got the proof!

* Ruby and Sinatra for lightweight, scalable web applications.

* JavaScript and Backbone for a front end that's becoming faster and more awesome to work on every day.

Job postings:
[http://www.renttherunway.com/careers](http://www.renttherunway.com/careers)

------
katabatic
Urban Airship is hiring full time senior software engineers in San Francisco
and Portland.

We're looking for people to join our back end team (which is primarily Java,
hbase, cassandra, high volume RPC services), and our web team (JavaScript,
python/django, d3, etc...)

Our San Francisco location is a small, engineering and operations-focused
office in SOMA. We have the feel of a much smaller company, but we operate at
a scale of billions of events per day. If working on APIs that get called
40,000 times per second, all day, every day sounds interesting, you might like
us.

Doing interesting things with a firehose of kafka events is also something we
also do a lot of.

We support open source software and believe in good tooling (we just released
a new project yesterday --
[https://github.com/urbanairship/tessera;](https://github.com/urbanairship/tessera;)
full disclosure - that was my project for our internal Hack Week recently, and
we're now monitoring our metrics in production with it), and minimizing the
obstacles to getting stuff done. We also believe in work/life balance, as well
has having room for people to work on their side projects; most of our
monitoring stack started as side projects!

In our backend stack, experience with Java, netty, protobufs, kafka, hbase,
high volume TCP/IP messaging in general, designing and building REST APIs,
postgres, postgis, cassandra, geolocation technology, automated testing and
deployment are all valuable.

You can check out the official listings at
[http://urbanairship.com/careers](http://urbanairship.com/careers), or send me
a note at alpern@urbanairship.com

------
brlewis
US - Boston, MA and San Francisco, CA

Fitbit is hiring full-time software and hardware engineers.

I've been a Principal Software Engineer at Fitbit since November (previously
Senior Software Engineer at Google) and Fitbit is an awesome place to work.
The company culture is fantastic. The people are great to work with. The
Boston office feels like a startup because it's so small and new, yet we're
well-funded and secure. Everywhere I go people tell me they love our product
or know someone who loves it and talks about it.

Boston Software Engineers:
[http://jobvite.com/m?35Rglgwi](http://jobvite.com/m?35Rglgwi)

San Francisco Software Engineers:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3XSglgwb](http://jobvite.com/m?3XSglgwb)

San Francisco Hardware Engineers:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3kVhlgwC](http://jobvite.com/m?3kVhlgwC)

If you're really good but none of those positions seems to exactly fit you,
apply anyway. New projects are emerging with big data, new products, and other
ideas. Feel free to reply with general-interest questions. Personal inquiries
can be emailed to me, blewis at the obvious domain.

In Site Engineering, we're using jQuery, underscore, Handlebars, Backbone,
Stylus, Buster, Selenium, requirejs, and Highcharts on the front end, with new
technologies introduced as needed. We're only using node as part of the build
system for now. The back end is tomcat with a lot of Spring and Hibernate in
front of mysql.

Some big data projects I'm aware of also use Python. Beyond that, check job
listings to know what tools might be used.

------
bbbisho
New York City, FULL TIME

Company Overview: Kitchensurfing is a company that allows you to hire a chef
to come cook in your home for you and your friends. We allow chefs in our
marketplace the unique combination of direct access to the people they feed, a
chance for extra income, and brand equity for themselves all while doing the
thing that they truly love.

Software Engineer at Kitchensurfing

Job Title & Summary: Software Engineer

Key Responsibilities: Engineers at Kitchensurfing are responsible for
discussing requirements and making estimations with our designers and product
owners, pairing with other engineers to develop user facing functionality and
the backend that supports it, then monitoring releases to production and
responding to feedback on the work we have delivered.

Department & Supervisor: Reporting to our Director of Engineering as a member
of our Product team.

Skills & Qualifications: 3 years of experience as a Software Engineer Skills
we seek out: Test driven development, pairing, refactoring, agile, extreme
programming, object oriented programming Experience with the technologies we
use every day is important to us: Rails, SQL, HTTP, HTML, CSS, Javascript.

Type of Employment: Full-time

~~~
bbbisho
If interested, please email your resume to brian@kitchensurfing.com

------
ben336
Windsor Circle [http://www.windsorcircle.com/](http://www.windsorcircle.com/)
\- Durham NC

Front End Developer & Python Developer

=======================================

We're hiring developers on the front end and backend to join our funded
startup to help us build and expand our market leading Retention Automation
Platform.

Backend Developers will have an opportunity to work with Python, the pyramid
web framework, and and many of the leading ecommerce and marketing platforms
in the world.

Front End Developers will be able to work in JavaScript with Backbone, jQuery
and Marionette.JS to build out our rapidly growing web application.

This is an exciting opportunity to get in on the ground floor with salary and
stock options while working with cutting edge technology. Telecommuting is
available 1-2 days/wk with the rest of your time spent in our awesome downtown
Durham office.

More info here:

[http://www.windsorcircle.com/jobs#SoftwareDeveloperPython](http://www.windsorcircle.com/jobs#SoftwareDeveloperPython)

[http://www.windsorcircle.com/jobs#FrontEndDeveloper](http://www.windsorcircle.com/jobs#FrontEndDeveloper)

------
jasonlotito
MeetMe - New Hope, PA (near Philadelphia, Pennsylvania) -
[http://www.meetme.com](http://www.meetme.com)

See all public openings here:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3Je6egw2](http://jobvite.com/m?3Je6egw2)

About Us: MeetMe is the leading social network for meeting new people in the
US with over 1 million DAU. We've been around since 2005 as myYearbook,
rebranding in 2012 as MeetMe. We've launched other apps such as Choosy, Charm,
and Unsaid in the past few months, and are looking to continue adding more
standalone apps in the future.

We use a wide variety of languages, generally using what makes sense. C, PHP,
Python, JavaScript and Node.js, and native iOS and Android development are the
most common.

MeetMe is a fun place to work. We hold a yearly developer retreat, as well as
regular company-wide hackathons. We have a book club, board game club, and we
even have a game room. While we aren't a new company in the time scale of the
internet, we still know how to have fun. We just get the benefit of not having
to kill ourselves working 12 hour days. =) This means you'll enjoy actually
going home on time! We have many openings, both technical and non-technical.
Here is a list of positions we are usually always looking for.

* Senior Web Developer

* Senior Android Developer

* Software iOS Developer

* Network Engineer

You can apply directly here:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3Je6egw2](http://jobvite.com/m?3Je6egw2)

Or you can contact me at jlotito@meetme.com. I'm a developer, so feel free to
ask specific developer-type questions

------
dhekimian
TechAccelerator - SoCal or Remote - Contract / Full Time (Interns welcome) -
[http://www.techaccelerator.com](http://www.techaccelerator.com)

At TechAccelerator we’ve built a next generation platform that disrupts how
Enterprise Technology products are sold. Rethinking the ‘Sales Cycle’ by
taking a new approach at the way presentation are given. Our tight team of
passionate builders are creating interactive, real-time, demo environments
that engage and educate users as it walks them through setting up, configuring
and using complex Enterprise Technologies. Let's face it, with social media,
smart phones, instagram and technology like vines, we consume information much
differently today then we did even 5 years ago. It's about time someone used
this to their advantage.

Our clients range from Publicly Traded Manufactuers to some of Silicon
Valley's hotest startups.

We're looking for people who like to solve complex problems using simple but
elegant solutions.

Openings:

* Graphic Designer

* Front End Developer

* Full Stack Rails Engineer

* DevOps Engineer

* Cloud Architect

* Solution Architect

[http://www.techaccelerator.com/careers](http://www.techaccelerator.com/careers)

------
GoedelTruk
Vienna, Austria - full time front-end enthusiast

(local in Vienna, the city with the best quality of life in the world
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/austria/972...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/austria/972...))

We, nextSociety Inc want to help people find and connect to the subset of
their social network contacts that is actually relevant to them.

To achieve this we need people that like hard challenges, want to work with
cutting edge natural language processing and machine learning tools, and know
that to deliver value to the customer even the loftiest algorithms have to be
glued together with solid software craftsmanship.

We are a Java shop with the frontend written in Backbone for fast prototyping,
but strongly believe that real programming talent is not language bound.

We have an office in the center of Vienna in walking distance to innumerable
bars and pubs, regular happy hours and regularly host guest start ups to
cooperate and learn from each other.

If you are interested or know someone who is, shoot me (ben@nextsociety.com) a
mail, recruiters shouldn't bother.

------
neiljohnson
London, UK - Permanent, full time, on-site. Lumi -
[https://lumi.do](https://lumi.do)

Join Lumi and help us change the way the world discovers content. Brought to
you by the people who started Last.fm.

Lumi allows you to anonymously and securely record the pages you visit to let
Lumi know what you’re interested in. It finds popular webpages among all users
and makes suggestions of pages that will interest you.

We're looking for fine folk to work on

* Our frontend

* Backend services and middleware

* Android/iOS apps

* Our Recommendation Engine, both developers and data scientists

We are also looking for * A Product Lead

* A Design Lead

Our stack is mostly Python backed by Cassandra, Elastic Search and Postgres.
We'd like you to know a bit of everything and a lot of something.

Reasons to be interested in Lumi

* Founders with recognised pedigree

* A small but extremely strong engineering team

* With funding imminent, about to grow rapidly - a great time to join

* A really cool product that /could/ go onto take over the world :-)

* Genuinely hard and interesting machine learning/data retrieval problems.

Either launch a CV at jobs@lumi.do, or get in touch personally if you'd like
to chat first. [https://lumi.do/about/jobs](https://lumi.do/about/jobs)

------
jonbischke
Entelo - San Francisco (SOMA), CA - Full-time -
[http://www.entelo.com/](http://www.entelo.com/)

Entelo is a new and better way to recruit. The Entelo platform leverages big
data, predictive analytics and social signals to help recruiting organizations
find, qualify and engage with in-­demand talent.

Entelo Search gives unprecedented access to rich profiles of over 20 million
candidates, each filled with data from social sites such as Github, Dribbble,
Quora, Twitter, and more. Entelo Sonar finds candidates for you by analyzing
over 70 variables to tell you when a candidate is ready to change jobs.

We are helping to give companies like Facebook, Box, AT&T, ESPN and Salesforce
a competitive advantage in building great teams.

Tech Stack: Ruby, Scala, Rails, MySQL, Mongo, Redis, Elasticsearch

We are currently looking for engineering, sales, marketing and customer
success professionals to join our team. Please see our careers page for more
info [https://www.entelo.com/careers](https://www.entelo.com/careers)

I'm the founder and you can email me directly at jon at entelo dot com

------
jacinda
Doctor On Demand -
[http://www.doctorondemand.com/](http://www.doctorondemand.com/) San Francisco
(SoMa), CA

We have current openings for full-stack and front-end engineers (particularly
with experience building single-page applications), as well as customer
support and marketing positions.

Doctor On Demand is a recently launched startup in the mobile health space.
Our app allows users to connect to a real, US-licensed doctors for immediate
consultation via video chat. We prevent unnecessary in-person doctor visits
while helping doctors make extra money. We have strategic relationships that
provide massive advantages in reaching millions of US consumers.

We've raised venture capital from top-tier investors including Andreessen /
Horowitz, Google Ventures, Venrock, Shasta and some fantastic angels. Our
founders also have an excellent track record of building great companies.

Working at Doctor On Demand is a unique opportunity to join an incredibly well
positioned start-up that is driving meaningful social good: we provide better
access to primary care for all Americans.

~~~
josephjrobison
Would you consider Remote for the perfect candidate?

~~~
jacinda
Yes - too late to edit, but remote is an option for an excellent candidate.

------
mquander
Quixey - Mountain View, CA + Tel Aviv, Israel

[https://www.quixey.com/about/](https://www.quixey.com/about/)

We're a well-funded, ~100-person startup making app search that doesn't suck.
Our goal is to index the state and functionality of apps as well as Google
indexes the web, and then present app functionality directly to users in
search results. We currently provide iOS and Android app search that soundly
beats Google Play and iTunes in blind tests.

We have a variety of projects in Python (most of our web-facing stuff, mid-
tier services, and our search API), Java (our relevance engine and other
computationally intensive code) and Clojure (our app content pipeline.)

We're basically hiring most good generalist software engineers, or engineers
with domain knowledge relevant to any of our work (e.g. analytics, scraping,
semantic web, machine learning, search, web development, Android development
and internals.) Email me at mquander@quixey.com for details or a referral.

We also host the South Bay Less Wrong meetups on Tuesday evenings, so stop by
the office and check it out!

------
LaurenBold
Digital Marketing and Web Designer Wanted - LONDON/ESSEX, UK

Bold Content is looking for a digital marketing enthusiast to join the team.

If you have a passion for digital marketing and want to get stuck in to use
the knowledge and experience you’ve gained in previous employment or training
then we can offer you a challenging and rewarding position.

You will be asked to design and build websites (mostly in Wordpress) to
promote our services and our client’s.

Content management will also be a large part of the role as you will be
managing and maintaining an online library that organizes video content for
our clients. In addition to managing content on their websites you will be
also responsible for cataloging a wide range of internationally produced video
so strong organizational skills are a must.

If you have an interest and talent in content marketing and how to use and
promote interactive, short-form, narrative content then you’ll fit right in.

Job Requirements • Great written English • Eye for detail and design •
Experience utilizing Google Analytics and web search optimization • Practical
knowledge of keyword research, content optimization and SEO is essential. •
In-depth knowledge of inbound digital marketing is essential. • Self starter
with strong time management skills • Strong communication skills and client
orientated attitude

Salary is £18,000 pro rata for a six-month contract with the potential to be
made permanent thereafter.

Our office is located in Buckhurst Hill, on the Central Line, NE of London.

Please reply to lauren@boldcontent.tv with CV, covering letter explaining your
suitability for the position and please include links to online portfolios,
blogs or webpages that showcase your work.

~~~
socksy
£18k (in London!), to do digital marketing and SEO? Potential to be made
permanent later? Is this a joke? I'm not sure HN is the avenue for this type
of job.

------
khitchdee
Allahabad, India INTERN

Khitchdee is a dish made from rice and lentils, common man's food popular
throughout India. It's cooked in one pot and easy to digest. It's one of the
first foods given to infants and to people who have an upset stomach.

Khitchdee the term therefore connotes a mix-up.

Our company Khitchdee explores the mix-up of music and computing gadget
technology. We build software apps to help produce music. We produce our own
music using these apps. We also build technology with elements from the
practice of music specially timing elements. For example we explore comm
protocols that use rhythm to enhance info exchange. We're building a coding
tool based on this work.

We look for an intern who's into music, at least plays one instrument
confidently and has had a technical education so can design and write code
along with us. This an expenses only internship. We don't pay a stipend like
other people. At the end of this two month trial period, we may choose to
offer you a full time job. We're looking for brilliance, we'll make it worth
it.

Send email to rohit@khitchdee.com

------
conceptlogic
VictorOps - Boulder, CO

We're looking for a mid to senior-level front-end web developer to work on our
devops alerting platform and www (wordpress) site. Should have experience with
JavaScript app development using Backbone or similar, jQuery, strong
understanding of the DOM, AJAX, and RESTful APIs. We also make use of SCSS,
websockets, and Lo-Dash on the front-end, as well as Git for version control.

Bonus points for: * OOCSS, SMACSS * Front-end optimization techniques * Mobile
web dev * An interest in usability and the overall experience

We're offering: * A competitive salary, generous benefits, and equity * The
opportunity to work on issues that have a direct impact on our success * The
chance to join a fun and hard-working team, with room to grow * A
collaborative, open work environment at our new office in the heart of
downtown Boulder * New hardware of your choice, free snacks, and beer on tap

[http://victorops.com/jobs/front-end-javascript-
developer/](http://victorops.com/jobs/front-end-javascript-developer/)

------
EmilLondon
Citymapper (London, UK) - Help build the world's most loved urban navigation
app!

[https://citymapper.com/apps/](https://citymapper.com/apps/)

We're looking for great people first and foremost, but especially the
following roles:

\- Lead DevOps engineer (Python, AWS, Salt)

You will be responsible for our platform in the cloud.

This isn’t a “systems administrator” role. You will shape the tool chain,
deliver features, and ensure that the moving parts of our system can
communicate.

Experience with Python and AWS required.

\- Experienced Android and iOS developers

We’re reimagining mobile UIs for finding the best ways to get around cities.
We’re looking for mobile developers who both care deeply about the “little big
details” of mobile interfaces, and who know the grotty implementation details
required to make things work across a range of device types.

If you’re looking for a project that improves people’s lives on a daily basis,
if you want to craft elegant and fun UIs out of the tangled thicket of
transportation options, or if you have a passion for public transportation,
get in touch!

If you’re interested, please contact me at emil@citymapper.com

------
salar
Amsterdam, the Netherlands. No remote work – must be willing to work at our
Amsterdam office.

Silk [1] is looking for Front-end Developers and Javascript/TypeScript and
Haskell Engineers. We're building a product that makes it easy for people to
create sites with information that is easy to query, visualize and share. On a
deeper level, our vision is to bring the semantic web to the masses and build
an amazing company around that.

We're working on many interesting and challenging problems, with a custom-
built Haskell graph-database on the back-end and a cutting-edge Functional
Reactive client-side framework in Javascript on the front-end [2]. Silk is
well-funded by top-tier VCs (NEA and Atomico) and we're located in the city
center of Amsterdam.

For more info & open positions: [https://jobs.silk.co/](https://jobs.silk.co/)

[1] [https://www.silk.co/](https://www.silk.co/) [2] See
[http://engineering.silk.co/](http://engineering.silk.co/) for examples.

------
JshWright
Silent Circle - SoCal would be cool, but we're spread from California to
Greece, so (REMOTE) location is not critical for the right person.

We're looking for a web frontend developer with strong UI/UX skills and
experience developing usable, attractive, and responsive interfaces. We're not
overly concerned with the frameworks or libraries you've used, but hopefully
you've been around the block enough times to have solid opinions about a
couple.

If you're looking for interesting challenges, we have many of them...
Delivering high quality products that solve real world problems for our users,
while keeping their privacy and security our primary concern, can make for
surprisingly competing interests at time. We're a very distributed team, which
has many advantages, but also presents a number of challenges; it's pretty
critical that you are comfortable working independently.

If you're interested in learning more, feel free to reach out to me or
StavrosK (We're josh and stavros at silentcircle.com, respectively).

------
scanr
London, England - Full Time - Local

Brand Networks ([http://bn.co/](http://bn.co/)) is hiring full stack engineers
for our London office, working on real time bidding, analytics and front end
web applications. Graduates welcome.

Requirements:

    
    
        * BS or MS degree in computer science, mathematics, or related field. 
          Or related experience.
        * Good understanding of web technologies HTML, CSS, Javascript, HTTP, JSON, REST
        * Can demonstrate that you're a great programmer in at least one of 
          Python, TypeScript, JavaScript, Clojure, Haskell, F#, Kotlin, Scala, Java
          or Ruby
        * Would like to work with TypeScript, NodeJS, AngularJS, Python, Ansible and AWS
        * Good understanding of a Unix based operating system
        * Some experience of databases and at least one web application framework
    

If you love programming and would like an interesting job with a steep
learning curve and a wide variety of challenges, please get in touch. You can
email me personally at jmc@bn.co.

------
nicholaides
PromptWorks - Philadelphia. Local only. Relocation assistance provided.

We are a development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship.

Our calling is to help companies create amazing, intuitive web applications,
APIs, products and services.

We take pride in the consistency with which we successfully turn ideas into
MVPs, manual processes into automated ones, and frustrating online experiences
into pleasurable customer interactions.

We employ agile practices, including writing automated tests, pair
programming, automating builds, continuously deploying, tracking our velocity,
and developing in short iterations.

We specialize in open-source, dynamic languages like Ruby and JavaScript, but
we are excited about future work with languages like Clojure, Erlang, Go &
Objective C.

We have a few positions open:

* Software engineer

* Senior software engineer

* Operations engineer (aka DevOps)

[http://www.promptworks.com](http://www.promptworks.com)

Job page and how to apply is here:
[https://jobs.github.com/positions/d8f94048-ea66-11e3-82b6-db...](https://jobs.github.com/positions/d8f94048-ea66-11e3-82b6-db429914f52b)

~~~
nicholaides
Permanent job page: [http://www.promptworks.com/jobs/senior-software-
engineer.htm...](http://www.promptworks.com/jobs/senior-software-
engineer.html)

------
olegp
Helsinki, Finland - full time, part time, VISA

Omniata - [http://www.omniata.com](http://www.omniata.com) \- Founded by a
team of former Digital Chocolate and EA data leads, Omniata integrates
analytics, CRM, CMS and A/B testing platforms into one solution. The company
is well funded & headquartered in SF. The bulk of R&D will be done in the
Helsinki office which at the moment only has a handful of people, so this is a
great opportunity to get in early and grow with the company.

Some of the open positions include:

\- JS developer: jQuery, Angular, data visualization experience a plus

\- API integration engineer: Node.js, Python or Ruby

\- Devops engineer: AWS, Ruby, Puppet/Chef

\- Data analyst

There are other positions available as well (including in the SF office & more
senior positions), so if you're at all interested in this space and Helsinki
as a place to live and work (rated one of the top 5 cities in the world for
quality of living by Monocle a few years in a row), drop a one line email with
a link to your LinkedIn or GitHub profile to jobs.europe@omniata.com

~~~
flypunk
I tried to send you an email to jobs.europe@omniata.com, but this address
doesn't work - "We're writing to let you know that the group you tried to
contact (jobs.europe) may not exist, or you may not have permission to post
messages to the group"

~~~
olegp
Weird, worked for me; will fix. In the meantime please forward your email to
jobs@helsinkijs.org - thanks!

------
andlarry
I'm reposting this from the June "Who is hiring?" thread:

Zumper - Soma, San Francisco, CA -
[https://www.zumper.com](https://www.zumper.com)

Lead Front-End Web Developer

Zumper is a next generation apartment rental platform that recently raised a
$6.5 million Series A led by Kleiner Perkins.

We’re growing very quickly (numbers are 4x three months ago) and we're looking
for a lead front-end engineer to help accelerate this growth in our traction
and product.

Who We’re Hiring

An experienced Javascript-focused frontend developer with a strong portfolio
and experience using client-side MVC frameworks. You’ll work across Zumper’s
Tenant and Professional web apps, so you should be self-motivated and excited
about taking on a big challenge.

Desired Skills & Experience

> Deep experience with development of Javascript-based dynamic web apps

> Exposure to client-side MVC frameworks (AngularJS experience a plus!)

> Strong HTML and CSS skills

> Passionate about great design and user experience

> Independent and a fast learner

> Able to communicate openly within a close-knit team

Apply - please email your resume or GH profile to jobs@zumper.com - we’re
excited to hear from you!

------
vonnik
FutureAdvisor is a robo-advisor that automates portfolio management and helps
people balance their investments for free. You could say that sounds boring,
but dealing with peoples' life savings is about life and death.

We have more than 150,000 users, we just raised $15.5 million, and we need
people to help us make FutureAdvisor better. In particular, we need software
engineers and product people. CNNMoney named us one of the top five financial
web apps last year.

We care about code, we care about design, and we care about our customers. We
believe portfolio management can help save the American middle class.

We're looking for:

\+ An engineering manager \+ iOS/Android developers \+ Front-end developers \+
Infrastructure engineers \+ Designers!!

If you know someone we should talk to, or if you are that someone, please
contact us at jobs@futureadvisor.com. You can see more details about the
positions here:
[https://www.futureadvisor.com/jobs](https://www.futureadvisor.com/jobs). We
are based in San Francisco and hiring for here.

------
Mynar
Keplar Agency - Amsterdam, Netherlands - INTERN - Full time or Freelance

Keplar Agency is looking for a fulltime or freelance Ruby on Rails developer
and/or trainee. We make a lot of sites for large events such as “A State of
Trance 2014”, “Amsterdam Music Festival”, “I Am Hardwell”, etc. We also make
sites and apps (iOS and Android) for other companies.

We work with modern tools common to the Ruby community and never stop looking
forward to improve our workshop. We're small team now, but we’re expanding to
take on new projects and also setup our own apps.

For more information take a look at:
[http://keplaragency.com/jobs/ruby_developer](http://keplaragency.com/jobs/ruby_developer)
and
[http://keplaragency.com/jobs/ruby_traineeship](http://keplaragency.com/jobs/ruby_traineeship).
And you can contact us at jobs@keplar.nl

Let me know if you’re interested in either position. You can also contact me
if you want to know more! (jobs@keplar.nl, mention Tom)

------
fhd2
REMOTE, relocation to Germany possible if desired.

Eyeo, the company behind Adblock Plus, is looking for JavaScript and C++
developers.

\--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Senior JavaScript developer

We are looking for a senior developer with a solid understanding of computer
science and a focus on web technologies, in particular JavaScript.

[https://eyeo.com/jobs#senior-javascript-
developer](https://eyeo.com/jobs#senior-javascript-developer)

\--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

C++ developer

We're looking for someone who can help bring Adblock Plus to mobile devices
and other resource constrained environments.

[https://eyeo.com/jobs#c++-developer](https://eyeo.com/jobs#c++-developer)

\--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We're in the middle of changing the world of online advertising for the
better, and there's lots of work to do. We're also experimenting with new,
supplementary ways of content monetisation.

What we do is disruptive and controversial, and we've had our share of bad
press in the past. Much of it FUD, but there's also legitimate criticism we
need to address. We do this by being as open as we can possibly be, which is
what we ought to do anyway. Mozilla is pretty close to what we want Eyeo to
be.

Apply at jobs@eyeo.com if you're up for all this, we'd love to hear from you.
Please include a list of notable open source projects you are contributing to
or have contributed to. We're an open source project, so that'd be a very big
plus.

------
maramartin
SAN FRANCISCO - SR. ANDROID ENGINEER - WEARABLE INTELLIGENCE

We’re looking for a capable, curious and smart Senior Android Engineer to join
our team. You’re a tinkerer and an aesthete, and you like to write code that
gives mobile and wearable devices magic abilities. You have a passion for
building great products that are robust and enjoyable, and you’re interested
in stretching the boundaries of what’s possible on wearable hardware.

As one of our early senior team members, you’ll work directly with our co-
founders team to develop software for wearable devices -- from our product
suite to core framework components -- and help us ensure optimal performance
for our clients. We’re growing, and we’d be thrilled for you to grow your
career with us, be it into a team lead, manager, or architect.

[http://wearableintelligence.com/](http://wearableintelligence.com/)

APPLY VIA:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/757](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/757)

------
am_
Spectrum ([http://spectrumedusolutions.com](http://spectrumedusolutions.com))
- Poughkeepsie, NY

=========================

Looking for:

\- Front-end web developer

\- Back-end developer (python ideally)

\- DevOps (AWS)

Spectrum's 20 year tenure has seen a massive evolution in the way we can work
with and support our Higher Education clients with an ever-increasing suite of
customer-focused solutions. From print to digital to mobile to personal, we
have the passion and the experience to transform the Higher Education
marketing space. Clients come to Spectrum for a complete experience. We offer
the most extensive and effective higher ed marketing platform with embedded
CRM technologies on the market, and our team is solely focused on developing
solutions that translate directly into success. By blending extensive
experience in admissions strategy, print and digital design, interface
development, client profiling and above all cutting-edge marketing software,
we can promise a complete 360° experience when you work with Spectrum.

------
mag00
Coinbase, San Francisco, CA

Hi - I'm Ryan, I'm with Security @ Coinbase. We're trying to make BTC easy to
use.

[https://coinbase.com/mission](https://coinbase.com/mission)

We're building out our security and engineering teams. We are based out of San
Francisco, and have remote engineering options. We're a company that cares
deeply about our security engineers and how they improve our security every
day, and we are looking for more.

We're looking for engineers to build new security features for Coinbase,
secure our customers, employees, products and infrastructure from all sorts of
threats. We're doing a lot of building, and looking for builders. Today, we're
a Rails+AWS shop, with mobile apps and lots more technology being built on the
backend. We're also building a culture and a company, so you should care about
that stuff too.

We're looking for software engineers, systems engineers, and security
engineers... or whatever combination you might be. You should have no problem
thinking like a bad guy and be up to date on building defensively. You
shouldn't be afraid of an incident and you shouldn't be afraid of getting your
hands dirty on new technology.

We've setup some fun tests (On HackerRank) to make sure everyone has a fair
shake for an interview (Resumes can only tell us so much anyway) Choose one or
more that suits your skillset, have fun, and hope we can talk soon.

App Security Engineer (Written)
[http://istest.co/prodsec1](http://istest.co/prodsec1) App Security Engineer
(Coding) [http://istest.co/prodsec3](http://istest.co/prodsec3) Security
Engineering (Written) [http://istest.co/infosec1](http://istest.co/infosec1)

------
stugrey
London, UK

Fully funded PhD Studentship in Space Debris Environment Modelling using
Spatio-Temporal Analysis

University College London

=============

Although largely unrecognised by the general population, the world has never
been more reliant on access to space. However, continued use of the space
environment over the last 60 years has polluted the orbits around the Earth
with debris. Currently only a small fraction of space debris is tracked.
Failure to capture this data more accurately, and model its behaviour, could
result in us losing access to space entirely if a space debris cascade event
is allowed to occur.

The aim of this PhD project is to describe the current space debris
environment using cutting edge astrodynamics methods and model its evolution
over time using machine learning techniques and spatio-temporal data analysis.
The Space Geodesy and Navigation Laboratory (SGNL) has become a world leader
in accurately modelling the many forces acting on spacecraft in orbit. Our
models are currently employed by both NASA and ESA to supply data to support
scientific environmental monitoring missions (JASON-1, SENTINEL). SpaceTimeLab
have a wealth of experience in the analysis, modelling, simulation and
visualisation of large spatio-temporal datasets, with applications in
transportation, crime and disaster response. This is an exciting opportunity
to build on these models and develop novel techniques to gain new insights
into the behaviour of the space debris environment.

Skills you will learn include design, development and testing of algorithms,
software and database development, experimental design and implementation,
data analysis and both technical and interpersonal communication. You will
also have the opportunity to build a network of contacts within both the
astrodynamics and spatio-temporal data analysis communities.

This project is a collaboration between UCL’s Space Geodesy and Navigation
Laboratory and SpaceTimeLab and will be supervised by Dr Stuart Grey and Dr
James Haworth.

Eligibility: Applications are invited from UK and EU members, residing in UK.

Application Procedure: Applicants should send a covering letter and CV to
s.grey@ucl.ac.uk

Start Date: The post will be available from September 2014

Duration: 4 Years

Funding: The scholarship covers UCL registration fees and provides a stipend
of £15,726 per annum tax free. Travel expenses and research equipment will
also be paid for.

Funding Body:EPSRC (Engineering and Physical Sciences Research Council)

------
beliu
Sourcegraph is hiring programmers.

We are a team of 4 in San Francisco building a better way to search and
explore code. Sourcegraph indexes 100,000s of open source libraries. It lets
you browse fully linked code, see live usage examples of how other projects
and people are using a given function, and quickly find documentation. Check
it out for yourself at [https://sourcegraph.com](https://sourcegraph.com).

We're looking for programmers who are passionate about open source and who can
jump into any part of our codebase and make a strong contribution to our
product.

As a member of our team, you will engage with users, design and implement new
functionality (front-end, back-end, language analysis), help drive product
direction, contribute to open-source libraries, and evangelize our product and
mission.

Come help us improve the state of our own craft and make code more accessible
and open. Shoot us an email at hiring@sourcegraph.com with your resume and
background.

------
marmarlade
HOPSTER - LONDON/UK - [http://bit.ly/gethopster](http://bit.ly/gethopster)

Always looking for good people, particularly developers (Python/GAE), growth
people, creatives (animators/voice actors/producers - contract/partnerships)

If you're excited about the idea of making TV better for kids (better = more
educational, interactive, engaging), get in touch: marie@hopster.tv.

    
    
       ***************************
       ** MAKING KIDS TV BETTER **
       ***************************
    

Kids in the UK watch 6bn hours of TV every year. At Hopster, we’re trying to
make that time better. Our first product is a beautiful iPad app for kids aged
2-6, which combines gorgeous TV shows with contextual learning games - and we
plan to go much further. Launched in December, we have had great reviews from
parents so far plus thousands and thousands of MAUs. Oh, and we have paying
customers.

We're a funded London-based start-up, launched in late 2013. Our team includes
people from a range of backgrounds (from start-ups to non-profits and
corporates), all with a solid track record of developing and delivering
innovative and successful products to consumer audiences.

    
    
       ******************
       ** OUR STACK(S) **
       ******************
    

TECH Front-end: Angular, Bootstrap, HTML5, CSS3, Javascript, JQuery Back-end:
Python, Google App Engine, Google Cloud Endpoints & Storage iOS App:
Cocos2d-x, C++, Objective-C

MARKETING WordPress, Localytics/Google Analytics, Mailchimp/Mandrill, Google
Experiments/Unbounce/Optimizely, Buffer, SocialBro/Sprout,
SensorTower/AppAnnie

TEAM Trello, bitbucket, Google Docs, Google Hangouts, Friday curry sessions,
climbing wall & go kart track in the same building

    
    
       ***************************
       ** WHO WE'RE LOOKING FOR **
       ***************************
    

As usual, always looking for good people. The team is broadly split into
development, product, marketing/growth and creative (and creative actually
means creative, incl. animation, characters, voice acting etc.!).

If you're excited about the idea of making TV better for kids (better = more
educational, interactive, engaging), get in touch: marie@hopster.tv.

\----

PS: thanks, speek, for the inspiration on making headers more obvious ;-)

------
axk
Thumbtack - San Francisco (H1-B and interns welcome)

Thumbtack helps people accomplish personal projects central to their lives.
Thumbtack can help you remodel your kitchen, get photographs taken at your
wedding, or teach your daughter how to play the piano. We are a two-sided
marketplace that connects buyers and sellers in these service industries. We
work hard to empower small business owners nationwide to grow their
businesses.

Thumbtack's core values are 1) help locally, scale globally, 2) obsess over
our customers, and 3) improve relentlessly. We look for people who have raw
talent and drive, work well with others, are motivated to improve, and are
personable and intellectually curious.

Our engineering team is a lean 12 people, and supports the larger Thumbtack
team of 500. We work in a beautiful office in SoMa, eat family-style meals
cooked by our in-house chefs, study CS theory together, read and debate
literature at book club, brew beer, and provide annual stipends for self-
improvement. We offer competitive salary and equity along with great health
insurance and a flexible vacation policy.

We're hiring software engineers with the following kinds of expertise:

    
    
      * Statistics
      * Data science
      * Front-end
      * Back-end
      * Site reliability / DevOps
      * Analytics and big data
      * Android
      * iOS
    

[http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs](http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs)

[http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering](http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering)

[http://www.fastcompany.com/3030952/whos-next/thumbtack-is-
co...](http://www.fastcompany.com/3030952/whos-next/thumbtack-is-coming-for-
yelp-and-angies-list-as-the-smartest-way-to-hire-professio)

Please contact alex @ thumbtack for more information.

------
Clairesheng
One of our offices: Shanghai, China

We build products at the intersection of technology around data. Lots of data
visualization, big data and infrastructure.

We work with large organizations on challenging problems (the World Bank, the
United Nations, CNN) OR on our own products (mostly developer tools, things
like [http://devo.ps](http://devo.ps) or
[http://octokan.com](http://octokan.com)).

We are a multicultural team with French, American, British, Chinese, Korean,
Dutch and Finnish colleagues. We are about to settle a third office in Berlin
and are looking at remote hiring in Spain and Seoul.

We work a lot with Javascript (node.js, AngularJS), Python, occasionally Go
and Erlang. Lots of single page apps, APIs and infrastructure automation.

We are looking for full-time or interns:

\- Developers; front-end (HTML5 + Compass + AngularJS), backend (node.js,
Python), ops (Python, Go).

\- Designers; you have design chops, understand technology (HTML/CSS...) and
do more than nice pictures (content strategy, color theory, ...).

\- Strategist; you can quickly immerse yourself in a new field of knowledge,
have a knack for data and are quick at recognizing patterns. You are a jack-
of-all-trades that can think a solution and get it shipped, either alone or
with a team.

\- Marketing; you have what it takes to grow a brand or product online and
understand how to leverage online and offline tools to get there.

\- Business Development; if you are in Washington DC, Berlin or Paris,
understand enough of our space and would like to help us grow our services,
shoot us an email.

Drop me a line at job@wiredcraft.com, or go to
[http://wiredcraft.com/careers.html](http://wiredcraft.com/careers.html)

------
baudehlo
Ideal Candidate -
[http://www.idealcandidate.com](http://www.idealcandidate.com)

Location: Downtown Toronto. No remote.

We are currently looking for a front end designer/developer who can help us
build the next generation of recruiting applications.

We are looking for someone with solid front end skills who also has some
experience with UI/UX design. Our front end uses Angular.js so experience
there is advantageous though not required. We are looking to recruit at a mid
to senior level for this role.

Ideal Candidate is a small friendly team led by experienced entrepreneurs.
Here you will get to experience some extremely cutting edge technology such as
machine learning, vector math, large scale databases and external systems
integration. As a front end developer you will have priority input into the
design and feel of our application. We believe strongly that the appearance of
our application is a key to our success.

Email your resume to careers@idealcandidate.com

------
WinstonBonnheim
If interested, please visit our LI career page at
[https://www.linkedin.com/company/yp/careers?trk=top_nav_care...](https://www.linkedin.com/company/yp/careers?trk=top_nav_careers)
or contact Winston Bonnheim at wbonnheim@yp.com.

YP is North America's largest local search, media and advertising company. We
are a cutting-edge new media company with tremendous growth that empowers
creative, innovative and entrepreneurial individuals. We offer the resources
of a well-established, high-profile company plus the excitement and growth
potential of a dynamic start-up.

Also, we rank among the top 50 digital media companies in the world and are
owners of the 31st largest website (YP.com) and a top 40 mobile app
(YPmobile).

ALL ROLES ARE H1B ELIGIBLE AND LOCATED IN GLENDALE, CA(UNLESS OTHERWISE
NOTED).

Director of Product Management Sr Software Engineer, Ruby / Sinatra Sr
Software Engineer, Ruby / Sinatra Software Engineer (Mobile Web) Dr of Data
Science Analytics Manager- Yield Management Director of Product Management
Director of Engineering, BE Product Manager, Billing/CRM Director of Platform
Data Services Sr Manager, Product Development, Print Researcher Visual
Designer Sr DBE Sr Software Engineer, Ruby Sr Software Engineer, QA Data
Scientist Data Scientist Inventory Modeling Manager, Yield Management Dr of
Product Management Director of Product Management Senior Product Manager
Director of Product Management Senior Engineer (Java/Hadoop) HR Manager, Tech
Software Engineer Software Engineer, Java Sr Software Engineer, Java Sr
Software Engineer (Austin) Sr Software Engineer (Austin)

If interested, please visit our LI career page at
[https://www.linkedin.com/company/yp/careers?trk=top_nav_care...](https://www.linkedin.com/company/yp/careers?trk=top_nav_careers)
or contact Winston Bonnheim at wbonnheim@yp.com.

------
imroot
The Victory Solution/Realtech - Cincinnati, Ohio (REMOTE OK)

Realtech provides solutions to help loan officers and mortgage companies
foster great relationships with Real estate agents so that the mortgage
companies can grow their purchase business. We do this by offering a suite of
tools that the Real Estate professionals can use at no cost or a trivial
monthly cost (under $7) that will help them market their listings in today's
digital age.

We're growing, cash flow positive, and bootstrapped.

I have the following positions open:

Junior Developer (Python/PHP)

Junior System Administrator (Linux/AWS)

UI/UX Developer

Relaxed atmosphere. Catered lunch every day. Membership to a hacker/maker
space, 100% covered health/dental/vision for you, and we pay 85% of your
family's coverage. Choice of Mac or PC.

Please send a resume to ian@thevictorysolution.com, and let me know that you
noticed my posting on HN. You can also find me on freenode as iwilson if you'd
like to chat about the position or the company.

------
dabent
MedTech Exchange - Atlanta, GA

We are a new company who is looking to eliminate the inefficiencies in implant
surgeries. Help us make medicine better.

    
    
      We are looking for a talented front-end developer with experience in:
    
        * Bootstrap
    
        * jQuery
    
        * Less/CSS/Object-Oriented CSS
    
        * HTML5
    
        * Responsive design
    
        * Understanding of UX principles and best practices
    
        * Angular.js
    
        * Single-page Application Development/Design
    
    
      We are also looking for a back-end or full-stack developer with experience in:
    
        * Play Framework (Java/Scala)
    
        * MySQL
    
        * REST
    
        * Object-Oriented Development/Design
    
        * RabbitMQ (or other message queueing technologies)
     
        * Automated Testing
    
        * Linux Administration
    

Join us and have the opportunity to design and implement the look and feel of
software than can disrupt the medical industry. Interested?
hiring@medtechexchange.com

------
harob
Liftoff - Menlo Park, CA - Visa transfers OK

We are building a sustainable engine of growth for mobile app companies, by
solving the problem of connecting users with the mobile apps that they will
actually value. We're tackling this by leveraging programmatic advertising and
state-of-the-art machine learning.

Why join us?

\- We are solving the toughest problem facing every mobile app today:
effective user growth.

\- We are building a technology-centric company that can solve tech challenges
previously considered insurmountable.

\- We optimize for sustainable developer productivity by hiring for smarts and
adaptability and using the right tools for each job (e.g. Clojure, Go,
Ansible, Vowpal Wabbit, AWS).

\- We have the nimbleness, transparency and personal impact of an early-stage
11-person startup, combined with the funding, revenue and long-term thinking
of a later-stage one.

We are hiring generalist engineers (ML experience is a plus), Data Scientists
and marketing. Email me at careers@liftoff.io if you are interested in
talking.

------
artin
Push Science ([http://pushsci.com](http://pushsci.com)) Toronto, ON, Canada
(Happy Canada Day!)

Open Positions: \- Ruby on Rails API Developer (local or remote contract) \-
Front-end Angular JS Developer (local or remote contract) \- DevOps Expert
(contract) \- UX Designer (local contract)

Communication services and the Service Providers play an important role on our
daily lives. But the fact is most of us hate dealing with our telco service
provider. We think that’s crazy and needs to change.

Starting with the retail store touch point, Push Science is empowering front
line agents to deliver exceptional customer experience using mobile software
tools for sales and customer care. Our patented technologies allow agents to
connect with customers and provide service in brand new ways.

We think that dealing with your telco (or any other service provider) should
be a pleasure and delight. We’re looking for passionate designers and
engineers that can make this possible.

Our technology: Cloud based backend running on Ruby on Rails, Rails 4, Active
Model Serializers, Postgres. Frontend Angular JS, Cordova. We develop and
maintain a RESTful JSON API that powers our application at multiple touch-
points. Developing new systems for real-time asynchronous communication.
Writing libraries to integrate with external systems.

We use an agile scrum process with 2-week sprints. Our team of 10 people
includes designers, engineers, business development, and a stellar batch of
telco advisors. Our office is located on King and Bathurst in the heart of
Toronto’s entertainment and fashion district.

You can reach us at careers@pushsci.com Push Science job board:
[http://pushscience.theresumator.com/apply](http://pushscience.theresumator.com/apply)
Push Science website: [http://pushsci.com](http://pushsci.com)

------
kateho
Ginsberg - Edinburgh, Scotland, Full Time Head of User Acquisition, Project
Ginsberg

We’re looking to complete our team by hiring a Head of User Acquisition to
drive and execute our strategy around building a world-class mental wellbeing
service for the Scottish population.

Key tasks are the planning and execution of our public beta launch plan and
driving users to a number of smaller products that might be part of our
product suite. Your ultimate success criteria is the number of relevant users
that arrive at and activate our services.

We’re a data driven project: part of your responsibility is to identify and
quantify the most appropriate acquisitions channels for reaching our target
users.

Very competitive pay. Get in touch through kate at project-ginsberg.com see:
[https://www.project-ginsberg.com/blog/were-hiring-looking-
fo...](https://www.project-ginsberg.com/blog/were-hiring-looking-for-a-head-
of-user-acquisition/)

------
tbdorman

      ***********************************
      PUT YOUR NAME ON EVERY LINE OF CODE 
      ***********************************
    
      Company: Creative Market (Acquired: Autodesk)
      Location: Pier 9 Workshop, San Francisco, CA
      Job Type: Full Time
      Relocation: Relocation benefits and visa sponsorship  available
    
    

Founded by three YC alums, Creative Market is building the world's marketplace
for design content.

We're proud to be a part of Autodesk's 27,000 square foot Pier 9 workshop,
surrounded by makers and artists ( Take a tour of our workshop:
[http://goo.gl/6gLhMf](http://goo.gl/6gLhMf) ).

Our small engineering team of four is looking for passionate full stack web
engineers to help us build, ship and iterate on new and existing features.

Engineering Culture/Style:

• Agile approach, democratic environment, hands off management style

• We like to work on what makes us the most happy; you get to help decide what
projects you work on

• We're big on automation and love building growth features

• You own end-to-end what you build

Under the hood stuff:

• LAMP stack (PHP), HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript (JQuery, Backbone, require.js)

• Clean Git flow for version control

• Daily code pushes

• No Q/A manager (that's you)

If you're interested in starting a conversation, please email:
Tyler@creativemarket.com

OR

Apply here: [https://creativemarket.com/jobs](https://creativemarket.com/jobs)

Take a tour of our workshop: [http://goo.gl/6gLhMf](http://goo.gl/6gLhMf)

Check out our community: www.creativemarket.com

------
Clairesheng
Remote or one of our offices: San Francisco, CA - Shanghai, China

We build products at the intersection of technology around data. Lots of data
visualization, big data and infrastructure.

We work with large organizations on challenging problems (the World Bank, the
United Nations, CNN) OR on our own products (mostly developer tools, things
like [http://devo.ps](http://devo.ps) or
[http://octokan.com](http://octokan.com)).

We are a multicultural team with French, American, British, Chinese, Korean,
Dutch and Finnish colleagues. We are about to settle a third office in Berlin
and are looking at remote hiring in Spain and Seoul.

We work a lot with Javascript (node.js, AngularJS), Python, occasionally Go
and Erlang. Lots of single page apps, APIs and infrastructure automation.

We are looking for full-time or interns:

\- Developers; front-end (HTML5 + Compass + AngularJS), backend (node.js,
Python), ops (Python, Go).

\- Designers; you have design chops, understand technology (HTML/CSS...) and
do more than nice pictures (content strategy, color theory, ...).

\- Strategist; you can quickly immerse yourself in a new field of knowledge,
have a knack for data and are quick at recognizing patterns. You are a jack-
of-all-trades that can think a solution and get it shipped, either alone or
with a team.

\- Marketing; you have what it takes to grow a brand or product online and
understand how to leverage online and offline tools to get there.

\- Business Development; if you are in Washington DC, Berlin or Paris,
understand enough of our space and would like to help us grow our services,
shoot us an email.

Drop me a line at job@wiredcraft.com, or go to
[http://wiredcraft.com/careers.html](http://wiredcraft.com/careers.html)

------
smoovej
Conspire - [http://goconspire.com/jobs](http://goconspire.com/jobs) \-
Boulder, CO

Conspire is a Techstars company founded in 2012.

We analyze email data to give users detailed analytics on their email network
and to understand the strength of connections between people. With this
understanding, we maintain an always-up-to-date, weighted network of
connections without any work on the part of users. When a user needs to reach
a person or company, Conspire finds the strongest path of connections in the
user's extended network.

UX Engineer
([https://www.goconspire.com/jobs#ux](https://www.goconspire.com/jobs#ux))

Full Stack Engineer
([https://www.goconspire.com/jobs#fullstack](https://www.goconspire.com/jobs#fullstack))

Marketing Lead
([https://www.goconspire.com/jobs#marketing](https://www.goconspire.com/jobs#marketing))

------
joelfgs
For Goodness Sake, LLC (Local preferred, Remote considered)

Seeking: Front End Developer & Full Stack Engineer

Technologies: Angular, Foundation, Spring MVC, on AWS

We're an early stage funded startup in stealth mode and we're building an
experiential mobile web app to help break through the stigma, shame and
misconceptions around sex. It’s what The Joy of Sex could have been if it had
today's leading edge tech behind it. No generation thinks they’re repressed –
it’s only in hindsight that we see how taboos in previous generations were
keeping individuals and couples from living fully. We feel it’s our duty to
future generations to move the conversation forward, even if doing so ruffles
some feathers.

For more details: [http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/57608/full-stack-
devel...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/57608/full-stack-developer-
for-goodness-sake-llc)

Come join our team! Email me directly at joel@fgsake.org.

-Joel

~~~
Herald_MJ
You said 'local preferred', but neglect to mention where you are. It's SF, for
anyone else wondering.

------
dmitrig01
Branch Metrics, Palo Alto, CA. We are an early-stage VC-backed startup which
helps apps grow their user base organically through a mobile referral SDK.
We're working right now on building a dashboard to view analytics data from
our system.

Our stack:

    
    
        - Servers in Node.js, backed by Postgres
        - Deployment on AWS with Ansible
        - iOS SDK in Objective-C and Android SDK in Java
    

Our team: 2 coders, 1 sales/operations, 1 sales/design

What we're looking for:

    
    
        - HTML/CSS knowledge with an eye for design
        - advanced JavaScript skill
        - self-directed, good communicator
        - full-time employee willing to work out of our Palo Alto office
    

What you get:

    
    
        - competitive salary + equity
        - the opportunity to come in as employee #1 and take ownership of a critical part of our infrastructure
    

If you're interested, I'd love to talk - dmitri@branchmetrics.io.

------
jchrisa
Couchbase is hiring for technical positions across the board
[http://www.couchbase.com/careers](http://www.couchbase.com/careers)

Specifically I'm tracking mobile database engineer and developer advocate
roles, but there's a lot more opportunity than that. Remote is an option for
all our positions.

------
tarawillis
Jetsetter - New York, NY

Jetsetter, A TripAdvisor company, is the world’s leading luxury travel site,
providing insider access, expert knowledge and exclusive deals on the world’s
greatest vacations.

We’re looking for a Senior Scala Engineer who takes pride in their code and is
a team-player. We believe in a development process that's agile, but not
dogmatic. People who succeed here tend to have little tolerance for
unnecessary process and impediments, but also appreciate having sufficient
checks and balances in place to keep things under control.

Requirements:

* 5+ years of full stack web development experience

* 2+ years of production Scala development experience

* Strong knowledge of Akka, Spray, Slick libraries is a plus

* Knowledge of object oriented software development practices

Email to careers@jetsetter.com or apply here:
[https://tripadvisor.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?...](https://tripadvisor.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=46262)

------
theo
Pascal Metrics, Washington DC (Georgetown)

We're a healthcare startup focused on improving patient safety in hospitals.

Our software platform enables clients to detect, track, and analyze patient
safety issues across hospital systems.

Open positions:

* UI Engineer - Front-end developer with knowledge of CSS, HTML5, Javascript for our SaaS platform. Knowledge of MVC frameworks and CSS organization desired.

* Java Engineer - Core Java developer to help build out our SaaS platform. Experience with play! framework, dropwizard, event processing, distributed systems a plus.

Check us out at [http://www.pascalmetrics.com](http://www.pascalmetrics.com)

Full job listing:

[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/PascalMetricsInc](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/PascalMetricsInc)

If you're interested in getting involved with healthcare, improving work
culture, and tackling hard technical challenges, please feel free to reach out
to me directly to chat in detail.

theo at pascalmetrics.com

------
nuc
Backend or frontend developer at moviepilot.com — Berlin, Germany — Full time

We make a webpage called moviepilot.com using chaplin.js, backbone.js,
node.js, express.js, puppet, nginx, varnish, rails, mysql, elasticsearch,
rabbitmq, neo4j and couchDB.

We’re looking for a backend and a frontend developer who enjoys using this
stack, loves movies, doesn’t mind our coffee eccentric team members and is an
all-round nice person. We’re a bunch of developer girls and guys from Brazil,
Germany, Greece, Poland, Russia and UK, and we often sit in our beautiful
Berlin office with golden walls (seriously) directly at U-Mehringdamm in
Kreuzberg.

A bit more about moviepilot:

Moviepilot is the fastest growing movie fan community in the world. We have a
core readership of 14 million fans and an audience of over 27 million spread
across 13 Facebook pages. We're creating the world's best place for fans to
talk about movies.

Interested? Get in touch! giorgos@moviepilot.com

------
stanleydrew
Bolt ([https://bolt.co](https://bolt.co)) - Potrero Hill, SF, CA

We're building the world's next great communications carrier entirely in the
cloud. We don't know how to erect towers or lay fiber, but we do know how to
write software people actually want to use.

We're starting by building out a full set of mobile apps to replace for your
carrier's voice and SMS service and letting you port your number in. There's a
lot to build, which is why we need you.

We're hiring for all engineering roles including Android, iOS and Devops. We
have a particular need for engineers who know SIP/XMPP+jingle or who have
built real-time communications services before. Super-mega extra credit goes
to anyone who understands WebRTC internals, and I don't mean the JavaScript
API.

Send me an email at andrew@bolt.co with a little info about yourself and some
links to work you've done.

------
greattypo
Clever (YC S12) is hiring full-stack engineers to hack education

Steve Jobs described education as one of the final frontiers still untouched
by modern technology. Clever (YC S12 -
[https://clever.com](https://clever.com)) is building the data platform needed
for great software to make its way into the classroom. Just like Stripe has
made it simple for developers to build payment processing into their apps,
Clever has made it easy for developers to build applications for schools using
student data.

We're a small, highly technical team with deep experience in education. In
under two years, 1 in 7 schools in America has begun using our APIs, meaning
that Clever moves data for eight million students every day.

Our newest project is essentially Facebook Connect for education: one identity
to tie together all of a student’s learning applications into a cohesive
experience. We’re making that happen with our Instant Login service, which
allows students to log in once and immediately get access to all their apps:
[https://www.edsurge.com/n/2014-05-14-no-more-passwords-
cleve...](https://www.edsurge.com/n/2014-05-14-no-more-passwords-clever-shows-
off-instant-login)

And while we have all the startup perks (a beautiful loft office in SoMa, free
lunch, unlimited Amazon credits for learning..) – hands down the best part of
the job are the calls and emails from schools describing how much Clever helps
them.

As an education company, we’re all about learning personally too – it’s
practically a prerequisite to work here. In the past few weeks we’ve done tech
talks on things like exoplanets, set theory, and kitesurfing. (We also love a
good round of bughouse chess – just ask Magnus Carlsen
[http://screencast.com/t/xD7umWfo](http://screencast.com/t/xD7umWfo))

We’re looking for full-stack engineers who can hack in Node, Go, and Python
(or are willing to learn), but more importantly, we’re looking for people who
share our passion for improving education. If you’re interested, we’d love to
hear from you.

[https://clever.com/about/jobs](https://clever.com/about/jobs)

At Clever, we want to work with the best people - applicants of all
backgrounds and beliefs are welcome to come improve education with us. We're
committed to making our office a safe and comfortable environment for all
employees.

------
dbuxton
Arachnys - Engineering and DevOps - London, UK

We make a search platform for companies carrying out due diligence on their
counterparties in emerging and developing markets. Our SaaS platform is used
by some of the world's biggest and most prestigious banks and consulting firms
to help them manage their counterparty risk. We have just hit breakeven, with
strong growth, and are looking to invest to grow our engineering capability.

Our stack is a huge range of fun open-source technologies, including Hadoop,
ElasticSearch, PhantomJS and Django. We mainly write in Python but are
starting to use other languages, especially go, for key services.

We're looking for engineers and devops types to join our growing London-based
team. Competitive salary, flexible working, usual startup stuff available.

Please email founders@arachnys.com if you're interested, no need for a CV if
you can show us an impressive GitHub (or equivalent) profile.

------
dberg
Huffington Post - NYC

Scala, Angular, Software Engineer(Data)

Huffington Post is becoming a global media platform. With editions in 12
countries now, HuffPost is rebuilding and expanding its platform on a massive
scale.

We are looking for strong FE and BE engineers, ideally with either Scala or
AngularJS experience or with a strong background in building Data backed
platforms, who like working on and building massively scalable and concurrent
systems.

The Huffington Post has spent 2014 focusing on rebuilding and re-platforming
its technology stack to prepare for its continual global growth (leveraging
mostly Play2, Akka, Angular). A whole new set of APIs, new publishing
platforms and an entirely new Realtime Data infrastructure are part of what we
are working on.

If interested, apply here
[http://boards.greenhouse.io/thehuffingtonpost#.U7K78I1dW1H](http://boards.greenhouse.io/thehuffingtonpost#.U7K78I1dW1H)

------
jaaron
Riot Games - Full-time in Los Angeles / St. Louis / Points elsewhere globally

Riot Games, developer and publisher of League of Legends, is looking for
highly accomplished engineers passionate about the technology that excites and
engages millions of players globally. Our opportunities run the gamut of Game
Development, Big Data, eSports, Merchandise, Live Service Development and
Corporate IT Systems. With 27 million players daily, we face cutting edge
technical challenges at scale. Consequently, we’re an engineering organization
that values “T-shaped” engineers. We are expected to make pragmatic decisions
about the best tool for the job, thus a broad exposure to many languages and
tools is vital.

Excited to improve the game engine behind today’s largest PC game? Interested
in crafting the future of infrastructure as a service? Curious about the role
of open source in the video game industry? Thrilled to participate in and
cultivate a global engineering organization? We are. If this sounds like you,
check out the careers section on the Riot Games website or apply directly:

[http://boards.greenhouse.io/riotgames/jobs/10838#.U7Mi8Y1dWH...](http://boards.greenhouse.io/riotgames/jobs/10838#.U7Mi8Y1dWH9)

Ok, corporate speak aside, League of Legends offers a pretty amazing and rare
intersection of core video gaming and cutting edge, large scale, interesting
tech problems. For those of us engineers who are gamers in our heart, this is
a chance to work on something you’re truly passionate about. I feel quite
lucky to work at Riot and am excited to have other other gamers join us in
building games by players and for players. If you have any questions, feel
free to hit me up directly on Twitter or LinkedIn.

[https://twitter.com/jaaronfarr](https://twitter.com/jaaronfarr)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jaaronfarr](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jaaronfarr)

------
lm741
KarmicLabs: Payment Cards as a Service - fulltime SF

We're building a SaaS service that lets small businesses issue configurable
expense/purchasing cards to their employees. Cardholders can use our mobile
app to handle receipt capture and expense reporting during transactions
(instead of at the end of the month) or request approval for budget changes
and large purchases. By issuing the cards ourselves (over the existing payment
networks) we can get significantly more data and expose more control
parameters than we could by linking to existing cards.

We recently raised our first round and are looking to make our second and
third fulltime engineering hires. We've got interesting problems involving
security, authentication, fraud detection, and user interfaces.

Stack includes: Python3, AWS, Ansible, AngularJS, SCSS, Redis, and PostgreSQL.

Email (compressed with zlib): eJxLzijKLNauyslMcshOLMrNTM5JTCrWS87PBQB/Mwm8

------
dylnclrk
Indiegogo - San Francisco, CA - Full Time Software Engineer (mobile & web)

=====================

Indiegogo empowers people around the world to fund what matters to them. As
the largest global crowdfunding platform, campaigns have launched from every
country around the world with millions of dollars being distributed every week
due to contributions made by the Indiegogo community. At its core, Indiegogo
is the equal opportunity platform dedicated to democratizing the way people
raise funds for any project – creative, entrepreneurial or cause-related. The
company was launched in 2008 and is headquartered in San Francisco, with
offices in Los Angeles and New York.

We are looking to grow our engineering team with engineers of all sorts web
(rails/angular), iOS, Android and generalists are encouraged to apply.

Apply here: [http://jobvite.com/m?3wDewgwE](http://jobvite.com/m?3wDewgwE)

------
ashleyjohn
Downtown San Francisco Full Time

Full Stack Developer at Academia.edu

To apply just send us an email: ashley@academia.edu Company:

* Our mission is to build a new system for scientists to share their results and broadcast their work

* We have over 10 million users and they are extremely important to us!

* Our investors include Khosla Ventures, Spark Capital and True Ventures

Team:

* We move quickly, everyone is in charge of their own projects but also very collaborative

* We get catered lunches from zerocater and lunch usually ends with a round of foosball

* We're a diverse group with backgrounds in philosophy, biology, music and art.

Technical:

* We are a Rails shop (you don't need to know Rails though, just how to tackle difficult technical challenges)

* Peer Review: We are revisiting peer review with a novel product built from the ground up that will allow layers of discussion on top of a single document and we are building this using Rails and Backbone

* Recommendation Engine: Lots of machine learning to parse science papers and figure out what people want to read. Pretty cool stuff.

* Servers, Speed, Security and Storage (Postgres / Dynamo / Elasticsearch / Redis): Speed and stability are really important to us because areas in the world with slower internet connections tend to be where researchers can benefit the most from open access to research

About you:

\- You have a curious mind and enjoy tackling hard technical problems

\- You work best when given a lot of autonomy

\- You want to have a huge impact on a product that is making a positive
impact on the world

Please send ashley@academia.edu an email if you would like to apply or if you
have any questions.

------
rfzabick
Nokia/HERE (Formerly Navteq) — Chicago

As an organization, we have a long history with map data. Now we’re looking at
interesting ways to use it to change driving. Cars of the future (and present)
have onboard computers, tons of sensors, and internet connections over the
cell network. If you could hook that up to our map data, you could do some
really cool things.

To see what we’re up to, check out [http://360.here.com/tag/connected-
driving/](http://360.here.com/tag/connected-driving/)

We’re looking for strong Java developers and strong testers to make this
happen. We’re building on AWS, so experience there is a plus.

The things I’ve enjoyed most since starting here a few months ago:

\- Interesting problem space

\- Interesting tech stack

\- I get to wear sandals to work

\- Team running group that goes for a run together every Wednesday morning
before lunch

\- Company gym

\- Quickly-growing team

\- Good medical insurance coverage

Interested? Questions? Email me at roman.zabicki@here.com I'd love to talk to
you.

------
alexleb
RelateIQ- Palo Alto, CA www.relateiq.com

We're working on relationship intelligence and are looking for a number of
different engineers to join the team. We're pretty open on backgrounds and
previous experience but would really like to find people who can add knowledge
to our team in areas of Distributed Systems, Analytics, Security, and Android.

Our current stack is mostly Java with Cassandra, Mongo, and Postgres. We work
a lot with Hadoop, Kafka and Storm. Our front end is mostly Angular, and we
are heavily invested in Docker for our infrastructure.

We're located in downtown Palo Alto. We're about 75 people, with about half
working in Eng and Product.

If you're interested in hearing about some of the projects were currently
working on, please email alexl@relateiq.com or message me here. We’re open to
relocating people and working with visa sponsorships, but we do want people
onsite with us.

------
hungryblank
Contentful - [https://www.contentful.com](https://www.contentful.com) \-
Berlin, Germany (VISA)

We are hiring for several full time positions:

1\. Android Developer -
[http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/7793](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/7793)

2\. Dev Ops -
[http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/8221](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/8221)

3\. JavaScript Developer -
[http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/2980](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/2980)

4\. Ruby / Rails Developer -
[http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/2954](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/2954)

5\. Elasticsearch / Lucene Engineer -
[http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/2957](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/2957)

------
xpextend
XpExtend is looking to contract someone (remote or local) for helping us build
our new startup [http://www.xpextend.com/](http://www.xpextend.com/). We're an
early-stage startup who has angel funding and are keeping the 300-500 million
Windows XP users up-to-date with security and performance updates.

Our company consists of individuals who have worked for critical private
industry and governments, providing zero-day fixes with only raw x86/64 to
work with.

Our current website runs on Web2py with Nginx and MySQL. Our client/server
software is written in C and C++ (Qt). I'm looking for a talented
individual/team who can do frontend and backend web development in a very
small team environment with lots of autonomy and trust.

If you want to join a company doing something way out of the ordinary, please
contact us at jobs@xpextend.com.

------
mikepk
Boston, MA - full time, internship, exploring possible remote

Web Programmer, Developer, Hacker

=================================

Smarterer - [http://smarterer.com/](http://smarterer.com/)

Make a difference. Change the world. Have fun. Do something important.

Smarterer gives people unprecedented understanding of what they know and what
their teams and organizations know.

We are looking for creative web programmers, developers and hackers to join
our product team. Ideally you are a versatile technologist who loves to build
web products, especially (but not exclusively) if you have Python experience.
Our stack is primarily Python, SqlAlchemy, Backbone and CoffeeScript.

Smarterer is doing something unique and important. We're approaching a point
where traditional university credentialing isn't enough. Skills are changing
too quickly and what makes someone effective in a role or job is evolving. New
roles appear daily that no (or few) traditional universities have courses for.
People are acquiring more and more skills through non-traditional means.
Companies are finding it increasingly difficult to close the "skills gap".

How do you show what you know?

Smarterer has created an innovative, machine learning, crowd-sourced testing
system that will disrupt how people think about skills. Don’t let our name
fool you, while our system is fun, our unique, patent-pending, technology is
also deeply rooted in scientific modern testing theory.

Smarterer is enabling a revolution: in how the enterprise manages their teams
and talent, in the changing job marketplace, and in the way people measure
their own skills and share that knowledge.

We're funded by Google Ventures, True Ventures, Re-think education, Boston
Seed as well as some amazing angel investors.

Interested? Contact me at mikepk@smarterer.com

------
lbohland
Palantir Technologies - Information Security Engineers Wanted! Locations -
Palo Alto (CA), McLean (VA) and NY

Palantir's Information Security team is growing and we are on the hunt for the
following expertise: IR Lead (with a strong forensics foundation). Location -
Palo Alto, CA only Forward Deployed Security Engineers (InfoSec experts who
would love to work on client facing projects) - Location(s) - Palo Alto, NY or
DC InfoSec Engineers (who love to build solutions and have strong scripting
and/or programming backgrounds, but a sincere passion for security related
projects). Locations - Palo Alto, CA preferred. NY and DC are possibilities.

If interested in learning more, I would love to have you introduce yourself to
me. Please email me at lbohland@palantir.com To apply online or to review our
openings in more detail, please visit - www.palantir.com/careers

------
jngiam
Coursera - Mountain View CA, Full Time

Our team is working hard to empower people through education. If you are
looking for an amazing team of smart and fun people on a great mission, come
talk to us. We are looking for software engineers (mobile, product,
infrastructure, devops), engineering leaders, data scientists, designers, ux
researchers, product managers, communication managers, and more.

[https://www.coursera.org/about/careers](https://www.coursera.org/about/careers)

==

[https://tech.coursera.org/](https://tech.coursera.org/) [Tech Blog]

[https://www.coursera.org/about/people](https://www.coursera.org/about/people)
[Meet the Team!]

[https://medium.com/engineering-
leadership/c91989eca3fb](https://medium.com/engineering-
leadership/c91989eca3fb) [Culture at Coursera]

------
kdavari
Lyft - [https://www.lyft.com/jobs](https://www.lyft.com/jobs) \- San
Francisco, CA

With the tap of a button, passengers in need of a ride are instantly connected
to nearby drivers. We currently operate in cities all across the country, and
with your help, we’ll take Lyft worldwide! If growth excites you, this is the
place to be! We're looking for:

    
    
      - Software Engineers
      - Android Engineers
      - iOS Engineers
      - DevOps Engineers
      - Data Architects
      - Schema Designers
      - Data Analysts
      - Product Managers
      - Product Designers
    

Stack: AWS, MongoDB, PHP, Python, Go, AngularJS Interested? kiana a/t lyft
d/o/t com. Open to coffee/tea or whatever to discuss. Incredible team, top
medical & dental, open vacation policy, catered lunches, snacks, dogs,
equipment, Lyft credits, etc. -----

------
mindweather
Next Big Sound - [http://nextbigsound.com](http://nextbigsound.com)

Looking for backend engineers, who love data.

At Next Big Sound, you get to pick what you work on, whom you worth with, and
where you work.

We've open-sourced our "policies": [http://github.com/nextbigsoundinc/The-Way-
We-Work](http://github.com/nextbigsoundinc/The-Way-We-Work)

A bit about the way we work:
[http://making.nextbigsound.com/post/88680367993/iterating-
on...](http://making.nextbigsound.com/post/88680367993/iterating-on-
iterations-the-year-long-evolution-of)

Our stack: [http://highscalability.com/blog/2014/1/28/how-next-big-
sound...](http://highscalability.com/blog/2014/1/28/how-next-big-sound-tracks-
over-a-trillion-song-plays-likes-a.html)

------
bdotdub
Timehop - [http://timehop.com](http://timehop.com) \- New York, NY

We're looking for backend engineers, devops, and designers. You can read more
here: [http://timehop.com/joinus](http://timehop.com/joinus)

We write a ton of Golang and Ruby to support our recent amazing growth (see:
[http://j.mp/TimehopGrowthGraph](http://j.mp/TimehopGrowthGraph)).

Timehop is building the place online to connect with friends around the past.
Whereas Facebook, Twitter, and Instagram focus on the real time, Timehop
focuses on anniversaries and bringing meaning and relevancy to old content. We
have MILLIONS of users opening the app _every day_ and signing up a user
~every second

We recently became consistently a top 50 US iPhone app, surpassing Tumblr,
Yelp, Foursquare and GroupMe in daily downloads.

------
bjfish
Object Partners -
[http://www.objectpartners.com/](http://www.objectpartners.com/) \-
Minneapolis, MN / Omaha, NE (full time)

Object Partners, Inc is an IT consulting firm specializing in Enterprise
application development services since 1996. Our success is based on a model
of full-time employees and a strategic focus on the JEE technology stack
including Groovy/Grails, and open source technologies - as well as iOS. Our
consultants have, on average, 12+ years of experience in software development
utilizing mature, repeatable development processes.

Our services include project outsourcing, co-development, staff augmentation,
and technology and process mentoring. OPI helps companies of all sizes build
and deploy applications that are scalable, reliable, and can be easily
extended and maintained.

Grails Developer -
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/ObjectPartnersInc/72810421-j...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/ObjectPartnersInc/72810421-java-
developer)

Java Developer -
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/ObjectPartnersInc/72810421-j...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/ObjectPartnersInc/72810421-java-
developer)

Mobile Developer -
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/ObjectPartnersInc/72810417-m...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/ObjectPartnersInc/72810417-mobile-
developer)

Senior Java/Grails Developer (Omaha, NE) -
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/ObjectPartnersInc/77393077-s...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/ObjectPartnersInc/77393077-sr-
java-grails-developer)

Awesome Benefits

    
    
      - Free Healthcare
      - Profit sharing
      - Paid OT
      - PTO + sick time
      - You work with the best
      - Small company vibe
      - Company lake home and condo
    

Send an email to ehren.seim@objectpartners.com if you are interested.

------
jeffschenck
CHEWSE - San Francisco, CA - Full Time

We're Chewse, and we're bringing taste to office lunches. We believe good food
is a powerful force for uniting people, and we want to wield it to build
stronger communities everywhere.

We are a young startup and a small, passionate team that's hungry to tackle
really big problems. We're located in a work loft in San Francisco's SOMA
neighborhood. We have a kitchen. (And we like to use it.)

We're hiring for two positions:

FULL-STACK ENGINEER: [https://www.chewse.com/jobs/full-stack-
engineer/](https://www.chewse.com/jobs/full-stack-engineer/)

JAVASCRIPT ENGINEER: [https://www.chewse.com/jobs/javascript-
engineer/](https://www.chewse.com/jobs/javascript-engineer/)

If you're passionate about good food and good people, reach out — I'm eager to
hear from you!

------
rvivek
HackerRank - Palo Alto, CA & Bangalore, India

\--------------------------------

We are building a platform where programmers hone their skills and companies
use it to streamline their recruiting process. This leads to better skill
level overall and a meritocratic + faster recruiting process. This effectively
is building a time machine.

\--------------------------------

We've an active and growing community of hackers (500k+), signed up some of
the top tech companies like facebook, amazon, vmware, bloomberg, square, etc.
as our customers; raised our series-b funding recently from top tier
investors, 60+ people in our team and making millions of dollars/quarter
growing >100% every quarter.

\--------------------------------

We're flattening the world. Come join us. We're hiring for all roles
([https://www.hackerrank.com/careers](https://www.hackerrank.com/careers))

------
crdb
Location: Singapore (PR, citizen or VISA) or REMOTE

Zalora is (still) hiring Haskellers, DevOps engineers and data scientists. We
sell clothing online in 7 Asian countries, are almost three years old and
raised several hundred million dollars.

We don't save the world, but we have millions of happy customers. There's
interesting challenges that come from trying to rewrite a codebase in a purely
functional style and from coping with operations in countries speaking
different languages, selling a hundred thousand distinct SKUs. Singapore's a
nice, warm place with low taxes, cheap cost of living and a highly functional
first world government and infrastructure, but if you want to stay in your
farm in Sweden and work remotely, that's also OK.

Apply via [http://jobs.zalora.com/](http://jobs.zalora.com/)

------
dkuebric
AppNeta - Boston, MA and Providence, RI

It's getting harder and harder for developers to deliver a consistent
experience to their users. That's why we're working on making the internet
faster for everyone. This isn't a job for just anyone — we're looking for
people who are passionate about performance of all kinds. If you're passionate
about technology, performance, and transforming how people write applications
on the web, get in touch with us.

We're hiring, fueled by growth, for a number of positions:

* Python/JavaScript hackers to work on our D3-based visualization frontend

* Technical Product Manager (if you're a web dev who's looking to get into product, this is the role for you)

* UX/Design leader

More information: [http://dev.appneta.com/jobs/](http://dev.appneta.com/jobs/)

Or just shoot us a resume: devjobs@appneta.com

------
whichdan
Vista Higher Learning - Boston, MA

[http://vistahigherlearning.com/](http://vistahigherlearning.com/)

\-----

Web Application Developer

Interested in foreign languages, online education, or distance learning? Come
help us change the way people learn foreign languages! Vista Higher Learning
is a profitable, growing business with a terrific location in downtown Boston.
We provide a small company feel without the instability of a startup, and as
an engineer in our technology development department you'll have the
opportunity to make an immediate and significant impact on our products. We
have ambitious plans for the next few years, including extensive development
for mobile platforms, and we're expanding our development team to keep up with
the company's growth.

We'd love it if you have:

\- Development experience with Ruby/Python/Java/Javascript

\- Experience building scalable, rich web applications

\- Strong OO skills

\- Test-driven development experience

\- A working style that thrives in a highly collaborative environment

\- Experience building REST-based APIs and services

\- A GitHub account (or code that you can share with us)

If you don't meet all those requirements, no problem—drop us a line anyway. If
you are a good match for our team, we can look at providing in-house and
external training to help you get up to speed. If you’re interested in
learning more please send your résumé to: hr@vistahigherlearning.com.

\----

We're a tight-knit team that pairs frequently and writes test-driven AngularJS
and Rails code. We're looking for mid- and senior-level developers to work
with us in our office at 500 Boylston in Back Bay.

Feel free to send me questions, but please send all cover letters and resumes
to hr@vistahigherlearning.com.

------
bbgm
Amazon Web Services (Amazon EC2), Seattle, WA

We are spinning up a new team inside Amazon EC2 that is building out a set of
components and services with a firm eye on how we believe computing in the
cloud will evolve over the next several years. For this team, I am looking for
smart, pragmatic developers and principal engineers who have built, operated
and scaled distributed systems, and know how to design and implement APIs that
will be used by 100s of 1000s of customers. If you are into Linux, even
better. I am also looking for dev managers who know how to deliver high
quality services and run a fast growing team that will ship fast and often. We
are a small team, but will be growing quickly over the next several months. If
you would like to find out more, please contact me at deesingh [AT] amazon
DAWT com.

------
adrianhon
Six to Start - London, UK - Senior iOS Developer/Senior Android Developer

[http://sixtostart.com](http://sixtostart.com)

We're the indie game developers behind the world's bestselling smartphone
fitness game, Zombies, Run!, which has over 900,000 players. We've also
created the NHS' first smartphone game, The Walk, which was Editor's Choice on
the App Store in the US and UK in December. The games we make literally
improve people's lives!

We are looking for a senior iOS developer with experience in creating
innovative iOS apps or games. Our games combine innovative real-world gameplay
with captivating stories and design. We want to find someone who can help us
improve our existing games and develop new games that are just as
revolutionary and innovative as Zombies, Run!

Responsibilities

* Developing new features for our existing games, and maintaining them to take advantage of new OS-level features (we're currently targeting iOS7 for all our apps)

* Developing and designing new apps and games

* Working with our web developer to ensure good communication with our online services

* Working with our Android developers (currently, all of our games are available on both platforms)

Requirements

* At least two years of experience developing iOS applications.

* An enthusiasm for quickly learning and applying new and emerging technologies.

* An interest in games and game design, and a tenacious approach to problem-solving.

We're a small, bootstrapped, profitable company that makes people's lives
better. Position is full-time and based in London.

See more info at [http://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2013/senior-ios-
develope...](http://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2013/senior-ios-develope..).
and email us at hello at sixtostart dot com.

------
clevep
Livingly Media - San Carlos, California (30 miles south of San Francisco)

\---------------------------------------

We will help cover relocation costs if you want to come to the Bay Area. We
are open to H1B.

We are hiring junior and senior full stack engineers.

Day to day we work with Python/Django, MySQL, iOS, JS, CSS, HTML, Sphinx,
among others. All positions are on-site and full time.

We are a tech driven media company with large traffic and a very small, tight-
knit team. Our 3 websites receive 40 million unique viewers a month and we
currently have 5 engineers.

You will ship a lot of code, you will build a lot of new features, and a lot
of people will use what you build! That is not recruiter BS; I am an engineer
on the team. If you love to build stuff and you can program, you will enjoy
this.

Feel free to email me personally at cleve@livingly.com! Let me know you're
from Hacker News!

No freelancers or firms, please.

------
jpsilvashy1
Shuddle - iOS Developer, San Francisco CA
[http://shuddle.us](http://shuddle.us)

What we do:

At Shuddle we are building a safe and reliable ride sharing service with
trusted drivers for busy families. Join this venture backed startup and help
bring the next generation of transportation to the masses.

We embrace agile development and do weekly stand-ups as well as scrum sprints.
We are test driven, be prepared to learn quickly, iterate fast, and focus on
solving hard problems.

About the Job:

We engineer our systems in an SOA manner, be ready to own a major working
component of our platform. We are looking for well-rounded and dedicated
developers to join the team. You'll work closely with the founding team to
help us define our mobile applications.

Responsibility:

\- Technical leadership and hands on development and implementation of
features

\- Provide estimates on development cycles, works iteratively on weekly scrum
sprints

\- Work very closely with designers to help define and implement UI features
from the ground up

\- Work with team members on server-side integration

\- Understands and implements experiments (A/B tests)

Requirements:

\- A strong passion for software development

\- Expert Knowledge of Cocoa, Objective-C and Xcode

\- Understands asynchronous communication

\- Has worked closely with other teams especially server-side engineers and
designers

\- Strong understanding of geo location services and background services

\- Expert Knowledge of Object Oriented concepts

\- Experience with Apple Approval & Distribution Process, Ad Hoc & Enterprise
Distribution

\- Understanding of WebRTC data channels and video (this is a bonus)

Email resume or links to: jp@shuddle.us

------
northisup

      _____  _
     |  __ \(_)
     | |  | |_ ___  __ _ _   _ ___
     | |  | | / __|/ _` | | | / __|
     | |__| | \__ \ (_| | |_| \__ \
     |_____/|_|___/\__, |\__,_|___/
                      | |
                      |_|
    

Disqus is hiring! You know, for all the things. ops, dev ops, dev, iOS,
python, data stuff, javascript, design, product, startup stuff.

We are focused on tapping the data in our vast commenting network to make an
awesome consumer destination. Come help us out. You can see the pre-release
version here: [https://disqus.com/home/](https://disqus.com/home/)

We are super laid back, have a lot of fun, and ship code that hits over a
billion uniques a month.

job specifics are here > [http://grnh.se/vj71bo](http://grnh.se/vj71bo)

------
natehark
Smartsheet - Bellevue, WA

Smartsheet.com is an enterprise-ready cloud app for work management and
collaboration used by more than 40,000 businesses in over 160 countries.
Smartsheet recently won Seattle Business Magazine's Best Midsize Company to
Work For award. [http://seattlebusinessmag.com/article/100-best-companies-
wor...](http://seattlebusinessmag.com/article/100-best-companies-
work-2014-midsize-companies)

We have several open technical positions, including Senior and Lead Software
Engineers, Systems Engineer, Mobile (Android) developers, and QA Engineer.
Smartsheet.com is built with a variety of technologies including Java,
JavaScript, MySQL, RabbitMQ, and Redis.

See: [http://www.smartsheet.com/careers](http://www.smartsheet.com/careers)

------
clarkevans
Prometheus Research, New Haven, CT ;
[https://prometheusresearch.com](https://prometheusresearch.com)

* Sr. Dev Ops Engineer (New Haven, Chicago, or U.S. Remote) *

Prometheus is building out our hosting infrastructure for customized OSS RexDB
deployments. You'll be joining two competent systems folk, and a delightful
product manager. We use reStructuredText and Sphinx for documentation, Python
for scripting, Ansible for automation, and, soon Docker for application
releases. We're also moving from Apache to nginx with the help of customized
lua scripts.

We're really interested in someone who has broad technical knowledge yet groks
networks and security. To collaborate remotely with our staff and clients, you
need to be an accomplished writer with solid task management skills. We're a
custom development shop, with clients of varied technical skill levels; since
our system group is often the primary contact for technical issues, you'll
have to fearlessly tackle all sorts of challenges... both technical and
political.

Unfortunately, since access to Protected Health Information is required, we're
only hiring in the U.S. for this position.

* Sr. Application Developer (New Haven, or Worldwide Remote) *

Our clients have all sorts of medical informatics challenges. Prometheus is
also looking for someone to help build out our open source RexDB software
([http://rexdb.org](http://rexdb.org)) and deliver customized applications
using it.

The backend is written in Python using PostgreSQL, and we're busy updating our
client code to use Facebook's React toolkit. We're especially looking for
someone who loves analytics, and wishes to improve HTSQL
([http://htsql.org](http://htsql.org)) with data processing and graphing
features. For more information, you could browse the code base at
[http://bitbucket.org/rexdb/](http://bitbucket.org/rexdb/) and
[https://github.com/prometheusresearch](https://github.com/prometheusresearch)

Of course, it's great if you could join our core team in New Haven, CT. Since
most of our company is remote, you will need to work independently, and,
_love_ to write succinct analysis and usage documentation.

Thanks in advance for dropping us a note at _hn-201407@prometheusresearch.com_
\- Clark

------
JonoBB
London, UK - Intern or Junior Developer - Laravel PHP

We are a web development company with a few SaaS apps. We need someone to join
our team and work on Laravel 4 projects. This includes new and existing
products, so you would be involved in the full development life-cycle.

Experience You don't need any formal work experience or training, but you must
have knowledge in the following areas: \- Laravel 4 \- MySQL \- HTML5 and CSS

Some experience of the following would be preferred (but not essential): \-
Jquery \- Git version control

We're based in London and we are looking for someone on site. UK/EU candidates
only please.

We are looking for someone to start immediately.

We have a very relaxed working environment (want to come to work in shorts, no
problem!), flexible working hours (work when you want) and a super friendly
team.

Send any questions to jon[at]accountsportal[dot]com

------
miles932
Google - Mountain View, CA or REMOTE Cloud Platform Solutions Architects

\--------------------------------

Are you a person who likes defining and designing products that solve real
problems? Do you have experience in product management in the enterprise
software space, particularly in the area of cloud computing? Do you want to
come up with innovative solutions to problems that affect some of the largest
companies and industries globally? Do you want to join one of the fastest
growing groups within Google and make a huge difference? If you answered "yes"
to all these questions, let’s talk.

\--------------------------------

URL:
[https://www.google.com/about/careers/search#!t=jo&jid=384650...](https://www.google.com/about/careers/search#!t=jo&jid=38465001&)

------
theflow
Podio - [https://podio.com](https://podio.com) \- Copenhagen, Denmark (REMOTE
possible, international OK)

Millions of people all over the world are trapped using archaic tools and
unfriendly software to get their work done. We want to change that.

We're hiring for multiple positions
([https://jobs.podio.com](https://jobs.podio.com)), but specifically we're
looking for a

* Site Reliability Engineer

When things go right, you'll play a crucial role in the rapid development and
deployment of features. And when things go wrong, you'll help us recover and
build even safer services.

[https://company.podio.com/jobs/site-reliability-
engineer](https://company.podio.com/jobs/site-reliability-engineer)

------
qthrul
VCE is hiring unicorn jockeys globally:
[http://UnicornJockey.com](http://UnicornJockey.com)

VCE is a privately held company, formed by Cisco and EMC with investments from
VMware and Intel, in order to accelerates the adoption of converged
infrastructure.

------
jasonshah1233
Mediafly is hiring passionate backend, frontend, and QA engineers in Chicago
to grow our team. We have pioneered Mobile Apps as a Service for some of the
largest F500 customers in the world, and are looking to grow our team to match
our incredible revenue growth.

Backend engineer: [http://www.mediafly.com/careers/back-end-
engineer/](http://www.mediafly.com/careers/back-end-engineer/)

Frontend engineer: [http://www.mediafly.com/careers/front-end-
engineer/](http://www.mediafly.com/careers/front-end-engineer/)

QA engineer: [http://www.mediafly.com/careers/qa-
engineer/](http://www.mediafly.com/careers/qa-engineer/)

Looking forward to hearing from you!

------
pedoh
Fitbit - San Francisco, CA -
[https://www.fitbit.com/jobs](https://www.fitbit.com/jobs)

We're hiring in a lot of areas, but I'm focused on Site Operations, where I'm
the principal engineer.

Our application stack is based mostly in Java, however most of our operations
automation is developed in Python. The major components we use daily are
Ubuntu/Linux, MySQL, Redis, Neo4j, Solr, logstash, Kibana, Graphite, collectd,
StatsD, Nagios, Tomcat, Fabric, Jenkins, Git, JIRA, Confluence, Stash,
Cassandra, Puppet, HAProxy, Nginx and Ansible. We leverage mostly externally
hosted bare metal servers, with some virtualization thrown into the mix.

Feel free to contact me (Fitbit email in my profile) with any questions you
have.

------
nwilkens
Monroe MI - Full time - Onsite preferred, remote possible.

Senior Linux Administrator

We're looking for a highly skilled Linux Admin. We perform 24x7 system
monitoring and maintenance for a wide variety of clients -- ranging from
single server customers, to 100's of systems at multiple locations.

We have recently launched [http://MNX.io](http://MNX.io) a 100% SSD cloud
hosting solutions and are highly interested if you have OnApp, or Openstack
experience.

Send me an email nick at mnx io and introducing yourself, including why you
think this position would be a good fit for you. If you have a resume
available, please include it.

More detail available at
[http://www.mnxsolutions.com/jobs](http://www.mnxsolutions.com/jobs)

------
braindead_in
Scribie.com - Bangalore, India

Position: Head of Marketing, full time.

We are an Mturk like system dedicated for audio/video transcription where you
can get high quality transcripts of your interviews, meetings, dictations,
lectures, podcasts etc. We have a four stage process where the initial work is
done by our freelance certified transcribers, which is then QA'ed by our in-
house team. We have achieved a good product-market fit and are poised for high
growth.

The primary job responsibility is to drive revenue growth. We are looking to
grow faster than our historical growth rate of 50% y-o-y. The aim is to
dominate the market we're in and take the pole position. We are looking for
someone up to this challenge.

If interested, please drop me a note at rajiv@scribie.com.

------
winton
Bleacher Report, San Francisco -
[http://bleacherreport.com](http://bleacherreport.com)

We are a sports media site that is revolutionizing journalism. We are the 2nd
largest sports site (right behind ESPN) and a top 30 web site, reaching 80
million unique users per month. We love technology, we love to learn, and we
love to have fun.

We are primarily a Ruby shop, but as we implement a service oriented
architecture, we use increasingly diverse technologies. These technologies
include Rails, Node.js, Redis, PostgreSQL, Backbone, Marionette, Docker,
DynamoDB, Elastic MapReduce, Redshift, and more.

See our listings at
[http://eng.bleacherreport.com/jobs](http://eng.bleacherreport.com/jobs)

------
ghiculescu
www.Tanda.co - Brisbane, Australia.

We automate paper timesheets. And the many many benefits that come with that -
we spend a lot of our time playing with real time data (using Firebase more
recently) to help customers visualise ways of improving their businesses.

You might like working here if:

\- You love data, and finding good ways of presenting and learning from very
specific data sets \- You want to work in a fast growing, bootstrapped,
profitable team \- You're keen on our tech stack - described in our formal job
posting,
[http://m.seek.com.au/job/26755531](http://m.seek.com.au/job/26755531) \-
You're in Brisbane or able to come here \- You love accounting (hah! but
seriously)

Get in touch on alex@tanda.co or via Seek!

------
bkwok
Coinbase - San Francisco, CA (REMOTE, INTERN, VISA)
[http://www.coinbase.com](http://www.coinbase.com)

We're looking for full-stack engineers, two executive assistants, compliance
investigators, sales and BD, recruiting staff, as well as other roles.

Check out [http://www.coinbase.com/careers](http://www.coinbase.com/careers)
for a list of the roles and to apply.

Coinbase is a platform that facilitates the easy conduct of the digital
currency Bitcoin for consumers and merchants. This includes the buying and
selling of Bitcoin, secure storage of Bitcoin in the cloud, and a suite of
merchant tools.

We've raised over $30M from investors such as Andreessen Horowitz and Union
Square Ventures and grown from 8 to 33 full time employees this year.

Here are some of the things we're building: \- Storing hundreds of millions of
dollars of people's money securely, with the best hackers in the world probing
your systems daily \- Integrating fiat money connections into dozens of
different countries and providers, the KYC checks that come with this, error
handling, race conditions and arbitrage people use to try to abuse it \-
Building wallets across many platforms, mobile, web, sms, etc, dealing with
offline/online situations, different devices, and cultural UI differences
around money \- Using cryptography in novel ways both offline and online, such
as our cold storage solution which makes use of key splitting \- Our own
custom bitcoin client, which transmits binary data across a distributed system
to 100+ peers at any given time, and runs across 15 different servers to
accommodate over 1M users now on the platform and will need to scale to 20M
users in the next year or two, and implement each new BIP protocol as it is
adopted.

If you're an engineer and want to get a head start in the application process,
check out our test here:
[http://istest.co/coinbasecodetest](http://istest.co/coinbasecodetest)

If you have any questions feel free to contact us at jobs@coinbase.com.

------
sdtony
Slickdeals - Las Vegas, NV

Slickdeals is the nation’s largest and most trusted community sharing deals,
coupons and product reviews with over 8 million unique visitors per month.
We’ve been around since 1999!

\--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mobile Product Manager (full-time, no remote, relocation)

[http://slickdeals.net/corp/job-mobile-product-
manager.html](http://slickdeals.net/corp/job-mobile-product-manager.html)

The community and site are rapidly expanding and Slickdeals is looking for a
Mobile Product Manager to build and grow our mobile platform. Currently, we’ve
got over a million downloads of our apps, across Android and iOS devices in a
little over a year.

\- Owning the mobile products for Slickdeals across multiple devices

\- Forward thinking product planning and product design that delivers a
cohesive experience across mobile and web

\- Developing a comprehensive mobile product roadmap to deliver on business
goals

\- Working with internal stakeholders and customers to answer questions,
gather insights, and bring new features and offers to production

\- Managing the product development process from design, development,
integration and testing

\--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Web Developer (full-time, no remote, relocation)

[http://slickdeals.net/corp/job-web-
developer.html](http://slickdeals.net/corp/job-web-developer.html)

\- Designing, developing, testing, and debugging web applications for the
Slickdeals website.

\- Integrating new solutions into our existing platforms using either custom
code or APIs.

\- Optimizing and maintaining existing code/applications.

\- Maintaining thorough documentation of all programs and procedures.

\- Participating in code review and design.

------
paraschopra
Wingify - [http://wingify.com/](http://wingify.com/) \-- Delhi, India

^^^ Look at our About Us page to know what sort of a company are we ^^^

We make Visual Website Optimizer. VWO is an intuitive platform for websites to
increase online sales and conversions by enabling marketers to constantly test
and tweak the marketing funnel and run personalized one-to-one campaigns in
minutes

We're hiring for following full time positions in Delhi:

\- Software Engineer (mobile)

\- Software Engineer (systems)

\- Software Engineer (frontend)

\- Software Engineer (backend)

\- Product Managers

We're also looking to close senior executive level positions for engineering
and product teams.

To apply, [http://wingify.com/careers](http://wingify.com/careers) or send
your CV to careers@wingify.com

------
anthonyu
Venice Beach (Los Angeles), CA:

Snapchat is hiring!

We offer amazing benefits, cool offices right on the Venice Beach boardwalk,
two meals daily by our private chef, and a seat on the rocket ship. We are
incredibly well funded, yet still retain the social startup vibe.

We are looking for full-time, local, generalist coders, front-end web devs,
and data scientists. Please be smart, have a strong background in computer
science, strong coding skills, and a passion to get great things done.

Apply via [[http://grnh.se/4v8agh](http://grnh.se/4v8agh)], and feel free to
ping me directly if you have any questions or need anything. My email is
'anthony' followed by the at sign and my company's domain name.

------
reidrac
Memset Hosting Ltd - [http://www.memset.com/](http://www.memset.com/) \-
Dunsfold Park, Cranleigh, Surrey (UK) - Permanent

If you're an experienced Python developer willing to solve interesting
problems and you're not afraid of releasing high impact code every day, then
we'd like to hear from you.

Required: fluency in Python, familiarity with Subversion or any other SCM, web
front-end development experience with Django and happy to work on your own
without excessive supervision.

We're also looking for DevOps and system administrators.

Further details about us and the open positions:
[http://www.memset.com/careers/](http://www.memset.com/careers/)

------
bowenli
Curriculet - Full Time - San Francisco, CA -
[http://curriculet.com](http://curriculet.com)

Curriculet enables students to read more deeply and teachers to teach better
in their classrooms. We're an online reading platform that allows teachers to
embed lesson plans on top of books, articles, other texts. Our team is made up
of former educators and startup veterans. You'll be joining a well funded
company that is <10 people.

Senior Software Engineer:

* Smart, motivated, ready to build something that isn't another todo app

* Ruby on Rails experience preferred, but not required

Senior iOS or Android Engineer:

* We're looking for someone with experience that is ready to lead mobile development

Introduce yourself here: jobs+hn@curriculet.com

------
ejdyksen
Mutually Human - Grand Rapids, Michigan

[http://www.mutuallyhuman.com/](http://www.mutuallyhuman.com/)

\---------------------------------------

We are a small team passionate about making people's lives better through
software. We're hiring for full time positions as software developers and
software designers at our office in Grand Rapids.

A little bit about us:

    
    
      - We write custom software of all shapes and sizes for clients all over the US.
    
      - Though everyone here is fluent in Ruby, we don't artificially limit ourselves.
        Recently, I've worked with Objective-C, Backbone.js (inside PhoneGap),
        Angular.js, QT and of course Ruby.
    
      - We practice a sustainable pace. We recognize that we each have lives,
        activities, and families outside of work. Late nights and > 40 hour weeks are
        rare by design.
    
      - We're agile, but not dogmatic about it. Our process evolves to suit our needs.
    
      - We offer competitive salaries, health/vision/dental insurance, quarterly profit
        sharing, retirement + match, weekly catered lunches, and a top-floor office
        with snacks, guitars, and your choice of standing or sitting desks.
    
      - We run a makerspace in our building (http://grmakers.com), which gives us access
        to lots of cool machines.
    

A little bit about Grand Rapids:

    
    
      - 2.5 hours from Chicago and Detroit, less than an hour to the beach.
    
      - Lots of great beer. Founders Brewery (a mile from our office) has 3 beers in
        the Beer Advocate top 15. HopCat is a “World Class” bar on BA.
        Just look here: http://beeradvocate.com/beerfly/city/43
    
      - If you’re renting anything larger than a breadbox in the Bay Area or NYC,
        you can afford a house here. I bought a nice house with a mortgage payment
        30% lower than the rent of my 1 bedroom apartment in Mountain View.
    
      - A growing technology and startup community.
    

A little bit about you:

    
    
      - You love making software, and you have a few years of experience doing it.
    
      - You learn new stuff quickly. You’ve used a lot of technologies, but you’re not
        afraid to use more. It would be nice if you use and love Ruby, but not required.
    
      - You believe software is written for humans, not computers.
    
      - You want to come into work every day and enjoy the people you work with.
    

I'm a software craftsman on this awesome team. If you're interested, get in
touch with me:

ej@mutuallyhuman.com

------
g_ray
REMOTE - programming teacher for 7yo

Looking for someone who might be interested in teaching my son to code
(remote, private lessons). He is 7yo and is good at Scratch but I don't know
enough about programming to get him to the next level. Very flexible on how
and when the lessons are conducted. Basically just need someone who knows how
to code, likes teaching, has a fair amount of patience and has at least a
general structure for teaching someone from the very beginning. And yes, his
primary goal is to create an iPad app!

I am aware that there are many online courses, etc., but I think he'll enjoy
learning more if he has an engaging teacher.

If interested, please shoot me an email: gthomps@gmail.com

Thanks, Geoff

------
jaymod
Epoxy ([http://epoxy.tv](http://epoxy.tv)) in Venice, CA (Los Angeles; full
time, remote considered)

Just launched! ([http://techcrunch.com/2014/05/20/epoxy-
launch/](http://techcrunch.com/2014/05/20/epoxy-launch/))

Just closed our Series A! ([http://venturebeat.com/2014/06/24/epoxy-
funding/](http://venturebeat.com/2014/06/24/epoxy-funding/))

And, of course, we need all the help we can get. Join our exceptional
engineering and product design team and help define the future of online
video. We're building on a thoroughly modern stack including Ruby, Rails,
Node.js, Express, MongoDB, Redis, Hadoop, Chef, AWS and friends. Our pressing
challenges range from data to rich client apps, mobile, social and of course
video. If any of this sounds up your alley, we'd love to connect. Specific
priorities right now are:

Senior full-stack Rails engineer:
[http://epoxy.tv/careers/rails](http://epoxy.tv/careers/rails)

Senior full-stack Node.js engineer:
[http://epoxy.tv/careers/node](http://epoxy.tv/careers/node)

Senior data engineer:
[http://epoxy.tv/careers/data](http://epoxy.tv/careers/data)

A bit about us:

Epoxy builds exceptional software for online video creators and viewers. Our
tools help YouTubers and networks optimize their businesses and deepen the
relationship with their audience. Our channel experiences provide viewers with
new ways to connect with and experience the content they love.

Epoxy was founded by designers, engineers and entrepreneurs who are passionate
about product and solving problems. Our backgrounds include Stanford, Brown,
IDEO, Adobe, Mixpanel, Google/YouTube and Team Downey.

Sound interesting? Check out more complete descriptions at
[http://epoxy.tv/careers](http://epoxy.tv/careers) or drop us a line at
jobs@epoxy.tv. Thanks!

------
squirrel
London, UK - Osper

We provide a real prepaid debit card for young people, aged 8 - 18, so they
can make their own decisions with money: online, in shops, at cash machines
and abroad. Thousands of kids have already signed up to our service.

But we not only give debit cards to young people - we are building a highly
automated financial system that gives them unparalleled service. Behaviour-
based security measures. Using and contributing to the best of open-source
tools. Fully automated continuous integration and deployment. Hackathons to
build the next big thing - what is that exactly? That's up to you.

We want to meet and work with geeks of all stripes - from sysadmins to server-
side devs, testers to mobile coders, data crunchers to security analysts -
with a broad and deep set of relevant skills. Some examples appear below but
we're excited to talk with you no matter what your technical profile is.

Back-end developer

* Writing well-tested, readable, robust code in any modern programming language. (We mainly use Python, but don't worry if you know something else better.)

* Designing semantically meaningful, self-documenting, intuitive APIs, especially for server-to-mobile interaction.

* Integrating with sloppy, poorly-documented, sometimes buggy APIs from vendors - and hiding the mess behind a clean interface to ease everyone else's job.

* Building and extending a database schema that's meaningful, readable, and fast.

* Developing financial applications of any kind (but payment processing and PCI compliance win bonus points).

Front-end developer

* Designing and building amazing mobile and responsive-web experiences using HTML, CSS, and Javascript. Extra points for native app experience, especially with PhoneGap.

* Consuming APIs on a mobile device - and contributing to their design and improvement.

* Automating tests for mobile applications.

* Using the top tools for elegant, beautiful front-end design and coding - we're currently fans of SVGs, web fonts, and Photoshop.

~~~
marmarlade
Congrats on the recent round, guys :-)

------
diminish
CA/SF (remote in USA is a possibility), Ruby, PHP, HTML/CSS/JS, Machine
Learning

We're about to launch Resimit
([https://www.resimit.com](https://www.resimit.com) \- still a work in
progress), an innovative new startup focused on producing premium quality
digital products via machine learning algorithms. Currently we're focused on
generating ready-to-wear (pret-a-porter) premium WordPress themes.

If you're interested in algorithmic creative design and have some knowledge of
Ruby, PHP/WordPress, HTML/CSS/JS, Machine Learning, and possibly (MySQL,
Linux, nginx, AWS) please drop an email to albert@resimit.com

------
clehman2014
Raleigh/Durham, NC - Zift Solutions

* Senior Software Engineer: [http://www.ziftsolutions.com/careers/senior-software-enginee...](http://www.ziftsolutions.com/careers/senior-software-enginee..). We're a small team of 5 devs doing some exciting things, looking to add a few new members. Technologies we use: AngularJS, Bootstrap, Apache Cordova, Spring MVC based REST services, Hibernate. Everything hosted in AWS.

* Other positions as well: see all listings at [http://www.ziftsolutions.com/careers/](http://www.ziftsolutions.com/careers/)

Apply to the email address on the job listing. Mention Hacker News.

------
AndreLG
UBER ([https://www.uber.com/](https://www.uber.com/)) Backend Engineer-
Python- San Francisco, CA

Do you want to write code code that actually enhances people’s lives? You will
be right at home at Uber. Our back-end infrastructure deals with a wide
breadth of business logic: fare calculation, geographical and product
configuration, push and SMS notifications, payment transactions, fraud
prevention, etc. We’re constantly learning how to better adapt it to our
rapidly evolving business environment while scaling out massively.

Full listing here: [http://grnh.se/ke7ria](http://grnh.se/ke7ria)

------
spooneybarger
Company: TheLadders ([http://www.theladders.com](http://www.theladders.com))

Location: New York, NY

Postion: Full-time on-site software engineer

TheLadders' mission is to match people with the jobs that are right for them.
In order to do that we need a strong engineering team.

Currently we are looking for a software engineer to join our Platform
Engineering Team. This team is responsible for developing and maintaining the
software and systems that power our websites, mobile applications, and
marketing.

A few things about us:

* We try to use the right tool for the right job; maybe a shell script, maybe multiple Storm topologies communicating via RabbitMQ and reading data from internal web services. And while we have found some tools that work, we're always willing to incorporate new ones if they give us a new way of tackling a problem.

* We know that engineering is all about understanding tradeoffs, not applying the same solution over and over again to every problem.

* Sometimes we get to work with fun new tools (Scala, Clojure, Storm, Elastic Search), sometimes we work with old standards (Java, Python, Bash). Sometimes we write cool new code, sometimes we are on call dealing with a production issue.

* We think pushing code into production is only the beginning of our job. We are responsible for what we put out in the world, including monitoring and maintainence.

A few things about you:

* You're an engineer, but you know how to think like an operations person.

* You cut your teeth in open source software, and know how to find documentation, read the source, ask for help, and report a bug.

* You're excited about glamorous work, but you're willing to sometimes do shit work, because in the end that's part of being a team: spreading the shit work around.

If this sounds interesting and you think you'd be a good match, or if you're
interested in learning the skills to become a good match, please get in touch
with Sean Allen (sallen@theladders.com).

------
grammr
PipelineDB (YC W14)

We are on a mission to build a new type of database for a modern world in
which information is constantly moving, and moving fast. PipelineDB runs SQL
queries continuously on large volumes of streaming data, giving companies the
capability to easily develop scalable, realtime applications and services
using only a familiar SQL interface. No application code is required.

This inherently involves solving a lot of big problems, many of which are
novel. We’re looking for creative engineers who appreciate the value and
freedom of choosing their own projects, approaches, and working with other top
talent in a low distraction, streamlined work environment in our new SOMA
office.

We are well funded by top investors including SV Angel, Susa Ventures, Data
Collective, Paul Buchheit, and more.

If you’ve been waiting for an opportunity like this, please send your resume
and a quick blurb about yourself to jobs@pipelinedb.com. We're hiring for two
positions:

1) Software Engineer - San Francisco, CA

Requirements:

* Bachelor's degree or higher in CS or related field

* You've worked with large C/C++ systems in a Linux environment

* Strong system-level debugging skills

* Strong understanding of how performant storage systems work

Bonus points:

* Experience with/contributions to PostgreSQL, Storm, Kafka, Samza, Kinesis, or Esper

* Experience with database internals

* Experience building distributed systems

* Experience building realtime systems

Compensation:

$90k - $120k + 2% - 4% equity

\--

2) Frontend Engineer - San Francisco, CA

Requirements:

* Strong design sense (please send us a link to your portfolio/work if possible)

* Experience with a framework such as Django or Rails

* Strong HTML, CSS, and JavaScript skills

* Ability to implement your vision effectively

Bonus points:

* Bachelor's degree or higher in CS or related field

* Experience with databases

* Experience with monitoring/operations/admin software

Compensation:

$80k - $110k + 1% - 3% equity

\--

jobs@pipelinedb.com

------
a_bergie
SnapEngage - [http://snapengage.com](http://snapengage.com) \- Front-End/UX
Software Engineer - Berlin, Germany or Boulder, CO

SnapEngage is a fast growing live chat solution for the web. We are an
Internet startup (TechStars Boulder S09) with offices in Boulder, Colorado,
USA and Berlin, Germany where everybody has a huge stake in the company’s
success. We are customer funded and profitable. We’re committed to creating
products that make peoples’ lives better and changing the way companies
interact with their customers.

[http://snapengage.com/front-end-and-ux-software-
engineer/](http://snapengage.com/front-end-and-ux-software-engineer/)

What you'll do:

    
    
      * Create beautiful UI with millions of daily views on mobile and desktop
      * Lead UI/UX projects 
      * Research and promote new technologies to help improve our development processes
      * Contribute ideas to improve our service and software
      * Maintain and improve existing functionality
      * Spend a few hours a week chatting with customers
      * Participate in daily stand-up meetings with our global team
    

Your skills:

    
    
      * Wizardly UI design skills and able to implement them in JavaScript, HTML and CSS
      * Mastery of JavaScript frameworks like Backbone, Underscore, D3
      * Excellent written communication skills in English, other languages a plus
      * Ability to write clean, efficient code
      * Quick learner, team player, positive attitude
      * Experience with Google AppEngine, GWT, Eclipse is a plus
      * Allowed to work in Germany (EU citizen or work visa holder)
    

Awesome benefits of working at SnapEngage:

    
    
      * Work from home part of the week
      * Gain-share plan
      * Yearly team building trip to exotic locations
      * Opportunity to make great ideas come to life
      * Work with an awesome multicultural team
    

Check out our Jobs page for other positions too -
[http://snapengage.com/jobs](http://snapengage.com/jobs)

Come chat with us at [http://snapengage.com](http://snapengage.com) if you're
interested!

------
mixmastamyk
Senior Java Database Scalability Engineer - Weta Digital, Wellington, NZ

Imagine 50,000 Orcs beating at the door of your database app! That's the
challenge you'll get at Weta Digital.

We're looking for a top developer to scale our Render Queue and Asset Tracking
applications to the next level. Requirement:

1\. Demonstrated ability to scale database applications using Java frameworks!

Details found below:

[http://www.wetafx.co.nz/jobs#Senior%20Java%20Developer](http://www.wetafx.co.nz/jobs#Senior%20Java%20Developer)

Highlights: Java, Spring, Postgres, MySQL, Linux Performance tweaking

Additional bonus items:

* Experience with Apache Thrift or Protocol Buffers for communication.

* Knowledge of porting from MySQL.

* Python, shell scripting, C++, git

* Familiarity with throttling erratic or demanding clients, both scripted and in-the flesh. ;)

* Must be willing to move to beautiful New Zealand for about a year. Yes, there's a reloc package and team to help you get settled.

If you've been living in the Bay Area or other big city such as LA, NY, or
London, you'll be happy to hear that for the price of a studio apartment there
you'll be able to rent a three bedroom house with yard here, possibly with
ocean or bay views.

More perks:

* Monday continental breakfast, everyday organic fruits & veggies, espresso, dinner when on overtime, and "Beer o'clock" happy-hour on Friday.

* Beautiful scenery in every direction for weekend trips.

* Good to great schools and healthcare.

* Credit on future films you can probably guess the names of.

And fair warning, as nowhere is perfect:

* Winters are cold and windy in Wellington, but it keeps things interesting.

* All employees are contractors and paid by the hour, 50 hrs is typical but up to you.

* Lots of legacy software and procedures after 20 years in business-- we'll need your help to update them.

* Occasionally noisy but fun office environment (think Nerf bullets).

Please apply at the link above. If you'd like to reply here, I'll confirm that
your resume makes it through HR.

_____________________________________________________

------
keithcircleup
San Francisco / Remote ok - Sr. Software Engineer @CircleUp

[https://circleup.com/jobs/senior-engineer/](https://circleup.com/jobs/senior-
engineer/)

Backed by Google Ventures and other prominent VC's. The team at CircleUp is
building a new kind of investment platform that is changing how entrepreneurs
all across the country build their businesses.

Our tech stack is Python/Django/MySQL on the backend (we're starting to get
some pretty amazing results with Machine Learning in Python as well) and
Javascript/jQuery & SASS on the Frontend (we're experimenting with AngularJS
there).

------
joshcrowder
Serious Fox - www.seriousfox.co.uk, London (Remote OK)

Serious Fox is a Design & Development boutique based in Shoreditch, London. We
deliver web and mobile applications for clients of all sizes from small
startups to large corporations.

We're currently looking for designers and front end developers to work on some
amazing projects if you're interested in these types of things you'll love it
here :)

About us We're a small team of 6 founded in 2009 we're bootstrapped and proud!
We cherry pick our clients and projects so everyone is happy and know one is
stretched too thin.

If you're interested in finding out more drop me a line

Josh - josh@seriousfox.co.uk

------
a_w_king
We’re a YC company building financial services tools. We're already cash-flow
positive, and laptops, and office snacks, and etc. and so forth. and general
good things. Here's what's awesome: we have non-technical customers paying us
for an online tool. Everyday, our clients call and email to say that we're
making them happy. And that feels great.

But there's one problem: parts of our product are a little bit ugly and a
little bit confusing. We're rapidly adding new features, and we're quickly
outpacing our design capabilities. In short, it’s time to hire a UX/UI
designer.

Our clients use our product for hours at a time. This is their tool for
getting their jobs done. It is their workflow. We want it to beautiful and
intuitive. It should be easy for a new client to learn, while at the same
time, it should make power users feel like they’re flying through their day.

You must have experience with The Struggle of Application Design. And frankly,
you should enjoy this struggle, because it’s hard to get things right, but
really rewarding when you do.

What would your first day on the job be like? Well, we’ve got a product live
right now that processes several hundred orders per day. You now own the
design and you will be responsible for improving it. Changes could be simple,
like, ‘make this button blue’ or it could be more elaborate like, ‘add
tooltips and a new customer tutorial,’ or maybe you might want to redesign
aspects of the site from scratch. Ideally, within a couple weeks, clients
should be telling us that they’ve noticed small, nice design improvements.

List of Responsibilities: - Design - Usability and Utility are more important
(at the moment) than purely visual appeal. As a team, we frequently meet with
our clients to learn how they’re using the product. A good candidate for this
role will be able to speak to users and feel out their feelings.

List of Skills: - UI/UX design experience - Responsive design experience (a
lot of our clients access our site on their phones) - HTML/CSS is great. At
the moment, we’re using a lot of Bootstrap. Pixel perfect designs are not
(yet) crucial; usability is paramount.

We’re in San Francisco on a trolley-filled street in Union Square. We’re small
(3 in-office employees) and we’re still building a culture. If you have ideas
for how to build a blissed-out company, we’re all ears. Thinking of moving to
San Francisco, but not yet ready to commit? Talk to us.

Send an email to fintechw14@gmail.com telling us about yourself. Include a
resume and a portfolio if possible.

------
grdeken
Grapevine, Boston, MA.
[http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com)

We're a profitable, seed funded, fast-growing MassChallenge finalist looking
for a lead designer to join our team.

Grapevine brings advocates and brands together to execute large-scale
marketing campaigns through a powerful end-to-end marketing & audience
analytics platform. Hundreds of brands rely on Grapevine to create compelling,
trustworthy, and original content reaching millions of engaged consumers every
day.

[http://bit.ly/grapevine-designer](http://bit.ly/grapevine-designer)

------
bkanber
PHP API and/or WordPress devs!

We’re Tidal Labs, (NYC-based but remote OK), a 15-person tech startup building
great tools to help brands and publishers connect organically with their fans,
whether their fans are expert bloggers or casual readers.

We’re looking for 1) a modern PHP API engineer to work with Slim, Doctrine,
and millions of pieces of content. Also 2) a seasoned WordPress developer to
lead the charge on our Client Professional Services division.

We move fast, build lots of stuff, have dozens of great clients, are pretty
experimental, and are serious about production quality as well as work/life
balance.

Email me at php@tid.al if you’re interested!

------
afjohansson
Crowd Vision Ltd - London, UK

Analytics Developer

\-- Job Description --

Crowd Vision Ltd is a small, fast-growing, software company based in North
Greenwich, London. Our video analytics software enables clients to measure and
analyse the flows or people and crowding in busy locations, such as airports
and events. We are expanding our team and are looking for someone with an
intuitive understanding of data and analytics, and the skills to develop
analytical algorithmic elements for integration into our core product.

You must have an intuitive feel for data and analytics and experience of
writing analytical algorithms. You will be an enthusiastic and delivery-
focused person, and relish the opportunity to contribute very directly to
building a successful business by working in a small, high quality and diverse
team.

\-- Skills & Requirements --

Essential:

\- Programming: C++ with a focus on algorithms, data structures and data
processing \- Scripting: Proficiency in at least one scripting language to
quickly automate simple tasks \- Analytics: Data analysis; plotting;
statistics; algorithms \- Databases and data structures: SQL (preferably
MySQL); XML \- Environments: Linux (Ubuntu) - both native and virtualised
(VMware)

Desirable:

\- Image/video processing \- Big Data analytics: Experience working with real-
time noisy sensor data (e.g. from video analytics) \- Web frameworks
development

\-- About Crowd Vision Ltd --

Crowd Vision Ltd is a pioneer of live crowd analytics. Our mission is to
provide live, actionable and predictive insights into pedestrian and crowd
behaviour. CrowdVision video analytics software is currently used to measure
passenger flows and queuing in airports to optimise airport operations and
improve customer experience. It is also used by event operators to assure
public safety and optimise event delivery. The company is also an active
participant in the maturing Smart Cities scene.

To apply: [http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/61427/analytics-
develo...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/61427/analytics-developer-
crowd-vision-ltd)

------
df07
Stack Exchange (Stack Overflow) - Remote!

Full Stack Web Developer: [https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/34229/full-
stack-web-...](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/34229/full-stack-web-
developer-stack-exchange)

Site Reliability Engineer, Networking (sysadmin):
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/47588/site-
reliabilit...](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/47588/site-reliability-
engineer-networking-stack-exchange)

[http://stackexchange.com/work-here](http://stackexchange.com/work-here)

------
mokit
Leuven, Belgium, Europe.

wieni.be > websites for cool clients livingconcert.com > Airbnb for concerts
in your house

2X PHP DEVELOPER (JUNIOR OR SENIOR LEVEL) You're a pimp in PHP, MySQL,
Javascript, Drupal, Symfony or Backbone You build smart & powerful internet
applications You work in GIT You get a fulltime job & a lot of oppurtunites

2X FRONTEND DEVELOPER (JUNIOR OR SENIOR LEVEL) You write SASS, CSS3, HTML5 &
Javascript You're focussed on UX, performance & creativity You work in GIT You
build rich internet applications within an awesome frontend team You get a
fulltime job & a lot of oppurtunites

------
andylei
Software Engineer at Addepar: Mountain View, CA and New York, NY; Full time

We are engineers rebuilding the infrastructure that powers global finance.
Current technology in the space is so broken and opaque, it empowers scandals
like Bernie Madoff to go on for a decade while $64 billion vanishes from the
economy. We're building a platform around transparency and connectedness to
encourage responsibility and reward good decision making.

Addepar is an engineering led company that’s designed our perks around
enabling great technologist to build. Join us: careers.addepar.com Or email
careers [at] Addepar [dot] com

------
splitrocket
Significance Labs - Brooklyn, NY -

[http://significancelabs.org/](http://significancelabs.org/)

We at Significance Labs believe that technology can help to solve real
problems for low income Americans and we are looking for excellent engineers
to help us in our mission. Significance Labs is a not-for-profit socially
conscious tech incubator in the heart of Brooklyn, focusing on bringing the
lean startup methodology to the world of charity.

We are looking for a handful of excellent, experienced full stack engineers
who want to do more with their talents: take on a project that really matters,
something that leverages the power of technology to help make the world a
better place. To that end, we are offering a ten week residency, beginning in
June, at our office in downtown Brooklyn, working with some of the best people
in the business, experts in the field, academics, designers and technologists
to tackle some of the real problems of poverty.

You will be working with our fellows (
[http://significancelabs.org/solve/](http://significancelabs.org/solve/) ) in
small teams, developing an app from scratch, with direct feedback from the
very communities we are trying to help. This isn't a hackathon where your code
gets left in the dustbin sunday night: we are going to be building projects
that will continue to make a real difference long after the summer is over.

What you’ll get * Co-Working space in downtown Brooklyn * Expert engineers,
entrepreneurs, UI and UX people as mentors * Local collegiate interns as
dedicated as you * At the end of the cycle, we will do a demo day with VC’s,
foundations, government organizations, etc. to help take the product and team
to the next level. * An honorarium to pay your rent and bills. You are a
talented engineer, and could work anywhere: Why join us?

This is an opportunity to build a greenfield project that really matters,
something that leverages the power of technology to help make the world a
better place. This is your chance to be the CTO of a social enterprise, level
up your skills, and work with some of the best people in the business solving
some of the most important problems of our time.

This isn’t just another gig, nor is it your friend’s crazy idea about how to
disrupt some market... This is about changing the world for the better.

If this sounds like something you’d be interested in, you can find out more
and apply here:
[http://significancelabs.org/hackers](http://significancelabs.org/hackers)

------
meifamous
Famo.us | Full Time | SoMa, San Francisco | Hiring for Engineer & Product
Marketing Managers

Not yet listed: we are hiring engineering leads and head of cloud services,
platform, and product. If you don't see something that fits please email
hiring(at)famo.us

[https://jobs.lever.co/famo.us?lever-
source=hackernews](https://jobs.lever.co/famo.us?lever-source=hackernews)

www.famo.us

We are reinventing web apps from first principles.

Front-end: if physics, UI, 3D modeling is your thing, give us a look.

Back-end: if tooling, performance testing, CI and code releasing, distribution
is your thing, give us a look.

------
murtza
Marketo ([http://www.marketo.com/](http://www.marketo.com/))

Locations: San Mateo, Portland, Atlanta, Tel Aviv, Dublin

Background: Marketo provides easy-to-use, powerful and complete marketing
software that propels fast-growing small companies and global enterprises,
turning marketing from a cost center into a revenue driver.

Roles: Software Engineer, Solutions Consultant, Product Manager, Account
Executive

Apply: [http://jobvite.com/m?3a2usgwT](http://jobvite.com/m?3a2usgwT)

=========================================

Any questions? Please email me at hi@murtza.org.

------
alexkinch
Ziron - Junior Linux Systems Administrator (Office based), near Oxford, UK

Ziron is building a new generation of telecommunications operator, where APIs
are at the heart of the service – and not just an afterthought.

As part of our rapid expansion we’re looking for a Junior Linux Systems
Administrator to help expand our team at our Oxfordshire (UK) office, based in
a beautiful listed former milking shed on a farm just outside Bicester.

Reporting to the CTO and working as part of a team based in the UK, US and
Australia, you’ll be primarily responsible for monitoring, supporting and
developing the company’s Linux-based voice and messaging platform. You’ll also
be expected to assist with customer support enquiries, plus help diagnose and
resolve any issues relating to third party suppliers.

You’ll need to have:

Good working knowledge of Linux (Centos)

Good working knowledge of MySQL

Experience of supporting web applications (PHP)

Bonus points if you have:

Knowledge of REST APIs Used JIRA, Confluence, Zendesk before Incident and
problem management experience Basic IP networking knowledge Previous
experience working in a customer support role Experience of noSQL technologies
(e.g. Redis, MongoDB) Experience of FreeSWITCH, Kamailio, Kannel Understand
any of the following: SIP, RTP, RTMP, WEBRTC, SMPP, SS7, SIGTRAN, ISUP, MAP
Know how to use Git Don’t mind the occasional out of hours / weekend work

What we’ll give you in return:

A competitive salary with regular reviews 28 days paid holiday (inclusive of
public holidays) A shiny new Macbook Air Fast-track career advancement
Healthcare and company pension Free snacks and drinks A Fitbit and company
contribution to gym/fitness centre membership to balance up those free snacks
and drinks The chance to be part of a fast growing team in an exciting
environment

* Please ensure you have the right to work in the UK before applying. Sorry, no sponsorship or relocation package *

Interested? Please email your CV and a covering note to jobs@ziron.com or
visit
[https://ziron.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk08qj/](https://ziron.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk08qj/)
to apply

------
simonswords82
Hey,

We're looking for a full time C# .Net developer to work on our snazzy HR app
[http://www.staffsquared.com](http://www.staffsquared.com)

You can find the job description here:
[https://docs.google.com/a/atlascs.co.uk/document/d/18eK0mqg7...](https://docs.google.com/a/atlascs.co.uk/document/d/18eK0mqg7mZTaxD8xwHdZzqApAkb-
CXJWavpnKGbG1EM/edit)

We're located just outside of London in Essex, United Kingdom.

If you're interested, just drop me a line on simon@staffsquared.com

------
koblas
Tubular Labs - Mountain View

Tubular is the only video marketing platform that provides insights based on
the individual behavior of over 150 million viewers.

[http://tubularlabs.com/](http://tubularlabs.com/)

We're hiring engineers and in particular engineers to work on the following
stack

* Angular JS * Python * Cassandra * MySQL * ElasticSearch

We collect millions of data points daily and need everything from Data
Engineers to Frontend Engineers to help our customers understand their
audience.

If interested drop me email or apply via our jobs page david@tubularlabs.com

------
snowmaker
Scribd (YC '06), San Francisco - VISA, FULL-TIME, and INTERN are all welcome

Scribd ("Netflix for eBooks", top 100 website, 50 people) is hiring talented
hackers of all kinds to help us build the library of the 21st century.

We've hired EIGHT full-time people and TONS of interns from these "Who is
Hiring" threads ... it really works!

We're looking for people who want to work with:

* Ruby on Rails (we're the #2 largest rails site, after Twitter)

* Javascript (well, we use Coffeescript)

* iOS OR Android (we're a top 10 eBook app with more reviews than Wikipedia, with a tiny mobile team)

* Machine Learning / data mining / recommendations - think Netflix prize, but for books!

* Product manager and design (UI or UX) roles too

* Internships: junior standing or above for all areas of engineering. We hire several interns every summer and year-round.

That said, we care way more about your personality and general hacking skills
then what languages you've used so far, so if you haven't used these but want
to break into mobile or web development, this could be a good opportunity for
you. We've hired people from these threads with everywhere from 0 to 10 years
of experience.

We're profitable, very well funded and have a really fun office environment
(go-karts + a rock climbing wall!). Scribd alumni have gone on to found 4
other YCombinator companies, more than from any other startup. We think this
says something about the kind of people that we like to hire, and we love
hiring people with entrepreneur and startup ambitions. We are also always
looking for international people interested in moving to the US and can help
you secure a visa.

You can read more about our "Netflix for Books" service here
[http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz](http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz) or check out our tech blog at
[http://coding.scribd.com](http://coding.scribd.com)

More info is at [http://www.scribd.com/jobs](http://www.scribd.com/jobs), but
as a HN user, feel free to apply directly by emailing me at jared at
scribd.com.

------
kola
Blueshift - [http://getblueshift.com/](http://getblueshift.com/) \- San
Francisco, CA - fulltime, VISA-transfers OK

We are an early-stage startup focused on improving customer engagement through
data science.

We are looking for: * Full-stack engineer (Ruby on Rails) * Data scientist &
Machine Learning expert

We offer competitive salaries and early-stage equity. You can learn more about
our jobs here: [http://getblueshift.com/jobs](http://getblueshift.com/jobs)

------
_br
BloomReach - Mountain View, California

H1B, Intern, Full-time all welcome!

Apply at [http://bloomreach.com/careers](http://bloomreach.com/careers) or
send an email to dGFsZW50QGJsb29tcmVhY2guY29t and mention Hacker News.

BloomReach helps online businesses get their high quality and relevant content
found by their consumers. Our big data marketing applications deliver
personalized discovery to visitors between devices and across channels. Our
services just came in #9 in this year's Entrepreneur's 100 Brilliant
Companies:
[http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/233887](http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/233887)

Check them out at [http://bloomreach.com/what-we-
do/](http://bloomreach.com/what-we-do/)

We have open positions in Engineering (we could definitely use a few more
Frontend Engineers), Data Science, Sales, Marketing, Finance, and Product and
Engagement Management. If you don't find a position that interests you, fill
out a generic application and let us know what you want to work on- we're just
looking for smart, talented people to help us continue making BloomReach an
amazing place to work.

For engineering positions, if you can also send at least one cool piece of
code, or a link to something you’ve built, or a hack that you’re proud of,
we’d love to see it!

~~~
koddsson
What's with that email?

~~~
codezero
it's encoded, decode it :)

------
aldobriano
Yiftee - Menlo Park, CA

We're hiring AngularJS Developers! Learn more here:-
[http://yiftee.com/YifteeJobDescFrontEndEngineer.pdf](http://yiftee.com/YifteeJobDescFrontEndEngineer.pdf)

We're a series A backed startup, disrupting the $110b gift card market. We are
looking for a front end developer to join our engineering team.

This is a full time position located at the Yiftee headquarters in Menlo Park,
CA, walking distance from the Caltrain station. Compensation includes stock
and salary.

------
rhc2104
Dropbox - San Francisco, CA & New York, NY

We're working on a lot of interesting stuff.

Here is the Glassdoor page for Dropbox:
[http://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-Dropbox-
EI_IE41...](http://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-Dropbox-
EI_IE415350.11,18.htm)

[https://www.dropbox.com/jobs](https://www.dropbox.com/jobs)

If you would like to apply, send me an email at ronald@dropbox.com. Please
include your resume and what position you are applying for.

------
jordo37
Perfect Audience (Part of Marin Software) San Francisco, CA

Looking for Fullstack Web Engineers, High Performance Java Engineers (up to
100,000 requests a second), Front End Developers and Dev Ops Engineers:

[http://www.perfectaudience.com/jobs/](http://www.perfectaudience.com/jobs/)

We are a former YC startup that joined up with one of the big players in our
space (digital advertising) to take our cool ideas and scale them up for huge
companies and huge amounts of data. Come check us out!

------
AnSavvides
London, UK - EDITD
[http://editd.com/jobs/engineering/](http://editd.com/jobs/engineering/) or
email jobs@editd.com

Data science, DevOps, Engineering. Python & JavaScript primarily.

We've got a great team made up of some really clever people, doing important
things for the fourth biggest industry in the world (fashion), helping them
reduce waste and be more efficient.

We have a beautiful web app, used every day by hundreds of people at ASOS,
Gilt Groupe, Target, Gap and more.

------
RossM
Eventstagram ([http://eventstagr.am/](http://eventstagr.am/)) - Full time,
London UK - Project Manager

Eventstagram builds real-time Instagram and Twitter slideshows for events of
all sizes. We work with a number of notable clients including Ferrari, Nike,
Microsoft and The O2 Arena; we're based in one of the most exciting workspaces
in London.

We're looking for an experienced, organised project manager to help focus our
development team's efforts, keep the clients up-to-date and help plan our
long-term development.

Responsibilities:

\- Holding daily development meetings, preferably using agile project
management, \- Managing the task workflow by scheduling in developers and
designers to projects, \- Account management, \- Managing bugs by creating a
system for finding, reporting, filtering, reproducing, prioritising and
writing up bugs, \- Managing feature requests by assessing, scheduling and
checking they meet expectations, \- Product Management, scoping out new
features through an understanding of the market; competition, product
positioning and usability.

If interested, you can read more on our blog or drop us an email at
info@eventstagr.am

[http://blog.eventstagr.am/2014/05/were-hiring-
aspirational-p...](http://blog.eventstagr.am/2014/05/were-hiring-aspirational-
projectproduct-manager/)

------
scottluptowski
Handybook - [http://www.handybook.com](http://www.handybook.com) \- New York
City

Handybook is the easiest way to book home cleaning and home services. At
Handybook we're empowering real people to improve their lives while disrupting
the home services industry.

We're looking for:

* Full Stack Engineers - AWS, Rails, Redis, Sidekiq and MySQL on the backend. Transitioning the front end to Angular.

* Android Developers

[http://www.handybook.com/jobs](http://www.handybook.com/jobs)

------
bentlegen
Shape Security – Mountain View, CA

If you're bored of writing CRUD apps, we're solving very difficult problems in
the web security space.

Shape is roughly 90 people, has $66 million in funding from Google Ventures,
Kleiner Perkins, Venrock, and others. Our team has worked on web browsers,
networking hardware, some of the web's largest web apps, and other exciting
projects.

More information here:
[http://www.shapesecurity.com/jobs/](http://www.shapesecurity.com/jobs/)

------
jakestein
RJMetrics - Philadelphia, PA
[http://rjmetrics.com/jobs](http://rjmetrics.com/jobs)

We're hiring for software engineers, devops, analysts, designers, business
development, sales, and account management. Some more about us:

At RJMetrics, we inspire and empower data-driven people with powerful hosted
software. Hundreds of high-growth e-commerce and software as a service
businesses use our analytics platform to collaborate and make smarter
decisions using data. RJMetrics is backed by some of the most successful
technology investors in New York and Silicon Valley, but we are Philly born
and raised. We are located in the heart of Center City Philadelphia in
convenient proximity to all major rail lines.

We are a growing team tackling big problems: \- We want to transform large
datasets more efficiently \- We want to push the envelope of possibility for
in-browser data visualizations \- We want to make complex data questions easy
for anyone to understand \- While we currently work with tools like PHP,
Clojure, AngularJS, MySQL and Hadoop, we are looking for candidates who can
identify the best tools for a given job and quickly adapt. Prior experience
with these technologies is not a requirement.

The life and responsibilities of an RJMetrics developer include: \- Source
control using git \- Continuous integration and deployment via our one-click
build-and-deploy system \- Milestone and issue tracking with github and Trello
\- A commitment to preventing tech debt and tackling the root causes of issues
\- Comfortable working conditions and access to the best tools money can buy

------
meaydinli
Android Developer, Chicago (downtown), H1B sponsorship available for the right
candidate.

We are looking for new teammates who will join the existing Android team to
design and develop native Android applications for our clients, paving the way
for the much needed technological advancements in the entertainment industry.
Our client roster includes the biggest names such xFinity, Paramount and
others. Your every contribution will impact hundreds of thousands of people
around the globe. Content Direct has a very laid back personality, with a
touch of startup culture while having the stability and the backing of a large
enterprise.

\- 3+ years of Java and Eclipse IDE experience \- 1+ years of experience with
the Android SDK preferred \- Experience building apps that communicate with
RESTful services \- Experience in Object-Oriented Design, Data Structures,
Algorithm Design, Problem Solving, Complexity Analysis and Debugging \-
Experience in building and maintaining automated build and deployment
processes preferred \- Roku and Smart TV development experience preferred

* Find more about us at [http://contentdirect.csgi.com/us/careers.html](http://contentdirect.csgi.com/us/careers.html) * Send us an email at tara.taft@csgi.com and you will be put in touch with our engineers!

------
calebleiker
[Kansas City, MO]

Cerner Corp., a globally recognized innovator in the health care IT space
(ranked #13 on the Most Innovative Companies list by Forbes).

Cerner is hiring a Software Architect for our Cloud Imaging Platform Dev team
in Kansas City, MO. This is a technical leadership role that will lead the
architecture and further development of Cerner's radiology solutions,
specifically the Picture Archiving and Communications System (PACS). Below is
a checklist of the skills we're looking for and that are required of you to be
considered.

> Java programming wizardry (C++ wizards also considered, but only in addition
> to Java) > Experience developing for (not just on) the Eclipse platform
> (bonus points for experience with other RCP platforms like NetBeans, etc.) >
> Experience creating GUIs; ideally you have experience using 3D graphics
> methods to project three-dimensional UI objects > Strong mathematical
> education and/or ability to understand complex mathematical concepts as
> related to three-dimensional rending of digital images

Apply here: [http://bit.ly/1n8ibQy](http://bit.ly/1n8ibQy)

Read & learn more about Cerner Engineering on our blog, Engineering Health:
[http://engineering.cerner.com/](http://engineering.cerner.com/)

------
bkwyman
Pinnacle Entertainment Group, Las Vegas, NV.

A young, growing, high-energy casino group seeks a quantitative and critical
thinker to join as a (possibly Sr.) Analyst. You will work with customer data
to help make strategic business decisions/recommendations related both to our
casino floors and to our direct mail marketing program.

Your work will have a direct impact on our bottom line. Think: "Moneyball"
meets marketing. If you get excited by data, prediction, inference, and Las
Vegas, this is probably a good fit for you.

Official job posting at:
[https://www.hrapply.com/pnkinc/AppJobView.jsp?link=46072](https://www.hrapply.com/pnkinc/AppJobView.jsp?link=46072)

I would prefer someone with a few years of analytics/data experience, but if
you are good with SQL, have a quantitative degree (preferably math/cs, but
this is negotiable -- we have some really good folks with econ backgrounds),
and can demonstrate that you're a smart and quick-thinking data geek, I'd love
to chat with you.

There is room for growth within the company, and I'm really excited about
where our group is headed. We're automating and standardizing processes and
reporting, building predictive models, developing test methodology and
analyses, and becoming a key and highly visible business partner to many
groups throughout the company.

Resumes/inquiries to brian <dot> <last five letters of my username> at PNKMAIL
<dot> com

Sorry, no intern, no remote, and no H1B for the time being.

------
danielha
Disqus - [http://disqus.com](http://disqus.com) \- San Francisco, CA

We're actively hiring for Frontend, Backend, DevOps, Data Infrastructure, Data
Mining, and Data Analyst.

APPLY HERE: [http://grnh.se/0vy62q](http://grnh.se/0vy62q)

\---

WHAT IS DISQUS?

Disqus is a free service that enables great online communities. As the web’s
most popular discussion system, Disqus is used by 3 million websites that
cover pretty much any topic imaginable. Our magic is in connecting people to
stuff worth talking about.

WHO WE ARE

Disqus is a fast-growing team making a big impact. We’re a group of hackers
and tech geeks who love the web and believe that better communities will make
an even better web. We believe in amazing user experiences, well-designed
code, and fast, iterative development.

We go above and beyond when it comes to thinking outside of the box to solve
problems creatively. We're driven to learn and implement new technologies, and
figure out how to build them to accommodate our massive scale.

Are you up for the challenge of building an application that supports over 1
billion unique visits per month, 50,000+ requests per second, and 4MM active
concurrent connections to our realtime stream? Then join us.

We love what we do, and we love the team we’ve built:
[http://disqus.com/about](http://disqus.com/about).

------
silverthorn
SF [not remote] - Angaza -
[http://www.angazadesign.com/](http://www.angazadesign.com/)

Angaza is tackling both global poverty and climate change through a single
focus: building a new energy economy for the billion+ people in off-grid
markets. These markets are leapfrogging conventional centralized energy
generation, becoming the center of development for the distributed renewable
systems that will replace it. Software for integrated metering, finance, and
payments makes this development possible.

Angaza is hiring a software engineer to join our team in San Francisco. Your
challenges may include extending and scaling our backend platform for payments
and analytics; taking our HTML5+JS frontend to the next level; designing
synchronization protocols for highly constrained channels; squeezing DSP code
into fewer bytes than this paragraph; and traveling occasionally to field
sites across the world.

If hired, you will become part of a small team creating a new approach to
energy in emerging markets. You will receive both a salary and an equity stake
in the company. See [http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/software-
engineer/](http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/software-engineer/) and contact us
at careers@angazadesign.com.

------
maramartin
SF - DATABASE SUPPORT ENGINEER & SOFTWARE ENGINEER - MONGOLAB - FULL TIME

Database Support Engineer

We are looking for a Database Support Engineer to join our support engineering
team to focus on ensuring each database in our fleet of over 100,000 is fast
and scaling properly.

In this role you will work on challenging performance-tuning cases and will
support our users by learning the way their applications are using MongoDB in
order to make indexing, data modeling, and/or platform sizing and
configuration recommendations.

As you advance, you will have opportunities to automate and productize
performance diagnostic techniques and best-practices. Check out our open-
source tool Dex, which can automatically recommend the correct indexes for
slow queries.

In this role, you’ll be exposed to every major cloud provider and
infrastructure technology. We currently run on Amazon, Google Cloud Platform,
Joyent, Rackspace, and Microsoft Azure and have integrated with all of the
major Platform-as-a-Service providers (Heroku et al.).

In addition to checking out our website
([https://mongolab.com/welcome/](https://mongolab.com/welcome/)), you should
look at our open-source tools ([http://mongolab.org/](http://mongolab.org/))
and our blog ([http://blog.mongolab.com/](http://blog.mongolab.com/)).

APPLY VIA:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/745](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/745)

Software Engineer

We are looking for a Software Engineer who will join us in scaling MongoLab
from managing well over 100,000 databases to managing millions of databases at
ever-increasing levels of complexity.

As our newest team member you’ll be exposed to every major cloud provider and
infrastructure technology. We currently run on Amazon, Google Cloud Platform,
Joyent, Rackspace, and Microsoft Azure and have integrated with all of the
major Platform-as-a-Service providers (Heroku et al.).

You'll become an expert in MongoDB, cloud automation, and MongoLab's suite of
automation tools (some of which we open-source), and you’ll use your passion
for finding solutions with the best tools for problems developers face in our
community.

We’re building these tools with Python, Java, JavaScript, Node.js, MongoDB (of
course).

APPLY VIA:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/744](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/744)

------
jimjohnson
Software Developer - useMango Software - London - Full time

We design and build test automation software that enables test engineers to
construct automated business process tests without the need to write code. We
strive to create a highly usable native client UI within a distributed system
using the best technologies and practices that we can find.

Our product is young and rapidly developing and so offers great scope for new
ideas to make a high impact. We develop primarily in C# supplemented with a
significant element of scripting. Development activities encompass WPF UI,
domain modelling, client-server integration, database design and query,
automation APIs and components, DSLs for configuration, reactive programming,
continuous integration, etc.

Our agile team employs SCRUM and has multi-disciplined developers and
experienced testers working co-operatively in a positive, open environment. We
are self-managing and dedicated to continuous improvement in our processes and
outputs.

If you love creating great software, have a solid couple of years' experience,
know .NET and are proficient and interested in learning new technologies then
please get in touch via
[http://usemango.co.uk/about/careers/](http://usemango.co.uk/about/careers/)

------
pzhine

       ___ ___ ___ ___ _ _ _____ 
      | -_| . | . |   | | |     |
      |___|  _|___|_|_|_  |_|_|_|
          |_|         |___|
    

(New York, NY)
[http://www.eponymous.co/careers](http://www.eponymous.co/careers)

Eponym is building a platform for making eyewear and distributing it directly
to customers. We build our own brands, like Classic Specs[1] and extend
existing brands, like Steven Alan Optical[2].

On the back end, our e-commerce API runs Python and MongoDB, with bits of
Celery, nginx and uwsgi. We integrate with UPS, USPS and NetSuite (in fact, we
maintain some open source libraries for doing so [3][4]).

On the front end, our sites run on a tricked-out CodeIgniter app. We're
working on the next generation of the framework in ember.js in the months to
come.

Sound good? Email me! paul@eponymous.co

[1] [http://www.classicspecs.com](http://www.classicspecs.com) [2]
[http://www.stevenalanoptical.com](http://www.stevenalanoptical.com) [3]
[https://github.com/eponymco/netsuite](https://github.com/eponymco/netsuite)
[4]
[https://github.com/eponymco/ClassicUPS](https://github.com/eponymco/ClassicUPS)

------
jcsalterego
Union Metrics - [http://unionmetrics.com](http://unionmetrics.com) \- San
Francisco, CA and Austin, TX

We are a fast-growing, profitable startup building powerful social media
analytics software. Every day our systems process more than 130 million social
events and deliver analytics for thousands of paying customers.

We have two open engineering positions:

=== Data Engineer (Austin, TX) ===

We need an engineer who wants nothing more than to wrangle massive amounts of
data. Do you love to build on top of open source technologies like Hadoop and
Cassandra using hundreds of servers? Do you enjoy working in a polyglot
environment with plenty of variety? If you’re passionate about building the
infrastructure to process, analyze, and store hundreds of millions of events
every day, then we want to talk to you.

Responsibilities:

    
    
        * Implement stream processing pipelines to handle hundreds millions of messages and events daily with Java and Ruby
        * Use open source tools and data stores to analyze and store billions of data points
        * Build workflows to make data accessible to end users
    
    

=== Full Stack Ruby (& Rails) Engineer (Austin, TX) ===

We’re looking for an experienced Ruby (and Rails) engineer who’s passionate
about the craft of building software. If you’re interested in working with a
small team of engineers to build software that not only scales but delivers an
amazing user experience, then we’d love to talk to you.

Responsibilities:

    
    
        * Implement core user-facing functionality in a Ruby on Rails application within a large service oriented architecture
        * Design and build backend services and APIs
        * Integrate with massive analytics systems and data stores
    

You can find more info about these positions at
[https://unionmetrics.com/company/careers](https://unionmetrics.com/company/careers)
and you can find out more about _us_ at
[https://unionmetrics.com/company/about/](https://unionmetrics.com/company/about/)
or email us at jobs@unionmetrics.com.

I'm a member of the engineering team and I'd be happy to answer any questions
about us or the positions: mando@unionmetrics.com

------
TabletHotels
Tablet Hotels - New York, NY

Relocation Assistance; Visa Transfer

Founded in 2000 Tablet is the world's leading award winning source of boutique
hotel experiences (WSJ, NYTimes, Huffington Post). We’ve been profitable since
the first year and are still privately held. Perks and Benefits include: Open
Vacation Policy, Tablet Plus Membership, Personal Travel Budget, “My Way” Days
for Special Projects.

Our engineering team is a group of polyglots and fullstackers who take a unix-
heavy approach to engineering. As one of NYC’s earliest Python platforms we’re
tackling challenges of scalability, search, and integrations on a global
scale. Tablet engineering alums have taken their skills to top five internet
companies and some of the web’s most highly trafficked names.

[[http://www.tablethotels.com/en/careers](http://www.tablethotels.com/en/careers)]
Lead Backend Engineer ; Lead Frontend Engineer ; Backend Engineers ; DevOps
Engineer ; QA Lead

 _Frontend Requirements: HTML CSS /LESS/SASS The more javascript better
(including DOM based and testing frameworks), at least jQuery, Knockout
Experience with Python web frameworks (especially Flask) and templating
engines (especially Jinja2) helpful Experience with Unix command line Command
line Git. Nice to Have: Angular Backend javascript experience with Grunt,
Require.js, Mocha + Chai will be beneficial MySQL

_Backend Requirements: Expertise in any modern programming language (Python,
Ruby, Perl, Scala, etc.) Understanding of Web Services Understanding of SOA
Unix/FreeBSD. Nice to Have: Python experience

------
traff_ss
Lead Developer - Python/Django Briggo Coffee Haus, Austin, TX
[https://briggo.com/web/#about](https://briggo.com/web/#about)

\-- Opportunity:

If you are looking for the opportunity to lead the development of the cloud-
based UI/UX for an exciting start-up that's revolutionizing the coffee
industry then you’ve found the right place! Briggo is revolutionizing the way
that people order coffee (think the Redbox of coffee) and is looking for
someone to lead the development effort for their web, mobile, middleware and
user experience.

\-- Key Responsibilities & Skills

    
    
        Deploy, maintain and support infrastructures of cloud-based, middleware application servers. Experience with Amazon Web Services, especially EC2 and S3 is a plus.
    
        Monitor all production servers, applications and services
    
        5+ years of web related development experience. Lead developer/architecture experience a plus
    
        Must have experience with Python and Django framework
    
        Must have experience creating RESTful API applications. Experience with open source tools like Tastypie are a plus.
    
        Must have experience in designing a database architecture. Knowledge of PostgreSQL is a plus.
    
        Experience with HTML5, CSS3, and JQuery
    
        Experience with JavaScript framework such as Backbone.js, grunt,js, and require.js
    
        Must be proficient in Linux
    
        iOS and/or Android development and deployment experience is a large plus
    
        Experience with Nginx
    
        Knowledge of messaging systems
    
        Puppet, Salt experience a plus
    
        Knowledge of Nagios or other monitoring platforms.
    
        Excellent analytical, problem-solving and technical troubleshooting skills
    
        Strong verbal and written communication skills; ability to remain composed and professional in stressful, high-pressure situations.
    

\-- Required Knowledge & Experience

Degree in Computer Science, MIS, Math, or related fields. At least 5 years of
experience developing successful internet and/or mobile-based products.
Experience utilizing software development processes and tools (eg, source
control, issue tracking, test-driven development, etc). Start-up experience is
strongly preferred. Experience designing software architecture and database
architecture is strongly preferred.

If this sounds interesting, email me at tim.dehne@briggo.com

------
svec
iRobot ([http://www.irobot.com](http://www.irobot.com)) - Bedford, MA (just
outside of Boston, MA)

Looking for great work-life balance at a job where you can say "I can't find
my keyboard under all these robots!" ? Then iRobot might be the place for you.

We blend cutting-edge research and practical engineering to build useful and
affordable robots.

We're looking for smart engineers who are easy to work with. You should
probably think robots are cool, but a robotics background is NOT required. (I
had no robotics background when I started at iRobot.)

iRobot is looking for software engineers and mechanical engineers.

Here are a few of our 20+ job openings:

* Embedded software engineers: We're hiring for "big embedded" (C++, Linux, and big cpus) and "small embedded" (C, bare-metal, small cpus). If you have good OO skills (C++, Java, etc.) but no "embedded" background that's okay too - shoot me an email and we'll chat.

* Software engineers for vision, navigation, and mapping

* Test engineers

* Mechanical engineers

* IT engineers

Check our jobs site for all positions:
[http://www.irobot.com/us/Company/Careers.aspx](http://www.irobot.com/us/Company/Careers.aspx)

Email me directly if you'd like to know more: csvec@irobot.com

PS: We have hired people from these "Who is hiring?" posts, thanks to HN for
this service/forum!

~~~
svec
Let me stress again: you do _NOT_ need _ANY_ robotics experience. I had ZERO
robotics experience when I started here, and I'm not the only one.

If you like software, and would like to learn about robotics, please send me
an email I'll be be happy to talk with you! Thanks!

------
Spoon_Careers
Spoon.net - Full-time Software Engineers - Seattle, WA (Remote possible) -
[http://spoon.net/careers](http://spoon.net/careers)

Founded in 2006, Spoon.net is transforming the world of application delivery.
We are completely employee-owned and love working for ourselves.

Our breakthrough virtualization, streaming, and networking technologies allow
applications of all shapes and sizes to be run instantly, anywhere. Our
products are fundamentally changing the way that software is developed,
packaged, tested, deployed, and managed.

Thousands of organizations employ Spoon to distribute their enterprise
applications; tens of thousands of developers use our cross-browser testing
and automation capabilities; and millions of end users have discovered that
streaming software is faster, safer, and easier than installing.

We build new products as quickly as we can dream them up — and invent the
novel algorithms and technologies needed to translate those visions into
reality.

We're growing rapidly and need to hire full-time engineers, designers, program
managers, business development folks, and more. Check out
[http://spoon.net/careers](http://spoon.net/careers) to learn more about us.

Hope to hear from HN!

------
almsmack
Los Angeles, CA (Santa Monica)

[Full-time/Part-time, on-site, contract]

Full-Stack Rails Developer

We're looking for a full stack Ruby on Rails developer to assist in building
features, performance tuning, and deploying a ticketing/eCommerce related
startup. Candidate will work with existing front-end developer and junior
developers to build features and deploy MVP.

Some things you’ll be responsible for might include: * Build new features *
Integrate third-party analytics tools * Performance tune code * Write tests *
Mentor/teach junior developers * DevOps * Contribute suggestions on how we can
make product better

Requirements Must have Ruby on Rails experience in a production environment.
You’ll be working in the full-stack, but mostly responsible for back-end dev
and deployment into production. DevOps experience a big plus. The ideal
candidate is a Lead Rails Developer looking for contract work, who values a
flexible schedule, an early-stage startup environment, and can teach skills to
new developers. Startup has signed deals with major brands in entertainment
space, equity is available.

To apply for this job, please email help+hn@kernelfilms.com. Include a one
page cover letter, plus your resume in the email. We look forward to hearing
from you!

------
Clairesheng
One of our offices: Shanghai, China We build products at the intersection of
technology around data. Lots of data visualization, big data and
infrastructure. We work with large organizations on challenging problems (the
World Bank, the United Nations, CNN) OR on our own products (mostly developer
tools, things like [http://devo.ps](http://devo.ps) or
[http://octokan.com](http://octokan.com)). We are a multicultural team with
French, American, British, Chinese, Korean, Dutch and Finnish colleagues. We
are about to settle a third office in Berlin and are looking at remote hiring
in Spain and Seoul. We work a lot with Javascript (node.js, AngularJS),
Python, occasionally Go and Erlang. Lots of single page apps, APIs and
infrastructure automation. We are looking for full-time or interns: \-
Developers; front-end (HTML5 + Compass + AngularJS), backend (node.js,
Python), ops (Python, Go). \- Designers; you have design chops, understand
technology (HTML/CSS...) and do more than nice pictures (content strategy,
color theory, ...). \- Strategist; you can quickly immerse yourself in a new
field of knowledge, have a knack for data and are quick at recognizing
patterns. You are a jack-of-all-trades that can think a solution and get it
shipped, either alone or with a team. \- Marketing; you have what it takes to
grow a brand or product online and understand how to leverage online and
offline tools to get there. \- Business Development; if you are in Washington
DC, Berlin or Paris, understand enough of our space and would like to help us
grow our services, shoot us an email. Drop me a line at job@wiredcraft.com, or
go to [http://wiredcraft.com/careers.html](http://wiredcraft.com/careers.html)

------
roachsocal
Blue Bottle Coffee -
[http://www.bluebottlecoffee.com](http://www.bluebottlecoffee.com) \- Bay Area
(remote OK)

You’ll be helping our growing digital team build amazing experiences for
lovers of coffee around the world. We craft easy-to-use tools that allow our
guests to shop for coffee and merchandise online, learn about brewing coffee
at home, and share their coffee-drinking experiences with friends and
followers. We also build powerful automated tools that magically help our
production teams deliver fresh-roasted coffee to the right person, at the
right time. We use the following technologies to make these experiences real:

● Ruby and Rails (latest versions)

● HTML, CSS, and Javascript

● Postgres

● Memcached, Redis, Resque

● Heroku, Cloudinary

Our digital product team is small and thirsty for meaningful collaboration. On
a daily basis, you’ll get the chance to work with world-class engineers,
designers, and product managers. We build and push new features with
confidence using automated testing frameworks to verify our changes and
release to production daily.

You’ll have a chance to encounter some or all of the following fun things:
online consumer eCommerce experiences, automated tools for manufacturing /
production / roasting, recurring billing systems, email marketing, analytics,
tools for our quality control team, retail point of sale systems, and mobile
applications for iOS and Android.

More details / apply here:

[http://www.proven.com/jobs/view/13979](http://www.proven.com/jobs/view/13979)

------
Theranos
Theranos - Palo Alto

/* Thank you all for the comments related to the recent Fortune article -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7951019](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7951019)
– Did you watch the video? [http://fortune.com/video/2014/06/19/take-the-
blood-leave-the...](http://fortune.com/video/2014/06/19/take-the-blood-leave-
the-pain/) */

Visit a lab for a Doctors appointment recently? Two vials of blood is a lot
isn't it? Theranos is looking to completely redefine healthcare by solving
speed and accuracy issues of current lab testing by combining SW engineering
and life sciences using 1/1000 less blood than what is typically drawn today;
our process have results in Doctors’ hands within 6-12 hours allowing them to
provide significantly more accurate treatments in a timely manner.

[http://ycharts.com/analysis/story/bloody_disruption_new_chal...](http://ycharts.com/analysis/story/bloody_disruption_new_challenge_to_quest_labcorp)

An advanced stage startup, Theranos primary stack is .Net - We are looking for
engineers who want to make a postive impact in healthcare. Also looking for
embedded, iOS & Android developers. Find out how Theranos can help you take
patient care to the next level.

VISA & Relo assistance (within US) - Sorry No remote.

For more about each position: [http://www.theranos.com/careers/software-
development](http://www.theranos.com/careers/software-development)

email michaelw at theranos dot com

------
steilpass
Catalyst Zero / TBD - Cologne, Germany

We are starting a new product company targeted at developers. Currently
looking for \- Software Engineer \- Devops Engineer \- UX Designer / Frontend
Developer

Details here: [http://catalyst-zero.com/we-are-hiring](http://catalyst-
zero.com/we-are-hiring)

Ping me via [http://twitter.com/luebken](http://twitter.com/luebken) or
matthias@catalyst-zero.com.

------
darrellsilver
Thinkful based in NYC: We're looking for software engineers interested in
helping us build the best online education platform, in AngularJS + Python /
Flask.

[http://www.thinkful.com/](http://www.thinkful.com/)

For engineering, check out the full job listing here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/thinkful/8a737595-fb6a-407d-9723-04dc6...](https://jobs.lever.co/thinkful/8a737595-fb6a-407d-9723-04dc698f506e)

We're also hiring a leader in design and UX:
[https://jobs.lever.co/thinkful/e1dd4a11-0f50-4607-9b9e-8e7da...](https://jobs.lever.co/thinkful/e1dd4a11-0f50-4607-9b9e-8e7dae823cfb)

Thinkful has the industry's best experts across the US who mentor students 1:1
as they go through our curriculum. We've been growing revenue 25% each month
since founding at the beginning of 2013.

Our team today is 18 (9 engineers) and growing to 35 in 2014. We took one
round of seed funding from Peter Thiel, RRE, Quotidian Ventures in early 2013.

Contact me directly to talk: darrell@thinkful.com

For all our other positions check out:
[https://jobs.lever.co/thinkful](https://jobs.lever.co/thinkful)

------
taketwojobs
NYC-(REMOTE OK) Take-Two Interactive a leading developer, marketer and
publisher of interactive entertainment for consumers around the globe. The
Company develops and publishes products through its two wholly-owned labels
Rockstar Games and 2K. www.take2games.com/careers or leo.rosa@take2games.com

Site Reliability Engineer ===== What You'll Do ===== • The Site Reliability
Engineer will be responsible for architecting and troubleshooting public
facing Linux web architectures in various hosting environments including
database technologies (traditional and emerging). • Along with the Online
Engineering team, he/she will work closely with development teams to develop,
deploy, and support applications. • Work with development groups to architect
solutions for new and existing projects • Utilize configuration management and
custom scripts to deploy and manage systems • Ensure all critical systems and
services are properly monitored with relevant alerts enabled • Manage backups
including ongoing policy refinement • Migrate applications off of legacy
environments with minimal downtime • Be able to respond to critical requests
during off hours

===== What We’re Looking For ===== • Mastery of Linux (RHEL/Centos preferred)
support experience in large scale environments. • Advanced knowledge
(maintaining, troubleshooting, tuning) of web architecture and related
applications including the following: Apache 2.x; Memcached; PHP, Python;
MySQL; Mongo, Postfix, DNS; CDN; SVN, GIT • Advanced knowledge and experience
creating and executing shell scripts • Advanced knowledge of load balancing
administration and tuning – BigIP LTM, Squid, Nginx, Varnish • The ideal
candidate will be comfortable in “non-silo’d” environments and have an
appetite to research, test, and implement new technologies.

------
ivanzhao
. ==================== Notion – San Francisco ====================

"We shape our tools, and thereafter our tools shape us"

The goal is to democratize software. Quite a shame that 30 years into personal
computing, an average person's interaction still caps at word-processing. We'd
like to change that.

A beautiful loft/artist office in the Mission. Best investors out there.

You will be part of the founding team. You need to be able to make things and
think conceptually.

ivan@makenotion.com

------
ericweinstein
Rent the Runway - New York, NY (VISA candidates welcome!)

Rent the Runway is hiring front end, back end, DevOps, and mobile (iOS)
engineers. Our stack:

* SOA with Java 1.7 (soon to be 1.8!) + DropWizard. Modern Java's a thing and we've got the proof.

* Ruby + Sinatra for lightweight, scalable web applications.

* JavaScript + Backbone for a front end that's becoming faster and more awesome to work on every day.

Rent the Runway is building the first online rental platform for retail goods.
We're a disruptive e-commerce business that believes that democratizing luxury
products in the US is just the first step of a broader vision to drive
aspirational experiences for tens of millions of users across the globe. We're
more than "Netflix for dresses"—we're Cinderella Experience as a Service. Find
out more about the challenging product-oriented problems we face across the
boundaries of e-commerce, mobile, analytics and shipping/fulfillment here:
[http://blog.tech.renttherunway.com/](http://blog.tech.renttherunway.com/)

Job postings:
[http://www.renttherunway.com/careers](http://www.renttherunway.com/careers)

------
jkempe11
Twenty20 - [http://www.twenty20.com](http://www.twenty20.com) \- Los Angeles,
CA

We're building the premier artistic photography community and marketplace on
the web. Besides giving artists (mostly mobile photographers) a place to get
exposure, gain recognition, and hone their craft, we also provide a place for
them to sell their work. We've always printed physical products (canvases,
framed prints, phone cases, etc), and now we're launching a digital service.

Brands and advertisers have wanted to get their hands on authentic, artistic
user-generated content for a long time, and we're finally providing them with
a way to get it!

We're hiring a product designer. We'd like to find someone with rich
experience in designing native mobile apps, with a tendency towards awesome UX
and an eye for great visual design as well. You can find the job description
here: [http://twenty20.theresumator.com/apply/Xdz6YE/Product-
Design...](http://twenty20.theresumator.com/apply/Xdz6YE/Product-
Designer.html)

Feel free to email me. I'm our internal recruiter. My email is
john@twenty20.com

------
taketwojobs
San Francisco Bay Area, (NO REMOTE) Take-Two Interactive a leading developer,
marketer and publisher of interactive entertainment for consumers around the
globe. The Company develops and publishes products through its two wholly-
owned labels Rockstar Games and 2K. www.take2games.com/careers or
leo.rosa@take2games.com

Site Reliability Engineer ===== What You'll Do ===== • The Site Reliability
Engineer will be responsible for architecting and troubleshooting public
facing Linux web architectures in various hosting environments including
database technologies (traditional and emerging). • Along with the Online
Engineering team, he/she will work closely with development teams to develop,
deploy, and support applications. • Work with development groups to architect
solutions for new and existing projects • Utilize configuration management and
custom scripts to deploy and manage systems • Ensure all critical systems and
services are properly monitored with relevant alerts enabled • Manage backups
including ongoing policy refinement • Migrate applications off of legacy
environments with minimal downtime • Be able to respond to critical requests
during off hours

===== What We’re Looking For ===== • Mastery of Linux (RHEL/Centos preferred)
support experience in large scale environments. • Advanced knowledge
(maintaining, troubleshooting, tuning) of web architecture and related
applications including the following: Apache 2.x; Memcached; PHP, Python;
MySQL; Mongo, Postfix, DNS; CDN; SVN, GIT • Advanced knowledge and experience
creating and executing shell scripts • Advanced knowledge of load balancing
administration and tuning – BigIP LTM, Squid, Nginx, Varnish • The ideal
candidate will be comfortable in “non-silo’d” environments and have an
appetite to research, test, and implement new technologies.

------
kateegb
InstaEDU (www.instaedu.com) - San Francisco, CA

We're a 25-person education startup in downtown San Francisco looking to add
to our team. InstaEDU is the biggest marketplace for online tutoring. As more
education moves online and video and collaboration technologies reach a point
where they can properly replace in-person learning, we see an enormous
opportunity to reach a much wider category of students. We’ve been growing
quickly and were recently acquired by Chegg.
[http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/03/chegg-acquires-online-
tutor...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/03/chegg-acquires-online-tutoring-
site-instaedu-for-30-million/)

We’re hiring for... \- iOS engineer \- Senior Android Engineer \- Senior
Platform Engineer \- DevOps Engineer \- Senior Data Engineer \- Senior
Algorithm Engineer

Tech stack includes Django, Node.js (for real-time messages and notifications,
our collaborative IDE, and EtherPad Lite), Postgres, Redis, Gunicorn, HAProxy,
Nginx, RabbitMQ, and Celery on the back-end, and mostly Backbone + Marionette
on the front-end. We use Ubuntu as our server OS, Nagios for monitoring, and
Graphite/StatsD for dashboards.

Benefits of working at InstaEDU include: close-knit team all passionate about
the product we're creating, weekly catered lunches and fully stocked kitchen,
401K, Medical, dental, and vision insurance, weekly Friday happy hour and
monthly team events (Wine tasting trips, Giants games...)

Feel free to ping me at kate (at) instaedu (dot) com if you want to learn
more. You can also apply here:
[http://www.chegg.com/jobs/listings](http://www.chegg.com/jobs/listings)

We want to hear from you!

------
vimeojobs
Vimeo - NY, NY

[https://vimeo.com/jobs](https://vimeo.com/jobs)

2013: The Year We Did More Cool Stuff -
[https://vimeo.com/82576921](https://vimeo.com/82576921)

TECHNICAL:

-Director, Data Engineering

-DBA, MySQL

-Engineer, Payments (#vindicia, #braintree, #paypal)

-API Engineer (Cameo)

-Lead Engineer, iOS (Cameo)

-Senior Designer

NON-TECH:

-VP, Audience Development

-Director, Brand Partnerships

-Senior Manager, Curation (VOD)

Stuff we use: PHP, Python, MySQL, Mongo, Redis, AWS, Solr, Hadoop, nginx,
node, Vertica. And pretty much any mobile platform.

Feel free to reach out: tyler at vimeo dot com.

------
delucain
University of Texas - Austin, TX - Full time direct hire

We're a small team in charge of the McCombs School of Business website at the
University of Texas. We're looking for a mid level web developer with
experience with CMSes (we use Sitecore), C#/ASP.Net, HTML & CSS, Javascript,
and UI/UX principles.

Our team is very relaxed, and we fit the Austin culture well. We're constantly
trying to improve our site, our code, our processes. It's a great environment
for learning, and expanding your skills are encouraged as much as possible.

The pay is a little on the low side (we're bound by State guidelines), but the
benefits are very good: generous paid time off, comp time for any hours worked
over 40, excellent health and disability benefits, a pension plan,
conferences, and (after a year) one free class per semester.

Email me directly at williamsr@mccombs.utexas.edu if you have any questions,
or you can apply for the position at the link below.

Full job posting here:
[https://utdirect.utexas.edu/apps/hr/jobs/nlogon/140703019359](https://utdirect.utexas.edu/apps/hr/jobs/nlogon/140703019359)

------
sikakkar
Front Row Education
([https://www.frontrowed.com/](https://www.frontrowed.com/)) - San Francisco,
Fulltime

At Front Row, we’re building an incredibly powerful tool to help kids learn
math, and help math teachers be more effective. In just 8 months after launch,
we’re in more than 1.5% of US schools, and are growing rapidly. We solve the
hard problem of computing large amounts of student data and presenting it to
teachers in a way that they can use it to personalize instruction for each
student.

We’re looking for engineers who have functional programming experience, or are
really excited about functional programming to work on our product built in
Clojure, Haskell, and JS.

We’re looking for the first engineers (after the CTO) to join the team and
have immense impact on our success and our culture. Given this high level of
responsibility, we offer a generous amount of equity. Finally, everyone at
Front Row has a ton of flexibility in where they work, and what they work on.

Email jobs@frontrowed.com if you’re interested, or learn more here:
[http://goo.gl/dY8gqB](http://goo.gl/dY8gqB)

------
nwenzel
Mountain View 2 roles in Marketing INTERN - Outreach (or junior full-time) and
Director of Marketing Both are our first hires to separate the sales role from
the marketing/lead generation role.

These roles are: \- NOT Cold-Calling. \- NOT content marketing or advertising.
\- NOT sales (though if you are in sales with experience handling 5 and
6-figure contracts, preferably with SaaS software, please do get in touch).

These roles are about identifying leads, nurturing the relationship, and
handing off qualified leads to sales. It's about GROWTH.

We set targets, track progress, and work hard to achieve our goals.

Maybe you've built lead pipelines at a prior startup. Maybe you've read
Predictable Revenue, SaaStr, or anything else by Jason Lemkin or Aaron Ross.
Maybe you're looking to launch your own startup, but you want to learn what it
takes to get users and customers to your door.

Customers include companies like Stripe, Sequoia Capital, and SurveyMonkey. If
you like the idea of taking on industry giants who are "too big to succeed"
then you should definitely get in touch.

We're a YC company (S2013) building a software platform for the General
Counsel (or VP of Legal, Chief Legal Officer, Chief Compliance Officer) at mid
to large companies. We're a small team with experienced leadership. We have
paying customers today (product is well beyond "MVP"). We are roughly break-
even and continue to sell to new customers to reach profitability. We're
looking to grow and want some great, high-energy people to join our team.

We're [http://www.simplelegal.com](http://www.simplelegal.com). My email
address is my first name: Nathan

------
SteveMorin
REMOTE We are hiring/sponsoring a developer to join the team and work fulltime
on the Open-Source Data Pipeline for Hadoop NeverwinterDP.

    
    
        The Open-Source Team is based internationally and is distributed with founding
        members in San Francisco.
    

Do you love data systems, distributed computing, high availability, high
performance systems that take advantage of the state of the art in
technologies and best practices.

It's be a lead and help drive the future of the Hadoop Ecosystem

Technologies

    
    
       * Hadoop and Ecosystem Components
       * Yarn
       * Kafka
       * Netty
       * Storm
       * Hbase
       * Java Chronicle
       * Hazelcast
       * Docker
       * Jenkins
       * Ansible 
    

You:

    
    
       * Self Driven
       * You can dive the project future and vision
       * Your looking for something full time and remote
    

Send your resume, and explain why your perfect for this project/team. What
will your first contributions be.

    
    
       Email: steve@demandcube.com
    

See the Project at
[https://github.com/DemandCube/NeverwinterDP](https://github.com/DemandCube/NeverwinterDP)

------
bdejong
Native Instruments - [http://www.native-instruments.com](http://www.native-
instruments.com)

We create audio hardware and software for producers, sound designers and dj's.

We're building a highly scalable api (which will be used to infuse our apps
with "cloud goodies") from the bottom up using flask and lot's of fun toys.
Think tools like vagrant, salt, docker, ... the toolchain is still being
defined, but we're looking at the modern stuff first. Most probably AWS, maybe
other hosts. We're looking for ops and server side devs.

There are 3 open positions to be filled in in Berlin (full-time/ASAP) even
though there are only two positions described.

[http://www.native-instruments.com/en/career-center/berlin-
of...](http://www.native-instruments.com/en/career-center/berlin-
office/development/web-api-system-engineer/)

[http://www.native-instruments.com/en/career-center/berlin-
of...](http://www.native-instruments.com/en/career-center/berlin-
office/development/teamleader-infrastructure/)

------
rebeccanash
Wealthfront is hiring! Located in Palo Alto, CA. Roles: iOS Engineer, Backend
Engineer, Full Stack Engineer, Data Engineer, DevOps Engineer and Product
Designers.

Apply to: jobs@wealthfront.com. You can also contact: rebecca@wealthfront.com

Mobile Engineer (Full Time, Palo Alto) Are you interested in building the
flagship iOS apps for the fastest growing online financial service? We’re
looking for outstanding engineers who are passionate about designing and
delivering incredible user experiences that will revolutionize the way people
manage their investments.

Data Engineer (Full Time, Palo Alto) Are you interested to build the data and
analytic systems which power the fastest growing online financial service?
We're looking for talented engineers who are passionate to apply continuous
deployment to building systems which enable self-service access to
sophisticated data and analysis, from data pipelines to machine learned
models.

Full Stack Engineer (Full Time, Palo Alto) Are you interested to apply modern
consumer web technologies and design principles to make investing delightful?
Do you want to ship code in under 10 minutes?

------
bosquefrio
Xerox - Web Developer (FTE onsite) - Wilsonville (near Portland), OR and
Rochester, New York

We have an open web developer position in the Global Digital Marketing group’s
agile software development team.

The Global Digital Marketing group manages Xerox’s digital communication
through the xerox.com and other websites and various social media networks.

Join us if you want to work with smart people who are pushing the technical
envelope on how marketing can be done on the web.

Responsibilities:

Write frontend and backend software for the xerox.com customer facing
marketing websites. Develop technical recommendations. Create and update unit
or integration tests. Document software features.

Qualifications

Required Skills:

Ability to communicate ideas effectively with technical and non-technical
staff. Intermediate to advanced knowledge of Perl, JavaScript, jQuery, HTML
and CSS. Knowledge of version control software (e.g. git or subversion).
Comfortable with UNIX.

Desired Skills:

Adobe SiteCatalyst or Google analytics SQL and NoSQL databases

Apply at
[https://searchjobs.external.xerox.com/careersection/xerox_ex...](https://searchjobs.external.xerox.com/careersection/xerox_external/jobdetail.ftl?job=14026985)

------
abuggia
Localytics - Boston - FULL-TIME, INTERN, H1B

Localytics is hiring engineerings, designers and product managers:

    
    
      - Senior Android Engineer 
      - JavaScript Engineer
      - Mobile Test Engineer 
      - Site Reliability Engineer
      - Security Engineer
      - Senior Backend End Engineer
      - Senior Front End Engineer
      - UI/UX Designer
      - Rails Engineer
      - Product Managers
    

Check out our last two blog posts to get an idea of what its like to work with
us:

* Your first day: [http://www.localytics.com/blog/2014/onboarding-engineers/](http://www.localytics.com/blog/2014/onboarding-engineers/)

* How we deploy: [http://www.localytics.com/blog/2014/on-the-road-to-continuou...](http://www.localytics.com/blog/2014/on-the-road-to-continuous-delivery-at-localytics/)

About Localytics:

* We provide app analytics and app marketing services for thousands of apps on over a billion devices.

* We have hard problems to solve in big data, scaling, distributed systems, data visualization and mobile.

* We are one of the fastest growing companies in Boston and were named one of the top places to work by The Boston Globe.

* We are passionate about and have deep expertise in the technologies we work with including: Scala, iOS, Android, Mapreduce, MongoDB, DynamoDB, Memcache, Redis, Column Store Databases, Rails, AngularJS, D3.js, AWS: DynamoDB, S3, SQS, EMR, ElasticCache and EC2.

* We are located in Downtown Crossing Boston.

We love candidates who:

* Prefer startup environments.

* Are passionate about technology.

* Enjoy influencing the direction of the product and technologies.

Successful candidates may help us with:

* Front end development - We have ambitious data visualization projects on our roadmap.

* Back end development - wrangling big data using Scala, AWS and several storage technologies.

* Mobile development on Android, iOS, HTML5 and Windows Phone

* Prototyping - We still do a significant amount of customer development and R&D.

Candidates of all experience levels encouraged to connect with us:
jobs@localytics.com

------
mikebabineau
The Factory - San Francisco, CA --
[http://www.thefactory.com/](http://www.thefactory.com/)

The Factory is changing the way companies are built. Backed by the founder of
Skype and Rdio and led by Rdio's exec team, we're a product incubator without
the burdens of outside influence, funding, or time constraints.

We are well-funded and have a small and exceptional team of twelve. We have a
gorgeous office in SOMA. Salary is top-notch, as are the equity and benefits
as an early member.

We're looking for highly experienced, entrepreneurially-minded builders to
help:

* Dream up and build products

* Develop and perfect a common platform and pipeline

* Create open-source tools to help others launch products

Current positions:

* Senior Front-End Engineer ([http://www.thefactory.com/pdfs/sr_frontend.pdf](http://www.thefactory.com/pdfs/sr_frontend.pdf))

* Senior Back-End Engineer (opportunistic)

* Other roles (opportunistic)

You can read more about us here: [http://gigaom.com/2013/06/21/the-factory-
janus-friis-todd-be...](http://gigaom.com/2013/06/21/the-factory-janus-friis-
todd-berman/)

A smattering of tech we're working on includes: Scala, Python, Mesos,
Marathon, Docker, Packer, ZooKeeper, Exhibitor, AWS, Finagle, Zipkin, and
Kestrel. We've already open sourced a number of projects, too:
[https://github.com/thefactory/](https://github.com/thefactory/)

If you think this sounds like a fit, drop me a line: mike@thefactory.com

------
dcwangmit01
Basis Science - [https://www.mybasis.com](https://www.mybasis.com) San
Francisco CA, full-time only, LOCAL/RELOCATE

Our wearable health tracker records heart rate, movement, and a whole bunch of
biometric data. All of this is sent to the cloud where our Backend team takes
over. We ingest the data, classify it, and process it into useful insights and
visualization for our users. We're a python shop, and some of the technologies
we use include cassandra, mongodb, flask, tornado, salt, rackspace, and aws.
The job descriptions are in the gists below, and please send us a message if
you are interested ("backend-jobs at mybasis dot com"). Hope to hear from you!

Senior Backend Engineer
[https://gist.github.com/dcwangmit01/3d90a0c89aa2fd3e8940](https://gist.github.com/dcwangmit01/3d90a0c89aa2fd3e8940)

DevOps / Site Reliability Engineer
[https://gist.github.com/dcwangmit01/d5323a65250f58db6574](https://gist.github.com/dcwangmit01/d5323a65250f58db6574)

------
skaicareers
Skai, Inc. - Arlington, VA (Washington, DC) or Remote

Hiring Freelance Front-End Developer

Originally funded out of the MIT computer science community, Skai is a fast-
growing technology company. With over 1,000 pages of intellectual property
behind our core technology, we are disrupting the data integration market by
delivering a cloud platform for the next generation of big data. Skai is
working with some of the largest Fortune 500’s.

Position: Freelance, Remote, Front-end Developer

Skai is looking for a developer who can create a graphically impressive demo
using d3.js of a software product that will be built in the future. The idea
is to create a visualization of a process that is well understood by the
customer. The customer would define the set of screens, help think through the
mock data underlying the demo, and explain the graphical views required. The
customer has said they have budget available and is targeting a 2.5-3 week
engagement to start as soon as possible.

You will be working directly with the customer on this project. Pay is highly
competitive and hourly.

Please send us an email at careers@skai.net for more information!

------
yanghan
StackAdapt - Toronto, ON

We're a young, bootstrapped, and profitable startup in the Native Advertising
space. You'll be joining a fun, hard-working team with plenty of room for
career growth as we expand.

We're hiring Account Executives, Senior Software Engineers, Growth Hackers,
and a Controller.

More details at
[http://www.stackadapt.com/careers](http://www.stackadapt.com/careers)

------
slowmotiony
VIALUTIONS - We are a group of SharePoint specialists and develop SharePoint
products and extensions, web portals or business applications. VIALUTIONS
develops solutions in the fields of document management, collaboration and
compliance, as well as archiving and digitizing of documents. For our
customers we create Microsoft technology driven solutions(i.e. SharePoint,
Windows 8, Windows Mobile). Our growing team is looking for an experienced
.NET Developer giving us new impulses for development services.

Currently we are running projects with clients all over europe as well as
North America.

Location: Wrocław, POLAND

Region: dolnośląskie

REQUIREMENTS:

\- At least Bachelor’s degree in computer science

\- At least three years experience in .NET

\- Experience working within a team and project

\- Experience working remotely and with remote teams

\- English language skills

\- Advantage: experience in SharePoint

\- Advantage: Microsoft Certifications

\- Advantage: experience in SCRUM development process

\- Advantage: German language skills

WE OFFER:

\- Stable conditions of employment

\- The opportunity to improve professional competence in an international
environment

\- Work in an open minded, young team

\- MS Certifications will improve your working skills and salary

\- Medical healthcare and Multisport card possible

\- Bring in your own ideas and skills to improve our assets

If you are interested, drop us your CV to office@vialutions.com and write "HN
- Job Application" in the title.

------
sahil_videology
Baltimore, MD; Reston, VA; FULL TIME, INTERN (H1B maybe if already in US)

Videology Group -
[http://www.videologygroup.com/](http://www.videologygroup.com/)

Internet advertising startup (DSP, SSP, DMP, lots of things) looking primarily
for server-side Java developers (if your Java is rusty but you're good, drop
us a note anyway). I was working for a start-up called LucidMedia Networks
(hence the "lmn" in the e-mail address below), which got acquired by
Videology. Our stack is Java on Spring on *nix with MySQL and some NoSQL
stores on AWS. The Baltimore office also has a team on a large .NET stack as
well, but Java teams are spread across both offices. We have some big projects
in the works involving big data and volume as we scale globally and across
mediums (video, mobile, etc.). Currently, our Reston platform alone handles 4
billion requests a day.

Contact me directly at sahil_lmn@yahoo.com.

I actually got hired through a HN "Who is Hiring" thread, and I hired an
intern through these threads. These things do work!

------
SharpSpringH
SharpSpring - sharpspring.com - Gainesville, FL

Job Description

As an integral part of our development team, you’ll help design and create
features for our web application, and help us identify and evaluate new
technologies for implementation. You’ll also be involved in customer
discussions, helping to determine product development needs.

Skills & Requirements

Required:

-Solid understanding of Javascript

-Experience with jQuery

-Fluent writing semantic, cross-browser compatible HTML and modular CSS

-Able to perform with minimal oversight

-Effective communication, decision-making, and problem solving skills

-Up-to-date on front-end web technologies

Preferred:

-Design skills

-Familiarity with responsive web design techniques

-Experience with any of the following: JavaScript modules, client-side unit testing, Chrome Developer Tools

-Experience working with vector and raster graphics in applications such as Adobe Photoshop and Illustrator

-Experience building and or designing web applications

-Familiarity with PHP

-Comfortable working on the command line

About SharpSpring

SharpSpring is a marketing automation start-up based out of Gainesville, FL.
With a streamlined user interface, a price point way below the leading
competitors', more flexibility in the commitment period, and an all-star team,
SharpSpring is rapidly gaining momentum as a rising star in the marketing
automation world.

How to Apply

Send an email including resume to Joel@SharpSpring.com

------
agazso
C++ Engineer

Europe/Hungary/Budapest

Full-time / no remote work / relocation supported

Prezi is a zooming presentation software that uses an open canvas instead of
traditional slides, is available on desktop, browsers, iPads and iPhones. With
offices in San Francisco and Budapest, we work together with 200 employees.
You’ll love to work with us if you want to: 1\. create an app used by 40
million users 2. work together with people, who are smarter than you, who can
inspire you, 3. use the technologies, tools and methods on you daily work, you
like, 4. work in small, independent teams, 4. do something from scratch, 5.
have free food all day long

Currently we are building a new C++ team, where you will be developing a
complex editor for Prezi. If you want to solve non-trivial architectural
problems, take full ownership of features, work with a wide range of software
tools and technologies and work on a new codebase, not legacy stuff, send us
your application:

[http://prezi.com/jobs/oHh7XfwM/](http://prezi.com/jobs/oHh7XfwM/)

~~~
zerr
Since Budapest is one of those low-income/high-costs places, could you please
comment on your salary competitiveness compared to Western Europe and North
America?

You're working on great product and the team/company seems great, but your
location arises concerns...

Could you also please comment on the compensation gap between developers in SF
and Budapest?

------
mknoke
SponsorPay is one of the top 10 mobile advertising companies. We are located
in Berlin, Germany.

We are looking for (Senior/Lead) Ruby developers (we do mean Ruby, not Rails)

\- You will work in an international team (15+ nationalities) in our Berlin
HQ, in a cross-functional team (Devs, QA & Product) using Kanban/Scrum

\- You will get to know what bloom filters, hyperloglog and real Ruby
multithreading apps are.

\- Tons of traffic.

What we offer:

\- Competitive remuneration package - German lessons - Relocation package - A
team with more than 35 experienced developers, QA, DevOps and product managers

You can have a look to some of our talks:

\- Euruko 2013: "..."but we had to kill Unicorns"
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-q_kS5Dymmc](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-q_kS5Dymmc)

\- RailsConf 2014: "What the Cache!"
[http://www.railsconf.com/program#sessions](http://www.railsconf.com/program#sessions)

If you are interested have a look to our careers page:

[http://www.sponsorpay.com/careers.html#jobs](http://www.sponsorpay.com/careers.html#jobs)

------
madebylaw
Flywheel Networks ====================

Full-Stack Rails Engineers -
[http://flywheelnetworks.com/jobs/position?jvi=oAfCXfw8](http://flywheelnetworks.com/jobs/position?jvi=oAfCXfw8)

Come join an awesome tech team working on problems in the Real Estate space:
[http://flywheelnetworks.com/tech](http://flywheelnetworks.com/tech)

------
techwraith
Getable — San Francisco, CA

Getable is a small team (~10 people) working on changing the construction
industry by helping contractors order and manage their rental equipment. We
focus on producing high quality apps for three separate users: Contractors,
Suppliers, and Getable itself. We develop our applications using a modular
approach on both the frontend and backend, using a modern, mostly open source
JavaScript based stack: CouchDB, Node, Engine.io, Backbone, and responsive
design.

Our frontend is based heavily on Atomic Design and Development, using an open
source library we built called Atomify. We optimize for developer happiness
and eliminate as many barriers to getting things on production as we can: we
don't have any build steps, we have a live reloading component development
workflow, and we have tests that run as you write your code.

Most of our apps are very frontend heavy, but our backend is all realtime. We
share model code between the server and the client to make interacting with
our data easy. At the end of the day though, none of that is what makes us get
out of bed in the morning. It all comes down to creating great feeling
interactions to help our users get their jobs done.

Day to Day:

\- Participate in the team's direction and come up with new ideas

\- Build modules for both the frontend and backend. We embrace open source and
modularized development

\- Participate in and contribute to product discussions

Requirements:

\- Have a passion for building easy to use apps for underserved users

\- Love to write small, well tested components that can be reused in many
contexts

\- Have experience working on large JS codebases with a team of other highly
skilled engineers

\- Be able to work on both the frontend and the backend - it's all JS

We provide:

\- Meaningful equity

\- Better than average health plans

\- Backed by industry leading VCs

\- Opportunities to grow as a leader or individual contributor

\- Fun and smart coworkers

Sound like a good deal to you? Apply here:
[https://angel.co/getable/jobs/30560-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/getable/jobs/30560-software-engineer) or email
daniel@getable.com

------
MattRogish
Rails Machine - [https://railsmachine.com](https://railsmachine.com) \-
Remote, USA

    
    
      ---------------------------------
      ---- Who are we looking for? ----
      ---------------------------------
    
    

Operations professionals (DevOps, SysAdmin, Automation, DBA, Rails/Node
developers, etc.) with a strong customer-service bent. We support our clients
by understanding and identifying their problems and proposing solutions to fix
them. This might be running stuff on our hardware, it might be a mix of AWS
and Heroku, or something else entirely.

We have no billable hours - we are empowered to fix issues, add
memory/CPU/disk, etc. based on our pricing/billing model.

    
    
      --------------------------------
      ---- What is Rails Machine? ----
      --------------------------------
    

Rails Machine is a boutique managed services hosting provider for medium and
large sized web firms. Although our name is "Rails Machine", we operate a
large Rails, PHP, Node, and Java application server farm (but Rails is the
largest proportion). We have PostgreSQL, MariaDB, and MongoDB clusters. We
multiple geographically distributed data centers. We have our own metal but
also manage AWS, Heroku, etc. as necessary to achieve client goals.

    
    
      -------------------------
      ---- Extreme Support ----
      -------------------------
    

We take an approach of extreme support - our default unit of work is the pull
request on the client repo. We contract with our clients to provide a certain
level of service (9's, latency, response time, whatever) and we are empowered
to do anything to resolve it (adding database indexes, removing N+1 queries in
Rails code, etc.).

If bare metal is on one end of the spectrum, we're on the complete opposite
end. Off the charts.

    
    
      -----------------
      ---- Details ----
      -----------------
    

We've been around and profitable since April, 2006.

We are a completely virtual/remote company (although we have physical data
centers). You can work from home or a local co-working place. Unfortunately,
you need to be a US citizen to apply.

Salary plus profit sharing ensures you're paid well above average (75th
percentile).

If you're interested, drop me a line at matt at railsmachine.com.

Thanks!

\-- Matt

------
jessehea
Hello,

Location: Vancouver, BC, Canada Stack: Erlang (Elixir), Docker, Ubuntu, AWS
Site: [http://bex.io](http://bex.io)

Looking for folks interested in Crypto-currencies, distributed systems, high
tolerance/low fault systems. We are build a globally distributed network of
digital currency exchanges. Lots of interesting problems to solve and
technologies to play with.

hi@bex.io

------
flylib
Inbox Health - Bridgeport, CT

About Inbox Health:

Inbox Health is developing software to improve the efficiency of healthcare.
We're particularly focused on creating solutions to patient billing and
payments. This may sound boring, but it's a tremendous issue, and an exciting
challenge. We're dedicated and passionate about making change in the
healthcare space. We're well funded from several angel investors, and are
currently closing a large seed round that will allow for ample runway and team
growth.

What We're Looking For:

We're currently looking to add at least two engineers and a full stack UI/UX
designer to our current team. Candidates should be passionate about healthcare
innovation (particularly on the business operations side of things), SaaS
business models, startups in general. If you're not sure if you're interested
in working for a healthcare startup, stop reading this post, buy the book
"Where Does it Hurt?", and read that. Then come back.

Skills/focuses that are desirable, but not necessarily all required: \- Ruby
on Rails development experience or significant experience with server-side
development languages/MVC frameworks \- Front-end development and/or UI/UX
Design \- Experience in designing and utilizing modular and reusable HTML5
templating (ERB) and Javascript libraries and frameworks \- Previous
experience with GitHub version control software and concepts (forking,
merging, committing, branching, etc.) \- Passion for database architecture and
design \- Experience with REST architecture design patterns \- Familiarity
with Linux \- Server-side UNIX development and command-line scripting

Requirements: \- Public GitHub projects and work and/or be willing to create
or share sample work \- Must be willing to commute to, or relocate to the
area. __This is an on-site position only. __

Other Details:

Compensation will be in line with current market pay. Obviously it depends on
your skill level and experience. We're offering equity. We provide health
benefits and vacation time and such. Side note: If you're leaving your job
looking for a better salary, don't contact us. If you're looking to make an
impact on an industry, have more ownership over a product, work on something
you're passionate about etc... then lets talk.

We enjoy long walks around the block with the office dog, the occasional Mario
Kart competition, and the occasional philosophical tangent. The office is
generally dog friendly. As long as he or she gets along well with the current
dog(s).

Apply at blake@inboxhealth.com

------
ALee
Esper (Palo Alto, CA - right next to Caltrain) -
[http://esper.com/jobs.html](http://esper.com/jobs.html) \- FULL-TIME (could
be remote) Generalist Engineers

At Esper, we are developing software that improves the communication and
workflow between executives and executive assistants. It’s quite the creative
challenge. Esper is using OCaml on the backend, with a web front-end using
Typescript, an Android mobile app, and a planned iPhone app. This
StackOverflow answer by our lead engineer Martin Jambon will tell you more
about our approach:
[http://stackoverflow.com/a/19355173/597517](http://stackoverflow.com/a/19355173/597517)

We are hiring two generalist engineers to join our team of five in Palo Alto -
we offer very generous equity. We are venture financed and have an experienced
team (Palantir, Zynga, etc.) working on an interesting problem and we'd love
to talk to you about what we're working on!

------
interurban
Maxymiser - www.maxymiser.com New York City - Fulltime

Maxymiser is a leading global provider of online testing, personalization and
cross-channel optimization solutions. The company’s enterprise platform allows
its clients to drive continuous improvements in their key online strategic
goals and financial metrics.

Named as a leader by Forrester Research in its February 2013 Online Testing
Wave, Maxymiser’s platform is used by hundreds of global companies including
Alaska Airlines, Avis, Epson, Harry and David, HSBC, InterContinental Hotel
Group, Sovereign Bank, Teleflora, Virgin Media, Wyndham Hotels and Resorts.

We're currently hiring for a number of positions, but the one below is what I
do so I can speak to it best.

Position title: Junior Solutions Engineer

Junior Solutions Engineers will proactively assist in the delivery of
technical support and services to clients. Additionally you will liaise with
the internal Maxymiser team to continually highlight updates in documentation,
training, online knowledge base and product functionality. The ideal candidate
has knowledge of front-end development languages (JS/CSS/HTML) and is
comfortable effectively communicating coding solutions to clients.

I was given a long HR-ese blurb to follow that, but I think that paragraph
gives a nice overview of what you'd be doing. Day to day you're working with
an interesting range of clients, who have a diverse and challenging set of
problems to solve.

Feel free to send me any questions via the email in my profile. If you're
interested, you can send your resume in to careers@maxymiser.com

You can see all of our openings (including the full description for the
Solutions Engineer) here:
[http://www.maxymiser.com/careers/](http://www.maxymiser.com/careers/)

~~~
smooth
I'd like to learn some more about this position. Can I email you?

------
lyft
Lyft - San Francisco, CA (Visa)

We're hiring Software Engineers! Learn more here:-

[http://bit.ly/1xbAjMt](http://bit.ly/1xbAjMt)

Ride by ride Lyft is changing the way our world works. We imagine a world
where cities feel small again. Where transportation and tech bring people
together, instead of apart. We see the future as community-driven — and it
starts with you.

------
cliftonk
OrgSync — Dallas, TX. Full-time.

Frontend / Backend / Full-stack / Ops

## Job Summary

We're looking for a sharp engineer to work alongside a small team of
developers and designers committed to building a robust, performant and
scalable web application serving over 350 colleges and universities around the
country. You have an attention to detail and a professional curiosity that
extends beyond the workplace. You will work in a mostly autonomous
environment, so you have to be just as awesome at getting things done as you
are at composing elegant solutions.

Most of our code is written in Ruby and runs on the Rails stack backed by a
MySQL database, but we also incorporate other technologies such as Node.js,
Memcached, ElasticSearch and Redis. We use GitHub for version control and our
infrastructure is entirely hosted via cloud services. We care about keeping
our libraries up-to-date and test coverage. While most of our stack is on
Rails today, we're comfortable with other technologies and always strive to
use the right tool for the job.

This is a full-time position at our headquarters in Dallas, TX and includes a
competitive base salary, a full range of benefits, stock options, and an
awesome team of creative people by your side.

## Requirements

\- Passion for developing excellent software and an appreciation for elegant
code

\- Strong understanding of web services and REST concepts

\- Strong understanding of relational databases including complex queries and
optimization

\- Experience writing object-oriented software guided by tests

\- Strong understanding of performance optimization and caching techniques

\- Being comfortable in a polyglot environment a plus

\- Open source project contributions a plus

\- Ability to play "Careless Whisper" on saxophone a plus

\- Strong written and verbal communication skills

## Links

Open source: [http://orgsync.github.io/](http://orgsync.github.io/)

Blog: [http://devblog.orgsync.com/](http://devblog.orgsync.com/)

Openings:
[http://www.orgsync.com/company/careers](http://www.orgsync.com/company/careers)

------
jrbaldwin
Back-End Engineer - Node.js & Mongo in NYC

Interface Foundry [http://interfacefoundry.com](http://interfacefoundry.com)

//=== Tasks ====//

Develop our platform's back-end automated systems for API consolidation,
widget deployment, and communication with 3rd party connected devices. Also,
all levels of security and database optimization.

• Knowledge of: Node.js, MongoDB, Express.js • Nice to have: Angular.js,
Hadoop, Elasticsearch

//=== Benefits ====//

• All early employees get both stock options and vesting interest when they
join full time, along with health insurance. • Office located in downtown
SoHo, Manhattan, near lots of great food in Chinatown.

//=== About Us ====//

Interface Foundry's mission is to index the physical world, allowing people to
move seamlessly from one area or timeframe to another, interacting with their
environment where information (apps, widgets, connected devices, data cards,
localized maps) is absorbed into personal devices securely.

Our platform lets you browse & build databubble micro-worlds -- data pinned to
a specific location or time, consolidating apps and other widgets into a
single context-aware interface.

We just closed our first round of seed/angel financing, raised over 100K and
looking to grow and scale quickly. We have over 20,000 users, deployed
worldwide everywhere from Berlin to Barcelona, Detroit to Oakland and NYC.

Our platform is open source and open API. We believe strongly in transparency
and accountability, and have benefit-corporation status.

//=== Apply ===//

If you’re interested, send us a note: hello@interfacefoundry.com

:)

------
toestues
Kindling - NYC

Hiring a Lead Developer: [http://www.kindlingapp.com/jobs/lead-application-
developer/](http://www.kindlingapp.com/jobs/lead-application-developer/)

We're an enterprise SaaS idea management platform (read: paying clients! no
crazy hours! no ads, not EVER!), built on Zend and AWS.

If you have any questions I can answer, feel free to ask.

------
robertk
AvantCredit (Chicago) is hiring senior data scientists, data engineers, and
data dev ops. We offer competitive salaries and a flexible work environment.

[http://avantcredit.com/jobs](http://avantcredit.com/jobs)

We have gone from 0 to 150 employees in a little under fifteen months and have
raised more money last quarter than all other Chicago startups in the same
period last year combined. ([http://bit.ly/1hp2cx4](http://bit.ly/1hp2cx4))

Our stack is Ruby on Rails and R deployed on Heroku and AWS, respectively, and
we do not mess around. All of our R packages are documented, tested, and
vignetted. We have continuous deployment and integration (yes, on the data
science side!), and all of our classifiers are automatically backtested and
validated.

We're trying to give [https://github.com/hadley](https://github.com/hadley) a
run for his money. Sound interesting? Email robk@avantcredit.com

------
IanWhalen
MongoDB - New York, Palo Alto, and more

MongoDB is hiring engineers of pretty much every stripe!

==========================

In New York:

\+ Java application engineers __Work on MMS (our monitoring, backup and
automation platform -[https://mms.mongodb.com](https://mms.mongodb.com))

\+ Systems/ops engineers __Build out the data centers used by MMS

\+ Database kernel engineers __Work on the core MongoDB database (C++)

==========================

In New York/Palo Alto/many other places:

\+ Technical service engineers __Support our users and customers to ensure
their success

\+ Consulting engineers __Assist our users and customers with all phases of
implementation

\+ Solutions Architects __Design systems /architectures alongside our
customers

==========================

As well as:

\+ Performance engineers in Palo Alto

\+ Test engineers in New York, Palo Alto, Austin and Boston

\+ Technical writers in New York

\+ Language-specific driver developers around the world

==========================

You can apply online or just get in touch with me at ian@mongodb.com

[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?aj=oWm7Yfw7&s=Ian_Whalen](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?aj=oWm7Yfw7&s=Ian_Whalen)

------
WWGaussDo
Stuph ([https://angel.co/stuph](https://angel.co/stuph),
[https://stuph.co](https://stuph.co)) is building its founding team! We are a
stealth startup creating a consumer product fueled by data mining and
information extraction. We are well funded and backed by top VCs. Our office
is located in San Francisco.

Our founder is an ex-googler who created Google Trends. Our team consists of
graduates of MIT, Cornell, RPI, and top international universities. Between us
we have worked at Google, Twitter and Amazon, and won a Kaggle competition. We
love math, algorithms and machine learning.

Do you like functional programming? We're using Clojure for our backend and
ClojureScript for our frontend. Knowing either isn't a requirement, but be
excited to learn!

We are looking for:

\- Frontend engineers with strong CS fundamentals

\- Experienced backend engineer with excellent system design and architecture
skills

\- Engineering interns who can hit the ground running.

Contact: artem@stuph.co

------
jack-kearney
Kitchit | San Francisco, CA

The Kitchit recipe is simple: For a great night with friends, skip the
restaurant and bring the chef to you.

We believe that a great meal shared with great people is a powerful and joyful
experience. When that meal takes place effortlessly in the comfort of home,
something downright magical happens. That’s why we’re building a platform to
pioneer a new kind of dining experience—one that turns your table into the
best table in town.

We’re a well-funded startup based in the Mission neighborhood of San
Francisco. Our platform is powered by great chefs, world-class technology, and
a passionate team. We’re looking for talented (and hungry) full-stack
engineers with an eye for product. Currently wee use Rails + Heroku, but we’ll
be diving into mobile app development soon.

Plus. our office features the biggest dinner table you’ve ever seen. Want to
pull up a chair? Apply for an open job.

[http://www.kitchit.com/jobs](http://www.kitchit.com/jobs)

------
mharris
Gliffy - San Francisco (SOMA office) Full Stack Software Engineer

Gliffy (www.Gliffy.com) is looking for a talented engineer (full stack) to
help build upon their already innovative SaaS diagraming/graphing product.

In this role you would have the opportunity to work with technologies like
Scala/Playframework/HTML5/Canvas and make a measurable impact as part of a
small, but insanely bright team. Gliffy is established and quite profitable,
but still operates like a startup (hackatons, quarterly outings) and is
investing in growing the team. They are based in SF and allow employees to
work from home Mondays and Fridays (alongside some other nice perks -
quarterly bonuses, employer 401K contribution, etc).

Gliffy has hired me to help them on the search (an engineer I placed back in
March is loving it and they've asked me to find one more as they continue
their growth).

Sponsorship/remote work not available at this time.

Email me for more details: matt@blocktalent.com

------
RaizlabsTalent
Raizlabs - [http://raizlabs.com](http://raizlabs.com) \- Boston, MA and San
Francisco Bay Area (Oakland)

Mobile Strategy, Design, and Development

What you'll do at Raizlabs:

Do more than code. Raizlabs is seeking experienced mobile developers, and user
experience/user interface designers to engineer beautiful apps and influence
product direction for startups and big brands like Virgin, Bloomingdale’s,
Localytics, RunKeeper, Rue La La, Care.com, and HubSpot. We’ve worked in a
diverse array of fields ranging from education to medical wearables and are
always playing with novel technologies.

You’ll be working with enthusiastic and supportive peers in a trust-based work
environment. In fact, you’ll be helping to keep it that way.

Sounds like fun, right?

Check out our openings and apply:
[http://raizlabs.com/company/jobs/](http://raizlabs.com/company/jobs/) or
email me directly with questions: anik.das@raizlabs.com

------
eande
Lellan - Redwood City, CA - Director or Sales & Marketing

The position is a key member of the leadership team. The candidate will be
responsible for the overall marketing strategy and vision, setting the sales
distribution and rep network strategy and fielding early sales. The ideal
candidate excels at both strategic and executional levels and thrives in a
startup environment.

Responsibilities:

\- set and execute sales distribution and rep network strategy

\- field early sales calls and manage early customers

\- devise and set marketing strategy, positioning and vision

\- work with executive team to identify and develop strategic alliances and
major customers

\- understand and test key value proposition and articulate features and
benefits

\- set up marketing structure of company

\- propose and develop sales, marketing budget

\- represent company at key events and trade shows

\- set strategy for hiring reps or sales team

\- develop and manage effective PR strategy

Experience and Qualifications:

\- successful experience selling and marketing products as a Manager or
Director level in a fast-growing company

\- experience setting marketing strategy and direction for new products in new
market segments

\- ability to plan and manage at both strategic and operational levels

\- prior startup experience required

\- 7+ years' experience with progression responsibilities

\- MBA preferred

Compensation:

\- we offer competitive salaries, equity and benefits

Apply here:
[https://lellan.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk08ds](https://lellan.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk08ds)

------
formswift
Formswift - [http://formswift.com/jobs](http://formswift.com/jobs) \- San
Francisco (preferred, will relocate)

We are hiring an associate manager for content marketing (non-technical).

Are you a creative, results-oriented self-starter? Are you looking for a high-
impact, management-track role with mentorship from experienced entrepreneurs
and opportunities for growth? If your answer is “yes,” we should chat!

FormSwift is looking for a team member to join our online marketing department
in our San Francisco office. This full-time role will provide experience in
content marketing, search engine optimization, email marketing, and public
relations.

FormSwift is a leading provider of tools to help you easily create, edit, and
sign any document. Since our founding in the summer of 2012, FormSwift’s
platform has created millions of documents by users around the globe.

Please visit formswift.com/jobs for specific instructions on how to apply.

------
eabraham
iCapital Network - fulltime in NYC

iCapital is redefining the alternative investment process with innovative
technology for fund managers, institutions, and qualified investors. Our
founders and management team are accomplished industry executives who have
raised hundreds of billions of dollars of private equity capital and have
proven track records for investing in, building, managing, and advising
financial software & services companies.

Out tech stack is:

-AngularJS

-Ruby on Rails

-Heroku/Amazon AWS

We are looking for a junior to mid-level developer with the following
experience:

\- 1+ years developing full-stack Ruby on Rails web applications

\- 3+ years developing web-based applications in any web development platform
(Rails, Django, PHP, ASP.NET MVC, Java EE/Spring, Node.js, etc.)

\- 1+ years working with modern JavaScript libraries/frameworks and related
technologies (Ajax, JSON, RESTful web services, jQuery, Backbone, AngularJS,
Ember or similar, HTML 5, CSS 3)

\- Knowledge of Test-Driven Development

Email me eric@icapitalnetwork.com if you are interested.

------
bbncyber
Raytheon BBN Technologies Cyber Security Department is hiring (Cambridge, MA
and Columbia, MD). I currently work here in a technical position.

What You Could Do

"As part of the Cyber Security team at BBN, you might write Android apps and
inject them with malware to test malware detection tools, devise creative ways
to graphically represent data about the lineage of malware, reverse engineer
an embedded device looking for vulnerabilities that a hacker could exploit, or
create and implement algorithms and code to prevent data exfiltration from
military networks."

I know that is copied from the req. I don't want to post details that might
get me in trouble. That being said, it is an accurate description of what you
could do.

What We Are Looking For

We are looking for developers, reverse engineers, cyber researchers, etc., BS
to PhD, 0-6 years experience. US citizenship required, willingness to obtain
clearance preferred but not required. Offices in Columbia, MD and Cambridge,
MA.

Job Requirements: * Great imagination * Strong written and oral communication
skills * Solid programming skills, particularly in C/C++ or Java but also x86
(or other) assembly language, Python or Perl * Some experience in designing
and developing software systems, as well as performing system test and
integration

Experience or interest in any of the following is desirable: * Networking code
development * Operating system internals and/or kernel development * Network
protocol analysis techniques * Virtualization and sandboxing * Reverse
engineering * System analysis and engineering * Static and dynamic binary
analysis * Low-level knowledge of consumer electronics (e.g., mobile phones,
ARM processors, etc.) * Embedded systems * Other security topics like fuzzing,
memory analysis, malware techniques, cryptography, etc.

Shoot me an email at ebarnes@bbn.com if interested. I'm happy to answer
questions.

------
dave_sullivan
Ersatz Labs - Pacifica, CA (peninsula, south of San Francisco)

Come work with neural networks and deep learning by the beach.
([http://www.ersatzlabs.com](http://www.ersatzlabs.com))

We're building out our local team and have an opening for a position that is
essentially CTO. We're not particularly big on titles, but it's ok if you are.
We need someone that can help take our product to the next level and is local
to the SF Bay Area.

Qualified candidate: Demonstrable experience with deep learning and neural
networks, preferably with applicable PHD. Capable of leading a fast growing
team and being involved hands on with building the product. Strong familiarity
with python, some C++. Experience managing a software team.

We're offering equity, a salary, and a chance to help turn the world into a
data driven technological utopia.

For more information, contact Dave Sullivan at dave@ersatzlabs.com

------
mmryang
Mediamorph - Numerous Tech Roles (Junior/Senior) (New York, NY) -
[http://www.mediamorph.com/company/careers/](http://www.mediamorph.com/company/careers/)

Do you binge watch series on Hulu or Netflix? Do you love watching movies on
Amazon Prime or via your Playstation? Are you interested in building software
at the only New York startup where your job is to work with the television,
film, and music services you use every day?

Mediamorph is working on several powerful platforms that integrate with the
day to day operations of those in the business of the motion picture and
entertainment industries. We take a cutting edge software approach, always
building and experimenting with the latest technologies.

[http://www.mediamorph.com/company/careers/](http://www.mediamorph.com/company/careers/)

------
anarchitect
Easyart - [http://easyart.com/help/jobs](http://easyart.com/help/jobs) \-
Clerkenwell, London

Easyart is looking for a talented and passionate Front-end Web Developer to
help us craft great experiences for our customers.

As part of our technology team, you’ll be responsible for the continual
improvement of the design, functionality, usability and sales conversion of
our network of websites. You’ll need a keen eye for design, be fluent in HTML,
CSS and JavaScript and have a passion for making things that people love to
use.

What we can offer you

    
    
      * A key role in a high-traffic, industry-leading ecommerce site
      * A fun, collaborative environment where you will have the chance to make your mark
      * A focus on productivity using data-driven processes using the best of Lean and Agile
    

What we need from you

    
    
      * Continual improvement of user experience and functionality of our public-facing websites
      * Have your finger on the pulse of web development, and bring new ideas to the team regularly
      * An enthusiastic team player who can collaborate across departments
      * Strong technical skills so you can lead development on our pattern library
      * The ability to think strategically, beyond the current task and be excited about solving difficult problems
    

The skills we are looking for

    
    
      * Solid front-end design experience writing clean, maintainable JavaScript (jQuery, Backbone, JSON), CSS (Sass) and HTML
      * UX design skills, including responsive layouts
      * Excellent communication skills
      * A systematic approach to design and development, and opinionated views on topics like object-oriented CSS, modular design, mobile-first and progressive-enhancement
      * The ability to conceptualise features, take them through sketching, prototyping, building and testing phases
      * A broad understanding of back-end web development
    

If this sounds like you then please contact nick@easyart.com

------
mrconkle
Web Application Developer, Egowall.com, Dallas, Tx:
[https://egowall.com](https://egowall.com)

Egowall is a web-based 3D social platform that enables users to archive,
organize and showcase their personal memories and professional achievements
through one or more virtual spaces.

We are seeking a web application developer to support existing and to build
new cloud-based web and mobile applications on a scalable cloud platform.

The ideal candidate for this job is an experienced developer with initiative
and solid software engineering sensibilities and an eye for all the components
that combine to create highly efficient and effective code.

For more details,
[http://www.egowall.com/common/jobs#webAppDeveloper](http://www.egowall.com/common/jobs#webAppDeveloper)

If this sounds interesting, please shoot me an email at econkle@esmtgroup.com!

------
jack7890
SeatGeek — New York, NY — Full Time — We're a search engine for tickets and
live events. Think "Kayak for sports/music/theater tickets."

Web Engineer — We're looking for someone who loves building for the web.
Everything else (professional experience, where in the stack you fit, the
languages you've used) is up for grabs. Details here:
[http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/](http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/)

Android Engineer — Our Android app is at a nascent stage, with just one
fulltime engineer working on it. Our iOS app is used by millions; we want our
Android app to get there too. We're looking for someone to help make that
happen:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs/android_developer](https://seatgeek.com/jobs/android_developer)

------
zoo
VSCO - Downtown Oakland.

We're boostrapped and profitable. And focused on photography, art, and
artists.

We're hiring in a lot of areas, but I'm focused on DevOps. Tech stack is
Ubuntu, Chef, HAProxy, Mongo, Node, Varnish, PHP, and a smattering of other
things.

[http://vsco.co/careers](http://vsco.co/careers)

------
garysieling
Blue Bell, PA Wingspan has a variety of document management products for
companies in regulated industries.

We're looking for junior or senior software developers - Scala / C#.
Experience with Sharepoint or Postgres also a big plus.

We're also looking for operations folks interested in devops (puppet).

Interested? contact gsieling@wingspan.com

------
Clairesheng
"Wanna work on #AngularJS, #nodejs, #Golang, #Swift or #python with the
@wiredcraft team in #Shanghai?

One of our offices: Shanghai, China

We build products at the intersection of technology around data. Lots of data
visualization, big data and infrastructure.

We work with large organizations on challenging problems (the World Bank, the
United Nations, CNN) OR on our own products (mostly developer tools, things
like [http://devo.ps](http://devo.ps) or
[http://octokan.com](http://octokan.com)).

We are a multicultural team with French, American, British, Chinese, Korean,
Dutch and Finnish colleagues. We are about to settle a third office in Berlin
and are looking at remote hiring in Spain and Seoul.

We work a lot with Javascript (node.js, AngularJS), Python, occasionally Go
and Erlang. Lots of single page apps, APIs and infrastructure automation.

We are looking for full-time or interns:

\- Developers; front-end (HTML5 + Compass + AngularJS), backend (node.js,
Python), ops (Python, Go).

\- Designers; you have design chops, understand technology (HTML/CSS...) and
do more than nice pictures (content strategy, color theory, ...).

\- Strategist; you can quickly immerse yourself in a new field of knowledge,
have a knack for data and are quick at recognizing patterns. You are a jack-
of-all-trades that can think a solution and get it shipped, either alone or
with a team.

\- Marketing; you have what it takes to grow a brand or product online and
understand how to leverage online and offline tools to get there.

\- Business Development; if you are in Washington DC, Berlin or Paris,
understand enough of our space and would like to help us grow our services,
shoot us an email.

Drop me a line at job@wiredcraft.com, or go to
[http://wiredcraft.com/careers.html](http://wiredcraft.com/careers.html)

------
erichurkman
eShares ([https://esharesinc.com/](https://esharesinc.com/)) – Mountain View,
California – fulltime – fintech

We're looking to hire a handful of positions to help us bring private
corporation ownership tracking into the modern era. We're replacing the dead-
tree versions of stock certificates and option grants with fully electronic
versions that provide up-to-date capitalization tracking, along with a lot of
other powerful financial tools. Many of the other companies listed here use
eShares.

1\. Full-stack engineer (Python, Django, JavaScript, PostgreSQL, AWS, …)

2\. Designer (heavy product design, visualization, front-end, HTML, CSS)

We have a small team of great people with a strong product sense. Customers
love us and we love them! Direct email: eric+hn@esharesinc.com (fixed email
address; if you sent one before please re-send!)

------
bausson
Docxa (Paris, France, On-site only)

We develop client interaction tools, small team and huge challenges, with
clients ranging from major banks and insurance companies to state
institutions.

Looking for: * Lead dev Java/Js * dev front end JS

French & English is a huge plus, but only one language and a willingness to
learn could make the cut.

contact: job@docxa.com

------
renil
KPMG LLP IN NJ and CO ([http://us-jobs.kpmg.com/](http://us-jobs.kpmg.com/))
H1 VISA is also accepted.

See reasons to work for KPMG: [http://us-jobs.kpmg.com/en/why-kpmg/top-
reasons-to-work-at-k...](http://us-jobs.kpmg.com/en/why-kpmg/top-reasons-to-
work-at-kpmg)

Senior .NET developer in Montvale, NJ [http://us-
jobs.kpmg.com/jobs/descriptions/senior-net-develop...](http://us-
jobs.kpmg.com/jobs/descriptions/senior-net-developer-montvale-new-jersey-
job-1-4560338)

Senior .NET developer in Denver, CO [http://us-
jobs.kpmg.com/jobs/descriptions/senior-net-develop...](http://us-
jobs.kpmg.com/jobs/descriptions/senior-net-developer-denver-colorado-
job-1-4338538)

------
ozanonay
Via Health - San Francisco, CA (full time, local only)

Stealth, venture-backed digital health company combatting preventable disease
through AI-leveraged human coaching.

Seeking full-stack, android and devops engineers among other roles.

More info: [https://jobs.lever.co/via](https://jobs.lever.co/via)

Or email me: oz+hn@via.co

------
bluishgreen
Autodesk is hiring across the board at the San Francisco office.

Look here for details: [http://careers.autodesk.com/san-francisco,-ca-
jobs](http://careers.autodesk.com/san-francisco,-ca-jobs)

(currently site is undergoing maintenance, check back in a bit)

You can email me directly: ept.autodesk@gmail.com

------
maramartin
Sr. Full Stack Engineer @ Stitch Fix - San Francisco OR REMOTE

We're looking for a Sr. Full Stack Engineer to join our team. We're building a
new kind of enterprise, service-oriented set of applications that's powering
one of the most innovative ecommerce platforms ever.

Here are some things we're working on:

* Advanced learning algorithms to aid our awesome styling team

* Multiple-application architecture running in the cloud

* Custom warehouse and inventory systems for a very unique business model

* Responsive web interfaces to drive both the customer experience and our internal tools

* Building prediction models for a smart and successful future

We build through open communication, collaboration, prototyping and testing.
We work mostly in Rails with some Python. We love HipChat and Google Hangouts.
We use new continuous integration tools like Tddium to deploy to Heroku.

We knew you'd ask eventually, so here's what we're offering:

* Competitive salaries and generous equity.

* A business that trusts and embraces tech. We know, a style brand? But it's totally true.

* Want to move to San Francisco or Pittsburgh? Stitch Fix has your relocation expenses covered.

* A senior team that does things right.

* A startup with a proven business model that's growing fast.

* Use your preference of tools and hardware.

* A comprehensive health insurance plan, including full dental and vision coverage.

* Fully stocked pantry with your choice of snacks and drinks.

* Sunny office in downtown San Francisco and also in downtown Pittsburgh (or you can come visit our SF office once every 2 months if you prefer to work remotely)

Apply via:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/724](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/724)

------
temuze
New York City - Moat

Moat is a growing analytics startup with products in two core areas:

1) Analytics

We analyze content and advertisements for many of the most trafficked websites
on the Internet. Receiving terabytes of data a day, we give our customers
insights with metrics like ad viewability, attention and much more. Our client
base is growing very quickly.

2) Search

We index the Internet for online ads. This helps advertisers, publishers, and
companies in the ad-tech ecosystem see the ads their competitors are running
and allows us to estimate each company's online ad footprint. We have a free
product, moat.com and a premium product, Moat Pro.

Moat is turning into one of the largest Python shops in NYC and we're
committed to open source technology. We’re looking for engineers in various
roles up and down the tech stack to help us scale.

Openings can be found at jobs.moat.com

------
Flemlord
FinFolio - www.finfolio.com - Denver, CO

Looking For: Entry-Level C#/SQL/WPF Developer

FinFolio is a boutique technology company that makes software for professional
financial advisers. Our development environment uses the Microsoft technology
stack (C#, WPF, SQL). We have beautiful offices in the Denver Tech Center with
video games, foosball, free sodas/snacks, and standard perks like health care.

I founded/run the company and still write code.

Check out our posting at: [http://www.finfolio.com/aboutus/Pages/Entry-level-
C-SQL-WPF-...](http://www.finfolio.com/aboutus/Pages/Entry-level-C-SQL-WPF-
Developer.aspx)

If you are interested, please email me directly at mattabar (at) finfolio.com.
Please mention you heard about it on HN. Candidates only please; no recruiters
or consulting firms.

Thanks!

------
bigcommerce
San Francisco - SoMA - 1st and Folsom

Bigcommerce opened our first office in SF 4 months ago and have hired 50
people for our product and engineering team. We are an Australian/American
company so have a unique work style that you will find very refreshing.

We work to live not live to work.

We still have a number of roles open so if you are interested in any of the
following email me on adam@bigcommerce.com

[http://www.bigcommerce.com/careers/?filter=san-
francisco&tea...](http://www.bigcommerce.com/careers/?filter=san-
francisco&team=all#jobs)

VP, User Experience (UX)

Backend Software Engineer - Core Services

Big-Data (Analytics) Engineer

Data Systems Engineer

Database Architect/Engineer (PostgreSQL)

Database Engineer (Linux, Puppet, MySQL, Postgres, Spark)

Director of Engineering

IT Team Lead

Marketing Campaign Manager

Product Manager

Product Marketing Manager

Program Manager - San Francisco

QA Engineer (PHP, MySQL, Linux)

Quality Engineer

Security Engineer

Senior Data Scientist

Senior Product Manager

Senior Product Manager - Catalog & Inventory Management

Senior Product Manager - Merchant Tools & Control Panel

Senior Product Manager - Mobile Products

Senior Product Manager - Payments, Billing and Tax

Senior Product Manager - Themes Platform

Senior Product Marketing Manager, Apps and Themes

Senior UX/UI Designer

Site Reliability Engineer

Software Engineer (PHP or Ruby)

Technical Product Manager - Platform & API

Technical Recruiter

------
bitcrusher
FlareWorks - [http://www.flareworks.co](http://www.flareworks.co) \- San
Francisco, CA ( Bay area preferred, remote possible ) Interested in changing
the world? Neither are we! But we are interested in having fun and building
cool software.

FlareWorks is a mobile messaging startup headquartered in San Francisco,
California. Our mission is to build a platform for contextual communication
between family and friends that is easier, simpler and safer than texting. Our
company’s visual messaging service —called Flares— uses visual cues, instead
of text, to provide communication shortcuts between friends and family.

We're a seed funded, early stage startup, so this is an opportunity to get in
on the ground-floor ( we have not launched yet ). You would be engineer number
2 or 3. We're looking for mobile developers, both iOS and Android to help us
take our application and platform to the next level. Our mobile apps are the
face of the organization and, as such, you’ll be on the front lines of
creating an application and experience that has the potential to be used by
millions of people every day.

Our Stack:

    
    
      * Node for our API.
      * Erlang for our platform.
    

What we offer:

    
    
      * We're not fans of 9-5 with a lunch break. Work then you want, where you want. Results matter. "Seat Time" does not.
      * Unlimited PTO. Take the time off you need, when you need it. We don't offer prizes for 'attendance'.
      * 5K equipment budget. Buy what you want; After a year, it's yours to keep.
      * Company outings. We like to get out and do things as a team. Lunches, dinners, games, volunteering, concerts. We're always on the lookout for things to do.
      * A real voice. We want to know what you think. If you have an idea or think something isn't working, we want to hear about it. Your voice counts.
      * Generous options and an actually competitive salary ( no low balling + options bait and switch here ).
      

What we're looking for:

    
    
      * Senior level Android and iOS engineers.
      * UX and visual design chops.
      * Meticulous attention to details.
      * Android:
        * Animation and the hardware accelerated rendeing pipeline as well as OpenGL ES.
        * Location, Content and Media SDK experience.
      * iOS:
        * Core Graphics, Core Animation, Core Data, Core Location
      * Comfort with rapid iteration and real-time team collaboration.
    

If this sounds like a good fit for you, email us (jobs@flareworks.co) and
we'll talk.

------
justuseapen
We're hiring in Boston. Pavlok is making behavior-modification technology to
help people become the best possible version of themselves. I'm an engineer on
the team and would love to talk to anyone who's interested in learning more:
justuseapen (AT) gmail (dot) com

------
AgaMatrix
AgaMatrix Software Engineer - Salem, NH

Responsibilities Relies on experience and judgment to plan and accomplish
goals. Performs a variety of complicated tasks. May lead and direct the work
of others. A wide degree of creativity and latitude is expected.

Tasks *Designs, modifies, develops, writes and implements software
applications for multiple platforms: iOS, Android, and web client/server
applications. Creates, supports, and/or installs in-house tools for
development and testing automation. Assists in authoring and/or reviewing
software requirements. Participates in Risk Analysis meetings for new and
current products

Qualifications

    
    
        Requires a bachelor’s degree in CS, CE, EE or equivalent experience in the field or in a related area.
        Familiar with best practices and procedures of the field of software engineering.
        High competency in a modern OO language.
        Comfortable in a rapid, agile development environment
        Deep knowledge of mobile and/or web application architectures.
        Able to write clear and accurate technical documentation
    

WHAT WE DO: AgaMatrix is revolutionizing health care. We’ve sold over a
million devices, two billion sensors, and we are the first FDA cleared medical
device/app that works with iOS. We’ve been featured by the New York Times and
Fast Company, and we work with the world’s largest retailers (Walmart, Kroger,
Target) and pharmaceutical companies (Sanofi, Perrigo) to change the way
diabetes is treated. If you want to make a living while making a difference,
we should talk.

You’ll be joining a team with numerous Ph.D’s and engineers/scientists from a
dozen countries, founded by a Marshall Scholar. There is never a lack of
challenging problems.

WHO WE ARE: We are driven, passionate people who value innovation and
perseverance, while still enjoying a collegial, familial atmosphere. Our
people come from a variety of backgrounds from biochemistry and algorithm
design to industrial design and regulatory affairs, so you will have the
chance to learn from many different disciplines.

WHERE WE’RE HEADED: We are extending our product development group with an
A-team of designers and engineers. This team will deliver on our vision for
mobile diabetes care: leveraging hardware and software technology to reduce
healthcare costs and enable a quantum leap forward in the quality of care for
the 285+ millions of people with diabetes worldwide.

HOW TO APPLY: For immediate review, send resumes to tnevin@agamatrix.com

------
fmela
Connectifier
([http://www.connectifier.com/careers](http://www.connectifier.com/careers))
is located in sunny Newport Beach, CA (45 minutes south of Los Angeles).

Every month millions of jobs are left unfilled. This means people look for
work longer, companies move slower, and products and services that we all want
don't get delivered. Recruiting is a $400 billion per year industry, and there
is ample room to make it better. Connectifier is a small but quickly growing
venture-backed startup that’s passionate about solving the hiring problem. We
build software to streamline the recruiting process and connect talented
candidates with the companies looking to hire them. Join us to be an early
employee at a fast growing startup!

Our engineering team has a depth of talent from places like Google, Microsoft
Research, Berkeley National Lab, Carnegie Mellon, and Stanford. We’re
committed to helping each other learn and grow while having a blast, and we’re
looking for developers that are smart, ambitious, and get things done. We
mostly work in Java, but you’ll get bonus points for server/backend, MongoDB,
HTML, JavaScript, or machine learning experience. You’ll get to design and
develop large scale data processing systems, work alongside a talented set of
peers, and make an impact beyond what is possible at a large, bureaucratic
company.

We offer a highly competitive salary and stock compensation package, including
100% employee coverage for medical, dental, life, and disability insurance. We
also provide lunch and a fully-stocked snack bar & coffee station. To
decompress, we play table tennis at the office, or volleyball at the beach
(which is walking distance from our office!).

Placing the right people in the right jobs is hard, and since we took on this
challenge, we've already helped hundreds of companies, from fledgling startups
to the Fortune 100s, find and recruit the best talent. We want to improve
people's lives by helping them work somewhere they love. If you want to help
us change the world and drive the economy forward, shoot us an email at
jobs+hn@connectifier.com

------
clieu
ClustrixDB - San Francisco, San Jose, or Seattle

\---- Senior Software Engineer ----

Clustrix is solving one of the most difficult open problems in the software
database industry today: scaling SQL. We’ve built our own distributed
relational database from the ground up. Now we’re looking for smart and
motivated folks to join our small team of developers and take this technology
to the next level. We work on:

\- a C codebase written mostly in continuation-passing style database
fundamentals: B-trees, logging and recovery, checkpointing, MVCC

\- a Paxos-based distributed system: group membership, transaction consensus,
global checkpoint

\- a query planner and compiler, modeled on the Cascades Framework, which
generates distributed queries

\- a rebalancer, which manages data distribution across the cluster

You should be someone with experience in databases, file systems, or other
systems at scale and comfortable with designing efficient programs in C.

Here are some things that make Clustrix a great place to work:

\- Our team is small, so you get to own significant projects and contribute in
a big way to the product.

\- We have a lot of interesting problems to work on, in a variety of areas.

\- Our customers love us. We help them do things they could never do with
their legacy SQL databases.

\- We are passionate about making our software work better and faster

Our customer base is growing, both in number and in size of deployment. Their
clusters keep getting bigger and their workloads more varied, so you will see
interesting challenges and solutions in solving those.

We have offices in Seattle, San Jose, and San Francisco, with all the perks
you expect from a startup (happy hours, snacks, hoodies, etc).

Let’s build a scalable database!

[http://www.clustrix.com/company/careers/openings/](http://www.clustrix.com/company/careers/openings/)

------
WWTechJobs
Engineering Training Manager, Washington, D.C.: weddingwire.com

WeddingWire is the nation's leading technology company serving the $100+
billion wedding, corporate, and social events industry. Launched in 2007,
WeddingWire is the largest and most trusted online marketplace connecting
merchants with engaged couples and party planners. Moreover, WeddingWire's
SaaS business platform powers the front and back-office for tens of thousands
of event merchants, from venues and photographers to caterers and
entertainers.

For more details: [http://jobs.weddingwire.com/apply/MmPKU9/Engineering-
Trainin...](http://jobs.weddingwire.com/apply/MmPKU9/Engineering-Training-
Manager.html?source=Hacker+News)

------
jonhearty
Datanyze - [http://datanyze.com](http://datanyze.com) \- San Mateo, CA
(downtown)

*

Jon from Datanyze here. We crawl millions of websites every day to tell our
customers things like who stopped using their competitor today.

John Koetsier from VentureBeat called us "the Google for sales and marketing"
\- [http://venturebeat.com/2014/01/20/this-startup-tells-you-
whe...](http://venturebeat.com/2014/01/20/this-startup-tells-you-when-
companies-try-your-competitors-software-and-is-growing-25-a-month/)

Our growth has been phenomenal and we're looking for talented people to help
in all capacities, including engineering, design, marketing, and more.

Email me directly at jon@datanze.com for more information.

------
WWTechJobs
Android Mobile Developer, Washington, D.C.: WeddingWire.com

WeddingWire is the nation's leading technology company serving the $100+
billion wedding, corporate, and social events industry. Launched in 2007,
WeddingWire is the largest and most trusted online marketplace connecting
merchants with engaged couples and party planners. Moreover, WeddingWire's
SaaS business platform powers the front and back-office for tens of thousands
of event merchants, from venues and photographers to caterers and
entertainers.

For more details: [http://jobs.weddingwire.com/apply/4BIrds/Android-Mobile-
Deve...](http://jobs.weddingwire.com/apply/4BIrds/Android-Mobile-
Developer.html?source=Hacker+News)

------
WWTechJobs
Ruby On Rails Developer, Washington, D.C.: WeddingWire.com

WeddingWire is the nation's leading technology company serving the $100+
billion wedding, corporate, and social events industry. Launched in 2007,
WeddingWire is the largest and most trusted online marketplace connecting
merchants with engaged couples and party planners. Moreover, WeddingWire's
SaaS business platform powers the front and back-office for tens of thousands
of event merchants, from venues and photographers to caterers and
entertainers.

For more details: [http://jobs.weddingwire.com/apply/tilTTi/Ruby-On-Rails-
Devel...](http://jobs.weddingwire.com/apply/tilTTi/Ruby-On-Rails-
Developer.html?source=Hacker+News)

------
michaelhoffman
Princess Margaret Cancer Centre: Postdoctoral fellowships in computational
biology and machine learning -
[http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/](http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/)

Toronto, ON

The Hoffman Lab at the Princess Margaret Cancer Centre, seeks new members for
our team. We develop machine learning techniques to better understand
chromatin biology. These models and algorithms transform high-dimensional
functional genomics data into interpretable patterns and lead to new
biological insight. A key focus of the lab is to train a new generation of
computational biologists.

We seek postdoctoral fellows for several projects in computational genomics
and machine learning. Selected projects include:

1\. Predicting long-range chromatin interactions and enhancer targets with
novel machine learning methods.

2\. Integrating epigenomic and sequence data to better understand human gene
regulation.

3\. Creating models of transcription factor binding that allow us to predict
the effects of perturbations.

4\. Developing deep learning techniques to find novel behavior in multiple
functional genomics datasets.

 _Required qualifications_ : Doctorate in computational biology, computer
science, electrical engineering, statistics, or physics obtained in the last
five years. Submitted papers in genomics or machine learning research.
Expertise in Python and Unix environments.

 _Preferred qualifications_ : Experience with epigenomics and graphical
models. Published papers in peer-reviewed journals or refereed conference
proceedings. Expertise in R, C, and C++.

We will consider candidates who need a VISA to work in Canada.

 _To apply_ : We will accept applications until the position is filled. Please
submit a CV, a PDF of your best paper, and the names, email addresses, and
phone numbers of three references to the address at
[http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/#postdoc](http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/#postdoc)

------
ronshapiro
New York, NY and/or SF - full time Android Engineer

Venmo - [https://venmo.com](https://venmo.com) \-
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.venmo](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.venmo)

Venmo is approaching the top free finance apps (currently #26) and is looking
to add a couple more Android engineers to our team to help us break the top 5.

If you're interested in helping friends pay each other, implementing some
amazing interactions powered with Material Design and hacking on Java and
Gradle, apply online at
[https://venmo.com/info/jobs](https://venmo.com/info/jobs)

Questions? ron \at/ venmo.com

------
davezatch
Uberall - [https://uberall.com](https://uberall.com) \- Berlin, Germany
(Mitte)

WE ARE UBERALL – A young and ambitious technology startup from Berlin. We
believe that the internet enables us to connect to our local environment in
radically new ways and that it lets us navigate and shape our daily lives like
we never before could. We want to be part of this development, bring customers
and local businesses closer together and re-instill a sense of community where
anonymity has become the norm. To this end we are building a revolutionary
marketing platform for local businesses. This platform makes getting in touch
and communicating with their customers through all relevant online channels
super easy for them. Really.

These are amazing times – we are well financed, we have a beautiful office
space in the heart of Berlin and we are looking to hire a number of highly
motivated and skilled colleagues to join forces with us!

We are looking for backend engineers (m/f) to support our tech team. You will
be working closely with product development and be responsible for turning
their wildest dreams into reality. Your skill-set includes:

\- Real passion for developing great web apps

\- Proven experience in Java & web technology, possibly Grails

\- Building & maintaining scalable architectures using modern tools

\- Enthusiasm for beautiful, pragmatic code and an eye for simplicity

\- Looking past your Java IDE to play with servers, databases, and web
services is your everyday playground

\- Competent English ability. The team is international and English is the
language of the office

We’re looking for YOU!

You already have at least some work experience, you have an above-average
education and you thrive in an environment that lets you take on
responsibility early on? You’re highly motivated, an independent thinker but
still a team player and you’re hungry to do things that matter? Then you
should join us!

You get the chance to become part of a young company with an ambitious and
highly skilled team, to contribute to our vision to really bring local
business to the web, to work on and implement your own ideas and to have a lot
of fun on the way.

Just send your application containing all relevant documentation (including
past projects, GitHub & stackoverflow links, etc) and we will get in touch
soon. Applications to jobs@uberall.com, please!

------
jevans
Foraker Labs. Boulder, CO.

We build stuff for clients as well as maintaining a couple of internal
products. Our clients range from Breastcancer.org to local school districts.
Our products range from usability testing mobile web sites
([http://www.uxrecorder.com/](http://www.uxrecorder.com/)) to navigating
traffic more efficiently ([http://www.i70app.com/](http://www.i70app.com/)).

We're looking for someone comfortable with both Ruby on Rails and JavaScript.

We're also looking for Web and iOS designers.

More details and apply here: [http://www.foraker.com/careers/web-
developer/](http://www.foraker.com/careers/web-developer/)

------
jessehea
Bex.io - Vancouver, BC, Canada Back-end engineer Our stack is Erlang (Elixir),
AngularJS, Docker, Postgres, etc. -Love of Bitcoin and experience with
distributed systems and/or highly available financial systems.

Open to remote contractors or in house at our Vancouver office

hi@bex.io

------
ssk2
Mesosphere, Inc. (INTERN, VISA)

We're hiring for a number of positions in both our Hamburg, Germany and our
San Francisco, CA offices:

\+ UX Prototyper

\+ Frontend Engineer

\+ Distributed Applications Engineer

\+ Distributed Systems Engineer

\+ Linux Systems Engineer

\+ Technical Writer

\+ Solutions Architect

Full details are at [http://mesosphere.io/jobs/](http://mesosphere.io/jobs/),
please apply online or email me at sunil@mesosphere.io for more information!

We're well funded, visa friendly, contribute extensively to open source (we're
building products and services around the Apache Mesos project) and have great
investors, advisors and engineers. Work ranges from Javascript to Python to Go
to Scala to C++, depending on the layer of the stack and application to hand.
Get in touch!

------
davidkopf
Remind, Soma, San Francisco - Education startup

[https://remind.com/careers#jobs](https://remind.com/careers#jobs)

Highlights

\- 15% of US Teachers

\- 6MM monthly actives

\- $19.5MM raised; Kleiner Perkins (led by John Doerr) & Social+Capital (led
by Chamath Palihapitiya)

Positions

\- Full stack, Backend engineers

\- Senior Product Designer

\- Android, iOS developer

------
gmac
PSYCHOLOGICAL TECHNOLOGIES ([http://PSYT.co.uk](http://PSYT.co.uk)) —
Epsom/Brighton, UK

* Seeking: experienced Android and/or full stack engineer

WHAT WE DO. We’re a tech startup creating corporate and consumer products to
measure and enhance wellbeing and productivity. There are two strands to what
we do. First, we quantify cognitive and psychological states, such as
attention or happiness. Second, we deliver interventions, such as mindfulness,
to boost cognitive and psychological skills. Web and mobile apps are key to
both these strands.

WHO WE ARE. Our backgrounds span finance, psychology, technology, and design.
CTO George leads on the measurement side, having mapped the nation’s wellbeing
with the Mappiness app ([http://mappiness.org.uk](http://mappiness.org.uk)).
CEO Nick leads on interventions, as the former Head of Research for successful
mindfulness app Headspace
([http://www.getsomeheadspace.com](http://www.getsomeheadspace.com)).

WHAT WE USE. We love CoffeeScript, both in the browser and for our internal
app logic. Our back-end is largely Postgres and Ruby. We could imagine using
Node, Python, Go and/or R at some point; maybe other things too. Our iOS apps
are C and Objective-C, of course, with liberal use of SpriteKit and
Accelerate. We’ve tried RubyMotion (impressive, but probably not for us) and
we’re playing with Swift. Our Android apps don’t exist yet, and that might be
where you come in.

WHO YOU MIGHT BE. We’re looking for someone smart, opinionated, and
enthusiastic (in the face of interesting work). Someone with solid experience
in web, Android (especially) and/or iOS app development, who likes learning,
and who agrees that UX is the most important — and usually the hardest — thing
to get right. Bonus points for any of: user testing, sysadmin or database
expertise; an interesting technical blog or Github/BitBucket profile; and an
interest in mindfulness or subjective wellbeing.

WHERE WE’RE AT. Geographically we’re currently at Nuffield Health's offices in
Epsom (free gym and lovely offices) but a move to Brighton is likely in the
works over the next year. We have just completed our first investment round.
Currently our CTO does all development, so you’d be our first developer hire.
That means we can be flexible about the work you take on, playing to your
strengths and your preferences. That also means you can expect to help guide
our development and share in our success.

Contact george(at)PSYT.co.uk

------
ultimoo
Splunk, San Francisco, CA

Splunk is hiring software engineers for the Splunk Cloud platform. While we
value excellent software engineers from all disciplines, you get bonus points
for having experience with Ruby, Python, a little Chef, AWS APIs etc.

My email is in my profile.

------
witten
EnergySavvy — Seattle, WA

At EnergySavvy we're using software to help solve one of the world's biggest
challenges: energy. We work with utilities across the country to improve their
energy efficiency programs and to help individuals and businesses reduce
energy consumption. Utilities spend almost $30B a year on energy efficiency.
EnergySavvy gives them a greater impact.

We're hiring devops, software engineers, IT, sales, operations, client
engagement, and regulatory affairs!

We use Python, Django, jQuery, PostgreSQL, and nginx to power SaaS offerings.

We just raised $8.25 mil. Come help us spend it wisely.

[http://www.energysavvy.com/](http://www.energysavvy.com/)

------
jtyoder2
Chat Sports is hiring for a lead iOS engineer:
[http://www.chatsports.com/jobs/#!/lead-iOS-
engineer](http://www.chatsports.com/jobs/#!/lead-iOS-engineer)

The groundbreaking Chat Sports app is the most comprehensive sports news app
to date. Sports news from all your favorite sources on the web is now
perfectly formatted for reading on your iPhone. Follow your teams like never
before with local, national and blog news all in one place.

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/chat-
sports/id819629553?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/chat-
sports/id819629553?mt=8)

------
jdleesmiller
writeLaTeX ([https://www.writelatex.com/](https://www.writelatex.com/)),
London, UK

About Us:

We're building 'Google Docs for Science', making science and R&D faster, more
open and more transparent by bringing the whole scientific process into the
cloud, from idea to writing to review to publication. Our users have already
created more than 1,000,000 documents on writeLaTeX, and it is being used in
hundreds of universities worldwide for teaching and research.

We're a London-based startup, supported by Bethnal Green Ventures
([http://bethnalgreenventures.com/](http://bethnalgreenventures.com/)) and
founded by two mathematicians who were inspired by their own experiences in
academia to create a better solution for scientific collaboration and
communication.

We're looking for a full stack engineer:

You'll be working closely with our team to build new and awesome ways for
scientists to collaborate and communicate. We're looking for full stack
engineers — your projects will span our database (PostgreSQL), web app (Ruby &
Rails, Node.js, Meteor), front end (HTML, CSS, Javascript) and infrastructure
(Heroku, Linux on Amazon EC2, RackSpace) layers. We also have projects for
mobile, if you're into Android or iOS.

You're an independent thinker and fast learner. You're resourceful and
knowledgeable, but you ask questions when you get stuck. You take pride in
your work, and you ship it early and often, because you love to see it out
there in the real world. You learn new programming languages and techniques
for fun, and you contribute to open source.

If this sounds like you, send your CV, current salary, and a link to your
profile on github/bitbucket to jobs@writelatex.com. We'll get in touch to
arrange an informal interview in person if possible, otherwise via
Skype/Google Hangout.

This is an immediate vacancy for a permanent position with a two month
probationary period. Working arrangements are flexible. The primary place of
work will be at our London office.

We look forward to meeting you!

------
ncgaskin
Lily Pod (lilypodlane.com) - Palo Alto, CA, INTERN or REMOTE OK

Family wellness is our play. We a building a non-contact sleep tracker for
children and parents and a beautiful dashboard to track developmental
milestones.

We seek smart developers and designers that want to build a beautiful and
intuitive platform for parents and caregivers. We provide parents an easy way
to log developmental events. The central feature is an image processing engine
that automatically quantifies many elements of a child’s life. We are a small
team now, and a lot of fun to be around.

Talk to me if you have questions: g@lilypodlane.com . iOS experience, backend
server and video experience a plus.

------
Synergyse
Synergyse - [http://synergyse.com](http://synergyse.com) \- Toronto, ON
(Local, Remote, Visa, Relocation)

Synergyse creates highly interactive and measurable Google Apps training. Our
mission is to teach everyone how to use Google Apps proficiently. We are
working on hard problems in big data, HTML5, media delivery and real time
technology. Our backend technology and web runs on the highly scalable Google
App Engine. Our frontend uses the Chrome Extension to inject content directly
into Google Apps. We love using the latest technologies from Google!

Synergyse is based in Toronto and we managed to be profitable within a couple
of months of starting it. Our clients tend to be in the enterprise and
education world, but our technology is consumer facing and fun. It’s the best
of both worlds. We are seeking a highly talented founding Software Engineer to
join us in building the future of training software.

Why you should join us

======================

\- Ability to define product and engineering as one of our first hires

\- Work with a highly motivated and talented founding team

\- Be a part of a business that has a good business model, good revenue
stream, and makes flagship technology

\- Flexible and casual work environment with opportunity to work remotely

\- Competitive compensation ($100k-$150k), equity (0.5%-1.5%) and full
benefits

What we’re looking for

======================

\- Software Engineer with a full-stack experience

\- Experience with cloud technologies (GAE, AWS, or Azure)

\- Experience with Javascript (experience with Chrome Extensions is a plus)

\- Ability to solve difficult technical problems

\- Ability to lead and run projects

\- Degree in Computer Science or equivalent, or 4+ years of professional
engineering experience

Synergyse is on a mission to teach the world how to use Google Apps, our
interactive training system is deployed in over 1000 schools and businesses
around the world, supporting over 1 million end-users. Join our team of ex-
Google engineers and learn what it takes to run a B2B business focused on the
enterprise and education markets.

Apply: [https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/61050/senior-
fullstac...](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/61050/senior-fullstack-
java-javascript-engineer-synergyse)

------
danbucholtz
www.gopaperbox.com

We are a super cool Dropbox app - and we're starting to blow up.

We are looking for full-stack developers that can work remotely 8 hours a day.
80-100K. The technology is node.js, mongoose/mongo, angular.

Check out the site, and send us a contact us if interested.

Thanks.

------
Ashley_MeetMe
MeetMe -[http://www.meetmecorp.com/careers/jobs-
available/](http://www.meetmecorp.com/careers/jobs-available/) \- New Hope,PA
--- One of the leading Social Networks on the web and mobile is hiring for
multiple full time tech roles including: Network Engineer, Android Developer,
iOS Developer and Web Developers specializing in node.js.

We use the latest and greatest technologies to get the job done to support our
one million daily active users! Our platform is robust and our teams are
growing.

If you want to hear more about our amazing culture and opportunities email me
: achiazza@meetme.com

------
theseanz
New Matter - [http://newmatter.com](http://newmatter.com) \- Los Angeles
(Pasadena), CA

3D printing should be as easy as how we create and communicate. That’s why New
Matter is more than just a printer. It’s an end-to-end 3D printing system,
including our breakthrough MOD-t 3D printer, complimentary software, and a
store full of cool 3D-printable designs.

Check out the last few days of our crowdfunding campaign here:
[https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/new-matter-mod-
t-a-3d-pri...](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/new-matter-mod-
t-a-3d-printer-for-everyone)

* Senior Software Engineer - Back End *

We're looking for an engineer to lead the development of the back end of the
3D printing marketplace that’s tightly integrated with our 3D printer. We’re
very early so you really get to own this piece of the product. You’ll work
closely with product, front end engineers, mobile engineers, and firmware
engineers to develop an API that talks to both our marketplace as well as our
printers. Being self-driven is important since the team is small and we want
to build an ambitious product quickly.

Preferably Ruby/Rails, but we are early enough that you can pretty much build
it out the way you want. You should have strong experience developing large-
scale web applications and experience designing and building REST APIs.

* Senior Software Engineer - Front End *

We are also looking for engineer to lead the development of the front end of
the marketplace. We’re very early so you really get to own this piece of the
product. You’ll work closely with product and design to implement the best
possible user experience across both desktop and mobile.

An ideal candidate would be up to date on current best practices for
developing complex user interfaces, including front end frameworks and
communicating with REST APIs. Being self-driven is important since the team is
small and we want to build an ambitious product quickly. You should have
strong experience developing large-scale web applications (desktop and mobile
web), experience with modern web frameworks (such as Backbone, Angular, Ember,
etc), experience working with REST APIs, and, obviously, experience with and
extensive knowledge of web technologies (HTML5/CSS3/Javascript). Major plus if
you consider yourself a full-stack developer (ie, you know how to integrate
the front end with the back end)

* Other positions *

We don't have formal job descriptions written yet, but if you are a desktop
software or firmware engineer, please get in touch with us.

Email me (Sean Stevens) at sean@newmatter.com

------
chicagoing
San Francisco, CA. At Blurb we help people create, publish, and sell one-of-a-
kind books. Any kind you can imagine—in print book, ebook, and magazine
formats. We use use Rails, Ruby, Ember, Backbone, Redis, PostgreSQL,
Coffeescript, jQuery, Sass, RSpec, Cucumber, HTML5 and Github daily. Check out
our open jobs ([http://www.blurb.com/job-listings](http://www.blurb.com/job-
listings)) and tech blog
([http://blurb.github.io/blog](http://blurb.github.io/blog)). Contact Andrew
at ahao@blurb.com.

------
dfine
Placemeter — NYC/REMOTE — FREELANCE — UI/UX

Hiring now!

We're looking for a UI/UX designer to optimize our onboarding flow. Should be
able to design mobile-first, responsive and work with developers on comps.
This should be a quick project, but we like to work with known entities and
there will be more work down the road.

 _To Apply_

Email: jobs@placemeter.com

Subject: Designer from HN

\---

 _About Placemeter_

Placemeter uses public video feeds and computer vision algorithms to create a
real time data layer about places, streets, and neighborhoods. Check out our
algorithm in action here:
[http://placemeter.com/tech](http://placemeter.com/tech)

------
drp
Zillow Rentals, San Francisco, CA

We're building the largest rental housing search network on the web and need
to make sure it's solid. We're hiring a software engineer/SDET to lead our
back-end testing efforts, building systems to test systems. You'll be an
extremely important part of a smart, fast-paced team that's responsible for
the data behind the best rental sites on the internet.

[http://www.zillow.com/jobs/san-francisco-
office/](http://www.zillow.com/jobs/san-francisco-office/) or email me at
davidpe@zillow.com

------
gabegottlieb
Santa Monica, CA (Los Angeles) Adomic.com -
[http://www.adomic.com](http://www.adomic.com)

We're a big-data display advertising SaaS service used by top agencies and
brands (you've definitely heard of our customer.) We churn over terabytes of
data a day to deliver actionable intelligence and recommendations to our
customers.

We're a developer run company, looking for full stack engineers who want to
work on our pretty sweet tech stack (C#, mongodb, hive/Map Reduce, tons of
AWS, etc.)

Interested? Have questions? jobs@adomic.com

------
PRodriguez
Lead Developer - Boston MA

I am looking for an individual to steer our technology and mentor our
development team.

Our technology environment includes: GWT, J2EE, Hibernate, Cassandra, MySQL,
Postgres, AWS, JS, Jira, Bamboo, Fisheye, and Sharepoint.

This is a senior level position.

Plaor, a company that specializes in developing highly scalable multi-platform
games, is located in the heart of Boston’s fast growing Innovation District.
Plaor produces Mega Fame Casino, an innovative and highly rated social casino
available on iOS, Android & desktop.

Please send resume/profile to jobs@plaor.com Thank you!

------
optaros
Optaros is a leading eCommerce services firm based in Boston, MA, with offices
in Austin, Boston, San Francisco and Bucharest, Romania. Some of our clients,
including Rue La La, Macy’s, and Nestle, and we work on platforms like hybris,
Magento, and Demandware.

We are recruiting for a number of roles, such as Tech Lead, Tech Architect, UX
Lead, and Sr. UX Developer.

\---

Technical Lead – Boston
([https://apply.hrmdirect.com/resumedirect/ApplyOnline/Apply.a...](https://apply.hrmdirect.com/resumedirect/ApplyOnline/Apply.aspx?req_id=enc-15.502805944085028&source=160584-CS-9741&validationonly=true))

We're looking for technologists with deep Java experience including Hibernate,
Spring, and MVC, with experience in consulting. This position is based out of
Boston, MA with around 30% travel.

\---

Technical Lead/Architect – Austin
([https://apply.hrmdirect.com/resumedirect/ApplyOnline/Apply.a...](https://apply.hrmdirect.com/resumedirect/ApplyOnline/Apply.aspx?req_id=enc-15.590095514495900&source=188516-CS-9741&validationonly=true))

We're looking for technologists with deep Java experience including Hibernate,
Spring, and MVC, with experience in consulting. This position is based out of
Austin, TX with around 30% travel.

\---

UX Development Lead – Boston
([https://apply.hrmdirect.com/resumedirect/ApplyOnline/Apply.a...](https://apply.hrmdirect.com/resumedirect/ApplyOnline/Apply.aspx?req_id=enc-15.549455319785494&source=175512-CS-9741&validationonly=true))

We're looking for technical strength (html5, css3, JavaScript, jquery and
skilled in backbone or another similar framework) and at least 2 years of
leadership experience. Knowledge of Ecommerce and a consultative approach is
also a must. This position is based out of Boston, MA with around 30% travel.

\---

Sr. UX Developer – Austin
([https://apply.hrmdirect.com/resumedirect/ApplyOnline/Apply.a...](https://apply.hrmdirect.com/resumedirect/ApplyOnline/Apply.aspx?req_id=enc-15.511360818185113&source=163321-CS-9741&validationonly=true))

We're looking for technical strength (html5, css3, JavaScript, jquery and
skilled in backbone or another similar framework), strong communication skills
and a consultatitive approach. This position is based out of Austin, TX with
around 30% travel.

------
killertypo
Robert Half (for corporate)

We're looking for a front end developer that has SharePoint expertise, strong
understanding of HTML5/JavaScript/CSS3, and has worked on global enterprise
level websites.

We specialize in C# development; however, also have a strong open source
presence, developing in Python and Java.

We currently have a Software Engineer II (front end web) position open:

[http://careers.roberthalf.com/job/San-Ramon-Software-
Enginee...](http://careers.roberthalf.com/job/San-Ramon-Software-Engineer-II-
CA-94582/56192200/)

~~~
killertypo
If you are seriously interested and worth your salt please reach out to me
directly [https://github.com/MikeMcMahon](https://github.com/MikeMcMahon)

------
bignoggins
Yahoo Fantasy Sports -
[http://sports.yahoo.com/fantasy](http://sports.yahoo.com/fantasy) \-
Sunnyvale, CA

We are the #1 fantasy sports destination on the web. Fantasy Sports is a
booming industry that is growing every year and has one of the most passionate
and engaged users on the web.

We have several positions that we are currently trying to hire for as we try
to bring home the championship. Sports and fantasy knowledge is a plus, but
not required. Just a willingness to get a little crazy and watch sports!
Watching sports will be a part of your job, how cool is that? Here is what we
are hiring for:

1\. Data Scientist - We have some of the largest warehouses of both user
generated and sports data anywhere. This is a sports nuts' dream! Apply for
this if you love figuring out what users are doing and how to iterate on the
product based on numbers.

2\. Backend engineer - We are creating a new, state of the art backend
infrastructure. Fantasy Sports is one of the most challenging backends on the
web, due to the spiky nature of traffic. During an NFL Sunday, our peak RPS
can exceed twitter! Apply for this if you love massive scaling and performance
optimization.

3\. Mobile engineer - Looking for both iOS and Android expertise. I was
acquired by Yahoo last year ([http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/01/yahoo-acquires-
bignoggins-a...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/01/yahoo-acquires-bignoggins-a-
one-man-fantasy-sports-app-maker/)), and my goal is to make Yahoo Fantasy
Sports the runaway leader in mobile sports apps. We have a great team of
designers and developers, and Yahoo mobile is actually now the largest mobile
development organization in the world! We are taking mobile seriously, and you
can help us get there.

4\. SDET - For fantasy sports, we can NOT make mistakes. No fumbles, no
turnovers, nothing. Our crack team of SDETs writes automated test scripts and
build testing and release infrastructure to make sure that the devs can move
fast and (not) break things!

Yahoo may not be the most glamorous company in the Valley, and we definitely
don't have it all figured out. Most startups let you make a big impact in a
small pond, and a big company lets you make a small impact in a big pond.
Yahoo is the rare opportunity to make a big impact in a big pond. There is a
lot of low hanging fruit that we need to solve, and if you want to be part of
one of the most epic turnaround stories in the Valley, then hit me up!

If you wanna come kick ass and chew bubble gum, hit me up at bignoggins@yahoo-
inc.com!

------
notmyname
SwiftStack - [http://swiftstack.com/jobs](http://swiftstack.com/jobs) \- San
Francisco, CA (preferred, will relocate)

We're a storage company focused on solving a lot of the hard problems around
deploying and managing scalable storage systems. We build a management
controller [0] around the OpenStack Swift [1] storage engine, and we sell that
controller to customers. Some of our customers include eBay, PAC-12, and HP
[2]. Our focus is on ensuring that the OpenStack Swift storage engine is well
integrated into enterprise IT infrastructure and processes. This means we
spend a lot of time automating day-to-day operations tasks, providing good
visualization of monitoring data, integrating with auth systems, selecting
hardware, building utilization tools, and on and on.

But we also get to build against new technologies[3], actively contribute to
open source[4], and partner with major companies to build cool new features
into Swift[5].

Interested? Send us an email at jobs+hn@swiftstack.com. Tell us who you are,
why you're interested in SwiftStack, and why we'll be interested in you. We'll
get in touch with you shortly to continue the conversation.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Aue0eoMGCA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Aue0eoMGCA)

[1]
[https://wiki.openstack.org/wiki/Swift](https://wiki.openstack.org/wiki/Swift)

[2] [https://swiftstack.com/blog/2014/06/25/ebay-pac12-and-hp-
hel...](https://swiftstack.com/blog/2014/06/25/ebay-pac12-and-hp-helion-use-
swiftstack-2-0/)

[3] [https://swiftstack.com/blog/2013/10/22/kinetic-for-
openstack...](https://swiftstack.com/blog/2013/10/22/kinetic-for-openstack-
swift-with-seagate/)

[4]
[http://stackalytics.com/?release=all&company=swiftstack](http://stackalytics.com/?release=all&company=swiftstack)

[5] [https://swiftstack.com/blog/2013/07/17/erasure-codes-with-
op...](https://swiftstack.com/blog/2013/07/17/erasure-codes-with-openstack-
swift-digging-deeper/)

------
samingrassia
We are currently a team of three (sales/engineer/data scientist) working on ad
campaign optimization for internet retailers.

Full-stack Engineer/Data Engineer @ Adchemix (SF, Boston or REMOTE)

\- a grandmaster in at least one of these (Python, NodeJS)

\- use git

\- have built production crawling/scraping/indexing code

\- have built production ETL code

\- have built production dashboards and reporting

\- extra points if you have done stuff with D3.js or other data visualization

\- built cool things on top of AWS

Us:

\- bootstrapped

\- profitable

\- distributed team

\- SF and Boston based email me sam@adchemix.com or connect with me on
linkedin www.linkedin.com/in/samingrassia/

------
nns1212
LetsAlign [http://letsalign.com](http://letsalign.com) is hiring Ruby on Rails
(RoR), iOS and Android developers to work on some exciting projects.

We are a Mobile & Web Design & Development consultancy (with an exciting side
project in SaaS/mobile domain) - We're Bootstrapped & Profitable.

You can work remotely, on a part time or a full time basis.

Work and experiment with new technologies and you can also contribute to some
projects we are planning to open source.

------
talonx
Hyderabad, IN.

SocialTwist Inc., a unit of Pramati Technologies, is hiring Interaction
Designers in Hyderabad, India. Our vision is to provide an enterprise-grade
compliant social marketing platform so marketers can market and not worry
about the technology. For more details, please visit
[http://www.socialtwist.com/careers](http://www.socialtwist.com/careers) . You
can also get in touch with me directly at careers (at) socialtwist (dot) com.

------
danmccorm
Shutterstock - New York, San Francisco, Berlin, Remote, Visa

We're hiring all sorts of software engineers and data scientists. We've got
some pretty fun problems -- image search, video search, storage scalability,
tons of behavioral data to mine -- and an awesome team. We prefer folks to
work in one of our offices, but are always willing to consider remote
superstars.

Take a peek at
[http://www.shutterstock.com/jobs](http://www.shutterstock.com/jobs)

~~~
bambax
> _New York, San Francisco, Berlin_

There are exactly zero engineering positions outside of the US on
[http://www.shutterstock.com/jobs/listings](http://www.shutterstock.com/jobs/listings)

It should read: "New York, San Francisco, Seattle (but mostly New York)".

------
maramartin
Wearable Intelligence - San Francisco, CA -
[http://wearableintelligence.com/](http://wearableintelligence.com/)

Our mission is to empower every enterprise by giving their employees the right
information at the right time. We’re the first enterprise company devoted
specifically to wearable technology, and we’re solving difficult problems for
real customers that will impact 80% of the world’s workforce, from doctors &
nurses to manufacturing and energy workers.

Our leadership team includes folks who’ve built and sold successful companies,
and we’re backed by First Round Capital, Andreessen Horowitz, Google Ventures,
Kleiner Perkins, and other prominent investors.

Android Engineer:

We’re looking for a capable, curious and smart Android Engineer to join our
team. You’re a tinkerer and an aesthete, and you like to write code that gives
mobile and wearable devices magic abilities. You have a passion for building
great products that are robust and enjoyable, and you’re interested in
stretching the boundaries of what’s possible on wearable hardware.

As one of our early team members, you’ll work directly with our leadership
team to develop software for wearable devices -- from our product suite to
core framework components -- and help us ensure optimal performance for our
clients. We’re growing, and we’d be thrilled for you to grow your career with
us, be it into a senior engineer, team lead, or architect.

Apply here: [http://buff.ly/1qPkvPd](http://buff.ly/1qPkvPd)

Full Stack Engineer:

We’re looking for a Full Stack Engineer to join our growing team. You have a
knack for strong user-centric design, and also speak the language of libraries
and frameworks. You stay on top of web technology trends and know the best
practices and idioms of writing Javascript- and CSS-rich software.

As one of our early team members, you’ll learn from and work directly with
product managers, designers and senior engineers to develop complex in-browser
apps as well as the web platform for the client-facing part of our product.
We’re growing, and we’d be thrilled for you to grow your career with us.

Apply here:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/760](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/760)

------
jeffwilder
Almighty - Boston, MA - Full Time - Developer

[http://www.bealmighty.com/career/developer/](http://www.bealmighty.com/career/developer/)

------
scottschulthess
Zipcar - Boston, MA

Work in the awesome fort point district at our nice new location.

Build applications for use or support of people you can actually meet (local
members, friends, family).

Get a sweet Zipcar membership discount.

Good pay.

Get to work with technologies like Ruby on Rails, Backbone.

Senior Software Engineer
[http://jobvite.com/m?3Zomwgw0](http://jobvite.com/m?3Zomwgw0) Software
Engineer [http://jobvite.com/m?3npmwgwp](http://jobvite.com/m?3npmwgwp)

------
loopjames
Bugsnag ([https://bugsnag.com](https://bugsnag.com)) is hiring!

We're building automated crash detection for web and mobile apps.

We're a team of software developers building tools for software developers.
Our product is built around what would be an amazing product for us and our
customers to use.

Currently we're looking for full-stack engineers and an enterprise
salesperson, to join our team of 6 people.

Email me at james.smith@bugsnag.com to talk more!

------
benradler
Loggly - [http://loggly.com](http://loggly.com) \- Fulltime in San Francisco,
CA (right by Montgomery St. Bart)

We're looking for an Infrastructure Engineer and a Lead Developer. The
technologies that power our product include Python, Apache, Tomcat, Kafka,
Elasticsearch, Amazon AWS REST, API, JSON, HTTP, RDBMS.

To apply, please email karen@loggly.com with the subject "Hacker News Loggly
Job Application". Thanks!

Loggly is the world’s most popular cloud-based log management solution, used
by more than 3,500 happy customers to effortlessly spot problems in real-time,
easily pinpoint root causes and resolve operational issues faster to ensure
application success. Founded in 2009 and based in San Francisco, the company
is backed by Trinity Ventures, True Ventures, Matrix Partners, Cisco, Data
Collective Venture Capital and others.

Loggly helps cloud-centric organizations—organizations that build and manage
cloud-facing applications—to solve operational problems faster, easier and
without the cost or complexity associated with traditional software-based
tools. Our service is designed around the needs of modern DevOps teams and
purposely built to dramatically simplify the log management experience for
start-ups through Fortune 500 organizations.

Engineers at Loggly are responsible for designing and delivering the cloud-
based log management product. As a key member of this team you will
collaborate with engineers, product management and the operations team to
develop innovative features on top of our big data stack. You will be
responsible for technically leading the infrastructure team. You will have
full life cycle responsibilities for key product functionality spanning
architecture, design, development, implementation and mentoring the
infrastructure team. You will provide and ensure excellence in product design
and implementation with regard to efficiency. You will be responsible for
planning, organizing and performing technical work and ensuring the integrity
of significant and diverse projects.

You will be expected to create robust, scalable, multi-threaded and
distributed systems that operate 7x24x365. This is an exciting opportunity to
work in a highly innovative environment with new technologies as we continue
to evolve our products and extend our leading market position. . Our culture
is fast paced, fun, performance oriented, open and collegial.

------
andrewforee
Salt Lake City, UT -- Lucid Software
([http://www.golucid.co](http://www.golucid.co))

Lucid Software is building world class graphical applications in the browser
and on mobile devices. Our first product, Lucidchart
([http://www.lucidchart.com](http://www.lucidchart.com)), is an online
diagramming application with 2M+ users. We recently launched our second
product, Lucidpress ([http://www.lucidpress.com](http://www.lucidpress.com)),
which is an online layout and design application.

Lucid is a startup founded by Karl Sun, a former Google exec, and Ben Dilts,
our CTO. We're profitable and rapidly growing in every dimension of the
business and need people to join our team. For fun we raft river rapids on
company retreats, have Friday BBQs, and eat lots of pizza. Talent and ability
to learn are more important than specific skills.

BACKEND SOFTWARE ENGINEER (all experience levels) -

Lucidchart and Lucidpress run with various decoupled services in a Linux
environment using Scala, MongoDB, AWS, and MySQL. At Lucid your
responsibilities would include enhancing existing services, building new
services, integrating with 3rd party applications and ensuring services are
highly available, secure, and scalable.

Requirements: - Talent - BS degree

Recommended experience: - Building large products / applications - Scala or
Java - MySQL or other relational database - NoSQL databases - Cloud computing
(AWS)

Apply here:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?nl=1&k=Job&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?nl=1&k=Job&j=oa2cZfw7&s=golucid.co)

FRONTEND SOFTWARE ENGINEER (all experience levels) -

Lucidchart and Lucidpress are powered by one of the largest Javascript
codebases on the Internet (about 250k lines of JS), optimized so that the user
experience is indistinguishable from an installed native application. Come
help us show the tech world what can be done on the web.

Requirements: - Talent - BS degree

Recommended experience: - Building large products / applications - Javascript
- Google Closure compiler/library - CSS/HTML/DOM manipulation - jQuery -
Native app development on Android and/or iOS

Apply here:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qqQ9Vfw4&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qqQ9Vfw4&v=1&page=Job%20Description&j=oqtXYfwy)

------
ianmchenry
Beyond Pricing - San Francisco, CA - Full-Stack Developer
([https://beyondpricing.com/](https://beyondpricing.com/))

Beyond Pricing is seeking our second full-stack developer to help bring
dynamic pricing to the $85B vacation rental market (think Airbnb and
HomeAway). As our second engineer, you'll have a huge influence on the
product.

Email jobs@beyondpricing.com if you're interested.

========== About Us ==========

Beyond Pricing is bringing dynamic pricing to Airbnb, VRBO, and the $85B
vacation rental market.

We leverage massive datasets including hotel prices, local occupancy rates,
airline data, and more to power a predictive and reactive pricing model that
updates prices for each of our customers, daily.

We are already pricing over 6% of San Francisco Airbnbs in the two weeks since
our public launch, and see between 15-40% increases in revenue for our
customers. We have 1000s of customers in over 100 major global cities waiting
for us to launch in their city. That's why we need you.

We are a seasoned team, all with prior experience as founders or early
employees at YC companies and with strong backgrounds in revenue management
for hotels and airlines. We have a great set of seed investors who have
invested early in companies like Uber, Hipmunk, Optimizely, and Homejoy.

========== About You ==========

Ideally you will have worked on the full stack of a web product before, but
we’re open to talented or senior front / back-end specific engineers. You’ll
be joining a small team - currently one full time and two part time engineers
- so you’ll have a big influence over our product going forward. Our stack is
Python / Django on the back end, coffeescript / sass / ember on the front end.

======= SKILLS =======

Experience in any of the following is preferred but not required:

python coffeescript sass / css ember machine learning statistical modeling

======= CULTURE =======

We are team of YC vets who understand that people come first, product comes
second, and the rest should follow.

While you will probably love coming into our office (two floors, two kegs,
chess boards & foosball), people are free to work from anywhere.

Outside of work, we are comprised of marathon runners, bikers, wine makers,
chess players, and artists.

======== BENEFITS ========

All employees have full health benefits, include dental and vision.

We'd love for you to join us!

\- David, Andrew, Ian and the rest of the Beyond Team

~~~
abouziz
Hi Ian,

I think your product is great !! I was wondering how you manage to automate
and feed prices to AirBnb since they have no API ?

~~~
abouziz
scrapping ?

------
devtool
Intel (Hillsboro OR) We are attempting change within to embrace a more modern
approach to software development, we need fearless people who are passionate
about software as a craft. We are developing a distributed web service CI
framework with the methods and technologies (python, REST, RIAK, AngularJS)
you read about here. Contact us if you are looking for a change and a
challenge.

------
dmvaldman
[https://famo.us](https://famo.us) San Francisco, CA

nerd out on web apps. e-mail me if interested (in profile).

------
nonagonal
Edge, Inc. - Boston, MA - REMOTE possible edge.recruiting.boston@gmail.com

About Us: We’re a small company founded by MIT grads that is taking a data-
driven approach to online retail. We buy and sell goods in online marketplaces
at a large scale based on mathematical models and our solutions to a set of
optimization problems. We employ more than 50 workers around the world, but
the core team has only a few engineers who have automated most of our process.
Our infrastructure is built completely in Python and runs on AWS.

Our core team is very small, so our culture is laid back and fun, but we’re
all driven and work very hard. We’d like to find a candidate who can thrive in
such an environment.

About the Job: We’re looking for a full-stack Python developer to create the
next generation of our infrastructure. It’s running on a single AWS server,
but we’d like to move to a more scalable distributed model. The infrastructure
mostly consists of a backend framework that generates very large datasets,
organizes & processes the data, and makes decisions in realtime. There is also
a front end written with Flask that will need to be redesigned eventually.

The new infrastructure will need to rely on test automation throughout the
code, so we’re looking for someone who really understands best practices when
it comes to testing. We can handle controlled downtime, but data integrity and
the decisions our algorithms make are critical to our business, so we need to
build up several layers of testing to ensure correctness.

Responsibilities will include: \- Rewriting our Python-based backend and
frontend so it’s more maintainable and scalable \- Deploying the new
infrastructure on AWS \- Helping us migrate from the existing codebase to the
new one \- Modifying the new codebase as we move forward and develop our
mathematical models and algorithms

Required Qualifications: \- Strong Python development experience \- A solid
grasp of test automation, and more importantly some real enthusiasm for it \-
Experience designing and deploying on cloud platforms such as Amazon Web
Services \- Familiarity with both SQL and NoSQL databases, especially relating
to their performance \- BS Computer Science or equivalent

Preferred Qualifications: \- Experience working both single-handedly and in
small groups (2-4 developers) \- Experience with popular Python frameworks and
the ability to learn new Python frameworks quickly

Email edge.recruiting.boston@gmail.com to learn more.

------
cornellwright
TerrAvion - [http://www.terravion.com](http://www.terravion.com) \- Dublin, CA

Apply at
[http://www.terravion.com/careers.html](http://www.terravion.com/careers.html)
or email hr@terravion.com.

 __Hardware / Systems Engineer __We have an opening for a hardware / systems
engineer and are looking for talented, hard working, innovative candidates
interested in working in an early stage company. We are Y Combinator alumni,
venture backed, and growing fast. Our core product, OverView, has seen over
200x growth in the last year. If you live to deploy scalable hardware to the
field, this job is for you. You will have primary responsibility for building
and maintaining our imagery collection system, which mounts on to the belly of
a single engine airplane. The first version is already flying and generating
revenue, but you are going to design the fleet.

 __Responsibilities __Architect, design, and build hardware and software for
imagery collection which can be reliably deployed in the field Assist in data
processing activities - this requires training and working with our ops team
on new features you will deploy Communicate with stakeholders (operations and
customers) to determine requirements for imagery collection system and imagery
calibration Interview and evaluate potential engineering job candidates Assist
in other activities as necessary in an early stage company

 __Requirements __Bachelors degree or higher in Electrical Engineering,
Optics, Remote Sensing, Software Engineering or Computer Science or equivalent
experience Demonstrable experience designing new hardware systems and writing
low level software Experience designing and deploying complex systems in the
field Experience working in C, Java, and Python on Linux Strong problem
solving abilities Very strong hardware and software troubleshooting skills
Strong written and oral communication skills Ability to work well alone or in
teams, with limited supervision required Ability to commute as necessary to
Dublin, CA (our office is a 10 minute walk from the West Dublin BART)

 __Bonus Attributes __(These are skills /experience we would really like to
see but candidates without them should still definitely apply.) CAD/mechanical
engineering experience Knowledge of radiometry, image calibration, cameras,
and optics Interest in general aviation Experience with UAVs or drones GIS
experience Farming experience, interest, or connection

------
varunsrin
SoundFocus - San Francisco, CA

Roles: iOS Engineer, Product Marketer, Community Manager

Full-time in SF (VISA ok, will relocate)

==================================

TL:DR; We're a YC-backed startup building audio hardware to help people hear
better using their mobile phones when making phone calls, listening to music
or watching movies. If you're an iOS dev, marketer or community manager that's
passionate about audio hardware or music, email me varun@soundfocus.com.

[http://soundfocus.com/jobs.html](http://soundfocus.com/jobs.html)

==================================

iOS Engineer

We're looking for an experienced mobile engineer to take ownership of our
user-facing software stack, including our iOS and Android applications. Our
ideal candidate is passionate about developing beautiful user interfaces, and
has an eye for design and detail. As an early employee at SoundFocus you'll
get a chance to develop products that will have a positive impact on the lives
of millions who face hearing-related challenges.

==================================

Product Marketer

SoundFocus is looking for a product marketing manager to drive the launch for
our first hardware product. You’ll be instrumental in crafting our go-to-
market strategy and will need to know our customers inside out. In addition to
spearheading our marketing efforts, you’ll also be tasked with building strong
connections with cultural icons and industry leaders. As the first hire on the
marketing team, we’re looking for someone who’s creative, scrappy, and
resourceful, with a successful track record of strategic business development
and cultivating meaningful relationships.

==================================

Community Manager

SoundFocus is looking for a community manager who will play a critical role by
building a strong and vibrant community of both current and potential
customers. Your overarching goal will be to ensure that each and every
individual has an interaction with the product and the team that is as
positive and rewarding as possible.

You should be energetic and enthusiastic, with an innate ability to build and
maintain great relationships with people at all levels, from the janitor to
our world famous customers. You will be first in line to help people
understand the product and engage with it.

------
amandawild
iOS Lead in NYC for Tech Legal Startup

We are looking for an experienced iOS developer to join our growing team. Do
you enjoy creating beautiful iOS apps? Do you have an Apple logo tattooed on
your body (completely optional, but that would be very impressive)?

Qualifications and Experience:

At least 2 years of Objective C hands-on programming In-depth XCode/iOS
experience Fan of agile process and test driven development Compassion for the
end user and an eye for design Server Side MVC OO programming experience
(Django, Rails, Struts, asp.net, Cake) Believer of Modular Design principles
Hungry to make an impact and take ownership 5+ years of experience Shake is a
venture-backed legal tech startup based in New York. Our mission is to make
the law accessible, understandable and affordable for consumers and small
businesses. We’re starting with simple agreements and building for mobile
first. The company was founded in 2012 by an experienced team of entrepreneurs
and investors with executive leadership experience at companies such as
Google, Spotify, AOL, Buzzfeed, and RRE Ventures.

Shake Principles and Beliefs:

We are not afraid to be bold, push the envelope, and challenge the status quo
We are driven by what legal transactions can and will be, not what they have
been historically We value innovative design and superior mobile user
experiences We are a technology company solving a legal problem, not a legal
company trying to understand technology We believe that the legal market is
highly underserved by technology and begging for disruption We believe that
significant change in the legal industry will be driven by consumers and small
businesses, not by lawyers and law firms We believe that the value in mobile
technology is in building utility not serving banner ads If you share our
beliefs and are passionate about transforming an outdated $250B industry, we
look forward to hearing from you. Feel free to be creative in your
application; we like to be surprised!

For more information, visit www.ShakeLaw.com.

------
yosyp
A ninja startup with angel backing in it's early stages.

Looking for a competent remote iOS developer, with experience in Parse or
other backend frameworks. XMPP familiarity is a plus. Web app experience
preferred.

Willing to contract/freelance for lumpsum, or a share of equity, depending on
level of interest.

~~~
martinnormark
I'm available for remote projects.

I have previous experience with Parse. I published this app:
[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/80-Mileage-
Book/id873847566?m...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/80-Mileage-
Book/id873847566?mt=8) two months ago.

I have web app experience from both business and consumer products.

Feel free to contact me: m@martinnormark.com

------
chsonnu
Boston, MA (South Shore)

ZenWrench - [http://www.zenwrench.com](http://www.zenwrench.com)

We do on-demand used motorcycle inspections. We're looking for a
ruby/sinatra/mysql/jquery dev that also likes getting their hands dirty
wrenching on motorcycles.

Questions? ccs@zenwrench.com

------
WWTechJobs
iOS Mobile Developer, Washington, D.C.: WeddingWire.com

WeddingWire is the nation's leading technology company serving the $100+
billion wedding, corporate, and social events industry. Launched in 2007,
WeddingWire is the largest and most trusted online marketplace connecting
merchants with engaged couples and party planners. Moreover, WeddingWire's
SaaS business platform powers the front and back-office for tens of thousands
of event merchants, from venues and photographers to caterers and
entertainers.

For more details: [http://jobs.weddingwire.com/apply/xt1nuv/IOS-Mobile-
Develope...](http://jobs.weddingwire.com/apply/xt1nuv/IOS-Mobile-
Developer.html?source=Hacker+News)

------
lnanek2
New Frontier Nomads -
[http://newfrontiernomads.com/](http://newfrontiernomads.com/) \- hiring a
Senior Android Developer in Seattle, WA (and other locations in USA)

\-------------COMPANY DESCRIPTION-------------

We partner with startups and companies to validate, design, develop and launch
innovative new web and mobile products. We design, build and validate MVPs,
provide highly skilled product and software development teams on an ongoing
basis, or augment and build internal teams around a core of highly skilled
subject matter experts, all in exchange for fees and equity.

\-------------JOB DESCRIPTION-------------

The product is a very exciting experimental offering and the client’s most
important undertaking at the moment. The environment is agile and
collaborative. The team is packed with experienced and accomplished
developers.

Required skills:

Solid Android background Experience shipping products Take-charge (do what it
takes personality and sense of ownership of deliverables and timelines)

Desired skills:

Video streaming on Android Quality vs. lag tradeoffs DRM Consuming near
realtime web services Frequency vs. battery life tradeoffs Custom, high-polish
UI components

\-------------ADDITIONAL INFORMATION-------------

For idea-stage startups, we provide the most direct route from idea to product
with traction. We help you de-risk, validate, design and develop your idea, we
make sure the correct technical decisions are made from the start, and we help
you collect and analyze key metrics which help you chart your path from
unproven idea to product-market fit.

For later-stage startups, we provide a well-oiled, turnkey development team,
and the peace of mind that comes with it. We take care of product and software
development, so you can focus on your areas of core expertise, whether
business development, fundraising, or marketing.

For companies, we build startup teams within large organizations. Our track
record with early and later stage startups helps large companies create agile
and lean processes which foster and enable innovation. We seed internal teams
with highly skilled and innovative mobile and web resources, or we build-
manage-transfer new teams around a core of highly experienced veteran mobile
and web developers.

You can contact me at lnanek@gmail.com if interested or apply through our job
ad here:

[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/NFN/76806044-remote-
android-...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/NFN/76806044-remote-android-dev-
must-live-in-us)

------
BRValentine
Voltaiq - SF, NYC, or REMOTE - Full Time -
[http://voltaiq.io](http://voltaiq.io)

Software Developers — Full Stack/Backend/Deployment

Battery performance is the key bottleneck slowing the adoption of electric-
vehicles, renewable energy, and longer lasting more powerful mobile
electronics.

Voltaiq is developing a powerful web-based data analytics and visualization
platform to enable better, longer-lasting batteries and other energy devices.
We have early customer revenue, industry partnerships, and grant funding from
the National Science Foundation and U.S. Department of Energy.

Voltaiq is looking for creative, experienced, and extremely talented software
developers to join our team in the San Francisco Bay Area or New York City
(remote will be considered for more senior applicants, US only). We’re looking
to fill out our initial team with someone who has full-stack backend
experience both shipping features and managing multiple-server deployments.

We are looking to fill a position immediately, and will give preference to
those with a broad knowledge base and a strong desire to learn.

Desired Tech Skills:

* Strong coding skills in one or more of the following: Python, Java, C/C++, Go.

* Solid understanding of a web deployment stack: Cookies, sessions, websockets, asset management.

* Experience with ZeroMQ or a similar asynchronous messaging system.

* Strong command of Linux and deployments on Amazon Web Services.

* Deployment experience: Salt Stack (big plus!), Ansible, Chef, Puppet, Fabric, Nginx, uWSGI.

* Knowledge of Git and experience committing to a team code repository.

* Experience with SQL and NoSQL databases.

Other Prerequisites:

* Undergraduate or advanced degree in Computer Science, Physics, Math, Engineering, or a related discipline.

* At least 3 years of experience developing and shipping software.

* Willingness to travel occasionally for in-person meetings, conferences, and deployments.

* Strong team player with the ability to help build and work as a cohesive team.

Compensation: Competitive salary plus equity and full benefits.

Location(s): SF Bay Area, NYC, or remote (remote must live and work in the
US).

Email us a resume at jobs@voltaiq.io

Thanks HN!

------
jeffepp
Ambassador ([https://getAmbassador.com](https://getAmbassador.com))

We help businesses turn their customers into brand ambassadors. We're changing
word-of-mouth on the web.
[https://getambassador.com](https://getambassador.com).

We focus on the rapid production, testing, and deployment of beautiful code
and design. We make our product team's job as creative and simple as possible.
No outdated management models, we get real work done and solve large problems.
Success is measured through the enjoyment of our customers.

===========

The Perks

===========

* Food - Whether you're vegan or on a macrobiotic diet, we'll make sure you're covered. Friday lunches are a pastime.

* Benefits - Competitive salary, options, and healthcare. Happy faces every morning.

* Remote or Relocate - We hire the best people, no matter where they are or plan to be.

* Play - You'll want a paddle at your desk to fight off incoming table tennis balls. Ninja backhand required.

============

Join our ranks

============

Backend Web Engineer

Our REST API is our bread and butter and the heart and soul of Ambassador's
products, meaning you'll always be on the forefront of product development. A
passion for writing elegant and efficient code is a must as is experience in
any # of modern scripting languages and frameworks. Experience with Python and
Django is preferred. Knowledge of Django Rest Framework is a plus.

Frontend Web Engineer

You'll have a wide-ranging experience across various products, bridging the
gap between design and reality. You should have an eye for good design and UX,
experience in either is a huge plus. Your JavaScript, HTML, and CSS skills
must be top-notch, and you should already have experience working in
JavaScript frameworks such as Angular. Experience with UI toolkits such as
Bootstrap and preprocessors such as LESS are a plus.

UX/Visual Designer

Your work must delight not only our customers but also our ambassadors, giving
you the opportunity to design for two very different audiences. We also
promote various one-off projects and marketing efforts for which you'd have
the opportunity to collaborate. You should have a proven track record of
working on software teams and designing beautiful interfaces that are also
functional and serve both business and user needs.

For more information, check out
[https://getAmbassador.comjobs](https://getAmbassador.comjobs)

------
akarrer
Aggregage is the building the biggest B2B marketing and media company. We
create industry-specific B2B market communities that surpass those of
traditional publishers or online-only content sites. We have a proprietary
technology platform that leverages the explosive growth in sources of online
B2B content and uses social media signals to automatically curate that
content. The reader sees the most interesting and relevant content in their
vertical. That’s why our site in eLearning has become the highest trafficked
site in that industry. And we’ll be launching over 1,000 of these business
verticals.

Come join an experienced and successful group of founders -- Clicker,
eHarmony, etc. – and their team at this groundbreaking time. We are well-
funded for the next several years. Our billion dollar potential is based on a
real business model, not just hope and dreams. Our small team is going to do
big things.

We are looking for a full-stack Java web developer. Currently we’re a small
team looking for a solid programmer who can grow with the company. Someone who
is a team player. Even if you don’t have experience with everything listed in
this job description, we offer excellent learning opportunities for those who
are eager to expand their skill sets.

Job Responsibilities

Working in a small development team, you will take a central role in the
technical design, and development of the front-end and back-end of the
application that’s written in Java, MySQL, Lucene, JavaScript, HTML/CSS. This
application deals with fairly large scale of content and users, so
understanding of robust, high-performance sites is a plus.

Job Qualifications

In addition to programming capability, candidates must have experience working
on collaborative development teams and good communication skills.

Ideal candidates will have experience building all facets of software systems
including the data model, business logic, and front-end.

Knowledge of the following is required: • Java • HTML/JavaScript/CSS • Java
Frameworks such as Spring, Dropwizard, or Wicket

Knowledge of the following is a plus: • Lucene or SOLR • jQuery • ORM
(Hibernate, etc.) • MySQL and SQL query tuning • Ant/Maven/Git • Apache •
Linux

That said, we're mostly looking for great developers who are great to work
with. If you don't have experience with everything listed above but are a
solid developer eager to learn new things, you might be a great fit here.

If you are interested, send your resume to: tony.karrer@aggregage.com

------
jdaudier
Sr. Node / JavaScript Dev - NYC

Company: Hook & Loop

All the details you need are here:

[http://www.hookandloopnyc.com/javascriptnode-js-
developer-2](http://www.hookandloopnyc.com/javascriptnode-js-developer-2)

------
abhshksingh
Remote Positions

Social Media Intern, Business Development Manager, Web Development Instructor,
Data Science Instructor

Coursebirdie ([http://coursebirdie.com](http://coursebirdie.com)) - New Delhi,
India

------
tarmigan
Tesla Motors, Stationary Storage Group, Palo Alto

Our Stationary Storage product offers battery storage systems that can attach
to power grids, commercial areas, or residential systems. As the need for and
the available sources of energy increases, efficient and smart energy storage
is quickly becoming the only solution for meeting these demands.

We are have several open positions for firmware and embedded software within
this team. Finding the right person for the group and then defining a role for
their skillset is more important to us than listing several generic job
descriptions. If you are passionate about this field and technology, feel free
to contact us.

Below are some specific skills and experience that we know we will need (we do
not expect all of these in the same candidate). I've clustered them into two
groups of skills, but we'd be happy to have a candidate with a blend from both
clusters.

Embedded Firmware

\-----------------

\- Embedded C

\- Realtime operating systems and applications

\- Low-level embedded experience with linkers, bootloaders, drivers

\- CAN bus

\- Embedded TCP/IP (driver level)

\- Experience with power electronics

\- Familiarity with electronics, schematics, PCBs (can use an oscope)

\- Design for safety critical systems

\- State machines

Embedded Linux

\--------------

\- Embedded linux application deployment

\- Protocol buffers

\- Golang

\- Zigbee

\- Industrial or utility SCADA protocols like modbus and DNP3

\- Experience with power electronics or the energy industry

\- General networking: ppp, ssh, vpn, iptables

\- Code generation + DSLs

You should be interested in, excited about, or experienced with the Energy
Industry to apply for this position. Our team is a small part of the company
but we are working on becoming a larger part. These positions will have a
significant impact on the design and behaviors of our next generation
Stationary Storage products.

At this time, we are not looking for interns or people working remotely.

Please email tcasebolt@teslamotors.com for more information.

If you are interested in other positions at the Tesla (for example working on
vehicles), it is most helpful if you have a position in mind that you are
interested in and I can forward your info on to the right people. For other
positions, please see
[http://www.teslamotors.com/careers](http://www.teslamotors.com/careers)

------
abhiv
Full-Stack Software Engineers - Trulia, San Francisco - INTERN, VISA welcome;
REMOTE possible

Contact me at abhi@trulia.com for more info, or send me your resume.

Positions are available on multiple teams at Trulia, including on the rentals
team that where I work. We're growing very quickly and aim to hire the highest
quality people while doing so.

How we work:

The engineering team is about a hundred people, and we break into small teams
of 2-4 to focus on specific projects. The rentals team is a small, vertically-
integrated team within the larger engineering team. We are responsible for the
entire Trulia Rentals product, giving us the speed and flexibility of a
startup with the resources of a public company.

We release weekly, but new features are always under development and often
span releases. Our local QA team writes automation tests and does hand testing
of your features, working with you to ensure that only high quality code gets
to production. Organizationally, we're pretty flat, though you'll have a
mentor with whom you'll have weekly 1-on-1 meetings, to review code, exchange
ideas, and ensure we're doing everything we can for you to thrive in your
role.

Behind the curtain:

\- 'Innovation Week' every quarter - work on any project you like for one week
each quarter, recruit others to work on your project with you, present your
work to other engineers (if you feel like it)

\- People you're happy to see every day

\- Stocked Kitchens and two kegerators

\- Unbeatable SOMA location with penthouse roof deck

\- All IDEs welcome

\- Aeron chairs

\- Great benefits (untracked time off, variety of health plans, 401k match)

You: \- You have experience working on high-traffic, scalable internet
applications

\- You love solving hard problems and working in small teams with smart people

\- You're comfortable with everything from bash scripting to javascript

\- You're a great person

\- You love making fast websites

What you'll work with:

Our base web stack is LAMP, but that rides on top of Solr/Lucene, Hadoop,
Memcache, Python, Couchbase, Open Street Maps, and more. We’re rewriting our
website to use Javascript on both client and server using Rendr.js, Node.js
and Backbone.js. We use jQuery on the client, d3.js and Raphel.js for our
charts and Git for source control. If there's something that's a good idea for
the team, we'll do our best to implement it.

Why work at Trulia?

Engineering gets respect.

We use the phrase 'we're a tech company that does Real Estate' to emphasize
how important engineering is to the company. Engineering is the department
that drives our apps, tools, data, and interfaces forward. This attitude comes
not only from the Engineers, but from our CEO and other top management. They
believe in us.

We have awesome problems to solve.

The housing market provides a fantastic blend of problems. We need creative
people to help us combine the data about every address in America with the
soft side of helping people find a home that makes them feel safe, happy, and
comfortable.

Stability is wonderful.

We're that rare company that holds the culture of its startup roots, while
blending in the sanity of a regular work schedule with an emphasis on
work/life/family balance.

Trulia is a successful rapidly growing Internet technology company, redefining
the home search experience for consumers and changing the way real estate
professionals build their businesses. Our marketplace, delivered through the
web and mobile applications, gives consumers powerful tools to research homes
and neighborhoods and enables real estate professionals to efficiently market
their listings and attract new clients. Trulia was founded in 2005, backed by
Accel Partners and Sequoia Capital, and had a successful IPO in 2012. We are
headquartered in downtown San Francisco with offices in Denver and New York
and voted Best Place to Work in both San Francisco and Denver.

------
eddietejeda
Bay Area, Full Time/Contract

\- Ruby on Rails Developer

\- Sales and Business Development Lead

[http://civicinsight.com/jobs.html](http://civicinsight.com/jobs.html)

===About Us===

At Civic Insight, we are helping to build a world where all members of society
have access to the data necessary to make informed and inclusive decisions
about the trajectory of their neighborhoods. Our online platform makes
official data about the management of buildings, permitting and construction
available to the public in a refreshingly simple yet powerful interface. We
have seen how lack of access to this information can be costly to businesses,
governments and communities, and we’re working to change that.

We’ve graduated from Code for America’s Incubator, we have investments from
the Knight Foundation, and we’re generating consistent revenue. Our platform
has garnered praise from PBS News Hour, Time Magazine, and the Wall Street
Journal.

We’re live in New Orleans and Palo Alto, and we’re confirmed to launch in 11
new cities by the end of the year.

This is where you come in.

===Seeking=== We are seeking a talented Ruby on Rails Developer to help us on-
board new customers as well as continue to streamline and improve the platform
in response to user and customer needs. We’re looking for a team player who’s
eager to get their hands dirty working on a multi-tenant Rails application
with lots of GIS data that has the potential to change the way we relate to
the built environment in our cities.

===Our current technology stack:===

    
    
        Ruby on Rails
    
        PostGIS database
    
        Leaflet.js / Mapbox / ESRI / Google Maps
    
        HighCharts.js
    
        Grape RESTful API microframework
    

===You’re excited to work on:===

    
    
        Integrating new customers into the platform
    
        Building out a comprehensive analytics framework
    
        Enhancing our geospatial searching and filtering capabilities
    
        Increasing automation and backend management
    
        Improving scalability and performance
    

===You have:===

    
    
        Bachelor's degree in CS or related field or equivalent experience
    
        Experience with Ruby on Rails
    
        Strong proficiency writing RSpec tests
    
        Experience with with MVC Javascript
    
        Experience with GIS data
    
        Experience working with a variety of APIs and/or building large data importers
    
        Good communication skills and a collaborative mentality
    

===Bonus points:===

    
    
        You dabble in data science and have built a data visualization or two
    
        You have an eye for design; you have the ability and an interest in contributing to design conversations
    
        You have a passion for making cities work better, and maybe even some experience working on civic technology projects
    
        Experience working with time-series data
    
        Experience with building Ruby on Rails Engines
    
        Experience with multi-tenant Rails / SaaS applications

------
krg
TechEmpower - Los Angeles area, California (El Segundo, near LAX)

You may recognize us from the Web Framework Benchmarks that have been
discussed on HN periodically:
[http://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/](http://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/)

We don't want ninjas and rockstars, just good developers

We hire people, not skill sets. If you're a smart, motivated developer who
likes our company culture, let's talk.

Over the past 16 years we've cultivated a great group of people to work with.
Our developers are smart, thoughtful, respectful to each other, opinionated,
dedicated, and fun. We don't hire often, and when we do, we value these
qualities as much as technical abilities.

Founded by a former computer science professor, in many ways we keep the same
feel as a small computer science lab (without the long hours):

    
    
        Challenging and varied projects
        Informal, comfortable environment
        Intelligent, engaged people
        Lively, respectful technology discussions
        Frequent mentoring
        Easy camaraderie
        General culture of helpfulness and friendliness 
    

Teams at TechEmpower are typically between 2 and 6 people. Because of the
small size of our teams, we need developers able to work on all aspects of an
application ("full stack" developers). We rely on individual developers to do
much of the software design, with guidance and discussion, and actively work
to improve each other's technical capabilities.

On average, a typical developer will get exposure to 3 or 4 different projects
over the course of a year. Since each project has a different technology
stack, developers gain varied experience over time and never stop learning.

We pride ourselves on doing the best work we can for our clients. This means
working with them to really understand what they need built, carefully
planning how to do it, and delivering what we promise while maintaining a
sensible work/life balance. We build quality applications and have fun doing
it.

Also, we enjoy programming on high-performance workstations with 4K displays.
A lot of code fits in 3840x2160 pixels!

The technologies we use vary over time with our mix of projects. Here is a
snapshot of the technologies we use at the moment:

    
    
        Languages: Java, JavaScript, Python, C#, Ruby, PHP
        Tools: Git, Jenkins (Continuous Integration), Sonar (static code analysis), Eclipse, IntelliJ, Ant, Maven
        Web: Dropwizard, .NET MVC 5, Play, Django, Rails, Mustache, Handlebars, Backbone, Angular, Knockout, JSP, Servlets, jQuery, etc.
        Mobile: iOS, Android, PhoneGap
        Hosting: AWS (EC2, RDS, etc.), Rackspace Cloud, Linux deployments
        Data Persistence: ORM (Hibernate, etc.), MySQL, Postgres, MS SQL Server, NoSQL (Redis, MongoDB) 
    

We don't expect new hires to have experience with all of these, but developers
at TechEmpower can expect to expand their skillsets with most of these over
time.

If this sounds like the kind of place you'd like to work, please apply here:
[http://jobs.techempower.com/hn](http://jobs.techempower.com/hn)

------
jandw
UX Designer — MIT Cambridge, MA

We're looking for someone to help us plan, design, code and test the user
workflows, behaviors and interfaces of web-based applications. This role will
work to understand the needs of an application's users and translate that
knowledge into the creation of workflows and experiences that promote
learning, with special emphasis on usability. As a member of the User
Experience & Interaction team, this candidate works closely with product
management, programmers and other designers to translate product requirements
into highly usable web applications using cutting edge technology. The UX
Designer must be comfortable addressing a complex and diverse set of
interaction problems, and researching and/or developing new solutions to
design/technology challenges.

This role must be comfortable working both independently and collaboratively,
with good time management skills, solid team experiences and proven judgment
in order to plan, prioritize and accomplish goals. Strong creative skills and
effective decision-making skills are required.

• Develop conceptual models, storyboards, scenarios, flowcharts, prototypes,
detailed UI design requirements and interface designs. • Build and write
design deliverables to effectively communicate functional behavior to
stakeholders. • Create, run and analyze usability tests to measure
effectiveness of UI solutions; incorporate results into overall UX design
through assessment and prioritization of business, technical and user
constraints. • Knowledge of ARIA, usability, accessibility (508-compliance)
and cross-browser compatibility • Evaluate effectiveness of new and existing
projects and features through performance metrics, customer feedback,
competitive landscape, and industry standard best practices to evolve and
continuously improve user experience. • Perform necessary research for each
project including ethnography, competitive analysis, and participatory
exercises. • Advise client/team/stakeholders on user experience and human
factors best practices. • Present prototypes to client/team/stakeholders and
iterates as appropriately. • Proficiently code in HTML and CSS/SASS; advocate
web standards, cross-browser compatibility and semantic mark-up; hold basic
understanding of Javascript/AJAX. • Actively identify product issues, propose
solutions, participate in quality improvement activities. • Maintain strategic
outlook and great attention to detail. • Collaborate within a dynamic
multidisciplinary team. • Have excellent written and verbal communication
skills.

Please submit a CV, portfolio and cover letter to jandw@mit.edu

Thanks!

------
nlavezzo
FoundationDB - Developer; Sales Engineer - DC, Boston, Bay Area

\--------------------------------- \---- About FoundationDB -------
\---------------------------------

FoundationDB is the company behind the eponymous distributed database.
FoundationDB's primary product - its Key-Value Store - is unique in the
database market. It is a distributed, high performance, exceptionally fault-
tolerant ordered key/value store that supports true, no asterisk, ACID
transactions across all data in a cluster. The unique characteristics of the
key-value store make it relatively easy to build stateless layers that expose
different data models at the top and store all of their state in they
key/value store at the bottom, using ACID transactions. The product vision is
to make it possible for organizations to store all of their state in
FoundationDB, while providing their application developers access to all of
the various data models and APIs that they want to use for their applications.

\--------------------------------- \- Developer - DC or Boston Area -
\---------------------------------

FoundationDB is currently seeking exceptional developers to join our growing
team. In this position you will help us continue to build the next generation
of transactional database technology. You will work with a team of exceptional
engineers with backgrounds from top CS programs, research fields, and
successful startups. We don’t just write software, we build our own languages,
simulations, and state of the art tools to write better software.

Key Responsibilities:

* Working closely with other development team members on core and layer development.

* Thinking about high-level and long-term implications of design decisions

* Taking significant ownership in projects

* Doing a significant amount of actual coding each day

* Contributing to our dynamic entrepreneurial environment

Required Skills:

* A good attitude, friendly personality, and strong work ethic

* Strong systems programming experience

* A high level of interest in software engineering and computer science

* Ability to work legally in the US

Beneficial, But Not Required Skills:

* Experience working on large software development projects

* Proficiency in C++

* Experience with distributed systems development

* An interesting portfolio of side projects that show you enjoy solving problems

* Experience interacting with users

* Strong verbal and written communication skills

Apply here for DC area: [https://foundationdb.com/jobs/8923-Developer-Tysons-
Corner-V...](https://foundationdb.com/jobs/8923-Developer-Tysons-Corner-VA-
Washington-DC-?gh_jid=8923)

Apply here for Boston area: [https://foundationdb.com/jobs/10443-Developer-
Boston-Cambrid...](https://foundationdb.com/jobs/10443-Developer-Boston-
Cambridge-?gh_jid=10443)

\------------------------------------- Sales Engineer - DC, Boston, Bay Area
\-------------------------------------

FoundationDB is currently seeking Sales Engineers to join our growing team. In
this position you will be the technical representative for FoundationDB's
products and services. Your mission will be to work with our Sales team to
ensure the successful closure of software and services sales, while laying the
foundation for customer success.

This role requires deep, hands-on database and/or development experience - you
will be much more than a powerpoint jockey. You will be writing “Layers” and
contributing them to the FoundationDB community. You will architect and
deliver technology solutions for customers, prospects and partners. Experience
with the entire customer success lifecycle is crucial – conception, solution
architecture, technology evaluation, solution presentation, pilot, production,
performance optimization and maintenance & support.

Working knowledge of high-performance cloud architectures and distributed
database systems (SQL & NoSQL) as well as hands-on engineering is essential.
We're looking for customer-facing, hands-on technologists with a track record
of success to join us in locations throughout North America.

Sales Engineers are responsible for actively driving and managing the
technology evaluation stage of the sales process; working in conjunction with
the sales team as the key technical advisor and product advocate. Presenting
FoundationDB products as well as building strong relationships with key
sponsors both during and after the sales cycle.

The Sales Engineer must be able to articulate technology and product
positioning to both business and technical users across a wide variety of
horizontal solution landscapes and in vertical industries. He or she must be
able to rapidly identify all technical issues of assigned accounts to assure
complete customer satisfaction through all stages of the sales process. Sales
Engineers must be able to establish and maintain strong relationships
throughout the sales, and then customer success, cycles.

An existing network and/or relationships within the DevOps community in Cloud,
SaaS, eCommerce, Media & Entertainment and/or Financial organizations is a
plus.

Key Responsibilities:

* Partner with the Sales team and Account Executives to achieve defined sales goals.

* Propose technical and business solutions in support of sales activities.

* Present technical and business aspects of proposed solutions to prospective and existing customers.

* Assist with strategy development within the target accounts by building customer relationships.

* Manage target accounts that may span multiple Account Executives.

* Work with Partners to achieve defined sales goals.

* Lead efforts to ensure the delivery of all technical resources into the sales campaigns.

* Assist in the production of RFPs and other proposals to prospective and existing customers.

* Responsible for development and delivery of consistently high-quality product demonstrations focused on advancing the sales cycle and addressing specific customer needs.

* Responsible for the design and delivery of on or off site technical Proof-of-Concepts for prospective customers.

* Responsible for representing the product to customers; and at field events such as conferences, seminars, etc.

* Work with colleagues across the organization to receive the support needed to accomplish the technical goals.

* Creative solution development and presentation based on customer requirements, challenges and needs.

* Sphere of Influence: Sales team, customers and prospective customers, partners

Technical Skills: Experience with one or more in each of the categories below

Engineering: Java, Ruby, Python, PHP, Node,js, C/C++/C#, .NET, SQL, Go,
Erlang, Scala

Databases / State Storage Systems: Relational (Oracle, SQL Server, MySQL,
PostgreSQL), NoSQL (key value, document, graph, columnar), Time Series
databases

Operating Systems: Linux, Windows, Macintosh OS

Required Skills:

* 8+ years of related experience in IT.

* 5+ years of specialized experience in software development or software delivery organization.

* Previous experience with architecture, design, build and management of distributed applications, databases

* Previous experience providing database and/or NoSQL solutions

* Previous experience with data infrastructure tools – Integration, ETL, MDM, data quality

* Previous experience with Time Series applications

* Experience with Linux, Windows system configuration or Network configuration (TCP/IP, web servers, firewalls, security).

* Extensive experience in production environments (application servers, web servers, databases), together with experience working with DevOps teams.

* History of success with Enterprise customer sales cycles, prototypes or large-scale development and deployment projects.

* Technical depth to respond to all functional and technical elements of RFIs/RFPs.

* Proven success conveying customer requirements to Product Management teams.

* Strong verbal and written communication skills, customer interaction, requirements analysis, presentations, training, requirements specifications, system design, and documentation of user guides.

* Bachelor’s degree in Engineering, Math, Computer Science, or equivalent background.

* Willingness to travel to customer locations.

Apply here: [https://foundationdb.com/jobs/10431-Sales-
Engineer?gh_jid=10...](https://foundationdb.com/jobs/10431-Sales-
Engineer?gh_jid=10431)

------
Spoom
LDR Interactive — [http://ldrinteractive.com/](http://ldrinteractive.com/) —
Cleveland, OH — Full Time Local (Sorry, No Remote)

Come to LDR, and enjoy a fun and innovative environment. Our team is
revolutionizing the media industry. LDR is growing, and we are looking for
smart and driven people to join our team!

We're a funded, profitable startup working in the broadcast media space. We're
looking to expand our development team, and currently have two full time
development openings available:

\---

Lead Web Application Developer, TopicPulse

LDR Interactive has created an innovative social news platform called
TopicPulse. TopicPulse provides publishers and broadcasters with automatic
discovery of online content, such as news stories, as well as minute-by-minute
analysis and insight into social activity (local or national) around a given
story or piece of content. TopicPulse is a growing system with a great future!

LDR is looking to recruit a talented developer who can help expand
TopicPulse’s feature set and positively influence the trajectory of the
product. Our ideal candidate takes pride in finding elegant solutions to hard
problems and writing efficient, understandable code.

\---

Senior Web Application Developer

LDR has a team of highly talented software engineers who have built our
scalable interactive platform that connects listeners with our AM / FM /
Internet radio partners.

Now, we have an opening for a full-time software engineer on our evolving
team. Our company and engineering team has been expanding this year, and we
are looking for a special person for this new Web Application Developer
position.

\---

Stuff we like / use (and things with which ideal candidates should have
experience):

Backend:

\- PHP (modular, object-oriented, 5.4+)

\- MySQL (MariaDB technically)

\- Apache (and nginx)

\- Linux

\- Chef

\- ElasticSearch

\- Node.js

\- Redis

\- MongoDB

\- Memcache

\- Cordova / PhoneGap / mobile app development in general

Frontend:

\- HTML (duh)

\- Javascript

\- jQuery

\- Bootstrap

Missing a couple of these? Apply anyway.

See
[http://ldrinteractive.com/careers.php](http://ldrinteractive.com/careers.php)
for more details on both positions (in addition to our other openings) and to
apply. We'd love to hear from you!

~~~
bottlerocket
Every 'who's hiring' thread I cmd + f Cleveland, finally a hit (not for me but
good luck)!

~~~
Spoom
Too bad. Please pass along to any PHP developers you know!

(Just curious, do you not do backend development or is there something
specific in that list you don't do / like?)

------
adambratt
Benzinga -- is getting massive amounts of new traffic and we need some more
team members to help us handle all the new visitors either REMOTE or local
full-time in Detroit, MI.

    
    
       Positions
          ☆☆☆ Lead UX / UI Designer / CD - Full creative control + build your own team
          ☆ Senior Django Developer 
          ☆ Senior Drupal Developer
    
    
       Quick Stats
          ★ Customers include TD Ameritrade, Microsoft, Yahoo
          ★ 20 million+ monthly readers
          ★ 1000s of subscribers to our private Marketfy investor communities
          ★ Accelerated growth rate 
    

We're a financial media company, a poor man's - lest we say everyday man's -
Bloomberg competitor, and a financial product SaaS all forged together into a
powerful trident that is attacking the high seas of Wall Street in a
relentless pursuit of transparency.

And conquer we shall! We've grown 100% quarter over quarter all last year and
another 100% just in the last month. Our team has surged to 30+ people and the
waves of revenue washed together to form a rushing roar with just one of our
products going from nothing to $200k/month in under a year.

Being a media company we find our way into all kinds of cool stuff. Our office
is furnished with things like a $3000 high-end bed that was sent to us to
review. We got to talk to and get pictures with Warren Buffett and Lloyd
Blankfein (CEO of Goldman Sachs) when they came to Detroit.

But, you interject, finance is one of the toughest startup seas to sail upon!
The old boys club runs an ironclad ship with no visible decks for boarding.
Avast! We've built a battering ram of a business in just a few short years
that has pummeled its way deep into the heart of Wall Street. Old Ironsides
has warmed itself to Benzinga and once a taste the thirst cannot be quenched.

We've recently became Microsoft's premier finance partner alongside 3 other
companies, all worth over a billion dollars and established for years. As of
this Christmas we were installed by default on 500 million desktops and
tablets via Windows 8 Finance. No download necessary. That's right mateys,
we're in the source code.

And if you happen to trade or invest yourself you'll find us inside almost all
of the major brokerages in the US.

So, where do you fit in this rigging, you swashbuckling scalawag? Well, our
team is crazy ambitious, motivated, and experienced with shaking shit up. If
you know your tech, and want on deck this is the place to do it. Your exact
technical background and language of choice doesn't matter as much as your
motivation and your ability to adapt quickly.

We are a young team and we're especially looking for sailors who've got some
salt in their whiskers who can help us scale from millions to hundreds of
millions.

Why be a ninja when you can be a pirate? This ship is forging a new course,
send an email to dev@marketfy.com to board!

Email us now: dev@marketfy.com Check us out:
[http://marketfy.com](http://marketfy.com) and
[http://benzinga.com](http://benzinga.com)

------
NationBuilder
NationBuilder, Senior Software engineers, Los Angeles.

(www.nationbuilder.com/jobs)

------
twakefield
Rackspace - San Francisco, CA (will relocate and remote possible)

TLDR; email me if you want a great job writing software to change the world:
taylor@hackrackspace.com.

Ok, it's time to make a decision…

Do you want to write closed-source software to enrichen your corporate
overlords...do you want to take a flyer with a startup and do all the work
without the big founder upside...or do you want to write open-source software
and collaborate with other awesome devs around the world working on the
leading edge of cloud computing, while making great salary and benefits?

If it's the latter, we are changing the future of cloud computing at Rackspace
and collaborating with OpenStack, Docker, CoreOS and anyone else that wants to
joint the OSS cloud party. Just check out our latest offering, OnMetal [1],
which is a combination of open source software (OpenStack) [2] and open source
hardware (OpenCompute) [3].

If you are passionate about OSS/cloud/distributed systems, we would love to
have you be part of our team in SF. We have positions available in a startup
environment with recent acquisitions Mailgun and Exceptional.io, as well as
big, hairy distributed computing problems to solve at Rackspace. So there is
something for everyone.

We are located in the SoMa neighborhood in San Francisco on 2nd St. and
Folsom.

Below are some positions currently available:

* All: Get stuff done, people that are motivated to make an impact.

* All: Excited to build new products, passion for new technology, new programming models.

* Backend Engineer: Distributed systems experience, passion for large scale systems.

* Frontend Engineer: Architecting interesting fully client side apps, dashboards, live updates, etc...

* Data Engineer: Building big data systems to be used throughout the company.

* Spam Fighting Engineer (Mailgun): Finding spammers and fraudsters with smart algorithms.

* Deliverability Engineer (Mailgun): Automating email deliverability best practices into code.

* Marketing Manager (Mailgun and Exceptional.io): Taking the lead on these teams' marketing efforts.

I was a co-founder of Mailgun and I run the SF office so email me directly if
you are interested: taylor@hackrackspace.com.

[1]
[http://www.rackspace.com/cloud/servers/onmetal](http://www.rackspace.com/cloud/servers/onmetal)
[2] [https://www.openstack.org](https://www.openstack.org) [3]
[http://www.opencompute.org](http://www.opencompute.org)

------
bendog24
Portland, OR: Treehouse - Java Teacher -
[http://teamtreehouse.com](http://teamtreehouse.com)

[https://teamtreehouse.com/jobs/at-
treehouse-0e946294-cb80-45...](https://teamtreehouse.com/jobs/at-
treehouse-0e946294-cb80-4524-b782-60d391414905)

 __Overview __

Treehouse is an educational technology company. Our mission is to bring
affordable technology education to people everywhere, in order to help them
achieve their dreams and change the world. As a teacher at Treehouse, you’ll
join our amazing teaching team to create world class learning material for
Treehouse students. Due to the nature of high quality video production, you
will need to work from our production office in Portland, Oregon.

 __Responsibilities __

\- Work with other teachers to design the Treehouse curriculum at a high level
by identifying topics that are critical to job-readiness.

\- Write structured educational content and work with the video team through
production and release. This includes writing scripts, creating engaging
example projects, building assessment material using Treehouse Quizzes and
Code Challenges, and recording all course materials both on-set and as a
screencast.

\- Iterate quickly on courses to keep them up-to-date with the latest tools
and technologies.

\- Research new languages, tools, frameworks, open source projects, and other
material to stay on the cutting-edge of technology.

\- Support Treehouse courses after their release by responding to student
questions and making critical updates to courses as necessary.

 __Qualifications __

\- Deep knowledge of Java for desktop and web application development

\- Deep knowledge of related web technologies for Java web development
(HTML/CSS/JS)

\- Knowledge of native Android development is a plus

\- Passionate about sharing knowledge and teaching others

\- Outstanding writing abilities

\- Excellent presentation skills and on-camera confidence

 __Benefits __

\- Full coverage for medical, dental, and vision insurance

\- 4-day, 32-hour work week (we don't work on Friday)

\- 18 days (or 4.5 weeks) paid time off

\- 401(k) contribution matching, 100% up to 6% of your salary

\- $5,000 office setup budget

\- $1,500 annual education budget (conferences, books, classes, etc.)

\- Free iPhone or Android phone and monthly contract compensation

\- Free lunch every day

------
teripremise
Premise Data Corporation,San Francisco

\------About Premise------ Premise is building a novel information-gathering
network on a global scale. The network harnesses the explosion in mobile
technology, combined with sophisticated machine learning capabilities, to
aggregate observations from users all around the world to deliver business,
economic and human development data in real-time. We are growing the platform
to sufficient scale where it will deliver any user-observable information on
demand, whether that is the price of food staples at a Mumbai street market,
or the length of a queue at a Walmart de México parking lot.

We’re a fast-growing startup – bolstered by the backing of significant ‘smart
money,’ but still young enough such that you’ll be a core member of the team
that is reinventing how the human race understands its own economic activity.
We’re being helped in our mission by Silicon Valley’s most creative and
disruptive investors: Social+Capital Partnership, Google Ventures, Andreessen
Horowitz and Harrison Metal.

Bottom line, this is an opportunity for someone who:

Wants to build something meaningful at a fast-growing and mission-driven
startup Wants to contribute to the amazing, messy evolution of the open-source
ecosystem Actually cares about social good enough to make Premise a permanent
part of their resume Read more about Premise in TechCrunch, New York Times,
Wired, The New Yorker, TheAtlantic, MIT Technology Review and The Wall Street
Journal.

Benefits & Perks _Great open office workspace in SF SoMa /Design District,
near CalTrain, BART, 101/280\. _Competitive salary and equity packages.
_Health, dental, and vision benefits._ Open vacation policy. We hire folks who
ship and love to code, no need to count days. _Create your ideal work
environment._ Free healthy meals, snacks, and beverages.

 __ __ __ _Software Engineer- Data_ __ __ __

Responsibilities: _Build data pipelines that analyze web content as well as
user activity to drive features ranging from user-engagement, user-retention,
notifications, targeting, geo-spatial applications, A /B-experimentation,
cohort/session analytics _Develop & launch algorithms to extract signals from
data, develop recommenders, extract entities, generate product taxonomy,
detect sentiment, improve search relevance and generate user preferences
_Develop & launch algorithms for time-series analysis, anomaly detection,
analyze media, generate indices based on econometric models _Own release and
quality assurance of data sets, including QA/side-by-side eval & pipeline
metrics

Required Qualifications: _Experience developing, releasing, and maintaining
search /knowledge/data-mining applications (send us links to your projects)
_BS, MS or PhD in Computer Science or equivalent work experience & analytical
skills _2+ years of experience in developing applications using one or more
of: Java, Python, Scala_ Deep understanding of Data Structures, Algorithms,
Machine Learning, Statistical Methods _Working knowledge of at least two of:
MySQL, Redis, Hadoop /Spark, MongoDB, Protocol Buffers/Avro, Play Framework
_Passion for learning and sharing knowledge with the team around you

Bonus Qualifications: _Experience building consumer /marketplace products
_Experience with one or more of NLP toolkits (Lucene, Solr/ElasticSearch,
NLTK, Hadoop/Cascading/Scalding, Apache Tika) _Experience with graph databases
& computing models (Neo4j, Gigraph, Titan) _Passion for creating products;
personal projects or other work (send us links to your GitHub repos)

 __ __ __ _Software Engineer- Computer Vision_ __ __ __

Responsibilities: _Build data pipelines that analyze user-generated images and
other media, to drive features ranging from automated quality control, user-
engagement, user-retention, targeting, gamification_ Develop & launch
algorithms to extract signals from time-varying text, numerical & image data,
develop recommenders, extract entities, generate product taxonomy, detect
sentiment, improve search relevance and generate user preferences _Develop &
launch algorithms for time-series analysis, anomaly detection, analyze media
_Own release and quality assurance of data sets, including QA/side-by-side
eval & pipeline metrics

Required Qualifications: _Experience developing, releasing, and maintaining
vision /knowledge applications (send us links to your projects) _BS, MS or PhD
in Computer Science or equivalent work experience & analytical skills _2+
years of experience in developing applications using one or more of: Java,
Python, Scala_ Deep understanding of Data Structures, Algorithms, Machine
Learning, Statistical Methods _Expert knowledge of vision related libraries
such as OpenCV, SimpleCV, CCV as well a familiarity with NLP toolkits._
Passion for learning and sharing knowledge with the team around you

 __ __ __ _Software Engineer- Backend_ __ __ __

Responsibilities: _Build backend applications that drive features ranging from
user-engagement, user-retention, notifications, targeting, experimentation,
analytics, and interfacing with external systems_ Collaborate with frontend
engineers to build clean & well-documented APIs that drive fast & highly
relevant user experience. _Collaborate with data engineers to build scalable
pipelines ranging from ingest content, cleaning web content, deriving signals
that feedback into the application_ Own release and quality assurance of
backend components, automate testing infrastructure & performance monitoring

Required Qualifications: _Experience developing, releasing, and maintaining
backend Applications (send us links to your projects)_ BS, MS or PhD in
Computer Science or equivalent work experience & analytical skills _2+ years
of experience in developing backend applications using two or more of: Java,
Python, Scala, Ruby, Node.js_ Deep understanding of Data Structures,
Algorithms, Distributed Computing, Storage Systems _Deep understanding of at
least two of: MySQL, Redis, Hadoop /Spark, MongoDB, Protocol Buffers/Avro,
Play Framework _Passion for learning and sharing knowledge with the team
around you

Bonus Qualifications: _Experience building consumer products using Facebook,
Twitter APIs_ Experience building or interfacing with XMPP-based systems, or
other messaging/notification platforms _Information Retrieval (Lucene, NLTK),
data-mining, data-modeling_ Experience building scalable mobile/web
applications with HTML5 as well as server-side components using Python, Ruby,
Scala, MySQL or similar technologies _Passion for creating products; personal
projects or other work (send us links to your GitHub repos)_ Maven, Intellij,
Gradle, SBT, JUnit, Remote Debugging, JVM cpu & memory profiling, Continuous
Integration, Continuous Deployment

------
pensieri
Expensify-San Francisco, CA-Fulltime, Programmer Extraordinaire

Hey there! Allow us to introduce ourselves. We are Expensify and we do
"expense reports that don't suck!" (Google "expensify" to read more.) We're
getting crushed under an ever-growing pile of super awesome work, and I need
one bright soul to help us dig our way out. I can guarantee you fun, an
amazing opportunity to learn, and the siren's call of distant riches. But only
if you are all of the following:

\- An incredibly hard worker, even when it's not so fun. There is a ton of
work to do, and a lot of it downright sucks. After all — we do the sucky work
so our customers won't need to. I need you to buck up and grind through server
logs, user emails, source code, and bug reports, without complaint or
supervision, and come back asking for more.

\- A cool person to be with. Not a crazy party animal, just someone we can
trust, rely upon, hang out with, bounce ideas off of, and generally interact
with in a positive way, both personally and professionally. In fact, this is
one of the most stringent requirements we have: would you be fun to hang out
with day and night on some remote, exotic beach? This isn't a rhetorical
question, either: every year we take the company overseas for a month (on your
own dime, sorry) and work incredibly hard while having a ton of fun. We've
done Thailand, Mexico, India, Turkey, Croatia and the Philippines. Where do
you want to go next?

\- Super talented, in a general way. We're going to throw a ton of work at you
of every possible sort, and you need that magic skill of being able to figure
it out even if you have no idea where to start. On any given day you might
bounce between super low-level coding, super high-level technical support,
marketing-driven data-mining, updating our user documentation,
inventing/designing/building some new feature, etc. This is not a code monkey
job — you're going to be a full participant in the process, and you need to
bring your own unique blend of skills to the table.

\- Specifically talented in a programming way. You can instantly visualize
solutions to problems big and small. Your code is always clean, well
commented, has good nomenclature and indentation. You can switch on a dime
between C++, PHP, Bash, Cron, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, Dwoo, SQL — not
because you know them all, but because you're the sort of person who can just
pick it up and figure it out. If you're this sort of person, you'll know what
I mean. If not, then this position isn't for you.

And there are a bunch more, but odds are if you got this far, nothing I can do
would stop you from applying. That's a problem because while I know you are
awesome, it's actually really hard and time consuming to find you in the midst
of the literally hundreds of other applications I get from everyone else. So
this is where I'm going to ask my first favor: can you make it really easy and
obvious how great you are, so I don't accidentally overlook you?

There are probably many ways to do that. But the easiest way to do that is to
check out we.are.expensify.com and send in an application(which you can find
at [http://we.are.expensify.com/apply](http://we.are.expensify.com/apply)). We
are excited to hear from you! \-----

------
NationBuilder
NationBuilder, Senior Ruby Engineers, Los Angeles- CA NationBuilder is an
online Community Organizing System built by a world-class team dedicated to
empowering a new generation of leaders and creators with the tools they need
to create a new world.

We’re currently hiring great software developers to join our core and web
systems teams in Los Angeles. We will relocate folks, so if you’ve ever wanted
to live in LA, this is probably the best opportunity you’ll get. (And if you
never considered living in LA we’ll convince you that it’s the greatest city
to live in.)

Our driving force as a company is to empower organizers to make the world a
better place, and we do this by creating a powerful product with a great
customer experience.

As a team we are dedicated to continuous learning and improvement. We will
push code within minutes of a customer reporting a problem, and our entire
process is set up for rapid iteration and agile development.

On our core and web systems teams, you will build, extend, refactor, and scale
the core parts of our product. From systems that form a content management
system for websites, to a comprehensive control panel for relationship and
contact management, to scalable integrations with domain management and email
systems -- you will be responsible for keeping NationBuilder running well,
becoming better and faster, and achieving our mission. Your skills will need
to be balanced between the front-end and the back-end, as you will cross
layers from the database to JavaScript in order to develop new features. Your
troubleshooting skills will allow you to drill down from a bug report to a
solution regardless of complexity. You will work with the product management
team to develop delightful, usable, fast, and maintainable features that solve
real customer needs.

You:

are always interested in learning new things.

get excited when you have the chance to pair.

practice test-driven development and judicious refactoring.

enjoy being responsive to customer feedback.

are a pragmatic problem solver, knowing how to find the middle ground between
“perfect, but takes forever to code” and “fixes it now, but nobody will ever
be able to understand what I did”

work well in small teams with a clear mission.

detail oriented and precise in code, communication, and documentation.

have the insight to know what’s important and the dedication to get it done.

Skills required:

While existing experience with the technologies we use is welcome, an open and
disciplined approach to your work is more important to us than whether you
already know Ruby, Rails or anything else in our stack. We value the
willingness to learn our technologies and environment over domain-specific
skills.

We use Ruby, Rails, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Redis, HTML/CSS/SCSS, and JavaScript
(JQuery, Handlebars.js, Underscore.js, etc).

Please send email to mona@nationbuilder.com with:

Contact details, resume, that sort of thing

Sites you’ve worked on recently

GitHub account (or other online code) if you have it

------
aghuwalewala
Full Stack Web Developer at Tripnary -- Chicago, IL (LOCAL only)

\----------------------------- About Tripnary \-----------------------------

Tripnary ([http://www.tripnary.com;](http://www.tripnary.com;)
[http://angel.co/tripnary](http://angel.co/tripnary)) is a seed-funded, an
early stage travel startup based in Chicago. We are focused on building a
disruptive mobile/web app that helps travelers save and organize the places
they want to see and be ready for their next vacation. We want to eliminate
the clutter of spreadsheets, bookmarks, emails, etc. that are currently used
to document travel plans and provide an easy way to collect all the places you
find around the web in one app and create your own itinerary with built-in
travel tools. We have a slick web app (currently in private beta) with a jaw-
dropping design that blows away everyone who sees it. We have validated the
concept with critical feedback from travel bloggers, destination experts, and
enthusiasts. We are continuously evolving the product and building the next
generation of the app that can be best described as Pinterest travel boards
meets Kayak. We work out of 1871, the coolest co-working space for the city’s
digital startups.

\----------------------------- About the role \-----------------------------

Tripnary is seeking a highly motivated visionary with experience in building
web apps to join the team. As a partner, you will

\-- Collaborate with the founders to refine and execute on the Tripnary
vision.

\-- Spearhead end-to-end development and participate in planning,
architecture, design and implementation of a beautiful and intuitive travel
app.

\-- Guide the product roadmap and help deliver features that provide maximum
value to Tripnary’s users.

\-- Be a team player with an open mind possessing confidence to make important
product-related decisions.

\----------------------------- What Tripnary offers
\-----------------------------

Tripnary promises a fun, energetic, and fast-paced startup environment and the
opportunity to be an early member of a growing team of passionate and tight-
knit group of young entrepreneurs with a vision. Because we are a startup,
everyone on the team is fully involved on multiple levels. This allows you to
gain a great deal of experience both within and beyond your specific area of
expertise as everyone works cohesively to accomplish a greater goal. The
founder brings over a decade of combined experience with software development
and technology businesses delivering million-dollar software products. You
will be coming into a very goal-oriented, technically grounded team. We
promise exciting challenges, a broad range of experiences across a variety of
projects and the chance to make a difference while working in a casual but
fast-paced setting. Just remember to work hard and party harder (or in our
case, travel farther). Our vacation policy is "take some" (just make sure to
bring back a fridge magnet from your adventures!).

\----------------------------- What we are looking for
\-----------------------------

We are looking for people with:

\-- Experience building web applications in an open source stack like Ruby on
Rails, Python/Django, or node.js/Express with either PostgreSQL, MySQL, or
MongoDB. However, if you are proficient with C#/.NET or Java, we would love to
talk to you as well.

\-- Experience with RESTful web services (Google Maps, Foursquare, Facebook,
Wikipedia, etc.), JSON, XML, and SQL

\-- Fluency with HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, jQuery, AJAX

\-- Knowledge of at least one client-side app frameworks such as Backbone.js,
AngularJS, or Ember.js, etc.

\-- Keen eye for design with demonstrated background to show

\-- Passionate about delivering a delightful experience to users

\-- Experience deploying and hosting applications on Amazon Web Services,
Heroku, or other cloud environments

\-- Experience with test-driven development (TDD) and behavior-driven
development (BDD)

\-- Strong understanding of object-oriented programming including algorithms,
data structures, and design patterns

\-- Creative thinker with excellent analytical, troubleshooting, and debugging
skills

\-- Self-motivated, enthusiastic, fast learner with the ability to work in a
team environment

\-- Ability to wear many different hats

\-- Attitude to thrive in a fun, fast-paced startup environment

We prefer people with:

\-- Understanding of machine learning, Hadoop, and/or MapReduce

\-- Passion and love for everything travel

\-- Appreciation for design thinking

\-- Bachelor’s/Master’s degree in computer science/engineering or related
field

\----------------------------- Compensation \-----------------------------

We provide competitive packages with both a salary and generous equity.
Compensation for this position will consist of a substantial company equity as
we are looking for the right partner with an entrepreneurial mindset. This
ensures that we all take ownership of Tripnary and have a vested personal
interest in its success.

\----------------------------- How to apply \-----------------------------

If you are interested to be part of Tripnary please drop us an email with your
resume at jobs@tripnary.com. Thanks a lot for your interest!

All applicants must be authorized to work in the U.S. without sponsorship.

------
jgoldsmith
DoorDash (YC S13) - Palo Alto, CA - hiring engineers and operations managers
to build the future of on-demand logistics.

We're creating a platform to connect small businesses with consumers for the
next generation of local delivery. Unlike other local logistics companies, we
operate a full stack delivery service: by partnering with merchants, hiring
our own drivers, and building our own logistics software, we are able to
control the entire delivery experience to make it more efficient for everyone.

Our team is looking to grow with talented people who want to build much more
than just a food delivery company. We help small businesses grow, give
underemployed people meaningful work, and offer affordable convenience to
consumers. I'm happy to answer any of your questions: jonathan@doordash.com.

We're hiring for all jobs listed here:
[https://www.doordash.com/jobs](https://www.doordash.com/jobs). DoorDash is
growing very quickly and we'd love to have you join us!

Engineering:

* Front-end Engineer - build intuitive user experiences by interfacing with our APIs and using your framework of choice

* Software Engineer - create predictive models to efficiently assign drivers to orders and build out our backend systems

* iOS/Android Developer - bring our products for consumers, merchants, and drivers to mobile

* Designer - work with all DoorDash teams to work on any part of the visual delivery experience, including print materials, marketing campaigns, and web UI/UX

Operations:

* General manager (LA/Chicago) - be the CEO of a market. You’ll be responsible for the financials, building a team, running the launch playbook, and reporting back to HQ how your local team is performing.

* Operations Manager, Chicago - Build and scale out a world class driver workforce that's excited about delivering happiness to our customers.

* Operations Launcher - Brings DoorDash into new markets across the country. In this role, you will execute the launch playbook and processes to bring drivers to each city that DoorDash serves.

* Partnerships Launcher - Brings DoorDash into new markets across the country. In this role, you will co-create the launch playbook and processes to partner with merchants in each city that DoorDash serves.

* Bay Area Sales Lead - Grow merchant partnerships for DoorDash in the Bay Area.

* Drive Team Builder - We are looking for someone to join our Operations Team to focus on driver acquisition. You will pitch driver candidates on DoorDash as an expert on our brand, and develop and lead our driver acquisition strategy as we expand to new markets.

* Operations support - join our elite ops team to delight customers by any means necessary and support drivers while they deliver

* Partnerships launcher - bring DoorDash into new markets across the country by creating the launch playbook to partner with local merchants

* Merchant account manager - support small businesses across the country as they grow and partner with DoorDash delivery

* Operations manager - build and scale out a world class driver workforce that's excited about delivering happiness to our customers

* Delivery driver - work full-time or part-time delivery happiness (and food!) to delight our customers.

What you'll get:

* Free lunch, dinner, snacks and drinks

* Health, Dental and Vision covered 100%

* Unlimited free deliveries via DoorDash!

* Competitive salary and equity packages

* Flexible hours. We're an active team that loves to get outside every day

* Open vacation policy

* Free on-demand magic tricks from our in-house magician

------
paf31
DICOM Grid [http://dicomgrid.com/](http://dicomgrid.com/) \- Phoenix, AZ or
REMOTE

DICOM Grid, a SaaS start-up in the healthcare technology field, is looking for
a JavaScript/TypeScript developer to maintain and enhance DICOM Grid’s front-
end medical image sharing and reading web application. You will report to the
Director of Dev Ops.

Familiarity with modern front-end web development is essential.

The ideal candidate would be able to work independently with minimal
supervision, and be enthusiastic about keeping up-to-date with the latest web
technologies.

The team is distributed with team members working remotely in Phoenix, Los
Angeles, Boston, and New York.

Required:

* HTML5, CSS, JavaScript

* JQuery, Underscore

* Working knowledge of Linux

Familiarity with any of the following would be a big plus:

* TypeScript

* Handlebars, Backbone

* Scala, Java

* Functional programming techniques

* Linear algebra

* DICOM, HL7

Position Responsibilities

* Plan, evaluate, implement, test and document new features and bug fixes for the DICOM Grid web application.

* Work with other development team members to integrate with backend services.

* Work with DevOps to deploy code into our production and UAT environments.

* Work with customers and professional services to gather requirements.

* Conform to company standard operating procedures.

What qualifies you to join?

* A combination of a college degree in CS, Math, Physics, or related, relevant work experience, and/or a strong open source portfolio

* General interest in the healthcare field

* Strong communication and interpersonal skills

* Meticulous attention to detail with strong organization skills

* Base salary and stock options depend on experience; health insurance, paid holidays and vacation are part of the package.

Send your resume, cover letter and/or links to your StackOverflow, GitHub
profiles, etc. to pfreeman+hn@dicomgrid.com.

For bonus points, include a solution to the following short task, including
code in JavaScript or the frontend language of your choice: write a function
which identities the largest common set (not list) of words appearing as
prefixes of two input strings. For example, the largest common prefix set of
the strings "His dog and the cat" and "The dog and his ball" is { "the",
"dog", "and", "his" }

No recruiters please.

------
drone
Lead Developer / MacroFab, Inc. / Houston, TX Full-time

==== About MacroFab

MacroFab is making it easier, faster, and less expensive for makers and
creators to get their designs to market through cloud-enabled electronics
manufacturing and automated operations services. Our goal is to make it
possible for any maker or product designer to get their product to market
quickly and easily, whether their market is 100 users or 100,000.

Fully interactive and automatic production tools for electronic products, with
direct control over all just-in-time manufacturing and fulfillment tasks
through the web and via APIs. MacroFab is the first electronics manufacturing
service to give makers and entrepreneurs a completely transparent, scalable,
and manageable outsourcing capability.

===== Why Work with Us?

We’re creating the next generation of manufacturing services, one which is
powered not by cheap labor, but by intelligent software and beautiful
machines. We’re creating a service that has all of the capabilities we needed
when we had a small products company. We’re makers, developers, and
entrepreneurs who are working to enable other makers, developers, and
entrepreneurs. We are all about building things: machines, software, and
communities. We’re focused on that point where abstracts meet reality and
concrete inventions are born. If you like creating new, beautiful code and
machines, if you like the challenge of tackling difficult problems, and if you
want to help inventors and makers get from idea to product fast while saving
them money and time, then we’d love to have you on our team.

====== About You

As a Lead Developer at MacroFab, you’ll be responsible for creating stable,
performant APIs and control systems to run our network of manufacturing
equipment, 3D printers, and warehousing systems. You’ll build great software
to work with machines large and small, both purchased and built in-house. If
you like, you can help design and write the core software for those machines
too. You’ll build great, reliable APIs in Mojolicious, and solve complex task
management in Python, C++, Erlang, or whatever language you believe will be
able to solve the problem most effectively. Of course, to fit in with our
existing tech stack, you’ll have working knowledge of (Or, will be able to
pick it up fast!) RabbitMQ, Elasticsearch, memcached, MySQL, and AWS APIs.

You’re the kind of person that thinks crafting 4-dimensional bin packing
algorithms is fun, but also believes in shipping software every day. You can
get into the seat of your users and understand the pains they feel and
absolutely must solve those problems with your work. You always build software
using best industry practices and have kept your knowledge of security and
performance concerns up-to-date. As a Lead Developer, you’ll pride yourself in
the examples you set for your team. You’ll be part of a small team, and will
have the autonomy you need to express your creativity in all of the ways you
want.

======= Get in Touch!

Send your resume and some examples of your work to jobs@macrofab.net

------
wbharding
Bonanza.com. Seattle, WA. [http://www.bonanza.com](http://www.bonanza.com)

Full-Stack Rails Developer

We're looking for a full time, full stack Ruby on Rails developer to
continually improve the user interface, performance, feel, and other aspects
of our site to make our customers happier, save time, and have more fun buying
and selling on Bonanza.com.

We’ve already built Bonanza into a leading person-to-person marketplace, but
we'll never stop making it even better. Some things you’ll be responsible for
might include:

* Fix bugs reported by customers and the dev team * Implement new features as needed * Learn and grow your skills under the guidance of world-class Rails coders on our dev team * Use the website regularly and contribute your own suggestions on how we can make it better

Requirements

We strongly prefer that you have some Ruby on Rails experience in a production
environment. You’ll be working in the full stack, from the mysql database up
to jQuery and HTML/CSS. You should be comfortable receiving sometimes-vague
bug reports, and having the doggedness to track down repro steps and make an
appropriate fix. You should have the empathy to see problems from our
customers’ perspectives and keep their needs in mind while building solutions.
An innate sense of good UX design would be super helpful in this position.

Because we’re a small and close-knit team, attitude is a critical element in
our selection process. The ideal candidate will be able to speak both "geek"
and "human," and will approach problems with a "can-do" attitude.

Note: If you're not currently located in the Seattle area, we're open to
working remotely with a strong candidate.

Benefits

In addition to a very competitive salary, Bonanza offers the following perks:

* "Work from home Wednesday" \- every Wednesday we get to work from home, coffee shops, or wherever suits us (remote staff can work from home every day!) * "Freedom February" \- every February we retreat from the gloom of Seattle and work from a remote tropical locale. So far we've been to Costa Rica and Oahu. Next year we're eyeing Nicaragua. * Fast growing (averaged 50-100% yearly growth over 5 years), and already-profitable company. It's fun to work for a winner. * Work from a waterfront office in downtown Seattle (food trucks aplenty!) * Full arcade room in the office * Pong table on site * All employees get fully paid health insurance coverage, vacation benefits, holidays, stock options, and more.

Apply for this job

To apply to any of the above jobs, please email jobs -at- bonanza.com. Specify
in the title the position you are applying for, and include a one page cover
letter, plus your resume. We look forward to hearing from you!

------
derrzzaa
Linux / Big Data Engineer — Permanent role — Appsbroker, Swindon UK

Appsbroker continues to grow its Cloud Platform capability. We are looking for
strong Linux Engineers to join us from the South West of England to help us
build the next generation of cloud platforms for our customers. The chance to
learn Big Data skills and enhance your Dev Ops capabilities are part of this
role. Engineers at Appsbroker get the opportunity to excel in multiple
technology disciplines.

You will get exposure to the latest Google and Amazon technologies including
Google Compute Engine, App Engine, BigQuery, Managed VMs, Docker, Amazon EC2,
S3 plus Puppet / Ansible for CM / automation. Training & certification in
Google and Amazon cloud platform technologies provided on the job and by
Google / Amazon.

Responsibilities

    
    
      - Development of cloud hosting platforms infrastructure (auto scaling & load balanced resilient architectures, monitored & audited, secure & auto deployed)
      - Tooling for cloud hosting platforms - Deploying and managing cloud infrastructure using Google Cloud Platform tools and/or AWS and configuration of Linux operating systems using puppet, chef, ansible etc.
      - Monitoring costs and managing budgets for the deployed technology stack
      - Work on one or more projects reporting to the lead of Delivery Team / Platform Department
      - Automating system administration 
      - Best practice for rolling out security patches & operating system major releases 
      - Assist development team with test platforms & continuous integration activities
      - Architecture of Big Data solutions:  On premise ETL -> Big Query -> Analysis / Visualisation
      - Talend Big Data ETL (Extract / Transform / Load) activities for extracting data from a multiplicity of data sources including SQL Databases, Web Services, flat files etc to support Big Data activities.
      - Google BigQuery table design to support Big Data activities.
    

Mandatory skills

    
    
      - Experienced administrator & platform engineering skills for a major Linux-based operating system. Particularly RPM based Linux (RedHat, Centos, Unbreakable Linux and Fedora).
      - Good programming skills in at least 1 modern language (Java, C#, python, PHP, ruby etc)
      - Good scripting skills in at least 1 Linux based language (Bash, ksh, awk, perl, ruby, python) 
      - Prior experience with Linux in Virtual Machine environments: VMware / vsphere, docker, kvm, xen
      - Solid cloud firewall experience: iptables, AWS security groups etc
      - Able to work in small Agile teams with other developers, project managers and stakeholders
      - Able to commit to deadlines / sprint outcomes and deliver and demonstrate tested components
      - Able to accurately estimate time to complete tasks based on stories / requirements
      - Able to work across multiple projects within the same timeframes
      - Able to interpret requirements and assist in producing designs that meet those requirements
      - Source code control / release management skills
      - Working knowledge of securing a Linux server from attack threats
      - Good documentation skills
      - Dry sense of humour essential
    

Desirable skills

    
    
      - Experience building custom Linux platforms & releases:  RedHat satellite, spacewalk, cobbler
      - Conversant in Configuration Management automation - puppet, chef, salt or ansible.
      - Conversant in JSON and Cloud Platform REST web services
      - Prior experience with Google Cloud Platform and / or Amazon Web Services Infrastructure as a Service offerings
      - Ability to create RPMs
      - Able to draw / describe platform architectures visually using modern diagramming tools (Visio etc)
      - ETL (Extract, Transform, Load) - Talend 
      - Google Cloud Storage or Amazon S3
      - noSQL datastore experience - Google High Replication Datastore, Google Cloud Datastore, Amazon DynamoDb, MongoDb
      - Google APIs (OAuth, Maps, Cloud Endpoints, Google Apps etc)
      - Working knowledge of HTML / CSS, HTML5 / CSS3
      - Working knowledge of JQuery / Javascript
    

About Appsbroker: Appsbroker is a cloud solutions consultancy & product
organisation. We specialise in providing the following Cloud services:

Google Cloud Platform Partner: Compute Engine, App Engine, Big Query, Cloud
Storage Amazon AWS Reseller / Consulting Partner: EC2, S3, DynamoDb Google
Search Premier Partner Google Apps Premier Partner Google Maps Premier Partner

Appsbroker is a fast growing organisation and as a result of this growth we
are looking for good people to join us on a continual basis. Our clients
include Jaguar Land Rover, Vodafone & Travis Perkins and we are premium
enterprise partners of both Google and Amazon AWS. Appsbroker employees enjoy
a wide range of social activities and quarterly special events. Employees
benefit in being an active part of all project development and contributing
directly to the success of these projects. Cloud services is a fast moving
industry with constantly evolving web technologies that employees can employ
directly in their next project.

Location: The job will be based at our office in Swindon, Wiltshire. Salary:
Dependent on experience

Contact: info@appsbroker.com (quote hackernews!)

------
akubicek
Understory -
[http://www.understoryweather.com](http://www.understoryweather.com) \-
Boston, MA

About Us:

Understory—named for the area in a rainforest beneath the forest
canopy—detects rain, hail, wind and other weather events directly at the
earth’s surface, where the risk to life and property is greatest. While
traditional, radar-enabled weather centers collect data by analyzing
conditions observed in the atmosphere, Understory’s “ground-truth”-based
detection is a marked enhancement in both resolution and fidelity, providing
real time datasets and graphical views of the movement and intensity of
weather events, which leads to better insight and early detection of risks.

Our company recently raised a seed round of $1.9 million and we are growing
our engineering team.

We are currently working out of the Greentown Labs
([http://greentownlabs.org/](http://greentownlabs.org/)) space in Somerville,
MA. We have a large office space, prototyping lab with awesome equipment, full
kitchen, smash bros melee, and free coffee. Understory also provides a free
employee membership to the nearby climbing gym - Brooklyn Boulders Somerville.

We are looking for the following full-time positions:

* Back End Engineer * Data Scientist *

\------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Back End Engineer

Blend open-source technology with proprietary hardware to deliver real time
data to customers quickly and efficiently. Build the robust interface between
the weather stations and the web so that not a single data point is lost. Be
on the ground floor of Understory - as we are building out our software team
and make the technology choices that will be the structure for our platform.
Work with our data science team to implement algorithms that predict
thunderstorms and their outcomes.

\------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Data Scientist

Use statistical, signal processing, and machine learning techniques with our
proprietary sensor data to help solve the current data sparsity problem. Use
findings from our local grids to improve the picture of nation-wide weather
effects. Explore the business opportunities for such high density data in the
current market of sparse data. Join the team that will revolutionize weather
data.

\------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If you are interested in these positions or think you would be a great fit for
Understory, please see the full job descriptions at
[http://understory.theresumator.com/](http://understory.theresumator.com/) or
email me at info(at)understoryweather(dot)com.

------
jmozen
Table XI - Sr. Software Developer, Designer - Chicago

//////////////////////// About Table XI ////////////////////////

([http://www.tablexi.com](http://www.tablexi.com))

Table XI is a Chicago-based digital consultancy, focused on building web and
mobile applications that deliver business value to our customers. Many of our
clients look to us to be their IT department, and we make decisions that
affect the long-term success of their businesses. We do most of our work from
our studio in Chicago and have a chef on staff who prepares gourmet lunch
daily.

As a Table XI employee, you’ll work side-by-side and get exposure to many
different people and projects. We’ve developed web and mobile applications for
clients like Roger Ebert Digital, The Field Museum, Chicago Ideas Week, the
YMCA of Chicago, fashion designer Maria Pinto, The Spice House, PechaKucha,
Northwestern University, and many more. We love a challenge, and we’re not
afraid to reinvent the wheel when the wheel isn’t good enough.

//////////////////////// Sr. Software Developer ////////////////////////

([http://tablexi.theresumator.com/apply/N5C5q5/Senior-
Software...](http://tablexi.theresumator.com/apply/N5C5q5/Senior-Software-
Developer))

We're looking for experienced developers who:

* are curious and love exploring new technologies

* believe there’s a solution to every problem and are excited to find it

* have a few years of web development experience and are looking for an exciting new opportunity

* have a background in one or more of the the following: Ruby, JavaScript, HTML/CSS and Objective-C. (Most of our projects currently use these languages; however, if you’re a strong developer with experience in related tools, we’d still love to hear from you. Experience with TDD is a plus, as is database or DevOps experience.)

//////////////////////// Designer ////////////////////////

([http://tablexi.theresumator.com/apply/kUX5Qr/Designer.html](http://tablexi.theresumator.com/apply/kUX5Qr/Designer.html))

We're looking for a designer who:

​* works as comfortably in HTML and CSS as in Photoshop

* views the job of a designer as being deeper than what is seen on the screen

* thinks about the fluidity of designs beyond “mobile”, “tablet” and “desktop”

* has experience working on web projects with small teams

* hasn’t ever used the phrase “good design will sell itself”

* has opinions on [fill in current web trend here]

* possesses strong typographic skills

* has mastered the principles of layout and color theory

* is familiar with and understands the basic syntax of HAML and SASS

------
capkutay
WebAction - Downtown Palo Alto, CA

[http://webaction.com](http://webaction.com)

Hiring Lead Front-End Developers, Web Developers, and Big Data Platform
Developers (java).

At WebAction, you will work on creating a real-time interface to the world’s
most valuable data. WebAction is a real-time big data platform that bridges
the gap between users and terabytes/petabytes of diverse, fast moving, and
physically disparate data. We do this by offering high-speed acquisition of
log data, distributed stream processing and caching, and real-time querying of
stored data in one platform. As a result, our customers rapidly create real-
time, mission critical data-driven solutions that would normally take months
of development effort with other products.

Founded by a team of Silicon Valley veterans with proven track records,
WebAction is backed by some of the most respected names in Silicon Valley.
We're also well funded (recently raised $11m Series B by a private equity firm
with a $15 billion fund).

We offer a competitive salary, excellent benefits package, generous equity for
the right candidates. Our office is also a short walk from some great
restaurants and coffee spots on University Avenue in Downtown Palo Alto.

For the Lead Front-End Developer Position:

-Turn mockups and wireframes into functional, fluid web components

-Implementing beautiful and robust dashboards using d3.js

-Building re-usable dashboard-development frameworks

-Creating user interface and web apps for various industry applications like ATM monitoring, fraud detection, and data center monitoring

Requirements:

-Strong knowledge of Javascript, CSS, HTML, and jQuery

-Enthusiasm for working in a startup environment

Nice to haves

-You’re interested in designing engaging and intuitive user experiences

-Experience with Backbone.js, angular.js or other front-end MV* frameworks

-An interest in the type of scalable systems you hear about at Google, Facebook, Twitter, etc.

-You’re interested in telling stories and revealing anomalies through data visualization

-Concentration in Human Computer Interaction

For the Platform Engineering position, we ask that you have experience writing
clean code in Java and have a strong desire and skills to work on a scalable,
highly optimized data management infrastructure. We ask that you have the
following skills:

-Large-scale distributed systems

-Highly available, highly scalable architectures, Hadoop (MapReduce / Pig / Zookeeper),

\- Data Serialization (Avro / Thrift / Protocol Buffers)

\- Experience with HBase or Cassandra

-Real-time messaging (0MQ / Kestrel / Kafka or similar), Real-time event processing, Continuous Queries

-Predictive Analytics

For the Web Developer position, you should be well versed in HTML/CSS/jQuery.
You should be able to work with designers to create visual components that
maintain the integrity of the design while achieving fluid performance in the
browser.

If this sounds like you, shoot us an e-mail at jobs@WebAction.com or apply
through our jobs page:

[http://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH02/ats/careers/jobSearch.jsp?org=W...](http://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH02/ats/careers/jobSearch.jsp?org=WEBACTION&cws=1)

------
jbonniwell
LSR | Full Time | Hudson WI, Madison WI, Cedarburg WI, Arlington Heights IL

[http://www.lsr.com](http://www.lsr.com)

\------ Software Engineer

\+ Duties include design, implementation, integration and system testing of
embedded firmware within wireless communication systems.

\+ Interfacing with customers and other design engineers will be required
throughout the product development cycle.

\+ Software and firmware design experience in an embedded environment
utilizing popular 8/16/32 bit micro controllers (ARM Cortex, MSP430 and 8051
experience preferred).

\+ Knowledge of and/or experience with embedded RTOSs and networking protocols
used in data communication systems, especially those unique to wireless
communications, is desirable.

\+ Working knowledge of embedded hardware (digital, analog, RF) and/or
experience programming PCs with C# is a plus.

\+ Must be a self-starter, self-directed and have good troubleshooting and
time management skills.

\------ Test Fixture Engineer

\+ Five (5) years of automated test fixture design, including both software
implementation and hardware / mechanical definition.

\+ This position will interface directly with design engineering teams and
production teams to define test strategies that comply with customer test
needs, and will also provide scheduling and budget estimated for new
proposals.

\+ Excellent communication skills are required, as this position will directly
interface with perspective customers in order to define fixture requirements
and needs.

\+ A solid understanding of C++ and C# is required as well as proven working
knowledge of the proper use and handling of RF test equipment.

\------ iOS Application Developer

\+ Two (2) years experience with Objective-C and common iOS framework APIs,
and must have written or contributed to apps published in the App store.

\+ This position will include direct interaction with RF Engineers, User
Interface designers and Embedded Software developers.

\+ Experience with every stage of the software development process is
required: design, architecture, deployment, code reviews, maintenance,
documentation, etc.

\+ Additional consideration will be given to candidates with CoreBluetooth
framework experience, embedded firmware experience, .Net development
experience and/or Android development experience.

\------ Senior RF Design Engineer

\+ BSEE and with 7-10 years of practical work experience in RF and
communication systems design activities.

\+ Opportunity to work on the latest wireless technologies including
Bluetooth, ZigBee, Wi-Fi, GPS and proprietary 900 MHz and 2.4/5.8 GHz radios.

\+ Experience with the design and integration of single chip, low power
wireless transceivers from TI, Freescale, Atmel, Analog Devices, Broadcom,
Marvell etc. is considered highly desirable.

\+ Digital radio design, wireless protocol experience and a familiarity with
EMC/EMI regulatory and compliance standards is considered a plus.

\------ Please feel free to ask me questions: jbonniwell@lsr.com

Thanks! Joe

------
lipsmack
Football Radar - London, UK

More about engineering at Football Radar:
[http://engineering.footballradar.com](http://engineering.footballradar.com)

To apply for any of the positions below, please visit:
[http://www.footballradar.com/jobs/](http://www.footballradar.com/jobs/)

Football modelling & statistics

====================

We are a leading company in forecasting the outcome of football matches. We
have a variety of interesting and challenging projects. Our team works with
complex regression models, time series models, high-dimensional data, text
parsers and statistical classifiers, and the sheer amount of data we collect
means that there are countless hypotheses to investigate and test.

How we work:

==========

While our company is amongst the best in the world at what we do, and
consequently has grown rapidly over the past years, we’ve retained the feel of
a start-up: you manage your own time and have your say on what we do.

You’ll get a competitive salary that is reviewed regularly, with an annual
bonus option. We have free fruit, snacks, Nespresso and catered lunches and
dinners every day; fun social get-togethers; our own 5-a-side football teams;
as well as clubs for running and cycling. And you get to choose your own
development kit.

SOFTWARE ENGINEER (full-time, permanent, on-site)

======================================

We’re looking for an experienced programmer to help us build real-time trading
software, work with large datasets, do complex statistical modelling and
invent new ways to help our staff analyse football. You will be working mainly
with the modelling department, in close cooperation with our statisticians and
football experts, building the infrastructure and the foundations of our
models.

The main language we use for our real-time and modelling systems is Scala, but
we use Python and PHP too. We don't expect you to know Scala, but we expect
that you will be excited to learn it if you don't know it already.

You should have mastered at least one compiled object-orientated language,
have worked on at least one big software project, and feel comfortable working
autonomously on designing/building large scale maintainable and testable
systems.

JUNIOR SOFTWARE ENGINEER (full-time, permanent, on-site)

============================================

We're looking for an engineer who can write structured, testable code for our
web applications. You should have experience of object-oriented programming in
PHP and one other language. You should also have some practical experience of
building and maintaining commercial applications. Ideally you'll have some
experience of working with MVC frameworks and especially Symfony2 components.

You should have a good Computer Science degree, or similar. We will happily
consider applications from candidates with other educational backgrounds, but
we will expect you to demonstrate strong knowledge of computer science
fundamentals to an equivalent standard.

JAVASCRIPT DEVELOPER (full-time, permanent, on-site)

========================================

The ideal candidate will be experienced in frontend development, with
experience working with rich user interfaces and single-page applications. We
are scaling up our business operations, and we need someone who can create
powerful interfaces that help us grow.

We need developers with a keen understanding of browser performance and the
unique constraints of rendering high volumes of data in realtime. Demonstrable
experience of modular design and event-driven architecture is also highly
desirable.

Some of the technologies that power Football Radar:

* Backbone, Marionette, React, jQuery

* AMD (Require.js), CommonJS (Browserify/Webpack)

* Grunt, Bower, NPM

* Node.js

* Mocha, Nodeunit, Istanbul, PhantomJS

------
lost_my_pwd
Moveline — [https://moveline.com](https://moveline.com) \- REMOTE or Las
Vegas, NV

tl;dr: full-stack JS (Express + Angular), MongoDB, Golang, web + mobile,
remote, high impact on real customers

\------------------------

Moveline is transforming an industry older than the internal combustion
engine: we build software that dramatically improves the customer experience,
end-to-end, around moving. We're helping real people every day and excited to
tackle more of the problem space.

> About Moveline
    
    
      * Techstars NYC 2012 graduate [1]
      * 2014 TBAN Las Vegas Tech Transplant of the Year
      * Located in the heart of Tony Hsieh's Downtown Project [2]
      * Well-funded by world-class investors and advisers [3]
     

> About the dev team
    
    
      * Supporting web and mobile offerings for customers plus an internal web app for our operations team
      * Primarily working in a MEAN stack (MongoDB/Express/Angular/Node) with a bit of Golang
      * Evaluating new tools and technologies for real use cases, not just to play with shiny new toys
      * Shipping every day with continuous testing and deployment
      * Small, tight-knit, self-managing, and highly communicative team (half of us are remote)
      * Deeply involved in understanding the business and creating long-term strategy
      * We love Maker Day [4], board games, and hanging out together in downtown Las Vegas
     

> About you
    
    
      * Solid full-stack experience, preferably with JavaScript both server-side and client-side
      * Passion for clean, correct, and maintainable solutions as well as modern development practices
      * Bonus points for experience working with remote teams, devops skills, and an eye for design
      * Strongly self-motivated but eager to collaborate on tough problems
      * Don't care if the moving industry isn't sexy
      * Would rather make money than make the front page of TechCrunch (though we do that too)
     

Market salary and meaningful equity are available. Hackers in Vegas or remote
in the US are welcome. Full-time candidates only, please (with an initial
contract-to-hire phase). No freelancers or recruiters need apply.

MENTION HACKER NEWS WHEN APPLYING! We have hired from HN before and
consistently see the best candidates coming from these threads.

Email: jobs@moveline.com

Apply:
[https://www.moveline.com/careers/details?jvi=osBYXfwI,Job](https://www.moveline.com/careers/details?jvi=osBYXfwI,Job)

\------------------------

[1]
[http://www.techstars.com/companies/stats/](http://www.techstars.com/companies/stats/)

[2] [http://downtownproject.com/](http://downtownproject.com/)

[3] [http://angel.co/moveline](http://angel.co/moveline)

[4] [http://www.fastcompany.com/3029158/agendas/why-your-
office-n...](http://www.fastcompany.com/3029158/agendas/why-your-office-needs-
a-maker-day)

~~~
Cyranix
I was hired from an HN posting, and if you apply it's likely that I will
interview you. If you have any questions, shoot them to
andrew.harrison+hn@moveline.com and I'll get back to you soon.

------
rodw
JavaScript/CoffeeScript Developers and Designers

Intellinote - The Team Productivity Platform

LOCAL PREFERRED, REMOTE CONSIDERED

Reston, VA (Washigton DC Area)

WHO WE ARE

==========

Intellinote is a funded, fast-growing startup led by experienced team. All
three founders have had one or more successful exits.

Our offices are located in an innovative co-working space in the pedestrian-
friendly (and soon Metro-accessible) Reston Town Center in Northern Virginia.

We have funding, a viable business plan and traction. We're adding key members
to the team to help accelerate our next stage of growth.

WHAT WE DO

==========

Intellinote sells a multi-platform (mobile, web, REST API) collaboration and
note-taking platform for teams.

WHAT WE'RE LOOKING FOR

======================

Intellinote is looking for super-smart, motivated, programmers/designers who
can utilize the latest technologies to deliver the best experiences for our
customers. We want developers who strive to be DRY, to continuously improve
not only our product but our development practice, and who care deeply about
what we are building for our customers.

The ideal candidate will join an exciting team executing a highly visible
product in an agile, high-velocity software development environment.

Key Requirements:

\- Should be familiar with Angular/Ember/Knockout, Backbone

\- Fluency with all tools helpful and required for high-quality webUI
development, including Bootstrap/SASS/LESS, Grunt, Bower, Yeoman, Jasmine,
Protractor, Mocha, RequireJS, Promises, Underscore/Lodash, JQuery, etc.

\- Ability to research, assess, and integrate open source technology for
production use

\- Familiarity with OAuth for security, Mobile/Responsive development,
integration of libraries/tools such as d3.js, Modernizr, Socket.io, Skrollr,
Togetherjs, Impressjs, etc.

\- Be able to work with local and remote team members via Skype, Jira and
Intellinote

\- Contribute to continuous improvement of development, QA and deployment
processes

\- Participate in deployment of Intellinote builds, releases, and support

\- Maximize and promote use of Intellinote within engineering processes

\- Experience with Server-Side JavasScript, Node.js or CoffeeScript a definite
plus.

Skills/Experience:

\- At least 3-5 years experience with Web programming, particularly Javascript
MVC libraries/tools, HTML5, CSS3

\- Experience with or strong understanding of Single-Page application
development (SPA)

\- Experience writing to and improving REST services for web clients

\- Should have experience with tools such as Git, Jenkins, shell scripting in
*nix

\- Experience working in live, production secure, multi-tenant environments

\- Detail-oriented

\- Analytical

\- Focused on deliverables

\- Problem-solving orientation

\- Self-motivated, able to plan and execute work collaboratively with team
members and management

\- DRY-oriented, TDD-oriented

\- Must be capable of handling fast-paced, dynamic development process in a
startup culture

Education: Bachelor’s Degree or equivalent

Contact us at jobs@intellinote.net.

Also see
[http://www.intellinote.net/careers/](http://www.intellinote.net/careers/) for
more information.

------
hectorals
Ripple Labs - [http://www.ripplelabs.com](http://www.ripplelabs.com) \- San
Francisco, CA =========================== Senior Javascript Engineer
===========================

Our Mission: Enable the world to move value like information moves today.

===========================

About Ripple Labs:

Ripple Labs is a company committed to minimizing the costs of payments. The
company created Ripple, the open payment protocol that enables free, instant
payments in any currency - including dollars, yen, euros, bitcoins, and even
loyalty points. Ripple was created to enable the world to move and exchange
value like information does today.

It’s our business model that makes us unique. Ripple Labs doesn’t charge fees.
Instead, we strive to create a vibrant ecosystem around the open Ripple
protocol and support the community in every way that we can. This lifts the
value of the Ripple currency and allows us to finance our operations.

We’re looking for someone who can bring out the best in our JavaScript
developers through inspirational and spiritual leadership.

You would:

Create and implement novel cryptographic protocols such as threshold signature
systems, novel identity and authentication methods and...

Participate in the wider JavaScript community to shape the vision for
JavaScript as a powerful, versatile and open language.

Create trusted execution environments for running untrusted JavaScript through
Software Fault Isolation (SFI) to enable smart contracts.

===========================

What our Ideal Candidate looks like:

Career stage: 5+ years of JavaScript development experience building large-
scale applications, hands-on experience with JavaScript Frameworks such as:

Angular.js, Ember.js, Flex, Ext.js, Node.js, Crypto.js

Professional engineering experience in a diverse set of languages and
understanding of engineering concepts:

functional, object-oriented paradigms

concurrency models

Ability to communicate effectively and a scientific mindset - empirically test
your hypotheses.

Be deserving of the freedom we’ll give you. We have a flat, informal
organization, which means you have the responsibility to direct your own
work..

Interests: open-source, entrepreneurship, economics and financial markets,
equal access for all people globally, strong work ethic, creative thinking,
systems thinking, cryptography, creative logic, fast-paced environment,
surfing, biking, jokes

===========================

What We Can Offer You:

Competitive salary, compelling equity, 100% benefits coverage!

Challenging and fun projects with a dynamic team at a fast-growing startup in
an exciting industry

Work experience in an entrepreneurial environment on a high-impact team

An opportunity to drive personal career development for yourself and the team
as a whole Outstanding office location in the heart of San Francisco, CA

===========================

To apply, email careers@ripple.com !

------
hirobert
The Noun Project - Los Angeles, CA

[http://thenounproject.com/jobs/](http://thenounproject.com/jobs/)

jobs@thenounproject.com

\--------------------------

Django / Python Developer

The Job:

The Noun Project isn't just a library of icons: it's an active venue for
ideas, where users share and create our visual language. We need a full-time
Python developer to make this space available, functional and evolving. The
right candidate is a life learner with a proven background in modern MVC
frameworks (Django and the like), fluency in Javascript (jQuery and
CoffeeScript) and an understanding of APIs. They should be both disciplined
and imaginative in their work, a great communicator and a clean coder. Those
with a working knowledge of front-end development and an interest in web
standards will be at an advantage.

The Traits:

You're a developer with several projects under your belt. You understand how
to validate user input and optimize queries to make fewer database calls.
You’re also familiar with making requests to REST-ish APIs.

The Responsibilities:

Developing user facing features with Django Working directly with designers
and front-end developers

The Perks:

Market salary Generous benefits Valuable equity Creative work environment
Ability to really affect a product We're small. We all share our ideas. We all
collaborate.

When you apply for this position, make sure to send your resume and a link to
your personal site or portfolio. Developers without a website or web portfolio
need not apply.

\----------------------------

Senior Interaction Designer

The Job:

The Noun Project is seeking an ambitious lead interaction designer based in
LA. The right candidate has an understanding of design, interactions, and a
passion for visual communication.

The Traits:

Applicants must have experience working on a variety of projects, including
mobile, web, and desktop, and have a proven background in leadership and
creative direction. Individuals should also be familiar with HTML, JavaScript
(jQuery), and CSS. Those with an an interest in making the world a better
place will be at an advantage.

The Perks:

Market Salary Generous benefits Valuable equity Creative work environment
Ability to really affect a product We're small. We all share our ideas. We all
collaborate.

When you apply for this position, make sure to send your resume and a link to
your personal site or portfolio. Designers without a website or web portfolio
need not apply.

[http://thenounproject.com/jobs/](http://thenounproject.com/jobs/)

jobs@thenounproject.com

------
maramartin
COURSE HERO IS HIRING! - Redwood City, CA

Software Engineer

Course Hero is looking for a software engineer who can hit the ground running.
Our engineering team releases code every day to millions of people, so we're
looking for someone who can take on challenges, build new features, and
iterate quickly. Each engineer has a role in building Course Hero's
architecture and will have the opportunity to touch all parts of the stack.
Our projects are big ­­ terabytes of data and customers around the world ­­
but our team is small, so you’ll see projects from start to finish, and work
closely with senior engineers, product managers and designers to ensure
successful results.

Our Ideal Candidate Has:

* Some academic, project or 1-2 years of work experience where you’ve worked with modern languages and MVC frameworks like PHP, Ruby, Python or Node.js.

* A degree in Computer Science or STEM field, and interest in side projects you can share through a project website or GitHub repository.

* Experience working with SQL databases like MySQL or PostgreSQL.

* Academic or work experience in data structures and algorithms

Apply
via:[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/735](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/735)

Sr. Software Engineer

Course Hero is looking for a Sr. Software engineer who can hit the ground
running. Our engineering team releases code every day to millions of people,
so we're looking for someone who can take on challenges, build new features,
and iterate quickly.

Each engineer has a role in building Course Hero's architecture and will have
the opportunity to touch all parts of the stack. Our projects are big ­­
terabytes of data and customers around the world ­­ but our team is small, so
you’ll see projects from start to finish, and work closely with product
managers and designers to ensure successful results.

Our Ideal Candidate Has:

* 3+ years of professional software engineering experience where you’ve worked with modern languages and MVC frameworks like PHP, Ruby, Python or Node.js.

* A degree in Computer Science or STEM field, or related work experience working with data structures and algorithms.

* Experience working with SQL databases like MySQL or PostgreSQL.

* Experience working within a SCRUM or Agile team, where you practiced TDD.

* Appreciation for statistical analysis and the power of data-driven decisions.

* Ability to formulate articulate opinions on product design and engineering issues with a focus in finding the most effective solution.

* A deep sense of product ownership.

Apply via:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/734](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/734)

------
wschroed
I am looking for another software developer for the LIMS group at The Genome
Institute, a position where the primary language is Perl. You may contact me
directly (my user name at genome.wustl.edu) with your resume and samples of
code or hosted repositories; it does not matter to me what languages you
choose. Officially, you can apply to this job through
[https://jobs.wustl.edu](https://jobs.wustl.edu) (search for job ID 28449).
Below is a copy of the official job posting with all the HR legalese. :) This
is considered a mid-tier position, between junior and senior experience.

SUMMARY

\- Job Title: Bus & Tech App Analyst II - The Genome Institute - 28449

\- Job ID: 28449

\- Location: Medical School

\- Full/Part Time: Full-Time

\- Regular/Temporary: Regular

JOB TYPE/SCHEDULE

This position is full-time and works approximately 40 hours per week. Position
hours are generally M-F 8:30-5.

DEPARTMENT NAME/JOB LOCATION

This position is at the Genome Institute. This position is for the Medical
School Campus.

ESSENTIAL FUNCTIONS

The Genome Institute at Washington University has an opening for a talented
software engineer in the Bioinformatics group. The position will work with an
experienced group of software engineers to develop software supporting the
tracking of laboratory data and analysis processes to support large scale
genomic research projects. The Genome Institute has been at the forefront of
genome research since its inception in 1993 and has been a part of major
scientific projects such as the Human Genome, 1000 Genomes and TCGA (The
Cancer Genome Atlas) Projects. The Genome Institute is a world-leader in the
generation and analysis of genomic sequence data and uses this data to extend
biological knowledge of the human genome and provide clinically relevant
sequence analysis aimed at understanding human diseases (such as cancer and
Alzheimer's disease). In addition, the Institute fosters public understanding
of genomic science through various educational and outreach efforts.

REQUIRED QUALIFICATIONS

Certification or degree in computer programming from a technical school or
college plus two years of relevant work experience required. Additional
relevant programming experience may be substituted on a year-for-year basis
for required education

PREFERRED QUALIFICATIONS

The ideal candidate has a talent and love for writing software, is interested
in developing that skill, and applying it in a production environment. The
candidate will be expected to learn new things on a regular basis, think
critically, and collaborate with other developers across groups. The
environment is fast-paced and a person who likes to get things done will find
a lot of opportunity. Design, testing, debugging, and problem analysis are a
regular part of the work. Skills in abstract software design, object-oriented
architecture, relational data modeling, and web interface design will be used
frequently, which will require thorough knowledge of each concept. The
applicant will use these skills to develop software that will: interface with
people and/or laboratory equipment, process and analyze large data sets on a
compute cluster, and provide intuitive web based interfaces to the
specifications of the laboratory managers and technicians. Proficiency in
dynamically typed languages (Perl, Ruby, Python, Lisp, etc.) is a plus, but
not required. Understanding of relational databases and SQL will be helpful.
Experience with web technologies such as HTML, CSS, Javascript and approaches
such as REST and AJAX is an asset. Regular work will be done in GNU/Linux and
other UNIX-like development environments. Familiarity with open source
technologies, version control software such as git, and programming in a
network environment are also assets.

SALARY RANGE

The hiring range for this position is commensurate with experience.

DEPARTMENT SUMMARY

One of only three NIH-funded large-scale genome centers in the United States,
The Genome Institute at Washington University is a leader in genomics research
as it applies to the study of biology, human disease and the field of
personalized medicine. Founded in 1993, The Genome Institute focuses on cancer
genomics, the genomics of heritable diseases, microbial and pathogen genomics,
as well as novel sequencing and evolutionary genomics.

Our mission is to help improve the human condition by producing, studying, and
interpreting high-quality genome-based data that drives biological discoveries
that range from the bench to the hospital bedside. We value the open sharing
of information and ideas and encourage collaboration while also engaging the
next generation of scientists through educational outreach efforts.

BENEFITS

\- Retirement Savings Plan

\- 22 vacation days

\- 8 Paid Holidays

\- Sick Time

\- Tuition benefits for employee, spouse and dependent children

\- Free Metro Link/ Bus pass

\- Free Life Insurance

\- Health, Dental, Vision

\- Health Savings Accounts (HSA)

\- Long Term Disability Insurance

\- Flex Spending Plan

\- Other Benefits

Med School HR website
([http://medschoolhr.wustl.edu](http://medschoolhr.wustl.edu))

EOE STATEMENT

All qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without
regard to sex, race, ethnicity, protected veteran, or disability status.

~~~
wschroed
I was trying to figure out why a job offer was downvoted into the hard-to-read
range when I realized... I forgot to add the location! and I can't edit the
post! Sorry!

St. Louis, MO, United States

------
jwingy
New York, NY - Brooklyn Museum - Web Developer (Full-time):

The Technology department at the Brooklyn Museum seeks a web developer to join
our team to help manage the museum’s web presence. You’d be working with a
small team on a variety of web and mobile projects related to art, community
engagement, visitor experience and open access.

As a small team, we work across disciplines and support each other.
Accordingly, qualified candidates will possess a broad range of skills
navigating the full stack of web and web-for-mobile development, SQL to CSS.
We have adopted a number of Agile practices in our development process in
order to adapt to the fast-evolving nature of our projects and we’re looking
for someone who thrives using this methodology.

Here’s what we’re after:

Strong command of object-oriented PHP. Strong command of HTML and CSS, as well
as a commitment to web standards and making accessible, usable websites which
degrade gracefully on older browsers. Experience with JavaScript and relevant
frameworks, e.g. MooTools, jQuery. Experience with relational databases, e.g.
MySQL, MSSQL. Experience working on mobile platforms, e.g. iOS, Android and
web-for-mobile frameworks such as Cordova or Sencha. Some experience with
Linux web server administration and deployment, e.g. Apache, Bash scripting,
etc. Familiarity with version control, e.g. git, svn. Familiarity with Amazon
Web Services cloud architecture patterns and practices. Familiarity with Agile
development practices. Additionally, we’re keeping an eye out for exceptional
candidates who may have:

Experience with UX design and information architecture. Experience building
and maintaining content management tools. Familiarity with at other dynamic
programming languages, e.g. Ruby, Objective-C. Experience with e-commerce and
PCI compliance. The successful candidate will have a demonstrated ability to
work collaboratively with other project stakeholders, to manage multiple
responsibilities independently, while adhering to established departmental
technology standards both in back-end and front-end architecture. With mobile
development crossing further into web-based territory with frameworks like
Cordova, we’re also looking for someone who can push the boundaries of what is
possible with web technologies for mobile devices.

This is a full-time position located at the Museum’s offices in Brooklyn.
Located on the top floor, our office lacks fancy furniture or ping-pong
tables, but we’re housed inside a 19th century neoclassical monument sharing
space with priceless art, so we’re ok with that. This is a fast-paced, but fun
environment which we balance by keeping a commitment to a 35 hour week. This
position does not include telecommuting or relocation; qualified candidates
must be able to commute daily to the Brooklyn Museum. No recruiters please.

Brooklyn Museum is an Equal Opportunity Employer. Applicants for positions are
considered without regard to race, creed, color, country of origin, sex, age,
citizenship, disability or sexual orientation. Candidates of color are
strongly encouraged to apply. The Immigration and Control Act (1986) requires
that all hires be in conformity with the law.

Please send resume, cover letter and salary requirements to
job.webdev@brooklynmuseum.org. Include your cover letter in the body of the
email and attach your resume.

------
ollieglass
Silicon Milkroundabout - LONDON / UK - ollie@siliconmilkround.com

tl;dr: seeking back-end engineer to lead development of Rails product suite

    
    
      #############################
      # Who are we?
      #############################
    

We're Silicon Milkroundabout, the jobs fair for software developers, product
managers, designers and marketers interested in working for UK tech startups.
We put people directly in touch with the founders and teams behind 150
startups. This works: face-to-face conversations happen, and more than 1,000
people have found new jobs through us since our first event in 2011.

    
    
      #############################
      # Who we’re looking for
      #############################
    

We’re looking for an engineer with experience of the usual tech stack ­ AWS,
Heroku, Github, Postgres, Rails and JavaScript ­to manage and develop our
suite of products. You’ll be strong with development and devops, confident
adding features to Rails apps, managing processes such as cron jobs, queuing
and database migrations. You’ll move us to continuous integration, test driven
development and automated server configuration, ensuring everything keeps
working as we migrate. You’ll have a solid disaster recovery plan, but you’ll
do what it takes to ensure we don’t need to use it.

You’re might not call yourself a front­end or full­stack developer, but you’re
comfortable updating existing views and adding whole new user flows to an app.
You’re happy to roll your sleeves up and use jQuery and Twitter Bootstrap to
get the job done. You know enough CSS to make it look tidy, but you’re not
trying to win design awards for your work - you’re happy when everything’s
working.

    
    
      #############################
      # Why we’re hiring
      #############################
    

We’ve worked with four freelancers in two years, have done a few too many
rewrites and maybe didn’t think carefully enough about our build versus buy
decisions. We’re looking to put that right. We need someone who can join us
for the long term, a safe pair of hands to fix up our systems and fill in the
gaps, then take our technology platform to the next level as our company
grows. You’ll start working on the SMR product suite, including a B2C web app,
a sales CRM, candidate vetting tools and an event check­in app. We also have a
public API, event tools, B2B site, data visualisations and a range of
microsites in the pipeline. We hope you’ll help shape our roadmap, and as
we’re a small team, you’ll join in conversations on everything from our
marketing, expansion plans and event experience.

    
    
      #############################
      # Must have
      #############################
    

\- Experience with AWS, Heroku, Github, Postgres, Rails and JavaScript \-
Experience building and maintaining reliable, performant, secure web apps \-
Committed to writing elegant, maintainable code with great test coverage \-
Reasonable front­end development skills with HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery and
Bootstrap - enough to get the job done

    
    
      #############################
      # We're offering
      #############################
    

£40-55k salary depending on skills and experience.

All the usual startup perks: a nice office in Shoreditch just off Hoxton
Square, a £2000 equipment budget to buy whatever you need (Mac, Linux,
desktop, laptop, dual monitors... whatever you’re comfortable with), unlimited
freshly ground coffee and table tennis.

Contact ollie@siliconmilkround.com

------
BrianPetro
NodePrime: Help our rapidly growing early stage team in SF build the future of
IT Management

"NodePrime is building the next generation Management and Analytics Platform
for Datacenter Infrastructure. "

Web UI Developer in San Diego, CA

"Fast growing startup, partnered with Spotify, is building the next generation
of musical apps! Bring your passion for design and music to F#."

Recent Grads! Join LaunchHub to help Solve Industry Shaking Problems w/
BigData. Palo Alto, CA

"Competitive compensation, Elite experience required. Work w/ High Traffic
clients, Machine Learning, and next generation user interfaces."

Angular Developer to help build a cutting-edge, next generation UI in Downtown
Seattle, WA

"Build JavaScript heavy apps in an agile environment. Join a self-motivated &
empowered team at one of Washigton's "Best Companies to Work for.""

Lead Developer to update Backbone app w/ AngularJS in New York City

"Wayla is a seed funded start-up that documents cultural events and provides
advanced crowd data. "

Front End Engineer - Javascript/Angular - San Francisco Bay Area

"F5 Networks is looking for a talented web applications developers with Expert
JavaScript skills to LEAD the design and implementation of comprehensive new
application delivery and security features for our platform."

Frontend Magician // AngularJS & RequireJS pro // Amsterdam, The Netherlands

"Backbase is uniting masters of the AngularJS Framework. We are building
software used by millions of people. Join us asynchronously!"

Awesome Frontend Developer to Embed AngularJS at PetroCloud - Irving, TX

"Building real-time dashboards for remote embedded devices. Software stack
includes AngularJS, NodeJS, Mongodb, websockets. "

Front End Engineer at Thumbtack | San Francisco

"Front End Developers, @thumbtack needs you to help change how we Hire Local
Services. #AngularJS #JavaScript #Frontend Jobs"

Create Beautiful UIs w/ AngularJS for Support.com in San Francisco, CA

"Focus on usability, design, and performance. Earn a competitive salary while
getting to work from home 1-2 days per week! "

Impact Advertising w/ AngularJS. Experience High-Growth w/ 100M+ Users Weekly!
Work in Boston or NYC

"Both Junior & Senior Available! Focus on JavaScript. TDD Angular components.
"Never lost a developer over price" \- CTO"

Apply here:

> [https://www.AngularJobs.com](https://www.AngularJobs.com)

------
ddtruong17
Kaggle, San Francisco

\------- About Kaggle -------

Kaggle is best known as the world’s largest community of data scientists. Our
community of around 200,000 data scientists compete to solve complex data
problems. We’re changing the way the most important data-driven problems are
solved. We have branched out beyond our core business of machine learning
competitions, to build end-to-end solutions in specific industries. Our first
focus industry is energy, where we are working with Global 10 companies to
make better decisions on where and how to drill for oil & gas. Our solutions
take detailed geological and engineering data and help predict well
performance. These solutions can minimize capital and environmental
destruction by helping operators drill fewer uneconomic wells. Kaggle is
located in the heart of the SOMA. We are well-funded (Khosla Ventures, Index
Ventures and Max Levchin). Our team includes coffee, beer wine and whisky
connoisseurs, pastry chefs, ping pong players, kiteboarders and rollerbladers.

\---------- Who We're Looking For -----------

\-----Product Manager-----

We’re looking for a Product Manager with an interest in hard science and data
science. Somebody who can learn a complex and technical industry and empathize
with customers who are not always data science savvy. What you will be doing

* Create and refine the company’s product strategy * Work with our customers to understand their economics, buying process and decision making process * Develop an understanding of how Kaggle's products impact our customer's economics and decision making process * Collaborate with sales to develop pricing models and identify target customers * Collaborate with engineering to prioritizing requirements, scoping feature & set expectations * Develop an understanding of our competition and how their impact our roadmap and positioning * Identify new opportunities based on customer interactions

\-----Statisticians & Data Scientists to Focus on the Energy Industry-----

\-----Software Engineer-----

We have branched out behind our core data mining competitions, to build end-
to-end solutions on an industry by industry basis. Our first industry is
energy, where we're building solutions that can transform the world's largest
industry. In the energy sector, we've started with two basic solutions:

* using detailed geological data to pick the best place to lease and drill for oil & gas; * using detailed data on drilling practices to help operators produce efficiently.

The machine learning and statistical challenges in energy have some
interesting properties:

* geospatial data * mix of deep science and machine learning * sample sizes are small and samples are highly correlated * we care about explainability and insights

Addressing these challenges requires layers upon layers of statistical machine
learning models We want to fully capture the uncertainties in our modeling at
each layer, not just the point estimates.

For questions, please contact us at recruiting@kaggle.com or visit our career
page at [https://www.kaggle.com/careers](https://www.kaggle.com/careers)

------
tcbitly
_Data Scientist at 42matters in Zurich, Switzerland, Job type: full­time,
Starting date: immediately_

42matters is a rapidly growing start­up, leading the development of next
generation mobile user modeling technology. Our solutions are used by big
brand companies within the mobile advertising market to serve mobile users
intelligently targeted content. We are an international team, with an
innovative and fast­paced company culture.

We're growing our data science and analytics team and are looking for
experienced data scientists to be a part of projects that cover the full
spectrum of machine learning and statistical programming. We are specifically
interested in people with experience in classification and clustering
algorithms, natural language processing, predictive analytics and recommender
systems.

 _Highlights_

● Globally focused company with international team

● Directly see the impact of your contribution

● Collaborative work environment

● Development of cutting­edge technologies

● Enjoy the high quality of living Zurich has to offer

 _Responsibilities /Opportunities_

● Research, design, and implement user modeling systems for very large­scale
data sets

● Analyse and understand our data and present insights in a clear way

● Improve the quality of data and the efficiency of our algorithms

● Implement highly available, scalable and performant systems

 _Requirements_

● M.Sc. or Ph.D. in Statistics, Math, Physics, Computer Science, or other
quantitative discipline

● Proficiency in applying discrete math, statistics, probability theory, and
machine learning to answer complex questions

● Experience with python or other programming languages

● Experience in relational and non relational databases

● Proactive, organized, practical and solution oriented

● Team player but also a self starter

● Experience with MongoDB or Couchbase is a plus

● Experience with statistical programming environments like R or Matlab is a
plus

● Experience with Hadoop, Pig or Hive is a plus

● Experience with Amazon AWS (or similar cloud services) is a plus

 _Our offer_

● Full­time position

● International travel for industry and academic events

● Discounted access to gym and other sports/activities

● Free discount card (halbtax) for local transportation

● Competitive salary

 _Interested in the Data Scientist position?_ To apply, please send us a short
email at jobs@42matters.com, including:

● Your CV

● Your motivation

● First possible starting date

● Link to online portfolio, Github, LinkedIn or public available projects that
shows your work experience, if any

[http://42matters.com](http://42matters.com) Sumatrastrasse 3, 8006 Zürich
Switzerland

------
cerego_japan
Cerego - [http://www.cerego.co.jp/en/](http://www.cerego.co.jp/en/) \- Tokyo,
Japan - Full Time - Front-End Software Engineer

Cerego builds learning technology that helps people learn more efficiently. We
currently have teams located in San Francisco and Tokyo. This position is for
the Tokyo team.

The Tokyo team develops iKnow! ([http://iknow.jp](http://iknow.jp)), a cross-
platform service specializing in language learning. The current focus of
iKnow! is the huge ELL (English language learning) space in Japan. iKnow! is a
proven and successful product, with tens of thousands of paying users and
almost 10 million hours logged of study time.

With powerful core learning technologies in place, we are now looking to
greatly expand the platform. We go from ideas to prototypes to working
features quickly, and we’re looking for someone who can help us every step of
the way. We think that fast, focused releases are the best way to craft the
best learning experiences for our users.

In addition to our core technology stack, we love learning new tools,
technologies, and techniques. If you’ve got a favorite language, framework,
library, or practice, pitch it to the team, and we’ll explore integrating it
into our workflow.

Cerego is interested in engineers who have both engineering proficiency and
creativity. We're looking for a front-end engineer who:

Writes well-crafted HTML, JavaScript, and CSS Has experience with a server-
side web framework, REST based APIs, and version control Feels a sense of
ownership and pride over anything he or she builds Works well with a small,
close-knit team Wants to live in Japan and learn Japanese Is excited about
solving language-learning problems

As a frontend engineer, you'll be primarily working with:

Ruby on Rails 3+ HTML/ERB JavaScript/CoffeeScript/jQuery CSS/SASS

Your primary responsibilities will be:

Designing, implementing, and maintaining front-end features Expanding the
JavaScript-based learning applications to cover new kinds of learning Working
with the product team to craft the optimal user experience

And you'll be working in:

A sunlit office in the heart of Shibuya with incredible views of Tokyo and Mt.
Fuji on a clear day An extremely flexible and friendly working environment

We are a small, dedicated team of passionate individuals who believe in the
value of the service we are creating. English proficiency opens many doors in
Asia both personally and professionally, and we know our product is that rare
product that can actually make a difference in people’s lives.

If you think you're a good fit for our team, please send an email to
jobs@cerego.com with a brief introduction, resume, and a few code samples
you'd like to talk about during an interview. Tell us what you're most proud
of, what you've accomplished, and why you're interested in Cerego.

------
JonLim
Unhaggle - [http://www.unhaggle.com](http://www.unhaggle.com) \- Toronto,
Canada

We're looking for: Python/Django Developer (Remote)

=====

 _Who We Are_

Unhaggle is Canada's largest live online marketplace for new cars.

Our tools and data are trusted and used by car buying services for Yahoo
Autos, MSN Autos, AOL Autos, and the Globe and Mail. With over 700 Partner
Dealers nationwide and average customer savings of $3,618, Unhaggle provides
customers with a positively unforgettable experience by removing the
frustrating inefficiencies of the traditional car buying process.

Since 2011, Unhaggle has become the number 1 web portal in Canada for New Car
Buying, providing over $87,000,000 in savings to over 250,000 satisfied
customers and making the new car buying process easier, faster and more
transparent for car buyers and dealers alike.

=====

 _What We 're Looking For_

Unhaggle is looking for a Python developer with experience in web application
development. This is a full-time contract position. We are looking for
developers who will be working from home and ideally to work with us on a
long-term basis. We accept applications from candidates anywhere in the world.

Our management team is based in Toronto, Canada. Selected candidates will be
asked to work as much as possible in Toronto Time / EST Time (GMT -4).

=====

We use GitHub to manage tasks and code reviews. Basecamp is used sometimes for
general project management.

You will be primarily involved in three different projects:

\- Our web portal unhaggle.com

\- REST APIs, for integration with different partners

\- An internal and innovative web application we built for industry clients

=====

Additional information:

\- All projects are written in Python and Django. The scope will usually
include front-end (CSS/Javascript and AJAX/XHTML) and back-end (Django,
Python, PostgreSQL and general server software).

\- We take quality seriously and you should expect to be involved in well
written code bases following standards such as PEP-8 and good software
engineering practices.

=====

Qualifications:

\- Strong hands on experience with Python, experience with Django is
important, but we might still be willing to consider candidates with strong
Python skills and none or little knowledge with Django.

\- Strong web development experience: we expect that you know XHTML, CSS and
Javascript well.

\- Hands on experience with jQuery is a big plus

\- Track record of delivering completed projects, preferably web-based

\- Good SQL knowledge and databases, PostgreSQL is a plus

\- You should be very familiar with Linux

\- Experience using version control software, Git is a plus

\- Understanding of code best practices and standards. We also expect that you
follow PEP-8 style guide and use tools like Pyflakes and Pylint very often

\- Easy-going personality. You will actively participate in design discussions
and code review

=====

Skills:

Python, Javascript, CSS, jQuery, SQL, AJAX, Django, RESTful Services, Front-
End Development, Git, PostgreSQL, Linux, XHTML, Backend Development, Version
Control

=====

 _How To Apply_

Shoot us a note at hackernews.careers@unhaggle.com and let us know that you're
coming from HN and that you're interested in this role, or you can send me a
note personally at jon+HN@unhaggle.com and I can forward you along to the
right people.

Please send your application with the following additional information:

\- Your expected hourly rate

\- Any important details about your availability that we should be aware of.
Note that this is a full-time position (8 hours per day / 40 hours per week).

\- Any small sample of Python code that you have written and are really proud
of [OR] any links to accounts such as github, google code, bitbucket or
stackoverflow would be great too.

\- A list of some projects that you have previously been involved in and that
are currently online Selected candidates will be contacted for a technical
phone interview + coding interview.

We thank all candidates for taking the time to apply, but only those who have
been selected for an interview will be contacted.

No relocation available, we are a distributed team.

------
urlwolf
Data Science Retreat -
[http://datascienceretreat.com/](http://datascienceretreat.com/) -Community
manager - Berlin, Germany

Outgoing, eloquent and friendly Community Manager. This is our pitch to
prospective students: "Data Science Retreat (DSR) is the only data science
course in the world with chief-data-scientist-level mentors. DSR helps coders
or people with significant quantitative training (e.g. science, engineering,
or math graduates) ramp-up rapidly for a data science career - arguably the
fastest-growing, highest-demand profession.

DSR is a 3-month, in-person, rigorous, and full-time/intensive course in the
startup-capital of Europe: Berlin. You’ll learn software engineering, data
science, business analysis and communication faster and more deeply with
mentors doing code reviews and pair-programming - all on real-world data and
problems. You will develop a portfolio project, demonstrating you can own a
business problem, solve it, and communicate why your results are definitive.

You bring your training, tuition, and drive to master our curriculum alongside
our world-class mentors and partners. Towards the end we provide a networking
event with top-tier technology companies, where you will show off your new
skills and portfolio project, likely leaving with a career-changing job."

We're looking for someone to take charge of operations, accounting, and event
coordination at Data Science Retreat. This job will entail everything from
managing our office space to handling inbound email to planning events to
working with our accountant.

You will get to meet lots of interesting people and companies, and be at the
center of the data science action in EU.

Find out more about DSR and apply at
[http://datascienceretreat.com/](http://datascienceretreat.com/)

We are profitable from day one and growing.

Who we're looking for: _____________________________________ We're looking for
someone who writes well, exercises good judgement, is extremely effective, and
is energized by being around other people. Hours: The job will initially be 20
hours per week on a freelance basis. Assuming you can meet your targets
equally well, then you can work from home most days, meaning you'll save that
unpaid daily waste that exists in other jobs: commuting.

What we offer: _____________________________________ • Meaningful work, with a
huge effect on people's lives. You will help people make a career change into
arguably the fastest growing profession today. • Market rate pay • A friendly
and intellectual atmosphere, and a tight-knit and supportive team. • A warm
and welcoming office (near lots of good food and transit). • You can sit on
our classes when you are not busy; that is, you can start your path to become
a data scientist yourself if you are interested • Lots of interaction with
famous data scientists who come to teach or give talks. • Potential for
growth. If you get things done, you will be a permanent hire. If you
understand the business side of DSR, and help achieving objectives, you will
be a crucial part of it What makes you a strong candidate in our eyes? We
don’t expect any single candidate to have all of these but please mention
relevant experience when applying. • Good spoken German (native or close). •
You live in Berlin • Attention to detail. You will deal with bills, receipts,
etc. Familiarity with doing taxes a plus • Some understanding of Facebook and
Twitter (Likes, RTs, @, #, DMs, …). • Confident writing skills are essential.
You will communicate with companies • An interesting personality. Let's be
realistic: a large component of sales is charm. • Experience selling over
email. • Comfortable and confident talking with people you haven't met “In
Real Life” (one secret: just babble about something random and interesting to
break the e-ice). • Native or native-level English spelling and grammar.

What would be a plus: _____________________________________ • Tech-savvy and
deep passion for data • Prior experience in sales • Prior experience assisting
an executive

What your day-to-day will look like: _____________________________________ •
Organizing accommodation for visitors • Helping students in their day-to-day
activities • Contacting companies that are hiring data scientists, informing
them of our program • Following up with companies that responded, arranging a
call • Keeping calendars and checklists • Developing process out of chaos •
Helping us automate as much as possible

------
astockwell
US - Phoenix, AZ (fulltime, local only)

P.S. Studios in sunny Phoenix, AZ is looking for a local full-time, well-
rounded web developer to enhance our creative and committed team. Our clients
range from local arts and cultural organizations to architects, national
educational institutions and retailers. We focus on providing an excellent
working experience for our clients and continually pushing the envelope with
design on the web.

Your main responsibility will be building web experiences using a variety of
front- and back-end technologies. We are primarily a Wordpress shop, so this
will include intensive PHP development as well as interaction and UI
development and design. Projects will include everything from coding simple
HTML emails, to planning, building, and deploying customized publishing
platforms and web apps. You will become an integral part of our team, helping
craft and execute cutting-edge projects for small and large web efforts, with
emphasis on design and performance.

\-------- Day-to-day on the Job --------

Since we are a small studio, no two projects are the same and a lot of our
success is due to our flexibility.

The ideal candidate will have strong knowledge of PHP, HTML5 and CSS3 and can
demonstrate experience building websites from design to launch. Experience
with modern web development workflows (preprocessors, MVC principles,
modular/OO design patterns) is key. Must understand the development process
and have the ability to scope and architect Wordpress and other database-
driven sites. Have a deep understanding of SEO principles, web standards and
responsive design, and can isolate browser-compatibility bugs back to IE8 when
called for. The ability to jump in and successfully troubleshoot an unfamiliar
site is a must. Familiarity with version control systems (git) is important,
and knowledge of other development languages/platforms (Rails, Flask, etc)
and/or database administration is a plus.

This is a full-time in-house position at our Phoenix studio. Salary is
commensurate with experience.

\-------- Skills & Requirements --------

\- Ability to solve complex technical problems and communicate the solution
clearly to other non-technical designers and client teams

\- Examples of hand-coded, standards-based HTML5, CSS3 and javascript work
(doesn't have to be from client work)

\- Experience developing custom Wordpress sites or themes, both front-end and
back-end, from scratch when necessary

\- Experience with modern front-end development tooling: Sass, Bower,
Codekit/Grunt/etc, git or other VCS

\- Experience with UX development: Responsive design, Semantic markup, mobile
optimization

\- Understanding of MVC architectures or maintaining/deploying a LAMP stack
are a plus

\- A strong sense of craftsmanship and pride in your work

\-------- About PS Studios --------

We’re a small studio of a dozen people who share a sense of craft and want to
make a difference for our clients. We go to work everyday in a beautiful mid-
century modern building located in midtown Phoenix, Arizona, work on the
latest generation of Mac Pro machines, and provide delicious illy espresso as
creative fuel. Please email me at astockwell@psstudios.com if interested.
Examples of finished work along with your inquiry are preferred.

------
JoeCortopassi
OneHealth - Solana Beach, CA (San Diego area)

    
    
      ---------------------------------
      -------  About OneHealth  -------
      ---------------------------------
    

OneHealth™ is an award winning behavioral modification platform that increases
outcome-driven wellness and reduces the cost of health care by combining
clinical principles, social technologies and game mechanics to extend the
reach and benefits of professional medical and clinical care. We are
revolutionizing the health care industry so we can help saves lives every day.
OneHealth Solutions, Inc. was founded in 2008, is backed by a leading industry
Venture Capital firm, and is located in Solana Beach, CA. (www.OneHealth.com)

This is an opportunity to join a small company making a big impact. We have an
engaging corporate culture that combines high standards, professional
discipline and an enjoyable team-oriented environment. Competitive benefits
package including health, dental and vision insurance, 401K and Equity
Incentive plan. Our offices are located one mile from the beach and we offer a
free weekly yoga class and surfing meet ups.

    
    
      ---------------------------------
      --- Senior Software Engineer ----
      ---------------------------------
    
      http://jobvite.com/m?3WsLugwo
    
      -- Essential Duties & Responsibilities: --
    
      * Design and build clinical and social backends and related APIs that drive our web and mobile sites.
      * Develop and improve A/B Testing of new features on our platform allow us to drive company decisions with supporting metrics.
      * Help evolve and scale the platform and its core rule and analytic engines to improve outcomes and improve peoples lives.
    
      --- What we are looking for: ---
    
      * BS in Computer Science (or equivalent)
      * 5+ Years of Linux and web development experience
      * Solid knowledge of JavaScript/PHP website development.
      * Thorough understanding of protocols such as HTTP, XMPP, SMTP, AMQP
      * Working knowledge of RequireJS, Backbone, Handlebars, SASS, HTML and CSS
      * Experience with data stores such as Redis, MySQL, LocalStorage.
      * Experience with agile development practices and methodologies such as Scrum, TDD, BDD and Unit Testing.
      * Experience with Continuous Integration and automated development tools and processes
      * Familiarity with asynchronous/event driven architectures and graph theory
      * Familiarity with open source software development and have an active account on github
      * Experience with building PHP/Node Extensions, Ruby gems and Debian Packages is a big plus
      * Experience with HIPAA, HITECH, PHI and related security and privacy laws is a plus
      * Passionate, Accountable with excellent organization and communication skills
    
      ---------------------------------
      --- Android Software Engineer ---
      ---------------------------------
    
      http://jobvite.com/m?3OrLugwf
    
      -- Essential Duties and Responsibilities --
    
      * Design and build hybrid apps and web experiences for mobile phones and tablets
      * Work directly with our platform and analytics engineers and contribute the mobile perspective
      * Collaborate daily with development, QA, product and management teams
      * Maintains a working knowledge of relevant government and industry standards
    
      -- Qualifications --
    
      * BS in Computer Science or equivalent experience
      * 3+ Years of mobile development experience
      * Knowledge of protocols such as HTTP, OAuth and REST
      * Thorough understanding of JavaScript, HTML5 and CSS3, REST APIs
      * Experience with native app development for Android (Java), Android Frameworks and technologies such as WebView, Intents, Testing and Volley
      * Experience with Android tools such as proguard, systrace, adb, bmgr and jobb
      * Experience with GIT, Continuous Integration and automated development tools and processes
      * Experience with design patterns, such as Model View Presenter, Data Mapper, Polymorphism, DRY, Decoupling
      * Experience with agile development practices and methodologies such as Scrum, Refactoring, TDD, BDD and Unit Testing
      * Strong interest in learning new technologies, standards and working with open source software
      * Passionate, accountable with excellent organization and communication skills
      * Experience with CORS, HTML5 WebSockets and C2DM based Push Notifications a plus
    
      ---------------------------------
      - Lead Test Automation Engineer -
      ---------------------------------
    
      http://jobvite.com/m?3WIewgw9
    
      -- Essential Duties and Responsibilities --
    
      * Plans and directs the development, application, and maintenance of quality standards for our software.
      * Develop and update test cases.
      * Report product bugs using the Company’s bug-tracking tool.
      * Collaborate daily with development, product and management teams. Create clear status reports and concisely communicate with relevant parties.
      * Recommend streamlining of processes to improve test efficiency.
      * Maintains a working knowledge of relevant government and industry standards.
      * Interprets quality assurance philosophy to key personnel in the Company.
      * Reviews all data obtained during all quality assurance activities to ensure consistency with Company policies and procedures.
    
      -- Qualifications -- 
    
      * BS in Computer Science (or equivalent)
      * 6+ Years of developing, managing and ensuring quality of a web platform and/or service.
      * Solid knowledge of automated test frameworks such as Watir, Selenium or Sahi and related best practices.
      * Hands-on experience with testing large scale AJAX based websites.
      * Hands-on experience with testing web services
      * Have built out and maintained regression test frameworks.
      * Used agile development practices and methodologies such as Scrum
      * Deeply familiar with TDD, BDD and Unit Testing.
      * Experience with Continuous Integration and Continuous Delivery pipelines
      * Experience with RSpec, PHPUnit, SimpleTest
      * Must pass a background check and drug test
    
      ---------------------------------
      ------- Engineering Intern ------
      ---------------------------------
    
      http://jobvite.com/m?3wKewgwL
    
      -- What you will do: --
    
      * Build fast, secure, beautiful and scalable web apps
      * Use modern web technologies to disrupt healthcare
      * Be exposed to a broad range of technologies such as Chef, RabbitMQ, Redis, APIs and real time applications  
      * And as always, debug hard problems
    
      -- Requirements: --
    
      * Current student at a top university majoring in Computer Science/Computer Engineering 
      * Solid knowledge of data structures and algorithms
      * Experience building web applications using PHP, Python or Ruby
      * Web development experience (HTML 5, CSS, JavaScript, Ajax)
      * Experience with Angular or Backbone is desirable but not required 
      * Most importantly, high energy and willingness to learn new technologies
      * Must be able to pass a background check and drug screen
      * This is a part-time position

------
andrewingram
onefinestay - javascript application developer - London, UK

\----

# Who are we?

There’s a new way to stay in a city. onefinestay is a trusted service for
hosts to flexibly share their homes while they’re out of town. We give guests
the best bits of a boutique hotel stay inside some of the most distinctive
homes around.

\----

# Why does onefinestay need developers?

As well as continuously improving
[http://www.onefinestay.com](http://www.onefinestay.com) we’re building a
whole bevy of tools to support the very real, very logistical business that
depends on technology, from mobile tools to scheduling systems. Here’s a
snapshot of some of the things we're currently working on, will be working on
soon, or maybe just finished.

\- Updating the entire online pre-stay experience for guests (we call it,
online check-in)

\- Launched a brand new online magazine with custom cms called The Edition

\- Developed an authentication and staff management system to handle our ever-
growing team

\- Completely revamping the entire site to support mobile devices (40% of our
traffic comes from iOS)

\----

# Who do we want?

We're looking for someone who can question the status quo, bring new ideas to
the table, see the full potential of a new feature (and push it to
realisation), or if necessary tone down something that is getting out of hand.
Everyone on the team is a fullstack developer, to some degree. But our django
heavy application is moving more and more to the client in order to keep our
interfaces as usable as possible. We'd like you to have some experience with
server-side code in a production environment, but if yours isn’t in python or
django, don't worry, there’ll be plenty of time to learn. With that in mind,
we’re looking for:

\- High-level ability in HTML/CSS (SASS)

\- MVC style application development with javascript (backbone, underscore,
react)

\- Some experience with server side frameworks (django, RoR, express)

\- Ability to work with our product team to develop high quality user
experience

\- Strong knowledge of web standards and cross-browser compatibility

There's a bunch of other stuff that will go a long way to get us excited:

\- Experience with source control (git, mercurial)

\- Experience with agile development methodologies

\- Comfortable working with pre-processors such as browserify, React's jsx
format

\- Experience with CI and automated testing (jenkins, jasmine)

\----

# What we can offer you?

\- Competitive salaries

\- Stock options

\- A social work environment filled to the brim with talented developers

\- Your choice of dev environment (on the penthouse floor of our sweet new
offices)

\- Time to expand and grow your skills

\----

Please apply at the following link:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=oM05Wfwx&s=hn_whos_hiring](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=oM05Wfwx&s=hn_whos_hiring)

------
craigslist
craigslist is seeking full stack web developers to:

\- imagine, design, implement, test, and roll out new features

\- ship code daily, and see it loved (or hated) by millions

\- draw from and contribute to various open source projects

\- enjoy a tech-driven, laid-back, fun-loving workplace

A sampling of the technologies we work with includes:

\- Linux, Apache, MySQL, Perl

\- python, node.js, C/C++

\- Javascript, jquery, AJAX

\- redis, mongoDB, SQLite

\- HTML, CSS, JSON, XML

Experience in any of the following areas is helpful (but not required):

\- anti-fraud / spam / scam systems

\- accounts receivable & billing systems

\- QA / automated testing

\- user interface design

\- internationalization, encoding systems, Unicode

\- event driven programming

\- queuing / job scheduling systems

\- security, web site vulnerabilities, phishing attacks

\- machine learning

craigslist offers:

\- an unusually philanthropic company mission and philosophy

\- a small team (< 50) of fun-loving, smart, interesting, idealistic people

\- non-garden-variety tech challenges at billions-of-page-views-per-day

\- a tech nirvana, free from VCs, MBAs, sales, marketing, biz dev, meetings

\- big company stability and benefits -- w/o the dysfunction and despair

\- competitive market rates for you -- free classifieds for humanity

craigslist benefits include:

\- 100% paid (including eligible dependents) health and dental insurance

\- craigslist-provided health reimbursement account ($3K-$7K)

\- 3-to-1 match on employee charitable donations (up to 10% of salary)

\- 401(k) matching program (up to 6% of salary), with immediate vesting

\- 4 weeks paid time off; 10 paid holidays

\- commuting stipend (up to $245/month)

\- wellness stipend (up to $150/month); weekly in-office yoga

\- mobile phone and at-home internet stipend (up to $250/month)

\- bike-friendly culture, in-office bicycle parking

\- healthy (vegan, vegetarian, omnivore) breakfast, lunch, and snacks daily

\- SF HQ - 25' ceilings, all natural light, adjustable height desks, CoffeeBot
9000

To apply, please reply with your plain text resume, a summary of your
technical strengths, and WEB DEV in the subject line to
techjobs[at]craigslist.org. No attachments, please.

"For those about to rock, we salute you!"

------
DavidThi808
Windward Studios - [http://www.windward.net](http://www.windward.net) Boulder,
Colorado

We have the best group of developers I have ever worked with, and that
includes when I was on the core Windows 95 team at Microsoft. Very smart,
motivated, and work really well with each other.

We want rock stars who work well with others.

Our existing code is Java and C#. We're presently creating an equivalent of
Word + AutoTag in the browser using typescript & Sencha (for the U.I.).

We are self-funded, profitable, and growing.

What is it like working at Windward? In the words of some of our employees:
[http://blogs.windwardreports.com/tomasr/2012/01/come-work-
wi...](http://blogs.windwardreports.com/tomasr/2012/01/come-work-with-us-were-
awesome.html) [http://blogs.windwardreports.com/matta/2012/02/help-
theyre-m...](http://blogs.windwardreports.com/matta/2012/02/help-theyre-
making-me-work-at-windward.html)
[http://blogs.windward.net/davidt/2012/02/05/why-you-want-
to-...](http://blogs.windward.net/davidt/2012/02/05/why-you-want-to-work-at-
windward/)

Send resumes to hr@windward.net

------
BrianPetro
Recent Grads! Join LaunchHub to help Solve Industry Shaking Problems w/
BigData. Palo Alto, CA ===

"Competitive compensation, Elite experience required. Work w/ High Traffic
clients, Machine Learning, and next generation user interfaces."

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/1081-recent-grads-join-
> lau...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/1081-recent-grads-join-launchhub-
> to-help-solve-industry-shaking-problems-w-bigdata-palo-alto-ca)

Angular Developer to help build a cutting-edge, next generation UI in Downtown
Seattle, WA ===

"Build JavaScript heavy apps in an agile environment. Join a self-motivated &
empowered team at one of Washigton's "Best Companies to Work for.""

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/1016-angular-developer-
> to-...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/1016-angular-developer-to-help-
> build-a-cutting-edge-next-generation-ui-in-downtown-seattle-wa)

Lead Developer to update Backbone app w/ AngularJS in New York City ===

"Wayla is a seed funded start-up that documents cultural events and provides
advanced crowd data. "

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/896-lead-developer-to-
> upda...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/896-lead-developer-to-update-
> backbone-app-w-angularjs-in-new-york-city)

Front End Engineer - Javascript/Angular - San Francisco Bay Area ===

"F5 Networks is looking for a talented web applications developers with Expert
JavaScript skills to LEAD the design and implementation of comprehensive new
application delivery and security features for our platform."

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/803-front-end-engineer-
> jav...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/803-front-end-engineer-javascript-
> angular-san-francisco-bay-area)

Frontend Magician // AngularJS & RequireJS pro // Amsterdam, The Netherlands
===

"Backbase is uniting masters of the AngularJS Framework. We are building
software used by millions of people. Join us asynchronously!"

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/1037-frontend-magician-
> ang...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/1037-frontend-magician-angularjs-
> requirejs-pro-amsterdam-the-netherlands)

Awesome Frontend Developer to Embed AngularJS at PetroCloud - Irving, TX ===

"Building real-time dashboards for remote embedded devices. Software stack
includes AngularJS, NodeJS, Mongodb, websockets. "

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/371-awesome-frontend-
> devel...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/371-awesome-frontend-developer-
> to-embed-angularjs-at-petrocloud-irving-tx)

Front End Engineer at Thumbtack | San Francisco ===

"Front End Developers, @thumbtack needs you to help change how we Hire Local
Services. #AngularJS #JavaScript #Frontend Jobs"

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/1003-front-end-engineer-
> at...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/1003-front-end-engineer-at-
> thumbtack-san-francisco)

Create Beautiful UIs w/ AngularJS for Support.com in San Francisco, CA ===

"Focus on usability, design, and performance. Earn a competitive salary while
getting to work from home 1-2 days per week! "

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/995-create-beautiful-
> uis-w...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/995-create-beautiful-uis-w-
> angularjs-for-support-com-in-san-francisco-ca)

Impact Advertising w/ AngularJS. Experience High-Growth w/ 100M+ Users Weekly!
Work in Boston or NYC ===

"Both Junior & Senior Available! Focus on JavaScript. TDD Angular components.
"Never lost a developer over price" \- CTO"

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/832-impact-advertising-
> w-a...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/832-impact-advertising-w-
> angularjs-experience-high-growth-w-100m-users-weekly-work-in-boston-or-nyc)

